# Answer a Question with a Question...



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Used to be one of my favorites...

All you have to do is ask a question 

Eg I might say 
Will you have a drink 

You might then post 
Do I have time for a coffee

Next person then may post
Would you prefer a cold soda instead 


EASY


I'll start with:

Do you go for a walk daily?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes .... everyday - 3 or 4 times a day.   Apartment living with a dog.

Do you enjoy movies, and what kind?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes .... everyday - 3 or 4 times a day.   Apartment living with a dog.
> 
> Do you enjoy movies, and what kind?



@Bonnie you need to answer my question with a question, So I am going to answer your last statement with...

What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## JFBev (Jul 13, 2019)

Do you download or rent them?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Do you rather rent or download?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

Do you like movies?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2019)

What makes you think I enjoy movies?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)

If you don't enjoy movies, what other shows do you like?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Do they have to be watched live, in a theater?


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2019)

Do you enjoy the theater?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

What theater did you go to?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

Do you mean, when I was a child?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

How old were you as a kid?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Were you older than that, Ruthanne?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Who is older than who?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

Who can say?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Got me stumped


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Why are you stumped?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Would you like to talk about that?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

Why, are you nosey?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Are you hiding something?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

if I was would you look for it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

What are we looking for?


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)

When I find it will I know it?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

Are you a detective?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Is it my Sherlock hat that gave me away?


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

Where do you buy those hats?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Do you the hats come in different sizes?


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

Are they available online?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

Good grief, do you buy everything online?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

What can you NOT buy online now?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

I don't know, can you think of anything?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Anything as in Anything?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Anything I need I can buy in London .. do you have a city nearby? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

How far from London are You?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Why should I tell you *?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Are we there yet?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*I don't know..are you?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you what?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you finished with this ridiculous line of inquiry?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

When did you think they'd be finished?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*What makes you want to know?*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 13, 2019)

Did they give you a hint?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Do you want one?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*yes , could you get me a blue one  ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

A blue what?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Is blue your favourite colour?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Must I have only one favorite?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

When should I decide?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Is there a cut off date?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Would you like us to have one?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Would you like to have one of what?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Is there more than one choice?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Does someone remember if there is or not?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)

*Is there any point to this thread?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Is it a fun game for some?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Some what?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Do some people find this thread as surprisingly successful as I do?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

*Do you think they might get bored with pointless answers?*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

How would you define "pointless?"


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Why wouldn't they all see the point?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

Where are you with the point?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*is the point at the end of the sentence *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

of what sentence?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Why do we need to have a point, and if so, then when is the deadline for one?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Why are you so hung up on deadlines?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

What gave you that idea?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*How many ideas do you have in a day ?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

How high can you count?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Are we there yet?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Did you  see the airport? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Where was the Airport?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Is it nearby?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Is what nearby?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Is that store still in the same location it used to be?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

And where was that?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Wasn't the store very near the airport?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 23, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Was the store very near the airport?




We did a stop-over ladt year?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you remember where it was?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 23, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

( NOTE: For this game, Every answer needs to be a question, @CrackerJack 
You could edit your own post, or just add another )


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 23, 2019)

Would you like me to drive you there?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Would all of us fit in your car?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Where we going this time in CrackerJacks Boat?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Where we going this time in CrackerJacks Boat?



Anyone fancy a trip up the River Thames to Windsor or Richmond in Silver Dusk?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Would you bring us all back, before midnight?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Might do but may stay over. Would you all mind mucking in?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Do we have more options and choices?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Would you all like to go ashore and explore the towpaths along the way and have a meal at a nice pub/diner I know?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 24, 2019)

What types of food does the pub have,are the prices reasonable?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Which types of food would you want, and what would you consider reasonable prices?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> What types of food does the pub have,are the prices reasonable?



Do you enjoy a particular quisine?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Would the menu be available online?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Is there anything free to eat?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Only if the signal is strong enough from ur gadget. Can you crank up your phone/gadget?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Do you like Happy Hours and freebie food?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Is the wireless connection free from there?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

What's a Gadget ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Do you have to wind your Gadget up?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

A mobile or Tablet. Wouldyou like to casll the pub and ask what they offer in the way of food and drinks?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Do you have to wind your Gadget up?



Nope. Where's my boat floated off to??


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

Are you always this careless?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Does anyone know what the river side pub/ diner has to offer?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Are you going to tell us *


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone heard of Wetherspoon pub/diners?

What foods do you all enjoy? International foods and cuisine are enjoyable, does anyone agree?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

Why would you want to know these answers?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Because I will pay the bill. Is that okay? Erm...on second thoughts..


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Good night all, it's been a bit of fun for me in here.

Who will be first in tomorrow?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

What time will they be here, and would someone lend me your phone or your gadget?
And if so, who will?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

What is the topic?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Will you start one to get the ball roĺling?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Who won the Grey Cup?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Who won the Grey Cup?



No idea. What is it awarded for?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Is it not Canadian Football?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Why is it called Grey Cup, I venture to enquire?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Why do they call you Crackerjack?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Why do they call you Crackerjack?



'Cos I'm crackers...have to be to pop in here. Do you all agree?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Are you salted ?*


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

Lightly not overly like some.
Anyone else crisp crunchers and nut lovers?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 25, 2019)

are you happy Winnipeg Bluebombers won the Grey Cup?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

Or are you


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Did Calgary have a chance?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Why is this the topic?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Who cares?*


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

Chance of what?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

Curious. Shall I send some tissues over there?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Who needs the tissues?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

The winners dont, do they?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*What for?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Who is on First?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Did anyone see someone crying about their team having lost a game?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Are you looking for someone to cry?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Isn't it okay if someone does?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Would you not rather have them happy?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

Why?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Whynot?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 25, 2019)

I am happy-ish...what about you all?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Has anyone seen them?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Who are you looking for?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Did you pass anyone on the way in here?
If so, what direction were they going?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*What direction does your house face?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Should I go outdoors and look?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2019)

Should we wait while you do that?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Should we wait while you do what?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2019)

Why can't you do that?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Why would I want to?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2019)

Don't you want to?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Could you remind me, why I would?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2019)

Can you remind me what we were discussing?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Is there a reason you would like to know?
If so, could you ask someone else, please?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2019)

When would be a good time to ask someone else?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

How many times per day could you try to?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

What would you like me to try?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 27, 2019)

If I ask you to do 50 push ups, could you do it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Could you do it first?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Is there a video to watch?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Do you need a video for watching videos?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Or do you need something else?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2019)

can I borrow your DVD player?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Could you help me look for it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

You still have one?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

You still want one?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

What are you offering?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Which types are preferred?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

What are we talking about now?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Who are you asking?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

What are you asking for?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

When would you like to know by?

And btw, did anyone see the moon, last night?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2019)

Do you think I'm nosey?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Did I do something to make you think so?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

What did you do?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2019)

Can I plead the fifth?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 1, 2019)

did you do something wrong?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Would you forgive me if I did, by mistake?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Forgive you for what mistake?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Is there a need for me to remember what it was?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Where is everyone here at 5:28 am?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Could they still be sleeping or not ready to get up this early?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed, how about you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Is there a deadline time to get here?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2019)

Should there be?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Was there ever one in the past?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

What was the question about a bushy tail?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Were we supposed to remember?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Why not?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Why?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Where?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Who?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

What who?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Which one would you wonder about?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

What wonder?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Do you ever wonder why or who?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2019)

Shouldn't we wonder more about the when, then the why or who?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Why wonder more about the when than the who?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Who's on first?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Was someone on the way there, last time you looked?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

On their way to where?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2019)

Wouldn't that be to the Emerald City to see the Wizard?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Has anyone actually seen the Wizard?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2019)

Did anyone pull the curtain back to look?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

So..whatdid you find out there?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Was it something of interest?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

Was it dark and cold out there?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Did you need an extra jacket on?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

Will I need one?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Isn't the temperature dropping and the wind picking up?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

No is it where you are?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Would you want me to go outdoors to find out how cold the snow is?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes as I know you love a good snowman. Does anyone love snowmen?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

I like them, but could a human person truly love one?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

My hearty would melt if I fell in love with one...would yours?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Wouldn't I have to fall first, in order to find out?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 5, 2019)

Once you see the snowman it would be instant love at first sight.....wouldn't it??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Would the love be lasting, throughout the entire year?
☃☀🌦


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 6, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Would the love be lasting, throughout the entire year?
> ☃☀🌦



Love can be fickle and melt and snowman would be broken hearted...wouldnt he?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2019)

What happened this year


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 6, 2019)

No idea...wgat happened this year?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Would someone tell us about it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Have we figured out what happened this year?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2019)

Who wants to know I venture to enquire?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

DO they want to write a book about it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

Are you writing a book about SF?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 9, 2019)

Who is SF?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Doesn't SF stand for Senior Forums?  Or San Francisco?  Or Sad Farmer?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Why has nobody played this game since Monday at 11:36 am?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Did everyone get on a noontime bus?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 11, 2019)

That bus was late again, wasnt it?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Were we in the right spot for the bus to stop?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 11, 2019)

I did say where it was, remember?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Did you think I have a good memory for details?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 11, 2019)

Does anyone like riding on trains?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Aren't they more pleasant than buses?

More importantly, do they go to our preferred destination?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2019)

I've never traveled by train, have you?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes lots and like train travel. What is the longest flight youv'e ever done?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)

Are you a cop?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

No!! No cops or robbers in here......are there??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Is anyone suddenly missing anything ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2019)

Thankfully No.

Is everyone done doing their Christmas Shopping ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*why do you ask ,  have you done yours ? *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Do you really want an answer?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2019)

Would you believe me, if I told you?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 15, 2019)

Would you lie about Christmas shopping?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

You do know Santa is watching you?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2019)

Do you know Santa has a list and is checking it twice to see if you are naughty or nice?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

Are you worrying,  about how you are placed on his list?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2019)

Moi, worried?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

If not you, then WHO ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Who, Where, Why, What are you looking for?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Which of those is the most important?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Pardon me?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

Were you listening?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2019)

Listening to what?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Would you prefer listening to music or talk, or do you not have any preference?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Do you have nothing to post or to say?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

Are you kidding ,I never shut up.Do you ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Do I seem like the silent type?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 22, 2019)

Do you know I'm laughing _with _you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Would you define the word "with" ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Isn't laughing with each other, a wonderful feeling?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughter is addictive, isn't it?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

And uplifting too, don't you agree?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2019)

Doesn't it make one feel all warm and cozy?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

And thankful for the company, as well?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Did Santa find the Company?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Does Santa have the elves help him to remember all the addresses,
now that Santa must be getting rather old?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 25, 2019)

Doesn't Rudolph do that with the GPS in his shiny red nose?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Does it work, if he gets a cold?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Did he find his way back home?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 26, 2019)

When he got home was Mrs Santa mucking out the stables and after washing her hands getting dinner ready?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Did they send out any home videos on the Internet, from the North Pole?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 9, 2020)

Wouldn't they just post them to You Tube?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Haven't they gone on holiday now, until next season?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 14, 2020)

What is their destination?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2020)

Did they decide on one before they left?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 15, 2020)

Who are "they?"


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

You don't remember either?


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Why should I?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

You don't want to send them a note ?


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Do they need one?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Isn't it rude not to send one?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

Would you send a rude one instead?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)

What is considered rude?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

It depends on what you consider rude


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)

Did you know a month ago today was Christmas Day?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

And what is one month ahead, from now?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 28, 2020)

Isn't it becoming another month older?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

Are you sure about that??


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 29, 2020)

Am I sure about what Ken?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Did you know ken lives in Texas ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Where is Texas?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

Why, do you want to be a bunny boiler at Ken's place?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

How far is Ken's from MIke4lori's place?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2020)

Will you be visiting there soon?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Would I need an invitation first?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2020)

Doesn't he like surprise visitors?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Has anyone tried surprising him in the past?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2020)

_*Would you reveal that if you had?*_


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Is it better not to?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Is it better not to live in a sewer? *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Could we ask a snake or a lizard that question?


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

Would they tell you?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 31, 2020)

Can they actually speak?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Can you not understand their language?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

Did they teach it in school?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Do they teach anything of value in school?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

You mean, besides taking turns, and waiting in line?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Who is waiting in line?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

What are they waiting for?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Is what why they are looking for?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*is what  a pronoun?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Why would you ask?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Don't you have an answer?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

Did he make a mistake?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

If I had the answers, why would I be on this thread?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Do you want to learn from us? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Are there any experts nearby?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Do you live in a science room? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Why not Google it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2020)

Why can't I find my laptop?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Not asking Google where your Laptop is?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

did you know where  google is,  to ask them about the laptop?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2020)

Do they have a tracking service?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Why not ask Alexa to find Google?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

We could ask questions, but will we get answers?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

(Hadnt seen last posts)

Where is Alexa?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Ask Google?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Ask Alexa will it rain today?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 9, 2020)

Can't we just look out the window to determine what type of weather we'll have for the day?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Gemma said:


> Can't we just look out the window to determine what type of weather we'll have for the day?


Thats how the weather forecasters do it don't they??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Why cant the weather forecasters forecast the weather?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2020)

Could we do it ourselves?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Would you be a meteorologist on tv? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2020)

Will I get a clothing allowance?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Would you wear fabrics with weather symbols and smiley faces?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)

How right are Weather Forecasters usually?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 10, 2020)

50/50, isn't that about right?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Do they ever get it right?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

Do we expect too much from them?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Don't they get paid lots of money to get it right ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Why do they tell so many jokes and stories, during their weather forecasts?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 10, 2020)

Perhaps to ease the pain of the lousy forecast they sometimes predict?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Do they teach that in meteorology schools?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

What do they do when they are not in front of the camera?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Are they not counting their money for being wrong or right?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2020)

Do they take bets?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

How do I get on to these bets?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Would you bet you'd win?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Is it true if you don't try, you will never know?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

But would I have to try *everything*, in order to know?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2020)

Why don't you just give it a try?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Who wants to give it a try first?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2020)

How much is the wager?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 13, 2020)

How High is too high, and how low is too low?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2020)

Am I being too cautious?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Did anyone volunteer to go first or last?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2020)

Who is brave enough to make the first move?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Would it be brave, or foolish ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2020)

Will we regret it if we don't?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*would anyone enjoy regret? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Which action would we feel most positive and good about taking?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*would you be happy taking from people?*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Are you saying stealing?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*stealing  is  warned against in the bible have you read the bible?*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *stealing  is  warned against in the bible have you read the bible?*


Is reading the Bible mandatory?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

Aren't the 10 Commandments taught in school any more?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

* are you a teacher? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

Is school mandatory any more?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

What happened to truancy officers?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Have you ever skipped out of school?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*I played truant and went to the art gallery and museum, did any of you do that ? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

Did you think you saw any of us at the art gallery or museum, that day?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

Is this a private conversation or can anyone join in?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 15, 2020)

Who is having a private conversation in this game?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2020)

Did I get the wrong impression?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

What is your impression?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Is impression a type of art...?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2020)

Some artists are classed as 'Impressionists', does anyone know exactly what that means?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*I know what it means would you look it up if you didn't know ? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Could we all meet at the art museum, to see the Impressionist paintings?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Which Art Museum in which Country?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*would you like to come to the Tate gallery London? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2020)

Are you sending out invitations?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*would anyone like an invite? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Do they charge a large admission fee?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*would you be surprised to learn it's free?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2020)

Is everything free in your country?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2020)

Would tourists come if they had to pay for everything?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

Why should tourists pay for everything?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2020)

Do you think it's wrong to make money from tourism?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*Did you know that we have around 38 million tourists to our country each year ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

Do you not think they are hogging everyone from others?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Am I the only person left,  who hasn't ever been there?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*been where? *


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

Where is where?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes,where exactly do you mean?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Do you mean Christmas Island ? *


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

sorry double post


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

When is an island, truly an island?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

Wasn't there a time when all land was one?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Could people drive everyplace then?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Did anybody have a  motorised vehicle?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

Vehicle tracks would tell us, have any been fossilized?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Would water be covering those fossils, now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2020)

If anything was found, would it be kept secret?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*Do they keep everything of importance secret from us ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2020)

Would we really want to know everything?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

Could I find a book of secrets in the library?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

Would it be secret if everyone knows?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*If I tell you a secret would you tell it as a secret to someone else?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

Do you feel you can trust me not to?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Would we trust it was a secret, in the first place then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

Would it be better not to have secrets?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Have you ever secreted anything away from anyone..?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Do you mean hidden an item, or not told of an action?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*hidden an item would be one way of secreting something away do you think? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm sure I must have done that, but would you think I could recall any details or what or from whom?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*You couldn't ask anyone because it's a secret but would you have written it down in a diary, maybe ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Do I have a diary?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

_Don't you know ?_


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2020)

Isn't a diary supposed to be kept secret?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

_* Would you think Samuel Pepys diaries should have been secret? *_


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2020)

Didn't he intend them to be published?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Did you know that pepys diaries were originally private? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2020)

No, what else do you know that I don't?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

_IF_ I have a secret diary (I'm not saying if I do )
then after my death, could anyone who finds it, have it published?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 21, 2020)

Would it be juicy enough to bring in millions of dollars if it were published?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Could I have a percentage if I was your agent and for suggesting you might get it printed? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

Should we compare _ALL_ of our diaries (IF we have any;  we aren't saying)
and then decide which is juiciest and therefore most lucrative?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Would you show me yours if I showed you mine*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2020)

Who else was afraid to keep a diary in case mum peeped at it while you were at school?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Would we know now,  if anyone we lived with, did peep at it or not?

(that is, _IF we had one; i'm still not sayin' )_


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Do you think they could resist mentioning something you had written?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

_*My father found my diary and he mocked me for my writing , I was a teen and very upset, would you have been if the same had happened to you? *_


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

wouldn't we all feel badly from an experience like that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Is a journalist so-called because they keep a journal?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Do you think originally that's how they got that title ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds logical but why are news reporters called journalists?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Is it because they give daily updates, as a personal journal might do?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Very possibly that could be the answer, but then would we say that a journalist could also be a columnist  as well ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Then if we call someone a journalist, (or columnist)
 due to their periodically writing or saying something,
 then couldn't *ALL* of us be called one, and aren't we _all _journalists, then?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*I think  that's a possibility in theory,  do you also think that by the same token everyone who takes photos could also be a photographer...?  *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

And would anyone who has ever sold anything, also be a salesperson?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2020)

Does this mean we can all add these professions  to our profiles?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Could we also add them to our resume's , which would make them several pages longer, or would any of us ever be writing another resume at all anyway?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2020)

Would anyone take them seriously?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*If you were the boss of a company would you always ask an applicant  for a CV (resume) ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes, surely it is the sensible thing to do?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Would your friends or family describe you as sensible or something else? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2020)

Wouldn't it depend on their mood, what they might say?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2020)

Would they give an honest opinion?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Would you want an honest opinion ,?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2020)

Isn't an opinion just an opinion?
(even if it's an honest one?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2020)

Might they dredge up long-forgotten mistakes?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Why do people tend to often do that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2020)

Is it because most  people are basically negative thinkers?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Doesn't it feel great when we remember the true positives?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Would you refer to yourself as more of a negative or positive person.... ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Are there more options to choose from?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2020)

What do you think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2020)

Are we always truthful when asked such a question?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Would anyone know  the truth from fiction from a stranger ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2020)

Don't we all get gut instincts about people we meet for the first time?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Aren't first impressions often wrong?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Would you believe my first impression of the south of England was negative ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Do I seem gullible to you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Do you think of yourself as gullible ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Why do you ask; Would you like to sell me the London Bridge?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*No we already sold that to an American,..... have you ever visited it?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

I haven't seen it, but I Am American too, and I would  love to see it, so where do you think they will move it to?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*they bought it in 1968 and  it was rebuilt in Arizona...  but wouldn't you prefer to see the tower bridge in  London, or would your prefer to see a boring  second hand bridge in arizona ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 29, 2020)

Is it true that it was actually Tower Bridge they wanted? (stealing our heritage)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

*I believe mistaking it for tower bridge was a tall tale,  would you ever want to visit tower bridge ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 29, 2020)

What makes you think I haven't (bearing in mind that I am English)?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't think anything, I have visted several times bearing in mind I live near it... and even sailed under it ... have you ever sailed on the sea, anywhere ...?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes, I went to Egypt by sea before the days of air travel, does that give you an idea of how old I am?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Who wouldn't prefer to see something real and exciting, and why wouldn't anyone wish for a trip to London?



(EDITTED: Oops!  I was responding to an earlier question, regarding whether I would rather go to Arizona to see a rebuilt bridge, or prefer to see the tower bridge in London;  I  hadn't realized there were already several posts, after that one. SORRY!  I will *try* to be more careful, I promise, but I admit I have made this same error numerous times, and _have_ been careful, but still make the same mistake at times.)

Do you ever make the same mistake repeatedly, even though you are truly trying not to?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh yes, we all do, and surely that's nothing to be ashamed of? (Some of us are slow learners.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*No-one should be ashamed of who they are as long as they're not hurting other people, we're all different as a human race would you agree? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes, isn't it a relief to find a site that allows you say things like that?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Are most people fast learners at some things and slow learners at others? Or fast at some moments and slow at other times?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes, why don't schools realise that and develop the different talents of each child?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Probably not enough teaching staff available ....my daughter was lucky her talents were recognised at school...do you have a talent ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)

Is jumping Jacks a talent?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

* do you think it is ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)

Do I think what is?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Do you think jumping jacks is a talent ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

Would you enlighten me please, as to what Jumping Jacks are? (They used to be a type of baby's shoe.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

Jumping jacks is a game we used to play as kids... here's an explanation 
https://www.wikihow.com/Play-Jacks

Do you recognise it now, or maybe you called it by a different name...did you ever see anyone play it when you were young?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2020)

Aren't Jumping jacks and Playing Jacks, 2 very different activities?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*seems there's lot of different things called jumping jacks , one of them is this...*
*
https://www.amazon.com/Jumping-Jack-Pull-Carrot-Watch/dp/B00I8Z6GAM

another is this

https://www.healthline.com/health/fitness-exercise/jumping-jacks

*
*...do you have anyone called Jack in your family?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

No, did you know that most countries have a version of the name John?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2020)

Did you know that some people called Jack or Jake, it was short nickname for Jacob?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes, and am I right in thinking that James comes from the same source?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

How did all this come from Jumping Jacks?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Did you know elephants can't jump ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2020)

Is it possible that they do their jumping when no-one is watching?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*LOL... would you be willing to hide in the bushes in the desert to try to catch them out ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, I've seen elephants in the game park, do you think they might remember me and perform just for my entertainment?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

..*do you think they might have an agent you could contact ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

If they do, will he charge a fee?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

How much would a person reasonably be willing to pay for that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

Will the elephants demand a percentage?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*would you demand a fee if a crowd wanted to watch you ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)

Does a crowd want to watch me do?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

Do what exactly?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Exactly,  what is the question? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2020)

Has anyone ever figured that out?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Did you ever figure out logarithms when you were at school? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2020)

Were there _*any*_ logarithms in _my_ school, or did they all go to the other one?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2020)

Did anyone else have to give up completely on maths?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*I scraped through maths exams at school by the skin of my teeth, ... but i in those days we have to work it all out in our heads, not with a calculator...  Does anyone think people should know how to  do mental arithmetic ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Even of those of us who could do mental math , many years ago; how many of us could still do it now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2020)

Surely we all do maths in our everyday lives, but don't really consider it maths?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*...did anyone use an abacus when you were an infant at school ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Did you know once upon a time I had a computer company called _*Abacus*_...?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Was the abacus named after a Roman God ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Who is another Roman God?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Did you learn about all the Greek and Roman ancient gods, even in various countries where we all grew up?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

When did this become so complicated?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*complication could be another persons' idea of interesting do you enjoy interesting questions? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Which questions are you all referring to?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Why did you not stick around for the answer?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*if you stick around for an answer does it stick to you forever like chewing gum in your hair ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Did you try an ice cube to take the gum out of your hair?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

How did the gum get there in the first place?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Are we keeping this thread clean, or is it slanting towards the naughty side?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Would you like this thread slanting to the naughty side?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Should we start a naughty or nice list?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Who is going to start this?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*My preference would be for a nice list,  anyone else? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Not think we need a naughty list?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

May I have extra time to think about it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Are three minutes enough?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Enough for what? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

What is Enough?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Is plenty enough?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Plenty of what is enough?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Shall we have a vote on it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Do we need to go to the ballot box ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

How many are there at the moment to vote?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Who could ever figure that out?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

How important is it to participants?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Should importance be at the top of  the list ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

What else *is*  on the list?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Have we reached an impasse?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

_Do you think we have a chance to make another question  and get out of the impasse ? _


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Haven't we always done it , in the past, 
and doesn't that mean it is something that we can do in the present and the future?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*would you prefer to travel into the future if you could ? *


----------



## Gemma (Mar 8, 2020)

Would we age quickly if we did?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

How quickly are we aging now?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Do you think you look young for your age ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2020)

Would I seem conceited if I said yes?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*is conceited always a bad thing? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Would it not be better to start off old, and go young cuz we end up at the same place, Diapers and etc?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Do you really expect me to agree with that?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Why would you not agree?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Surely we wouldn't appreciate youth if we had never experienced it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Would you say experience is the ultimate teacher ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

What do you mean by "ultimate?"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Would you like me to send you a dictionary *?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Sarcastic?..moi, ?  did you know sarcasm is the lowest form of wit ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Wit and humor are put into _categories????  Organized_ into categories?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2020)

Does everyone here own a dictionary?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Is everyone here familiar with Wiktionary, which is fascinating even when you have no need to look up anything?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)

Could I look up you Kaila?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 11, 2020)

Is Kaila taller than you that you would have to look up?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

Could you follow me or another person, from one website to another website and back?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

Do you need special skills to be able to do that?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*What skills would you say you had ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

I need skills for what?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Wouldn't you want to have them or learn them?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Do you wish you had more skills than you have?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

Is there a limit to the number of skills one person is allowed?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Do you remember when almost everyone did some kind of apprenticeship to gain a skill ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

And do you also remember when the older family members taught many skills to the younger ones?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

* I do,  and did your grandparents teach you anything ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

That was not possible for some of us, but I myself did teach numerous things I learned to younger children; did others of you ever do that, or did you see older children teaching skills to younger ones?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 13, 2020)

No, I don't remember that but does anyone here still use the skills we  learned in the Girl Guides?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*I loved the girl guides, was anyone else a girl guide ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Do you not love girl guide cookies?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 13, 2020)

Is that a suspect file which Girl Guides put on your computer?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Are any of you a girl guide, at the present time?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

How would that be possible at our age?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Are we all not little girls at heart? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

Do you still help old ladies across the road, even though you are one yourself?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Could we add that to the list of things I would still do if I could still do it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

LOL>.I'm not an old lady, I haven't reached retirement age yet..     and I would help if anyone needed it, but it's a long time since I've seen little old ladies needing help to cross the road..

Do you eat snacks when watching tv...?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Do you eat the snacks, that you *see* on TV ?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 14, 2020)

How would I reach them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Should I feel guilty if I admit to snacking while watching tv?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

I don't think so but do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*I always feel guilty if I'm snacking too much, but  is it a bad thing ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2020)

Doesn't it depend on what the particular snack is , and how often we have one that isn't a great choice?
And whether or not, we'd had anything nutritious first, and on many other factors?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, you're right, but surely the answer is to only buy healthy snacks?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2020)

Are you able to do that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you think it's too difficult?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

What is too difficult?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2020)

How long would a list of difficulties be?  
And then we had better make another list of easy and positive things, to offset it; wouldn't that be important to do?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*What do you think right now at this immediate moment in your life is important to you  ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2020)

Trying to keep 1 older family member and self, as safe as possible, would be the priority for most of us at present, isn't that so?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2020)

Or did you mean as "_immediate" _as trying to swallow my mashed potato?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*Do you think your first reply  was the answer I was looking for ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you sometimes think a person is asking one thing, at first, and then wonder if they meant something else?
And do you ever wish you could read other peoples' minds, to figure out what they mean?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

When did we start asking two Questions?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Is Mike4lorie monitoring this thread?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*I don't know ,  but I remember being a milk  monitor at school, was anyone else? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Isn't it amazing the little things we remember from childhood?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*It's true.  I thought of something just yesterday that I haven't remembered since I was a child, it just came out of nowhere... does that happen to any of you? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, definitely.....and don't you find it is often sparked off by music?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

*Yes you're  right.. it very often is. Does anyone find they can remember exactly where they were when they first heard a certain piece of music? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2020)

Does anyone else feel happy, whenever they work at trying and finally succeed,
 at remembering the words to a song they loved, _many years ago ?_


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

There were also many songs which you couldn't quite make out the words so you made up your own. Did anyone else do that?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 18, 2020)

We're you in a musical group?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2020)

Do you mean singing, or musical instruments, or a band?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2020)

*I think he means any type of group that performs any type of music, yes?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2020)

Would that include musical theater productions as well?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2020)

I once took part in a concert in Coventry, does that count?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

I cant count how many times I took part in choruses, and musicals, can anyone else possibly count theirs?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

You are obviously very talented, Kaila, are you a celeb?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

Can I have your autograph Kaila?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

Do you have a son named Oliver?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

How did this thread topic turn into something so surprising and funny,  and very misleading ?
(no, I am not famous or talented, but yes, you can have my autograph  )


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

Like to roll a reefer and listen to the blues with me?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

No thank you, I have never done drugs and I'm not going to start now, are you trying to corrupt me?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

I would be corrupted too.  .I'm with you Rosemarie..just say no to drugs, does everyone remember when that saying came out?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Can't remember when but it hasn't had much effect, has it?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2020)

People don't generally mind or follow, many of those old sayings, do they? Such as, how many people grab one bird in the hand, preferring it to 2 birds in the bush?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Talking about tv campaigns, do you think some of the medical ones might be mis-leading? (I'm thinking here about the ones for stomach problems, which trivialise conditions which just might be a sign of cancer.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't watch TV adverts...  but I suspect like most commercials they are definitely misleading in many ways ,  would you ban adverts if you could from TV and radio ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

No, they do fund the programmes, but I would certainly restrict them. Very often, there is more ads  than programme! Do you think the ads are chosen to suit a certain audience?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

Absolutely, of course the ads are chosen  to suit a specific audience..no use putting an advert for a stannah chairlift thing   on MTV for example... . fortunately I don't watch them, . just catch the odd one if I've come into the room when it's on,.. .. is there any TV show you watched regularly  when younger you would like to see again?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> is there any TV show you watched regularly when younger you would like to see again?



Would they put them on for me, if I select some?
  Such as perhaps Flintstones or the Jetsons, would be funny, perhaps even funnier than they were then , do you think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes, though actually most are being repeated. By the way, I watch MTV and I'm sure many stannah customers do too!

Are you enjoying the new 70s music channel?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

LOL it was just an analogy....if stannah  relied on elderly people watching MTV to sell there chairs  they'd go bust... 

What 70's music channel?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Do I get different channels and programs in USA than you get there?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

There is a new channel on Freeview showing nothing but music from the 70s. I presume your anser is a no, then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes, Kaila...we get CNN news, but the other channels are locally broadcast


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't have freeview I have Sky... must be in there somewhere I have 999 channels.. although tbf  as the 70's was my era I probably know every song they're very likely to play off by heart ...what was your musical era?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Mine was the 60's; anyone else?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, I preferred the 60s. Going to the youth club, playing music on the juke box and dancing....net petticoats, flared skirts...am I stirring memories?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't remember seeing you there;  should I?
Did anyone love their radio as much as I did?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

(Not unless you lived in Cyprus, Kaila)

Yes, the radio was always on, much healthier than tv.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

I used to love Cyprus, been there many times all over the Island...

what's your question @Rosemarie ?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

Do people even have radios much, any more?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*...well only in the car , and in my radio clock alarm, but standalone radios no, but did you have one of those great big Bakelite wirelesses in your house when you were a kid? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

No,  but I loved clock radios, thanks for the wonderful memories and those reminders, of both car radios and those home ones;
do you listen to one station all the time, or switch around?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

I never listen to the radio now, but it was the only entertainment when I was a child. The Top Twenty  with Kent Walton was the highlight of my week. Did anyone else listen to Planet One Zero?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Never heard of planet one  Zero tbh... and yes I listen mainly to one particular radio station... ... have you ever called into a radio station live chat or  for a request? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

No, I 'm much too shy. Did you belong to a fan club?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

No but we're all part of this one now, right?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Are we all celebs here?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

How would you define that?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Definition is the shape  of something would you agree?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

What would happen if I didn't?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Might we start arguing?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*arguing for the sake of it, is something lots of people thrive on , but I can't be bothered..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

You mean my husband isn't the only one?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2020)

If we "argue" here, could we take care to be sure it is solely humorous?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Humorous verse can be funny don't you think? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

It can, but the British and American humour is different, and I think you can offend without intending to. Am I right?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

You're absolutely right ... I've done it without meaning to several times, because you can't legislate for the way people read what you write, would you ever think of writing for a living?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes, it does appeal to me. I have written poetry and had it published. Are you a closet author?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*My family have always told me  that I have a book or 2 in me, but I wouldn't have the patience, is patience one of your virtues? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh definitely not.....I'm quite volatile at times. I want everything yesterday. Would you write your autobiography or are you reluctant to share your life with others?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

Would I have to share all the parts, or could I pick and choose which ones?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

would you _ want_ to share all your parts with everyone?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

All my parts as in body parts?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

Why do so many men have one-track minds?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

What is wrong with a one-track mind?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 29, 2020)

Wouldn't you rather think outside the box?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*wouldn't it be nice if we could just take our minds off and put them in a box for a little  rest when we're overwhelmed with stuff  ... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes, it would be nice to be able to switch off...but then isn't that what holidays are for?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, it would be nice to be able to switch off...but then isn't that what holidays are for?


 *I take my brain with me on holiday, can't seem to disconnect it during that time, do you have a holiday planned for this year ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

No,  will we be able to go away for holidays this year?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

I guess it depends if everyone self isolates?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Aren't we all thankful, that at least in one place, online and at this forum, we don't need to isolate even more than we already are?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Is Self Isolate something new this year?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*a different take on self catering, certainly........ do you prefer self catering apartments or villas   when you go on holiday , or  all inclusive hotels *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Would you not like to go somewhere they'll cater to you...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Am I unusual in preferring to make my own meals?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

... if you _are _ eating out what's your preferred type of restaurant ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

An old-fashioned tea-room, with lots of plants and someone playing the piano.

Do you often eat out?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Yes I love piano lounges too... and yes we eat out fairly regularly, especially on Sundays in summer , which season find you eating out most?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

None, unless you include sitting on the beach at Blackpool, eating fish and chips. Have you ever done that?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Not in Blackpool... been there once, not in any hurry to return, and didn't eat fish and chips there...  I do love the whole kiss me quick seaside amosphere in other resorts... and countries, are you a beach person or a culture vulture *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

I used to love both; was I supposed to choose, or favor one over the other?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2020)

Surely it's perfectly possible to be both (and even Blackpool has  a cultural side)?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Yes indeed I love both myself, but if you had a choice for a day trip would you choose a city break or a coastal trip ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

I would likely choose the coastline, but Could I choose one this week, and the other, the next week?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*well,  why not ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, would any of you like to join me , in these imaginery day-trips, then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Is there a limit on numbers?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Do you enjoy numbers...are you mathematically minded? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

No, I'm hopeless with numbers. Are you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*I was useless at maths at  school, just scraped through maths exams...but I am pretty good now... my best subject at school was English & social sciences , what was yours? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)

Did you go all the way to Grade 12?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

DId you not take some course subjects offered, that you now wish you had?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Did you find that your career advisor wasn't much help to you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*no use whatsoever......did your career end up being what you thought it would be when you left school.... or something completely different..*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

Aren't there a lot of good questions to be asked, on this topic?

(and no, Rosemarie, mine wasn't at all  )


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

How many of us were lead down the wrong path?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Do you even have a garden path ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

Is that relevant or are you trying to steer a different course?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*would you like to take some kind of course online ?  *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2020)

Could I earn a degree in Just Barely Coping?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Does  it need a lot of self-discipline?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*self discipline is needed when learning martial arts, did you know that ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

No, but I can see why it's important, as it's so often the key to success, don't you agree?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Is there an online course for that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

For self-discipline, Kaila?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes, Rosemarie, and are there also online courses for all of the other personal attributes we are needing to learn better, in order to cope well with all of our individual and world-wide stressors, these days?

Or possibly, can we learn them here from each other, or could we just improve with practice, on our own?
And @mike4lorie , am I over the limit of # of questions per post for this thread?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

(If so, then who else can I ask?  )


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

I think we can give advice to each other, and compare tactics. That should help with our daily battle against apathy, don't you agree?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

Will some of my tactics work for other people?  Even including some that I tried that didn't work for me, myself?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*they could work for me , something I havem't tried before perhaps,  will you tell me any of your tactics  ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm lazy, both physically and mentally, so self-discipline is not one of my strong points. Perhaps someone else can be of more help?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

You want or need help?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Not me personally, I'm quite content being lazy. Did I give the impression I wanted help?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

Does it help anyone else, to look for anything they can see out their window?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

What can you see from your window?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

* Nothing it's almost dark....do you like the dark? *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

I prefer daylight, but love to see the sky, anytime at all....I can see some Spring flowering sprouts, and some wild birds, and some trees, that are bare branches still....What did anyone else see out their window, during the daytime, or evening, today?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

out of my rear window I can see all my shrubs, mature  trees, lawn, Barn, Sheds, potted spring flowers, Bird water fountain, garden furniture...

.... here's my potted  spring flowers in the borders ,  and my Red robin Forsythia shrubs grown into a hedge..I took these pictures this morning





......what can you all see out of your front window...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

What Browser do you use while on the internet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm using Chrome because I have a Chromebook and there isn't much choice. Or am I wrong about that?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Does it go by machine or taste?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Am I in the wrong room?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

What room would you like to be in?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

In the right room, where do I find it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Is it not down there on the right?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*What? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Perhaps I should get a map?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Do you have a Sat nav in your car ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Sat navs are so unreliable. Wasn't it the case that husbands drove the car, and wives did the navigating?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Navigating at one time was only ever used to refer to Sailing or exploring throughout History...did you enjoy history at school *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

So much depends on how a subject is taught, don't you think?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*did you find that you learned much more about a subject after you left school than you did at school due to an inept teaching method... ?*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2020)

yes, and I am starting to wonder....do we learn a lot more after being out of school than we ever learned in school?

Also, does anyone else live in a small apartment with very few windows, only 2 views,  and not many rooms to navigate?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have difficulty seeing what's going on outside (Kaila)?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you wanna know what's going on the outside?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*I'd always want to see outside, wouldn't you feel claustrophobic if you couldn't ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, do you have lots of windows in you house?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*yes.... is the sun shining in your windows now ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

No not yet it is 6:30 AM


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> No not yet it is 6:30 AM


 where's your question, Ken..?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2020)

my windows are a lifeline for me; we all need to have multiple lifelines, don't we?

I have trouble seeing, but I am thankful for what I can see; isn't everyone thankful for whatever they have?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

oooh yes , we have to be don't we ? .... (sorry you have trouble seeing Kaila how Bad is it) ? 

My mum used to say what God takes away with one hand he gives with another ..eg..if you are deaf, you may have super eyesight, or super sense of  smell...or if you're blind you may be a super musician etc.. dunno if it's true but I'd like to think so would you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, it does seem as though nature compensates when we lose the use of something. Does that make it any easier to deal with?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

I would think in some ways it does...my profoundly  deaf family all shudder at the fact they could have been born blind and not see the beauty of faces, and nature, and colour and  , and my 2 blind friends I've had at different stages in my life   shuddered  in exactly the same way  at the idea of being unable to hear music, or bird song, or  watch tv or use the internet ,etc.. ... do you think you could cope well with sudden loss of a limb or a sense ?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes, (to Rosemarie's question) and especially if one makes repeated conscious efforts to purposefully notice, every good thing that one has left; don't many of us have some experience doing this, and find it is a great "tactic" ?  
And I hope that each of you might remember to try it more, if you ever need to...
would you please do that?

(I dont know if what holly's mum said is true or not, but if you focus on doing it, then it _*can*_ make you more grateful for smaller things that you might not have appreciated as much. I can still see enough; it's frustrating but it could be much worse, thank you both)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

I have always appreciated nature but now that I'm past my 3 score years and ten, I feel I'm living on borrowed time and appreciate all the little things even more. 
Whenever anything bad happens, I ask myself, 'would you rather be dead and unable to experience this?'


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

Is everyone waiting for me to ask a question?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Yes... are you going to ask one ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Is everyone doing the same as me and clearing out the room where everything gets dumped?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

what types of things get dumped there?

(thank you all, for asking the questions! I value this game)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Surely I'm not the only one who keeps cardboard boxes, and plastic bags?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

Do others also hold on to receipts for things, long past when there might be any use for them?

(And then can't always reliably locate them, sometimes, if they are needed?  Or is everyone more organized than me?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

It is better to have a specific place for everything, don't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, but do I need a separate specific place for many different items?  And if so, 
then where do I post a list of those locations, that no one else would see it, so I can remember where each one is?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*this is the old age question,  which I don't think anyone has solved do you ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Would it be possible for you to get dividers for your desk drawer that would help get everything organised?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

* I have them in  all my drawers ..  do you use a lot of shortcuts to make life easier... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Would you think me slap-dash if I say I do cut corners?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*would you think things might fall out if corners are cut... *?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

Would we notice them gone, or miss them, if some items did fall out?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Do you find you have kept documents long after they have expired?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*long expiration dates are on many of my  documents, but do you keep  yours in box files as I do? *


----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't you know documents should be kept in a file cabinet?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

Isn't it great how creative and resourceful people are, in finding alternate methods of doing things, when some type of system or item, however optimal,  is not an option for them in their own situations, for many possible reasons?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

I keep mine in separate shoe-boxes, isn't that a sort of filing system?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

...or maybe filing your nails  is a type of system , would you think ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

You mean filing nails which are different sizes into separate boxes?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

You mean filing nails, instead of filing documents, is a system?
Is that a system of procrastination?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Isn't procrastination  about putting things off not putting things away?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*I don't know about putting things away but I'd like to get away from here, but there's no where to go that's safe... anyone got a spaceship going somewhere sunny? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

How about an underground cavern, would that suit you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

Is anyone else interested in caverns but wouldn't feel comfortable going into one?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Would it be safe to go alone?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*I've been in caverns, enjoy them ,  but I'd only go in big ones, does anyone suffer from claustrophobia ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

I do but only when there are other people around, how weird is that?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*feeling closed in , in a crowd would be understandable I think for some people,  does anyone know what might start an irrational fear off in the beginning.. ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Could it be because we fear making a fool of ourselves in front of other people?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*People can be frightening at times, and very passive aggressive don't you think ? *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2020)

I agree, but also....
Would you mind if I just drop in here, for a moment, to simply say hello to all of you, today?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

You are always welcome, don't you know that?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*and you did you know that ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, I'm treading carefully because I've been kicked off other sites. Have I mentioned that before?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Are some others as glad and thankful as I am, 
for having this thread, and for the SF, and other small contacts with others?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, the mix of people on here is much friendlier than the other sites I've been on. I suppose that is why people  here are more tolerant of differences of opinion?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

It does seem that members make efforts to make this forum work okay for people of many views, doesn't it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Doesn't it what?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Doesn't it seem sometimes, that we don't know what we are talking about?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Who talking about what?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Did you have something to add to the subject?  What was the subject, by the way?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this Kaila's favourite pastime game?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

What makes you think that?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you think so?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Do I think what?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you think about what you are doing before you do it?  Or about what you are saying before you say it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you back to asking two questions?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Aren't 2 related questions shorter than 3, and clearer than 2 un-related questions?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

But is the game not answer a question with *A* question?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Did you think I remember the instructions, just because I did read them before I ever began playing this game?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you have short term memory?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

How short would you  consider _short?_


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*daisy dukes short might be too short do ya think, maybe ?*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

who is daisy dukes; should I google that?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2020)

How can you know what daisy dukes are unless you Google it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Will there be more than one meaning for it, though?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 12, 2020)

Why not just Google it and find out?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Could I do that tomorrow, when I am less tired?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

So to clarify, we ask just one question, but we avoid being deliberately obtuse just to wind people up?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you not answer a question with a question?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*question everything, it's the way to learn don't  you think? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, but surely the questions need to be relevant to the subject matter?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

How come?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't we need to have a sense of continuity?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Continuity is very important in the television and film industry *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Industry in some areas is still thriving


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Is that a Question or a Statement Rosemarie?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry, hollydolly and I both made statements (I didn't realise you were so observant, mike4lorie...it shows the need for a chat room, I think)

Do you think the virus could be transmitted through the post, on letters and parcels?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Has it shown up on letters or posts yet?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 14, 2020)

Will we see it if it does?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Will anyone invent a machine to detect the presence of all viruses?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

what would that machine be worth?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

*It would depend on what anyone would be willing to pay for it don't you think?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

If we all bought shares, would we make a fortune?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

*Do you play the stock-market?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Would you advise me to?


----------



## jerry old (Apr 17, 2020)

how come I don't understand word games?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you expect too much of yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Do you have child/ ren who are great achievers ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

How do you measure success?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*How do you hold a wave upon the sand *?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Is that the same as sand with a wave?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Do you generally wave to sand ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

But does sand wave to wave?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Is that the same as a a permanent wave at the salon? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

There is a salon that waves?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Didn't you know that already? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Didn't I know what already?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Didn't you learn what was what in school? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you know how long ago school was?


----------



## jerry old (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you know how old the dog that ate your homework would be today?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Do you really expect me to remember such details?


----------



## jerry old (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, surly you remember his name?

I had a real smart dog;  he could do algebra, you have any critters that could do square roots?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*I had a hairdresser once who could do roots, did you know of any ? *


----------



## jerry old (Apr 18, 2020)

There was Haley, he knew quite a bit about 'Roots'
I  think he work on a farm planting 'stuff.' 
my memory fails me, I think he might have hung out at a bar trying to get a free toots  that means taking a drink of booze, doesn't it?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Do you have another language where you live ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Does the local dialect count as another language?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Can you speak in a different language other than English... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Is speaking a language different from being fluent?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*fluent languages would be more understandable don't you think ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't you find foreigners appreciate it if you can speak even just a few words of their language?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*absolutely ,  ...but do you think more foreigners learn English than Native English speakers learn other languages ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes, but English is an international language so surely it's in their interests to learn it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Do you have the interest in learning language?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*I can already speak another language other than English, but I wouldn't have the patience to learn another language , at this age would any of you ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Why do I need another language at this age for?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm very interested in language generally, it tells us a lot about the origins of people, and surely, we are still capable of learning new things, no matter how old we get?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*I'm always learning,  do you feel you learn something new every day no matter how small ?*


----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2020)

brain full at age 20, haven't learned anything since;  did you get an extra brain via transplant?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

You mean you have learned nothing new since you were 20?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*was 20 a good age for you ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2020)

Can we give an honest answer, when our minds tend to distort our memories?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*have you read that memories are notoriously unreliable, ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Looking back over the years, perhaps we try to find explanations for people's actions, and see things from a different perspective?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2020)

Could I let you all know, here,
that I am alright and will be back playing more games again, soon,  when I am able?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

(Nice to see you, Kaila, I had missed you )


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Could I let you all know, here,
> that I am alright and will be back playing more games again, soon,  when I am able?


 aww kaila,  I wondered where you were, hope you're not too poorly mi chica... do take care and hopefully we'll see you soon...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Do you live near old railway lines?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*would the sound of trains irritate you if you lived near railways lines*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

I do live near a railway line and I enjoy the sound of the trains, especially when it's a steam train. Is there a steam railway near you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*I always remember travelling on steam railways when I was a child, loved it..still love trains...  would you have ever worked on the railways in some capacity  back in the day given the chance *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

My grandfather was a guard on the trains, but were there jobs for women on the railways?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Who is working on the railroad?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Do you know someone who works on the railway?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*do you know a song about railroads... ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Where is the caboose?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Morning Town Ride, do you remember that one?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

do you remember this?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*How can I remember this when there's no this to remember ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

But do you remember this to remember?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Are you being deliberately obtuse?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

do you like the word obtuse?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, why waste time using phrases when one word will suffice?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Do you prefer using one word?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Does it sound too abrupt?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

do you like to sound abrupt?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Is this thread making you laugh*...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Laugh when something amuses you.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Did you know laughing is our best medicine?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Do you ever choke if you laugh too much ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Doesn't laughing cause hiccups?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Do you often get hiccups? *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2020)

What's your favorite hiccup remedy?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Does not standing on your head drinking water works?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Are hiccups caused by muscle spasms?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*do you get muscle spasms in your back ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Is back pain more common in these days of computers?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you get muscle spasms, back pain, and hiccups, 
while standing on your head and drinking water, while using the computer?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

(Have you tried that Hiccup remedy that you listed above?,   @mike4lorie   )

(OH< everyone, please disregard this post, because we are not supposed to ask more than one question for this game,
so please do not read this one, and only respond to my previous post.  )


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Do you get muscle spasms, back pain, and hiccups,
> while standing on your head and drinking water, while using the computer?


 do you imagine I would ?  ( hope you're feeling better Kaila)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you mean one at a time, or all at once?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Does your question refer to spasms and hiccups, OR to all of the game participants here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Do you think it's possible for all to happen at once?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Do you think it's once that is possible to happen?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

If it happened once, would we take care not to let it happen again?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2020)

Or, instead, Would we then _*try*_ to make it happen again?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

If something pleasant happened, would we want it to happen again or just enjoy the memory?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Is it a memory if it happens over and over?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Would you enjoy it the same if it became a frequent occurrence?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*is a frequent occurrence the same as a frequency current? *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

Is a currant, the same as a raisin or something different?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

What about sultanas, where do they fit in?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Do Sultanas and Currents play in the same ball park?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Are you getting confused about currents and currants?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Are currents the waves that get controlled by the tide and the  moon?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Do the moons of other planets have the same effect?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Would you like to live on another planet.... ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

What planet are you suggesting?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Don't you think it would be better to make this planet the best place to live?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Do you think we might have done a great job of destroying this one... *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Isn't it such a beautiful planet, naturally?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Why don't more people appreciate what we have here?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2020)

Is here there or over here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

Do you know the story of the House With The Golden Windows?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Was that repainted to become the White House..?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Did James Bond live there?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Didn't he live  with the man with the golden gun ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Not the golden house?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

I presume the answer is 'no'? (It's along the theme of the grass being greener on the other side)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*do you think there's green grass on the other side after we die ? *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2020)

Is there green grass, right now, where you live?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Is grass any other colour than green?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Did you know there's a blue grass state ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Can grass not be yellow and brown?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*is that a double negative ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Why would you call it that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Surely brown grass is called hay?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Were you scolded as a child, if you said "Hey, mom!"  or "Hey, Dad!", and told that "hay is for horses?"


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

Probably,  but other kids did that mostly...    We had horses, did you?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Horses have never been part of my life, do you think it's too late to start?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Were you thinking of trying to learn to do fancy acrobatic tricks, 
while standing up on the barebacks of galloping horses?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Even if, like me, you never had contact with horses growing up,
(Or if you did)
did you enjoy reading stories that included them, in books?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Did all girls read books about ponies and boarding schools, as I did?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Ponies and Boarding schools go together?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

Isn't it usual to have both?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Do they go together like Peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

Did you know jelly is called jam in Britain ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Have you ever been stuck in a traffic jam for  hours... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

How did people manage about needing a toilet?


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2020)

And how do they manage with no toilet, while on the long lines waiting for groceries or other items, from stores, I have wondered?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2020)

I noticed that the public toilets in town are closed, do you think that is going too far?


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

* Is it too far  to your nearest public toilet ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Where's a tree?


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Do you have trees in your garden ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2020)

*Are you aspen me?*


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Was I *lupine *at you?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Would a bush do the same job as a tree?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Would it not?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Would it not what ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Might one use a bush in the same way as a tree?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Can you see Tarzan swinging from a bush ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Was Tarzan a dwarf?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Is Dwarf regarded as a derogatory term now for ''little people''? *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*Is Snow White considered a giantess these days?*


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2020)

Was she made of snow?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Is that not called a snowman?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Doesn't the term, 'little people' make you think of fairies and elves?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Did you see an Elf?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

How would I recognise one?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Would it be on a Sh elf  ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Would it be very quiet then?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Does anyone have a book about elves?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Did you once love browsing library building collections,
as much as I did?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Did you ever spend time in libraries just for the peace and quiet?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

They did have many functions, including safe haven, didn't they?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Have you ever found some strange things used as bookmarks?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Did you also find things in library book pages,  clearly NOT meant to be left as bookmarks?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Was your library ticket green or blue or dusky pink? *


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

How am I supposed to remember that?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

Kaila said:


> How am I supposed to remember that?


*Have you lost your memory ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

How did I know you were going to ask me that question now?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Do YOU remember yours?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Would you expect me to remember ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Would you ask me to remember mine, if you didn't remember yours?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Remember who?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Have you only been a member of one library?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

You want me to answer that?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Are we here to ask questions or answer them?


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Do you prefer to be the  asker or the answerer ..? *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)

Is there only an asker in this game?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Couldn't we answer questions as well as ask them?


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Who are you asking, and how many libraries....I couldn't count, could you?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Do our questions have to be directed at anyone in particular?


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Wouldn't it be funny , if we all directed all of the questions in this thread,
at only one of us,
whom we'd have to have voted in, for that enviable or dreaded position?


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Would you volunteer for that position ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Would *anyone?  *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Shall we give it a go?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Who would  be the first one to start ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

So how will this work, one of us gets bombarded with questions from the others?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Could you cope with a bombardment of any type ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

If I admit to being super-sensitive to being bombarded, would you consider me weak?


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

Does _anyone_ _enjoy_ being bombarded, 
or faced with 41 pages full of questions?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

Will the victim get some sort of reward?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Would a good reward be an incentive ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Don't you think we might feel a bit bullied otherwise?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

Do you think I know what you are talking about?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Do you think you need to know the topic, in order to participate in this game?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Doesn't anyone have the sense to scroll back if they missed something?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Would that actually be a sensible thing to do, knowing how things can rapidly change,
and that they *do*?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Don't you think we need to have some amount of continuity?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Did you know Continuity is really important in TV and film ....?*


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Why is that?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Why is what ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

What is Why?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Why is it so difficult to respond to that seemingly very simple question?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Yes, hollydolly, you're right about continuity. Don't you get irritated by the little oversights which just shouldn't happen?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Why would you want to answer a question with continuity?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Surely by answering any question, you are practising continuity? If I asked what colour are your eyes and you said, 'toast', that would not be continuity because you wouldn't be answering the question.
 Why do some people need to have everything spelled out?


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Do pedants get on your nerves ..?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Does this game get on your nerves?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Should we give up playing when it gets on our nerves?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Should we?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Wouldn't it be better to make more of an effort to keep things interesting?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

What would you like to see to peak your interest?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Surely you're not going to pander to my whims?


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Whims is such an interesting word and concept, don't you agree?


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*if I agreed with you, would you be my friend...? *


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Aren't I already?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Aren't you what?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Which what?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

How long does it take a tadpole to turn to a frog?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Have you ever caught some tadpoles and watched it happen?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*have you ever as a child  been given a goldfish by the ragman... ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

Who was the ragman employed by?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Would you have employed him at the time to take your rags ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Wasn't it the case that he paid YOU for your rubbish?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*would you prefer to not pay for rubbish collection *?


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

Is this ragman, a British thing?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Have you never heard of the ragman who collected rags door to door, on a horse and cart, and  who gave a goldfish in a bag of water, for a lot of clothes or a balloon, for a few old clothes...  did you ever have anything like that ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

I didn't have or see anything like that,
but could I perhaps have read a long wonderful poem about such a ragman, that might possibly be a well-known work of poetry?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

His full title was 'rag and bone man'. Have you seen the tv programme 'Steptoe and Son'?


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Is Lamont gonna be home soon?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Are you trying to change the subject?


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Haven't you seen the show Sanford and son?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Someone was asking about rag and bone men...Steptoe and Son was about rag and bone men. Where does Lamont fit in?


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Did you know Lamont was the name of the son in Sandford and son, the American version of steptoe and son ?*


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Do you think he ever made his way to Elizabeth?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

The American version? That makes sense now. What is the rag merchant called in America?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Why was this game way back on Page 5 of the Games?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Has it been some time since anyone posted on this game?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Has a bird flown in the sky?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Or walked Upon the Ground?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Or floated on water?


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*Did you know some people can float but are unable to swim ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Don't you find floating is very relaxing?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Why does it seem that the wild water birds 
can float so much easier, and more effortlessly, and for longer periods of time, than we humans are able?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Humans don't have feathers, have you ever noticed?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Would you say you're a very observant type of person ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Why would you ask me that?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Are you noticing more sounds, now that there isn't the constant noise of traffic?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*In the countryside  there's always bird-song to be heard in the garden, do you enjoy the sound of bi*r*ds*...


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Would you say that you are often a very observant person, however sometimes you don't notice something that should have been obvious?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*I would say that I agree with that statement, did you think I would ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Do I appear pleased to learn I am not the only one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Pleased about what?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Why are you asking?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Just answer my question, about what?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Have you noticed that some people ask a lot of questions?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Have you noticed you don't give any answers?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

You haven't read the many pages of answers here?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

You really do enjoy avoiding answering people's questions, don't you, Kaila?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

I don't do it in real life, but isn't it very funny, doing it in this game?
Does anyone find it as funny as I do?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Yes, I find it funny, but what does "funny" have to with answering my questions?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Why do you find it funny when asking a question? *


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Doesn't it seem funny , 
when someone wants a reply, to be replying with a question for them, which asks for a reply?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Do you think you could be a comedian ?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

"Funny", "comedian"... I'm finding all of this less and less entertaining, you two, the more I have to ask that my questions be answered, yet the both of you seem to feel the need to carry on ignoring the fact and questioning me instead, as if I have all the answers, when all I am asking for is a simple reply, but you two jokers just don't get it, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Just don't get what ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Doesn't it feel funny to be doing something (such as answering a question with a question)
that is normally completely out of character?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

What character, do you mean a cartoon character...?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Which would be your favorite, to be , for a day?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

would you like to be Top Cat  and boss everyone around ... ? or would you like to be  yogi bear and eat out of a pic-i-nic basket , Boo-boo ?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Would I need to choose just one, or could I be more than one?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Do you have multiple personalities ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Would you rephrase that question, please?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Do  you think you  can be 2 cartoon characters at one time ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Am I the only one here that's starting to feel this whole thread is starting to reflect that of the Abbott & Costello, Classic, Who's on First?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Of course I've tried it, but my question to you is, have YOU tried it?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

But did *you* try it , _before_ I tried it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Well now, what do you mean by "before you tried it"?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Does that mean that you don't remember _*when*_ you tried it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Who said anything about remembering?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Do you remember *where* you were at the time?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

You keep asking about "remembering", where are you getting that from?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Could we talk about anything in the past without mentioning remembering it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Absolutely not, but my question is, where is Mike4lorie?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Why do you want to know ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

OMG, where in the world do you fit into all of this, Holly?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Don't we all fit into everything?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

I beg your pardon, who's asking you, Kaila? (Laughing so hard right now)!


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

You weren't asking *me ?     *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Look, let's get something straight, when I ask you, you'll know, okay, got it?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Got what?  The question or the answer?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

You mean to tell me you don't know???


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Could I ask Holly or mike4lori or someone else?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

What? Who is the world is Mike and Holly?


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Does it matter?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Holy smokes, now where in the world do you fit in here, Marci?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Who would know?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Know what?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Are you directing your question to me, Holly, or Marci?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

When would I direct my question to just one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Do you really want me to tell you?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Do I wanna say what to you?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Is it safe for me to ask a question?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Why would it not me @Rosemarie?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Mike, are you not aware as to why Rosemarie, asked what she did?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

But when did she ask it, and where were she and us, at the time?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Why would any of that matter?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Wouldn't it change the answer?

(Hi, Aunt Marg )


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Good morning to you, Kaila! 

Happy Friday! 

What answer are you referring to?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

(Happy Friday to you too, and to all )

Was it the most recent one, or perhaps was it the one before that one,
or the original one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Remember the one in-between all of that?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Was that the important one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

What's your definition of important?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Could I think about that, and get back to you later about it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

I won't be around, so can I get a hold of you instead?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*You know you must practice safe distancing ?, no getting hold of anyone from outside of your own household *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Who told you that, Holly?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Didn't  you tell me ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Not me, could you have me confused with someone else?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Do you think I get confused easily ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

You mean to tell me you've forgotten?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Did you forget that you  must follow the Covid rules and not get hold  of anyone  on this forum ?  *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Oh my word, Holly, do you think you may have violated the rules by even consulting with me here?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Are there rules that would apply to "consulting" activities that involve more than 5 people?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Where does 5 people come into it ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Aren't all gatherings now, being defined by how many people are present?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 15, 2020)

Does that include the people you live with or outsiders?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

You mean to tell me that you don't know, Rosemarie?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 15, 2020)

Is that a roundabout way of saying that you don't know?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Why do you feel the need to challenge others with a question?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Isn't that the rule of this game?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

This game has rules?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Don't all games have rules?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Please define all?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

What do you want to define with a fine?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*who do you want to give a Fine to? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Has someone flouted the rules?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Are you a conformist ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Don't you think asking such is a little bit personal, Holly?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Are you taking it personally?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

Should we take anything personally that we read on this game?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Why wouldn't we, Kaila?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*why are you singling out  Kaila isn't this a question and answer session for all  ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

I get the impression, Holly, that you are now pointing fingers at me, is that the case here?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Did you know pointing fingers at a person is deemed to be very rude in some countries? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Holly, please don't side-step my question to you, are you pointing fingers at me?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

Have you ever done side-step dancing , or noticed how much other people enjoy doing them?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

I think you're describing square-dancing, would I be right?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

Couldn't it be a part of other dances as well?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Are you talking about all other dances?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*would you dance alone  on stage in front of a crowd ? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

What kind of a silly question is that, Holly?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Are you dodging the question?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Who, me?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Can't you dance ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Can't we all dance, after a fashion?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Do you wear fashion clothing ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Do you mean clothing which is currently in fashion, or clothing which was once in fashion?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Do you think Italian fashion houses are Le chic ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

How are you today?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

In what way?  Do you have a special reason for asking?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*I was asking , do  you find Italian houses Le chic... ?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

What do you mean by, Le chic?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Don't you think  that globalisation has robbed some countries of their place in the world?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

What do you mean by "robbed", Rosemarie?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Are some countries in different places, now?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Different, how so?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Is my wording confusing?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

In what way, Kaila?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

I wouldn't know; would you?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Sure, you want me to tell you?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Could we set up a time for that?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

What were you thinking?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Is next week too soon, or too late?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Can we make it tomorrow?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

What is it that you would like to make?  A cake, perhaps?  
If so, could we invite some friends to help eat it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Has anyone ever told you that you have some of the best ideas ever?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Does that mean "yes" ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Yes to what?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Could we discuss this sometime tomorrow, when we can all take a fresh look at the topic?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Oh, I know what you're thinking, you're thinking if you put things off long enough, we'll all forget about the question side of things, right?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Don't we all need some sleep?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Are we all in different time zones?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

What time zones are your guys in?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

How many are there?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

How many are there of what, Kaila?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Does it happen that some of us have just got up while others are off to bed?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Do any of us post when fast asleep?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Have you ever fallen asleep while on the computer?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

If you had a pillow, would it be more comfy?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Would you wake up with marks on your face from the keyboard?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Which letters might be on our face then?  zxcvbnm,./


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

?>< lol...What if you had dribbled?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Is dribbled the same as drooled?


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

_*Don't you know anything... or nothing at all.. ? *_


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

To whom are you speaking?


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

to whom would you like me to be speaking...


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Aren't we speaking to all who are listening, when we post on a forum?


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Very confusing,  are you listening to me?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

What would you like to say or rather, to ask, 
on this game thread where we can only answer with a question?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Whats that now?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Don't you find it frustrating when you ask a question but no-one actually answers?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Is life and the world frustrating with no real answers?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Do you find it all very confusing?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Do you find it extremely confusing?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Do you find it difficult to sort out the facts worth knowing, from all the rubbish?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Doesn't rubbish belong in a can called a garbage can?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Did you know that we put our rubbish in a dustbin?


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*yes  , but did you know we call it a wheelie bin ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Does the bin do wheelies?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Did you know that homeless people sometimes sleep in them?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Are you thankful for what you have?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Don't we all have a tendency to take things for granted?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Are there some things, that we tend _not to?_


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Does it always take a tragedy to make us appreciate things?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Are we not human?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Can any other lifeform use a computer?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Hasn't your dog or cat _tried _their paw on the keyboard?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Why is a mouse called a mouse?


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Cuz it's not a cat?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Does it know that?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

What's the "it?"


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Do you know cousin IT? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Do mouses have genders?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

How could we tell?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Do they behave in the same way?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Behave in the same way as  mice or cousin IT ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

alright,now….. 

Who is cousin IT ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Did you never see The Addams Family ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Do you ever forget something till you are reminded, and then, it comes back to you, but very slowly?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Are you suggesting there is a malfunction?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Are you asking if Malfunction is suggesting something?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Could we discuss some pleasant topics, this weekend?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Which topics do you find unpleasant?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Wouldn't something that is functioning, be more pleasant to think about, than those parts that are not?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

You mean apart from physical functions?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Couldn't any types of functioning count?


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

_*Can *_*you count? *


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

How high would you like me to try?


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Have you ever been high in a hot air balloon...*. ?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Wouldn't the scenery be beautiful from up there?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Wouldn't you worry about being carried away by the wind?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Wouldn't you worry _more_, about the basket or balloon colliding into something?


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Would you worry about the balloon being on fire ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Would all of us rather choose a different activity?


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

How about scrapbooking?


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Did you know there's several meanings of the word scrap ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 24, 2020)

Do we all have a look in a dictionary just then?


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Or should we simply 'scrap' the entire idea?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Are we gonna scrap this crap? 

LOL


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Do you like to write rhymes and poetry?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 24, 2020)

I used to, do you think I should try to resurrect it?


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Do you believe in resurrection ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Isn't that too huge a question, for a game thread like this one?


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Do you believe it is ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Would you pose a different question if I said I did?


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Would you want me to ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Isn't that , at least partially, what this thread is here for?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

is it not to drive each other crazy with questions after question?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Isn't it a good way to avoid actually answering a question?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*isn't that what we're supposed to be doing ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Isn't it possible to answer with a question?


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Wouldn't we have figured out how by now, if there was a way?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*...are we clever enough to work it out ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Shall we keep trying?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

* Are you willing and able ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

How much work will it take?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Would you be willing to work hard or not? *


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

If I could, would the benefits and rewards, to both myself and to others, be worth while the time and effort invested?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

Are we suppose to rewarded for playing answer a question with a question?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

Don't you think sometimes people ask useless questions just to keep the game going?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Are they not suppose to?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Isn't it better when there is a definite question?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

where is the definite answer?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Isn't the answer supposed to be in the question?


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

Do we all have different varying ideas of what the purpose is?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

Would life be easier if we all thought in the same way?


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Don't you think if we all thought the same way it would be like a world full of stepford wives?*


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

What kind of world would that be?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

If we all thought in the same way, would there be any need to ask questions?


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

Or, would we all be asking the same exact ones?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Or, would we all be asking the same exact ones?


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)

Or are we caught in  an echo chamber?


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

Is that what I heard?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Would we still need to ask other people's opinions?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

do you wanna know about opinions or people?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Must we narrow our interests down to just one?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

do you not have one main interest?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Am I unusual in that I have many interests?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Do you think a plethora of interests is good for the mind and soul ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Which would be more difficult; having too few or too many?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Do you prefer to be busy most of the time ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Wouldn't most people prefer to be busy, if , or whenever, they are at all able?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Does keeping busy help you to stay positive?


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Especially if it seems _productive, 
but _wouldn't busy-with-most-anything, feel more positive than not?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

Is focusing your mind on one thing a form of meditation?


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Isn't that a wonderful awareness?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Have you ever had a revelation while in meditation?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Wouldn't it be more likely to have one, _after_ a meditation?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Am I confusing meditation with mental exercises?


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Do you exercise on  a daily basis ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Do you ever have the problem I have, 
that I almost answered that question, with a statement rather than a question?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Do you get confused by the differences in languages?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

You speak multiple languages


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Are you making assumptions about me?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Do you wish people wouldn't make assumptions? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Are people justified in jumping to conclusions without knowing the full facts?


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

When mentioning differences between languages, 
would the differences between usages of English, in different countries, be included, or a different topic altogether?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Have you noticed the similarities between European languages?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Can you speak at least one other language other than English..*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Do you get the impression that British people have difficulty learning other languages?


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Pourquoi, Ou Porque, do you ask these particular questions?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Are you a question setter or just curious ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Aren't we all the question setters, here?  (les poseurs des questions?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Is anyone on here French Canadian ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Did you all know , how very different the Canadian spoken French, is from the European French?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*and did you all know how removed from real Spanish in Spain..the Mexican Spanish is ? *


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

How many different variations on Spanish, 
are used in the many countries that "speak Spanish?"


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

When Spain colonised a country, didn't they combine Spanish with the local tongue?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Isn't that a fascinating explanation for some of the dialects and variations, of languages around the world?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 30, 2020)

Why do people in the different American states have different accents?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Don't people in different parts of your country, have distinguishably  different accents as well?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Yes, but it's because they are descended from different people (Saxons, Vikings,etc). Is that the cause in America too?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*I have no idea...*

*Have you been out anywhere on this hot weekend? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Am I alone in disliking this weather?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Do you prefer winter ?... ( I see the North  of the uk is getting as hot and even hotter on some days as the South unusually)... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Does everyone have a favourite season?


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Could I choose whichever one is _not_ the one at present?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*are you expecting a present ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

*^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Wouldn't you favor the season that you were expecting the most presents?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Does season give presents?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Do you always season your food ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Does all food need to be seasoned?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*are there lots of food you don't like ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Does having a fussy mother watching every mouthful make a child a fussy eater?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Do we know why , other than simple familiarity, that individual people enjoy such different and widely varying food tastes, even amongst those of same locale?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

As we leave childhood, do we keep the same patterns of behaviour learned as we were growing up?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Don't you think that we keep some, but discard others, 
while later in life, we go back to some of our earlier patterns of behaviors, , but never return to others?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Don't you wish more parents realised the impact they have on their childrens lives?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

impact like an impact drill gun?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*what about the sound of a dentists drill, does that go right through you ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Could we steer clear of unpleasant reminders please?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Are all reminders unpleasant?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Could I remind _myself_, here,  and others of you as well, who might choose to,
to purposely search out, and take notice of, something pleasant in the day, today?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Shall we all recall something pleasant which happened today?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*I can recall something both unpleasant and Very pleasant that happened today, can you read my mind to know what it is ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Should I be more careful and cautious, 
based on the possibility of others being able to read my mind?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Do you find it easy to control your thinking?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Is our thinking being controlled?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 3, 2020)

Do you like the idea of being under someone else's control?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Would you say you're a conformist ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Would you want to conform to something without lots of consideration?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Are you a considerate type of person? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Do you think it is sometimes possible to be _too_ overly considerate?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*you mean by becoming a doormat ?..  *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Wouldn't it be better to just purchase one from Amazon or someplace else?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*have you bought a doormat  online, I got an extra large one would you need an extra large doormat for your door?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

^^^
(not for my door, for my life, perhaps )

Do you have a nice colorful, decorative one, for _your_ door?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 3, 2020)

Will you think me  terribly patriotic when I tell you I have one with the Union  Jack flag on it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Do you know the union jack's more correct name is the Union Flag..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

(Yes, I had put that originally but I thought that the Americans might be confused, so I changed to the more common name.)


Do you remember the five things you needed to 'Be Prepared'?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*No, but I do remember the Guide Promise...can any of you remember a guide/brownie or scout promise? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Did you promise to share the brownies?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Are you a caring sharing type of person ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Are you taking a survey, or is this thread a questionnaire for admission to a school, or for a job application?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

How many of us remember something from childhood really clearly, yet can't recall something which happened just last week?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Do you all wish, like me, that we had sharper short term memories ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Wouldn't it be great, to not need to ask people to repeat part of what they just told you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Is it inevitable that we lose our hearing as we age?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Did we realize it would have been positive, for us to take steps to try to protect our hearing, eyesight and health, when we were young, to possibly prevent some age-related difficulties?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

How many of us really thought about being old?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Did we think we would stay  young?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Did you ever think you would end up looking like your grandparent?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Which of your grandparents do you look like ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

are you a grandparent?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Do grandparents always want to be grandparents ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Are they given a choice?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Would you have chosen to have grandchildren  if you could?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Definitely, but would it have been right to persuade my children to have them just to please me?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Would they have, for that reason, even if we had tried to?  

(which I didn't! and wouldn't!   )


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Do your children still pay attention to your advice ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2020)

*What children? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Don't you find that, as you get older,YOU are the one being given advice?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Do people often assume you/we have grandchildren, or children , based solely on our own age group?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2020)

*And I wonder why one's marital status is also so blithely presumed?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Why does society find it so hard to accept that some people are quite happy on their own?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

why would people not be happy on their own?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Why can't people accept that we are not all the same?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Isn't that a question we would all  like the answer to?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

When people all follow the same fashion or copy certain mannerisms, does it show a desire to be the same as everyone else?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Or do we think that people will be more apt to want us as friends,
 if we seem as very much alike to them as possible?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Do you think this  is getting deep ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

How deep would you wade into the water, at a beach?


----------



## Ceege (Jun 6, 2020)

Is wading into the water up to my neck to high?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Can you swim?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

do you swim like a frog?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*do frogs hop on water *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

do toad legs taste the same as frog legs?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Isn't swimming like a fish more efficient than swimming like a frog?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Do you  think swimming like a salmon would mean you had a lot of strength and a good sense of direction ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

You mean swimming against the current, as salmon do?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Can/could  you ride  the waves on  the current on a surf board ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Do you find surfing exhilarating?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Are you crazy? LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Would a lot of us say no, to an invitation to go surfing?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I don't know...what do you think?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Could we ask around?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

LOL I don't know could we?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Does anyone live near a place with those giant waves, that people need for surfing?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Shall we organise a surfing party?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Are you a good party organiser ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Can I be honest and say I dislike any kind of social gathering?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Are you someone like me who is honest to a fault at times ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes, does it often get you into trouble?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

The question might more be, _how much_ trouble does it get you into?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Do  we all tell lies sometimes, in order to avoid trouble?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Would that succeed in avoiding any?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

If you get a reputation as a liar, will people stop believing everything you say?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes, but.....Is there anything a person can do, (telling the truth, helping others, etc)
that will ensure that _others_  will believe what we say?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

Does it really matter, so long as we know we are genuine?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Do you care what other people outside of your family think of you ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Do we all care, when it is someone in particular, or in some situations, 
but not care as much, if at all, when it is in some other situations, or at other times, or with other individuals?

In other words, does it depend?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Have you ever had anyone tell lies about you, to besmirch your reputation?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

As much as we wish it weren't, isn't tht fairly common?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

It's not hard to understand why some of us choose not to get involved with other people, is it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Would you happily live on a desert Island as long as you had access to mod cons, but no people ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Would one lose the ability to speak with no-one to talk to?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Would  you imagine if you don't verbalise for a long period, that you would  have difficulty stringing a sentence together ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

Is that what happened to Robinson Crusoe?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Wouldn't you continue to "practice" speaking aloud, 
to yourself or to your surroundings, if there were no people nearby for a lengthy time period?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

If you were stranded on a desert island, would you make a pet of one of the wild animals?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

do you wanna be stranded on an island?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Have you ever lived on an Island ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Do you ever fantasize about being stranded on an island and try to imagine how you would cope?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

what is there to cope with if on an island by yourself?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Don't you know that most people can't bear the thought of being totally alone?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

I would definitely make friends with everything I possibly could, in that situation, including plants, animals, birds ….Would any of you do that?  And Which would you value more, as "companions" … the animals or the plants there?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*For me it would be the animals, I like animals way more than most people, ..anyone else? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

For me, yes, the animals, and also the birds, I like birds more than *some* animals (the scary biting ones) ...anyone else?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, it seems we are all of a mind in this respect. What do you think you would miss most in that situation?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Would any of you miss books as I would ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

I would definitely miss books! But would I miss them, less than, or more than, you would?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*How could we tell ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Are you crying merely at the thought and mention, of missing your books?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*What makes you think I'm crying ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Wasn't that a good way, I thought of,  to determine which of us would most miss our books?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*But can you even read? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, but, Do you mean ;
 can I read anything longer than a 1 or 2 sentence post,
 on a forum page like this one, on a message board?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)

*If you can't even read why should I respond to you? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Do you have clear memories of reading when you were a young child, like I do?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

you read like a young child?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Did your parents teach you to read before you started school?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Do you remember your first day at school ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, I asked my mother why the other children were crying. Did you cry on your first day?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*I did exactly the same thing.. wondered why all the other children were crying, I wasn't, I also remember it was raining ... but that's the only thing I remember of my first day..what about you ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

I don't remember the weather. Do you remember being taught 'I'm a little tea-pot'?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Did you learn to read spontaneously on your own, as some children do,
without parents or teachers having taught you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Are there actually children who can do that?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Did you teach your own children as I did,  to read.. before they started school?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, Rosemarie, and sort of yes, Holly; as I did just use a lot of language, had many books available,  and I did read a lot to them, but didn't "teach" reading readiness or actual reading skills to them.... Did you know that I did teach reading, to many other children and adults, long ago?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*has anyone worked as a volunteer in any capacity overseas? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, volunteer, but no, not overseas....

Same question, did any of you volunteer overseas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

I've lived overseas for many years but don't remember volunteering for anything...so no.


Have you done any work for a charity?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*I have volunteered when I lived overseas..I worked in a British Charity shop  for about 5 years ..also my daughter and I swam  a marathon 32 lengths of an Olympic sized pool non stop, for a mental health charity in this country some years ago. 

Same question..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Do you feel that the NHS now has charity status?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*No.... *

*Are you surprised by the long queues  at the newly opened shops portrayed in the media today*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

No, with social distancing in shops, it's to be expected.


Are you still finding it hard to find anti-bacterial products?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*No.*.. everything seems back to normal here now with reagrd to anit bacterial and anti viral things.. ... 


We went to the recycle/waste centre today waited in the queue for 45 minutes .. before we could tip our garden items, ..*would you wait in a queue that long to get rid of household items that won't go in your bin? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Surely you wouldn't resort to fly-tipping?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*fly tipping is not my MO, which is why I waited in a 45 minute long queue today ... would you fly tip ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Do I seem that sort of person?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Are you the sort of person who pays attention to small details?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Have you noticed that many film directors are sloppy when it comes to detail?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Are you a detail oriented person ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Isn't that the same question, worded only slightly differently, as the one I asked?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Do you often ask questions twice ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Do you often repeat questions people ask, back to them?  

(Example:  What do you think?  Ans: I don't know;what do you think?)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*isn't that the name of the game ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

What's the name of the game?    

And btw, isn't asking someone a question 2 or 3, or 4 times, better than asking them only once?
To be sure they got it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Are you just asking pointless questions to keep the game going?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Is that what you think we're doing? Don't you find this game amusing, as I do?
Isn't the point, here , for the humor of it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

Doesn't a thing need to be amusing before it can be considered humour?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Humour is definitely subjective *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

oops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's not a question, @hollydolly


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Humour is definitely subjective



Isn't it?  And don't we all agree on that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Have you ever told a joke which no-one laughed at?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Have you ever  had an act which you took around the pubs and clubs ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Did you know that many famous people started their careers that way?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Have you known many famous people? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes

Classic Rockr


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Is it right for a mother to run her son's fan club?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Are any of you considering running a fan club?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Would you like to be a member ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Are you recruiting already?   OR, instead, are you attempting to gauge amount of possible interest, before embarking on organizing a new fan club?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Shouldn't you start by telling us whose fans we will be?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

You don't think we can start the club and decide later on?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

That's a new way of doing things....are you going to be the secretary?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Did I sound like I was volunteering?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*are we talking about ceiling fans ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Was the intention for us to be the fans?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*would we be fans or supporters? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Are we agreed that it's the same?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Are supporters holding your stockings up ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

How did people in the past manage without elastic?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Would you rely on bungee elastic to keep you safe ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Wouldn't you dislike being in a situation 
where you'd have to depend on an elastic or a string of some sort?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Did your grandmother rely on elastic to hold up her stockings ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

I never saw my grandmother in her underwear, did you see yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

My grandma wore garters on her stockings which could be seen below her skirt when she sat down..did yours?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Did people use drawstrings before elastic was invented?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

How long ago was that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Do you think I'm old enough to remember?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Have you lost your memory ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Did I sound like I thought that?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Did you sound like you thought what ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

What did she say?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Why weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Aren't there a lot of distracting distractions?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Do you need to train your mind to focus on one thing at a time?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Would I only get one thing accomplished, then?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Are you a one trick pony ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

How many tasks, could you do at one time,
without getting mixed up, or ruining _at least _one of them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Isn't it better to do one thing really well?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Can you multi-task?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 22, 2020)

Aren't all women known for their ability to do several things at once?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Would you prefer to think more like a man, and only do one thing at a time ?  *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

^^^^

How long would it take to tidy up a few rooms, that way?  (while preparing food?  )


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 22, 2020)

...and feeding the cat and spooning food into the baby's mouth?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

...tooo long... especially if you're my o/h..... ....would you like to meet my O/H ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 23, 2020)

your o/h?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

Does he refer to you as his 'other half'?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Would he like to meet _us?  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*would you like to see a picture ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Could we consider a large group portrait? 

(Rosemarie, were you careful to keep the cat food and baby food separate? )


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

How would we go about doing that? (Yes, Kaila..the cat doesn't like apricot custard)


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Yow want us doing that or this?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

I know what that is but what is this?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

How could we know _how_ to do something that we aren't at all sure _what_ it is?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, that's the big question, isn't it?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Is there any question bigger than this one?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Is there any limit to human inquisitiveness?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

If there is , I don't think it will be amongst _us_, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

*Did you know I'm a genius..who hides it very carefully ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Do you know the answers to _all questions?
_


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Wouldn't life be meaningless if we knew everything?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Wouldn't it be nice to know a little more then we do?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Doesn't the internet have all the information we need?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

do you not have encyclopedia's


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Do encyclopedias update themselves?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Remember how much space the hard copies used to take up?
And also how bulky and very heavy they were?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes, but didn't they look impressive sitting on the book shelf?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Do you still have bookshelves ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Is it unusual to have book shelves?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Do you have any fewer than you once had?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

If I keep buying books, will I need more bookshelves?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*would you have space for more shelves?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

What would you suggest I do with the old ones?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

The old books?  Or, the old book shelves?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

There is a charity which re-cycles furniture...should I ask them?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Should you ask them what?  
They might know when or where, but would they know what?

(I am truly curious, though;
Do they cut out usable pieces and make _other_ items out of it?  Or do they just re-sell it, for re-use, as is?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

(They repair things, if necessary, then sell them cheaply to poor people)


When you are out, are you very observant of what's going on around you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Can you see things behind you easily?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

Doesn't everyone carry a periscope with them, or is it just me?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

(I must have one, someplace, but i haven't seen it lately  )

Don't we get such good ideas and suggestions from each other, on this thread??!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*What ideas and suggestions have I given today ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Didn't you remind us that we should watch and look behind ourselves, and stand upside down or backwards, or inside out?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Didn't you remind us that we should watch and look behind ourselves, and stand upside down or backwards, or inside out?


*lol,,, that wasn't me are you mixing me up with someone else ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

And weren't we reminded to carry our periscope with ourselves, at all times?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Are you both really the same person?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Can you see things behind you easily?


DO you not remember having posted this ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Do we all remember everything we ever posted?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Do we remember _any_ of what we posted?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

(pssst....rosemarie, do you have your periscope with you?  )


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Do you have a terrible memory like me ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

How bad is yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Do you think it might be as bad as yours ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

What did you have for breakfast, today?  Do you know?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*I haven't a clue, do you know what I had ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Could we start with some clues?  Was it very large or very small?  Larger than a stove?  Smaller than a toaster?  
WHite and fluffy?  Green and slimey?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Can't remember what I had, what did *you* have ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Do you realize how many hours ago that was, now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Do you have the same thing for breakfast every day?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Do you have the same thing  every day for dinner ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 29, 2020)

Is there anything wrong with eating the same food all the time?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Wouldn't you prefer some more variety?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2020)

*Are you a chameleon?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Are you a leprechaun?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

Are you hoping for a pot of gold?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Would you use the pot to cook in ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

What would you cook in it, if you did?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2020)

*Do you like Irish stew?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Do you think the Irish Like it ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Do we have any options?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)

What are my Options?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

Is it the same as Lancashire Hotpot?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*have you ever eaten hotpot in Lancashire ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2020)

Would it still be hotpot if you cooked it without meat?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*Do you like stewed meat ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

Could we have stewed meat without the meat?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2020)

Is there a good substitute?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

Black beans or Chickpeas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Have you tried cooking with tofu?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Tofu is a staple in this house, and where people are vegans and vegetarians, are any of you vegetarians ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't eat meat but I do eat fish, do I qualify as vegetarian?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

No you qualify as a bad hunter 

I eat meat, do I like vegetarians


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Could you be a pescatarian? *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*Is that similar to an Episcopalian?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Is that similar to an octogenarian?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Can one person be all of them?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Would you want to change to some other way of eating ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

what other ways would you eat?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

With chopsticks instead of knife and fork?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*have you ever eaten using chopsticks ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Isn't it easier with some foods than with others?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

Wouldn't a spoon be easiest  of all?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Have you noticed that jungle tribes often eat with a spoon ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Where do they buy them?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Do you think they make them out of wood ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't they have supermarkets in the jungle?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

( all of these entries.....  )


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't they shop and  order online?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

curbside pick-up?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Tree-top drop ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Surely Amazon will provide for jungle dwellers?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Would you think it might only provide for those living in the Amazon Jungle? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there a competitor that would deliver online pre-orders to other jungles?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

With jungles rapidly being destroyed, wouldn't they soon have no customers?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Probably better that we let the monkeys and birds and other wildlife, continue to shop in the same local places, trees and plants, that they have been, right?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone put ethics before profits?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

is there any profits going on right now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

Now that restrictions are easing, is the economy picking up?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

*do you think that we're heading towards a recession ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

Can it be avoided?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Will some of the reopened businesses need to close again?, as is the case here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

Have you got a new surge of the virus too?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Is there anything to stop it?

(I suppose we should perhaps take this away from the game thread?
Should we keep the game thread lighter? )


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

*Why, is it weighing heavy on your shoulders? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Would standing on my head, get things to fall off my shoulders?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

*Do you think your brains might drop out...?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Do my ears have a wide enough opening?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

Are your brains rattling around loose inside your skull?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

is your skull not tight enough around your brains?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Could we carry brains around in a Bag and take them out just when we need them? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

Would you need a bag or a box?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Aren't we using our brains all the time?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Would some of those be heavy to carry,  and some, not as much?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't our brains shrink as we age?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Would that leave a big Gap in your skull ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

is the gap for more brains to grow?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Is the gap so I could eat more cookies?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Do you like Chocolate cookies more than ginger cookies? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Wouldn't you like to taste ginger cookies with chocolate chips?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Could some kind soul please explain how this game works....I am flummoxed


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Have you tried chocolate-coated ginger cookies?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Could some kind soul please explain how this game works....I am flummoxed


you just take any thing from the previous answer and turn it into a question, Pera... 

Be careful not to be tempted to answer the previous question..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Have you tried chocolate-coated ginger cookies?


* would you eat ginger on it's own ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

I do eat ginger on its own, plus chocolate coated, in biscuits (cookies). Would you say I'm a bit of a ginger nut?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Do you have ginger hair as well ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Would you say you are a nut, in more than this one instance?

(And do you have any extra of those biscuits for me?  )


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

(I've eaten them all)


Did you know that 'ginger nuts' are a type of biscuit (cookie)?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

have you ever made tea with ginger shavings?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

How often do you have tea?

( @peramangkelder   Is this game becoming any clearer, or increasingly more vague?  )
(I find it funny to imagine actually having this type of conversation, wherein, instead of answering a question, the response asks a somewhat related question back....)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

When you say tea, do you mean the drink or the meal?

(it would be very frustrating to ask a genuine question and not actually get an answer)


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Now I'm not sure; which would a person usually mean?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Would the meal include a cup of tea?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Could it be just a biscuit, with the tea, or would more be needed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Would you feel cheated if you were invited to tea and were given just a biscuit?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2020)

Kaila said:


> How often do you have tea?
> 
> ( @peramangkelder   Is this game becoming any clearer, or increasingly more vague?  )
> (I find it funny to imagine actually having this type of conversation, wherein, instead of answering a question, the response asks a somewhat related question back....)


Nope it is about as clear as mud


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Should I feel _cheated, _if I was given _both, _tea and a biscuit?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Would you feel cheated if you were invited to tea and were given just a biscuit?


* has that ever happened to any of you ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

What would you do, if it did happen to *you?  *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*would you come and save me ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Would you like us to?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

would you like us to what for you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Perhaps she needs a cup of tea to revive her?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*How much tea have you drunk already today ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you have a particular way of brewing your tea?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Is there one way that is better than another?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Don't you know the art of tea brewing? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you agree that tea made the traditional way, in a tea-pot is by far the better way?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you use loose tea, rather than premeasured tea bags?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Did you have a collection of tea pots?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Do you think I live in a mansion with lots of space?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)

*Will you need a mortgage for a massive estate?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

*...or would you be rich enough to pay cash for it all ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Do we all have fantasies about living in a mansion?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

do some live in bigger then they need


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

How large a mansion would I need, in order for my kitty to exercise properly, and to house my extensive collection of original paintings by great artists?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Would you be comfortable about being surrounded by servants?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2020)

Would I need a butler too?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

*I don't know, would you ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

And wouldn't my kitty require a staff of her own?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> And wouldn't my kitty require a staff of her own?


* have you jumped the queue here missy ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

We weren't writing and posting simultaneously?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

*is that a question? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

I am honestly not sure, so let's go back to the true and valid underlying question to:
does @Ruthanne  need a butler? 
and does my kitty need a staff of her own?

What _*is *_ needed to live comfortably in a huge mansion estate?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

Wouldn't you need plenty of money?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

To purchase it, or to staff it?  Or to maintain it, or to clean it?  Or to decorate it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*wouldn't you agree it would mean all of the above  ^^^^*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

Aren't you afraid people might invite themselves to stay with you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2020)

*There's plenty of space so who really cares?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

How many bedrooms would it have?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Would every member of the family have their own room?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Would you want a bathroom for every room ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Isn't it much better for everyone to have their own bathroom?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Do you realize YOU have to clean all those rooms and bathrooms when they are gone?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Isn't that what servants are paid to do?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Did we require them to donate some funds 
before they arrived (or before entering) for their long and uninvited visits?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2020)

Would they assume we were so wealthy that we wouldn't need a contribution from them?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Does everyone often naturally assume that nearly everyone _*else is *_wealthier than they are?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

*I don't, do you?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Would you like a palace made from Gold coins ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Wouldn't the glittery gold
 create too much glare for our eyes?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Do you have trouble with your eyes ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2020)

am I not reading the above line correctly?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Do you have problems reading? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2020)

again am i not reading the above statement right?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Wouldn't _anyone_ have trouble with their vision if the glare becomes *too bright?

*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Can you read your kindle in bright sunshine ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Wouldn't the staff have some people who would like to read to others?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you enjoy reading aloud?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

Do you like your reading time loud?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 16, 2020)

Can you read and listen to music at the same time?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Are you a mutli-tasker like me ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

(I did love to read aloud and volunteered for it, often, but no longer can do  )

Were we all much _better at multi-tasking, when younger than we are now?
(_or is that just me?  )


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Is it true that men can't multi-task ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't you think men can be just as capable as women, but like to pretend they are helpless?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

do men work as safe as women?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Is safety a priority where you work/ed ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

is it not a priority in every workplace?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Do we agree that it _should be, though it sometimes is not?_


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Are you suggesting that some employers are careless of safety?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Have you known people to be very careless with theirs and others safety ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Would you be afraid to report someone for taking risks?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Had you ever found that to be effective at making improvements in a work situation,
much or  any moreso,  than doing the task in a safer way yourself?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2020)

As an employee, aren't you obliged to carry out tasks as instructed by your employer?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Isn't there often a lot of variations, in _the manner_ in which, each employee carries out their assigned tasks?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2020)

*Do we have the work Gestapo here ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2020)

Have you ever worked in a place where you were given conflicting instructions from different people?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*yes, and isn't it frustrating?... do you find power hungry annoying?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

is that where you are overly powered hungry?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 19, 2020)

Are we getting personal?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't know, are we?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Looks like it to me anyone else think so ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2020)

*I will consult an etiquette expert and give you her opinion, okay?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

When will you or she be getting back to us with an answer?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

How would I know?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Well, who else should we ask?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't know, who?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

And why, should we tell them that we are asking and want to know?
They'd want a reason, wouldn't they?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

They would?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Have you ever heard ''reason to believe' by Rod Stewart ? *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

Do you know Rod Stewart?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Which Rod Stewart do you mean?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Are you familiar with popular music singers ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Do you need to know them personally in order to enjoy their music?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Do you know any personally ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

If I tell you, will you promise not to tell anyone else?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Do you think I'm the type to keep a secret ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Isn't this the best place to tell a secret 
and to know that no one other than intended friends will ever know?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*Do you think that we might have  hundreds of lurkers? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

How could we get a more exact count?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

exact count, as in what are Rockets in England in the food chain?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Are you referring to Rocket lettuce?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)

what is rocket lettuce?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 21, 2020)

Does it have a different name in America?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

Do we _have_ any of it, in the USA ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

*I don't know if America sells them, did you know that  the UK does , and yours would be called Arugala ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

Do you mean Arugula ?  

Oh well, why didn't you say that in the first place, then?  

(just kidding!  )


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

*ooh didn't I say that  ?*... why do you not call it Rocket ?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

Isn't Rocket already the name of this thing?  

(btw, arugula _is_ very popular and well-known here, by this name....  )


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 21, 2020)

Did you know that iceberg  lettuce is practically devoid of nourishment?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2020)

Are there lots of foods, there too, that were once thought nutritious, that are not?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 22, 2020)

Are there many things you eat because you enjoy them, not because they are nourishing?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

I enjoy eating mostly all nourishing foods, do you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 23, 2020)

Do you sometimes eat food you dislike because you know it's nourishing?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

Yes but to me, most nourishing foods taste good; am I unusual in that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2020)

How many of us exercise because we know it's beneficial, even though we don't enjoy it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Do you exercise every day ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2020)

If we incorporate exercise into our daily routine, does that count?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*do you like to exercise to music... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2020)

Can most forms of dancing be classed as exercise?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*Are/were you an avid dancer like me ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2020)

Did you go dancing on Friday nights?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

did you only dance on friday nights?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2020)

Saturday night we went to the cinema, after shopping all afternoon. Didn't everyone do the same?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2020)

You think so?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*I always went dancing on friday nights, and also Sunday night... did everyone go swimming or cinema on alternate Saturday mornings  like me ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 26, 2020)

Isn't it strange how people did the same things?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

*yes, did we all think we were unique ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2020)

Did we do it just because everyone else did?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

*Didn't you love dancing  ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2020)

Did you try doing some things that you didn't know anyone else who did them?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

*Were any of you a daredevil like me, trying new things all the time ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2020)

Were you very rebellious and did things you were told not to?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Rebellion was my middle name  I wonder if any of you were the same ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 28, 2020)

I ignored rules if I couldn't see a reason for them, is that why I was always in detention?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 30, 2020)

Why has this game stopped?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Would you like to continue it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

Shall I continue alone?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

OK Rosemarie, over to you, what would you like to ask?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

Well, let me see....are people spending more time on the internet because of lockdown?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

I think it's very likely, do you think they are using the internet to learn things, as we are?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

Possibly, did you enjoy learning more about the French Revolution?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Do you mind if I join you, or am I interrupting something?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

*Have you been out all day like me, and missed the  conversation ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

If a _conversation_ involves fewer than 2 people, will that completely avoid all arguments?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

*Does anyone argue with themselves? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

If they did, who would "win" the argument then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't you find it helps to clarify things, if you have a discussion with yourself?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2020)

do you talk to yourself as much as i do?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 1, 2020)

How do other people react when they hear you talking to yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Is talking to yourself a learning curve ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 1, 2020)

Can anyone honestly say they never talk to themselves?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

have you ever said hello to a mannequin


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

How do you tell the difference?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*Do you think of yourself as being  different to others ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

Is it better to follow your own inclinations or be the same as everyone else?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*Overall, I'm generally a non-conformist, would you agree you have similar tendencies or do you prefer to toe the party line ? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

Could you be the same as someone else, even if you tried your hardest to be that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

I find that others tend to copy me, is that a compliment?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2020)

*Does it irritate you when people imitate you in any way ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you think I should feel flattered?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Isn't it potentially a little bit of both?  (irritating, _and_ flattering?)


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you find as I have, that it depends on who is doing the copying, and which parts of yourself they are copying, whether you feel more positive or negative about it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

I like to be different but how can I if people copy me?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you think they could ever succeed????


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

Should I have had a career in the fashion industry?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Would you have enjoyed that? Or hated it, but just done it because others love to imitate you?

Would you have been willing to do something you hated, if it made you financially successful?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

Is being wealthy more important that job satisfaction?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Is job satisfaction better even if it doesn't bring in enough money?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 4, 2020)

Does it depend on how materialist you are?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Do you find we get less materialistic as we age ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 4, 2020)

Is it better not to acquire too many possessions?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

is it not better to get rid of them while you can?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 5, 2020)

Anyone else had a good clear-out during lockdown?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Does anyone find it Cathartic, like me.. to clear out things we no longer use *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 5, 2020)

Have you found bills and documents going back a long way?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)

do you wanna find bills from way back that are unpaid?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Are you as hesitant as I am,  
 (for years )
to discard the proof that the bills were paid?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

Do you think there's a danger that debt collectors might come banging on your door?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Have you never had a previous utility or medical office, or a landlord, or a business, send you a bill they claim was unpaid, for something you already paid?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

Have you been accused of a crime you haven't committed?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Is it a crime to lose a receipt?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 7, 2020)

Are we really expected to keep all those little bits of paper?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Does anyone photograph important receipts and keep an electronic copy , as I do ? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

How many ways do you back up any significant documents that you have on your computer?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 8, 2020)

Is it safe to depend so much on computers?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Does anyone have more than one External  Back-up drive as I do ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 8, 2020)

Is there a store in your town where you can get genuine advice on all computer matters?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Are you lucky enough to have a tech wizard family member to help you with all things computer  ?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

Do you have one who thinks they are, but often unintentionally,
gives incorrect guesses?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 8, 2020)

Is it better to learn from a book?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2020)

Is a book a learning tool?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Do you believe we're losing the art of learning from books ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2020)

Do you find you always fall asleep whenever you start reading?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Do you always read in bed before sleep? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2020)

Would you find it nice to look around and find an old favorite book, 
to read again, that you still have?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2020)

Do you always keep a book you especially enjoyed so that you can read it again?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Do you still have some that you've read and loved, in hard (or paperback) copy, 
in addition to some saved on your electronic readers?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Don't all avid readers keep beloved books to read again and again? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Do you find it difficult to part with them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 10, 2020)

Are you surprised at the amount of space they occupy?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

what space are we talking about by whom?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 11, 2020)

As nature abhors a vacuum, do we have an obligation to fill any gaps?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Do you have more than one vacuum cleaner*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 11, 2020)

Am I very extravagant in having four? (all working)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Would you describe yourself as being extravagant ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

What's the point of earning money if you don't spend it?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

*Do you think money solves most problems ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

Isn't it better to be rich, whatever your problems are?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2020)

Would it be frustrating for someone who is rich, when money does not solve problems?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

*Do you think it would be more upsetting for a rich man to be unable to  use his money to fix his problems than a poor man ? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2020)

Does having a lot of money sometimes create some types of problems, as well,
that others would not have??


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

Why have so many people made a fortune and then lost it?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Have you ever lost money ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

Have you ever been robbed?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2020)

Have you ever _found_ an item amongst your things, 
that you'd _thought_ you'd lost or had stolen, and that you'd sadly imagined you'd never have again?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Do you think that it's better to have high imagination rather than none ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

Would there be any stories if no-one had imagination?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*Is fiction more popular than fact ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

Would you prefer to read about people's personal experiences?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

is it not personal?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*Are personal items those which should never be spoken about ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 17, 2020)

Surely there is a difference between personal and private?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*Do you consider all of your items in your home as private ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 17, 2020)

What about those which belong to someone else?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Do you believe in sharing everything you have ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

Do you not believe what you just said?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*is that a double negative ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

is the double negative a picture of something?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Do you enjoy hanging pictures around your home ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

do you change pictures in your home to suit the seasons?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Do you have a picture perfect view from your windows? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

What is your definition of a picture perfect view?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Would you like me to show you ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

Isn't it a matter of opinion?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Whose,?..yours or Mine ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

Are your opinions the same as mine?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 18, 2020)

Should they be?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2020)

*Could *they be?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Do you have difficulty making up your mind ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 19, 2020)

Do you tend to put things off?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

how long can you put things off?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 19, 2020)

Can things be postponed indefinitely?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Would you postpone a Dentist appointment ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

why postpone a dentist appointment


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2020)

You don't ever postpone appointments?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Have you had appointments postponed due to the pandemic *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, and some still not been able to happen; Have the rest of you been able to "catch up" on any that were postponed?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Yes thankfully some catch ups via zoom , but still 2 outstanding due to postponement , is anyone got a doctor in the family who can explain what's going on ?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2020)

Wouldn't it be helpful if one had both a doctor and a lawyer in the family?....and a car mechanic and an electrician....  and oh yes, especially, a computer expert?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*I have 3 out of the 5 in my husband alone... do you have any of those listed ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

One of my sons is a computer expert, would anyone like to borrow him?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

you are lending your son out?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

Should I ask him first?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

should you not ask his sister first?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Do you have a sister ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

No, I don't have a sister...have I missed much?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*I would happily give away one or 2 of my sisters, anyone want them ?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2020)

Would you accept a few very difficult, unkind people I know, in exchange?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

Do they need therapy?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Do you find that Family are therapeutic ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

can you pick your friends, but not your family


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2020)

Who else needs therapy after coping with family, especially at Christmas?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

there's a therapy for christmas?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Do you still believe Santa comes down the Chimney*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2020)

Do children still write letters to Santa?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Would you teach them to email  or Text Santa ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2020)

Does Santa have an Ipod?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2020)

Does Mrs. Claus have a first name?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Didn't you know that Mrs Claus first name is Carol ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2020)

Is that the same person as Mother Christmas?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Would we prefer to have a Mother Christmas instead of a father  Christmas? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2020)

The question surely is....would Father Christmas be happier if he had a missis?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

who has a mises?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you remember Pongo and Missis Pongo?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

*Who was Pongo and Missus Pongo ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

Did you never read 101 Dalmatians?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*Have you ever owned a spotty dog ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

You mean like the one on The Woodentops?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

(my favourite ).*.. did you have a favourite show when you were a child ? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2020)

Was the tv black-and-white, too, when you were young?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

Did you ever see one of the really early tvs with the very thick screen?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2020)

did you ever see a seagull fly?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*have you ever had a seagull steal food from you ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

have you ever have BBQ'd seagull?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

Do they taste of fish?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Do you think that the seagulls who frequent the busy coastal resorts here would taste more of chips and burgers ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 26, 2020)

is it against the law to kill them like it is here?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Did you know seagulls are protected birds in the uk ?.. but  that we can shoot crows, and wood pigeons.. ? *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2020)

How many species are protected by law, for reasons of human sentiment ,and how many, for reasons of species population endangerment?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Would you find out by using a search engine ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

Have you seen that video which shows a seagull going into a shop and stealing a packet of crisps (chips) off the shelf?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Do you know that many birds are highly intelligent ?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2020)

Have you seen the impressive video, of how the bees go back to the hive, and give the other bees there, instructions on the location of where they'd found the food sources?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

You mean when they do a little dance?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Can you river dance ? *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 26, 2020)

Wouldn't it be difficult to dance on a river?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2020)

Do you live near a river?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Would you like to live near a stream ?*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 27, 2020)

Do you know that I do?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Did you know that I do too ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

did i know what you did when you did it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2020)

Were you watching?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Are you a member of neighbourhood watch ?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2020)

Is *this* a neighborhood?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2020)

Is there a difference between neighbourhood and community?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Is your neighbourhood gated ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 28, 2020)

Wouldn't a gated area be considered more of a community than a neighbourhood?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Did you know I have a home on a Gated community ?  *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

does that mean you need a key all the time to get in your neighbourhood


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 28, 2020)

How is your mail delivered?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

is your mail delivered to the door?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Do you have a letterbox inserted in your front door like me ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

Is it not way down the laneway to the road meets?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Do you have a long lane leading to your house ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

is 1/2 a kilometre long?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 29, 2020)

Am I the only one who still thinks in miles, not kilometres?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

how many miles in a kilometer


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

Can someone more knowledgeable answer that question?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*The answer 0.621 miles... I work in Kilometres and miles... was maths your best subject at school *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

Did you learn about furlongs,acres,etc?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Furlongs, acres, chains etc were a major part of my maths class was it yours ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

Wasn't everyone taught the same thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Did everyone like school?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2020)

Do you feel that your experiences at school helped to form the person you are?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Was school a happy experience for you ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2020)

Are you still friendly with people you knew at school?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*have you moved far away from your old school like me ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes, do you find it difficult to relate to those who have never left their childhood home?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Yes,  do you believe that travel broadens the mind ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes, but do you sympathise with  those who want foreign countries to have all the facilities of an English sea-side resort?


----------



## RubyK (Sep 2, 2020)

Have you ever been to an English seaside resort?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Would you expect that I might... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Are there any English people who have never been to the seaside?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Is it called Seaside in other countries or something else ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 3, 2020)

Don't you just love to be different?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Would you just rather meld into the crowd ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 3, 2020)

Does being different make you stand out?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Do you embrace non conformity ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Don't you think that a lot of todays problems are caused by people being expected to conform to someone else's idea of what is acceptable?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

You should ask that as a Topic question Rosemarie..it's a good one !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Were you ever a Hippy in the 60's or early 70's *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

I was living abroad then, so I wasn't part of all  that. Were you a Mod or a Rocker?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Neither, I was too young....what was your favourite Era ?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2020)

Was the "Beatles Era" the longest of them all?
And how different was the experience of it, for those who lived in different parts of the world,

 such as the U.S. /Canada, from those in England/U.K., and from those who lived in other countries at that time as well, such as in Australia?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Do you remember Tommy Steele?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*...do you know he was /is regarded as Britain's' first teen Idol?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 7, 2020)

Was he Britain's answer to Elvis Presley?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

Is Elvis still alive as they claim?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 7, 2020)

Do you really think it's possible?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Is anything impossible ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

is anything or everything impossible?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Have you ever tried striking a match off a jelly ? (Jello)*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

have you tried this once or twice?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 7, 2020)

What sort of person would even think of such a thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Don't you think it's far more intelligent to think outside of the box *


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

Does a person stand _*on, *_or *next to*, the box, when thinking in that manner?
Is one more helpful than the other, toward the results of the thinking?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Would you be prepared  to take that as a Brown study *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you agree that most people live in their own little bubble?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2020)

Is living in one's own bubble a safety tactic?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Do you plan on swaddling yourself in bubble wrap?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Will you let us pop the bubbles?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*Does anyone find popping the bubbles on bubble wrap , calming ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you remember the bubble blower?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

is that something that blows bubbles?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Perhaps I got the name wrong?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Is your name a difficult one to remember ?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2020)

Do others remember your name, but spell it incorrectly, repeatedly?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

My name is easy to remember and spell, so why do people keep getting it wrong?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Do you think people are lacking in basic education these days ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Do you agree that all standards have dropped, not just education?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

do you think standards are going to improve again?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 10, 2020)

Do you think people want standards to improve?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Would you be upset if things didn't start getting much better than they are now ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 10, 2020)

Do you think we are fortunate to have known times when the world was a better place?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)

Does the world go through these kind of shakeups every 100 years or so?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Do you believe history repeats itself ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 11, 2020)

Don't you think current events are creating more problems for the future?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Can we dare to, and choose to,  hope for improvements, evenso?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

Is there hope when so many people bury their heads in the sand?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Have ostriches gone extinct yet?*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*Have you ever seen an Ostrich up close?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Have you seen any, recently?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, in Africa.....are their feathers still in fashion?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Would you wear real fur or feathers?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

No matter how careful you are, isn't it possible to wear real fur without realising?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Would  those who know you describe you as a careful person?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

Do you mean careful with money?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Are you rich ?   *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

Do you think that money gives you freedom, or is it just something else to worry about?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Do you believe money can buy you happiness? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

Money can't buy happiness but can it give you comfort in your misery?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2020)

Does that depend on which type of misery?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Do you believe that Misery loves company?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2020)

Doesn't Misery prefer understanding and support and encouragement?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

Don't you think being too sympathetic can make things worse?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

what's the worst thing today?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2020)

What's something *good, *today?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

Isn't having nice weather a good thing?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2020)

And isn't being able to see something we like, such as a plant or a bird, or a favorite item, 
a great thing too?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

Shouldn't we do our best to appreciate the simple things in life?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Do you love nature ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

If more people loved nature, would there be a problem with the environment?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Do you watch David Attenborough programmes ?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2020)

Who is that?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 16, 2020)

He's a well-known naturalist. Don't you have someone similar in the States?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*States are places that hold counties in the United States of America *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

How did the different states get their names?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Do you know the names of every State by memory ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Can you name all the counties in England?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)

do many people worry about stuff like that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Isn't it good mental exercise?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Do you enjoy mental arithmetic ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

How did people like me  manage before calculators?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2020)

Did they use their fingers and toes?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Do you remember using an abacus in Infant school?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Do you remember your first day at school ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes, doesn't everyone?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Do you have an especially good memory ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

I remember some things very vividly, others not so well. Is it the same with you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)

is what the same to me or you?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Memories are sometimes hard to recall  does anyone keep a diary like me to be able to conjure up forgotten events ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

If everyone kept a journal, would historians  be grateful or would they prefer to do their own research?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*If you were a historian would you be grateful for some information straight from the horses mouth ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

How could you be sure that the writer was being truthful?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Would you say truth is the be all and end all *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Are there times when the truth is better left unsaid?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2020)

Is there any point keeping a journal if what you write isn't honest?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*I have so many journals that they've had to be boxed up and put in the attic, do you write a journal every day ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Are you worried about who might read them after you die?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Would you hope your journals would be a history of your life for family members *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Or would you hope that they read them and think, "Wow, Granny was some rock-n-roller during her heyday"?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Was your granny a hip chick ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Do you find it difficult to imagine your grandparents as young people?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

One of my grannies was a very hip flapper, the other set of GPs got married at 16, how about yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Did your granny have 16 kids like mine... ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Did your Italian Granny, who married at 16 and faithfully went to confession on Saturdays and mass on Sundays, apparently practice forbidden birth control because she only ended up with 4 kids?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Can you speak Italian ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

As much of English is based on Latin, do you think we could all say 'yes'?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Are you a yes person ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Don't you just hate sycophants?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

LOL @Rosemarie!

Are you tired of people who argue every point (as I do)?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Could you live with a pedant ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't you think such rigidity reflects an insecure personality?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Do you think you've given food for thought ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 27, 2020)

Do you prefer to discuss trivia?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Is trivia a board game ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 27, 2020)

Does it go on for hours like Monopoly?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Do you get tired of games that go on for hours...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

Do you sometimes want to "accidentally" tip over the board to put everyone out of their misery?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Why play games if you don't enjoy them?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't you find yourself more willing to play (possibly endless) games like Monopoly when there's a pre-set time limit?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Wouldn't it be better to choose a game which has a definite ending?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Isn't it better to figure out happy ways to play the games your grandchildren request than to refuse them or suffer through?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*what happens if you don't have grandchildren ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

If you don't have grandchildren do you find occasionally yourself oddly yearning for a game of Connect Four or Chutes and Ladders?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Do you remember your own grandparents playing those games with you?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Did you also have a dear, dear uncle who played board games with you when you were a child?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*I didn't have an uncle who played, could I have borrowed yours ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *I didn't have an uncle who played, could I have borrowed yours ?*


Does this mean that if I'd shared my Uncle Billy, we could have been friends much earlier in life?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes...!! 

*Did everyone have an uncle Billy? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

*No !*

*Did you ever have dinner at your Grandparents house ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)

was i ever invited over to your grandparents for dinner


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Were your parents of different ethnic backgrounds so food from one side's gatherings was very different from food at the other?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Did your two sets of family relatives have different standards, so that behaviour in one house was not approved in the other?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Did you also find that the sides of the family with the most kids had greater tolerance than the side with fewer children?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Did you, do you have lots of cousins and aunts and uncles like I have  and did ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Is that what is meant by  'an extended family'?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Did those beloved raucous visits with extended family become your gold standard for gatherings you've hosted throughout your adulthood?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Are you getting nostalgic for your childhood?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Were some aspects of your childhood very positive and endearing?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Do you want me to lie ? *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Were you taught to lie to protect guilty adults?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Do you wish you had had someone to confide in?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 30, 2020)

to confide or to hide with?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

Did you ever run away from home?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

No

 Do you "go steady" when a teenager


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

No, not really


Did you get engaged and then changed your mind?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*I did....did you ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes I did

Did you have more that one mate


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

question with a question folks....


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Did you break more than four engagements?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Do you want a winner cup ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Is it filled with an alcoholic beverage?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Do you drink a lot of Alcohol ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Would three drinks a week count as a lot?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

Does eating liqueur chocolates count?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Doesn't the liqueur cancel out the chocolate and the chocolate cancel out the liqueur?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

What would be left, then?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Aren't some mysteries better left unsolved?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Is that part of the definition of a mystery?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Do you like to solve Mysteries ?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Do you enjoy the twists and turns, and the misleading hints and changes of directions, 
even though it is often very obvious that a clue is misleading (particularly if it's a clue given very early on, that would solve the mystery in shorter than the length allowed) ????


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Do you sometimes feel like Goldie Hawn on Laugh In, where you forgot the question?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Do you know that the UK never got that show ? *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Are there many US shows that you wish had also been shown in the UK?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Do you know that the UK never got that show ? *


Not true, hollydolly....I remember it very well.


Do you get many British shows in the US?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

Must have been when I was very small then, because I don't remember it at all being aired here... although I've seen snippets of it over the years


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Must have been when I was very small then, because I don't remember it at all being aired here... although I've seen snippets of it over the years


I am a few years older than you, but not that much. My husband and I used to watch it every week, so I wonder why you missed it?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

Well what year was it on ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

I just checked, it was on for 18 months from jan 1968.... I was 12...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I just checked, it was on for 18 months from jan 1968.... I was 12...


I was only a bit older but my parents watched it.  The political humor mostly sailed over my head but there was enough slapsticky, scandalous (to me) ****** innuendo, and broad humor to keep me entertained.     

Getting back to the questions and answers, @Rosemarie asked:
Do you get many British shows in the US? 

Does anyone else watch British and Aussie series via Netflix and Prime?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Are they mysteries?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Do you prefer mystery shows?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Wasn't that the topic we were on?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Weren't we talking about watching non-specific genres of British & Aussie series in the US?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Which topic would we prefer, or would we rather we move on to a different topic now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Are we getting a bit stuck for new ideas?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Is it possible to run out of ideas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

If we stop thinking,  does it mean we are dead?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Haven't you known a number of people who stopped thinking decades ago?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 1, 2020)

Don't some people act before thinking?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

If everyone thought before acting, would it make life better?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

If Robin Williams had stopped to think while on a comedic riff would he have been as amusing?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 2, 2020)

Did anyone actually find him funny?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

If millions didn't find him funny, do you think his tv appearances, movies, records and live shows would have made him a very wealthy man?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Didn't you realise I was being provocative?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

Do you find nuances that are easily detected during spoken communications are often missed completely in emails, texts and forums?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Is that why there are so many misunderstandings on the internet?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2020)

*What exactly do you mean by that?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2020)

The meaning wasn't fairly clear?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

Wasn't Pink Biz joking with her reply?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2020)

How can we be completely certain, in a forum post?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

Isn't certainty overrated?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2020)

Are you _sure_ it is?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

As you get older don't you find a lot less of life is black or white than you believed when you were young?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Why do young people think they are right about everything?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2020)

Why do as many adults think that as well?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

do we not all know everything about nothing?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

Why do some people expect you to be an expert just because you know a little about something?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2020)

Why do most humans imagine ourselves to be experts when we know just a little bit about something?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

Why do some people try to impress others with their knowledge?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2020)

Do people gain more knowledge from life experience than from their educations,
Or, are many people apt to assume they have a lot of knowledge from experience, when they have some but could use some education to go with it?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Would you agree with me that the last question was worth pondering ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

Why are people always trying to prove they are better than everyone else?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

does everybody really do that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Do you think perhaps I bring out the worst in people?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2020)

Why would anyone pass judgement on you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Is that what you think I said?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Aren't we hard wired to pass judgment on everyone in order to evaluate their threat level?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Aren't we like other animals in wanting to establish a hierarchy?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Have you noticed that even very young humans establish hierarchies?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Do you think that sets the pattern for the rest of their lives?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2020)

Aren't these questions very intriguing, about human nature and our observations?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Isn't it good to have the opportunity to discuss these things?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Would you feel lost now without the internet ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

How much more oppressive would the pandemic be if our technology were circa 1960?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

Can you remember epidemics of the past, when similar shutdowns were necessary?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

Can you bring to mind past epidemics with similar shutdowns that you've personally experienced?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

How old do you think I am?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

Is anyone old enough to remember the diphtheria outbreaks?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

does age have anything to do with it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 8, 2020)

Has there been a recent one I have missed?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

When you asked the question in post #2242 were you not thinking of an epidemic shutdown that you lived through?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Were some of you effected by the Polio epidemics?   (when I was a child)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Did you get a polio vaccination at school ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Do you know that there were many forms of non-paralytic polio,
and that people unknowingly had, before getting the polio vaccination at school?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

Did you get a polio vaccine shot and then sometime later get the Salk sugar cube vaccine?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*How many vaccines did you get as a child ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 8, 2020)

Did you ever have the yellow fever jab?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Did you ever go to a country for which the yellow fever vaccine was either recommended or required?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Is any of that vaccine available for the people who live in those countries, as well?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Wouldn't that be something the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation promotes and underwrites?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Do you feel that the Gates foundation is out for the good of humanity ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Given that its main thrust seems to be related to severe health problems in the developing world, do you think it is not?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Do you trust people without question because they're famous ? *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Are you like me and typically distrust famous people until they prove themselves otherwise?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Wouldn't we likely be shocked in some way, if we ever knew any of them in person?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

Do they show one face in public and another in private?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Is this an attribute of people who are not famous, also ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Do we all put on an act when we are not at home?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Would you have wanted to become an actor ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

If so, would you have wanted to become an actor for the trappings of celebrity or for the art?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

If you didn't want to, 
then did you wish to be famous for some other reason, such as a different type of accomplishment or talent or work?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Or do you prefer the less publicly examined life of just plain Joe or Jane?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

Is there any middle ground between the two options?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

What do you see as the middle ground?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

I don't know but isn't there often some sort of middleground option, if taken the time to consider and look for them, 
 when there are two seemingly disparate options posed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

If you do something memorable, isn't it often the case that the media thrust you into the spotlight whether you wish it or not?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Don't you think momentary media attention for a particular act is quite different from long-term fame?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Would you prefer to be a youtube '' star'' over a film star ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Why do so many people crave fame?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Do they think it will make them wealthy ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 11, 2020)

Some stars find that fame acts as an aphrodisiac, would you agree?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

An aphrodisiac for themselves or the other party?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Did you know that's it's the other party usually who find celebrities  exciting ? *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

Don't most famous people quickly become suspicious of people who fawn over them, narrow their circles, and revert to old friends, a la Oprah and Gayle?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Would you be surprised to learn  that many famous people thrive on sycophancy *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

They enjoy being adored and fawned over by strangers, who don't actually know them?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

Do you think that's because some of them believe deep down that they are unworthy of love or attention?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 11, 2020)

Could it be the other way round, that they feel they don't get the attention they deserve?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*Do you think everyone deserves attention ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

Do some people demand attention even though it's a poor substitute for the love and approval they crave?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

Don't you find it exhausting when someone constantly draws attention to themselves?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

And do you find they don't stop demanding more, even if you or someone else, gives them some?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

Is the best solution to start ignoring them?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

Does that not encourage them to behave even more outrageously in their quest for attention?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

How shall we decide when to ignore and when to give some attention?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*Have you ever been ignored ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Isn't it more important and hurtful if it's someone you know and care about, that is doing the ignoring, rather than strangers?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

Doesn't a bear @hit in the woods?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

Isn't constant attention-seeking a sign of immaturity?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Is immaturity also found in nature ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Isn't that an immaturity of a very different nature?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Aren't baby animals the most adorable creatures?  And is anybody else ready to shift this thread a bit?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Which types of baby animals are more adorable than others, and I wonder why?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Isn't it because, as with infant humans, their eyes are disproportionately large?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Wouldn't that, like humans, be one of the multiple reasons?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Who can turn away from (most) cuddly baby mammals?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

Why do we prefer animals which are furry?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Aren't most mammals furry or hairy?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

Is it because we get the urge to cuddle them?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Is what because we get the urge to cuddle them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

Why do some people prefer reptiles as pets?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Would you ever have a reptile as a pet ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 14, 2020)

Would a reptile be happy becoming someone's pet?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Are reptiles capable of emotions like happiness or are they guided strictly by instinct?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

Isn't it rather arrogant  to think only humans feel emotion, when it's obvious that many other animals do?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2020)

Would having fur or not, indicate whether an animal feels emotions?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Aren't reptiles considered to be far lower on the evolutionary scale than mammals, most of which exhibit a lot of social (perhaps emotional) behavior?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Have you ever had a reptile as a pet ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes, they weren't pets I sought out.  Back in the early 90s a friend had AIDS.  He had a little water lizard that he could no longer keep because of the salmonella danger and he asked if my family would take it, so we did.  My sons also had little red-eared water turtles.  Eventually gave the last one away.  Since the turtles and the lizard had zero interaction with the family they were worthless as pets, but if we turned them out into the wild they'd have surely died.  We were responsible for their lives which is why we cared for them. 

Would you ever had a pet snake?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Why would anyone want a snake locked up in a tank ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

Could you really bring yourself to feed another creature to a snake?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

If you encountered a snake while out walking, how would you deal with it?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*would you ignore it and walk the other way as I do with the occasional grass  snakes we have here ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)

are grass snakes there not as harmful as they are here?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

How are grass snakes harmful?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*Didn't you know grass snakes are not harmful ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Isn't Mike4Lorie suggesting that some are?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

Doesn't it sound as though American grass snakes are different from English ones?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Or perhaps Canadian ones?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

Does anyone have any pictures so we can compare them?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*Do you post many pictures on the forum?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Do you enjoy taking or posting pictures?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*Do you enjoy looking at pictures ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Have you ever taken a photo of a snake?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

Have you read the funny story I posted about a snake?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*Do you find snakes amusing ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2020)

Or do you find snakes rattle your nerves at least a little?  (Pun intended)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2020)

Are grass snakes the same as the harmless garter snakes, that we have in northern USA, near Canada?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Are they green like ours are?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)

*Were you aware that it isn't easy being green?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*Do you recycle as much as possible ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

Does  your area have a problem with fly-tipping?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Would you ensure fly tippers had more severe punishments ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

Wouldn't it be better if councils provided a better collection service?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

*Is fly tipping a big problem where you live? * (I had to look up fly tipping because I'd never heard the term before.  For the equally uninformed, apparently fly-tippers are people who dump trash in unauthorized places, like the sides of the road or vacant lots.)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Wouldn't those little, skinny green harmless snakes be happier, if there was less fly tipping,
even though they might eat flies?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Did you think we were talking about dumping bags of dead  flies  *? 

( as an aside and a genuine question, what do you call fly-tipping in the USA) ?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Did you think we were talking about dumping bags of dead  flies  *?
> 
> ( as an aside and a genuine question, what do you call fly-tipping in the USA) ?


We call it Illegal dumping.  Honestly, I had absolutely no idea what it meant.  Couldn't have hazarded a guess.  Wouldn't have even thought it involved garbage or something dead.  

Can you usually figure out "King's English" (or American) terms, but are sometimes totally mystified by them?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

(answer)I think unless it's something very obscure..slang from the deep south or something, I'm pretty au fait with American English , much of American terms are different to English, but taken from and the same as .. Scottish /Irish, which is what I am,  born and raised.. 


Question..to last question... *''Do you find it  hard to learn languages other than your own ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

Is it easier to learn another language by ear, rather than from a book?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Would you prefer to learn by action than by theory ? *


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Do you think you are too old to learn something new?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Did you know that learning new things keeps our brain cells healthy?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)

do you not try and learn at least one thing every day?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Is that a double negative  question? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Is there a limit to the amount of information one mind can absorb?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Does it distress you to search your brain for a word that you know is part of your vocabulary, but you cannot find it in your memory banks at that moment?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Do you wish for a map ,
with directions to the location of your memory banks?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Do you need a map when navigating roads in a foreign area *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Are you within driving distance of an actually 'foreign,' truly different Country?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Do you consider 3-1/2 hour to be within driving distance?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Wouldn't it be within driving distance, unless there is an Ocean or something huge, in the pathway?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

How can anywhere be within driving distance if you have to cross an ocean?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Would you want to drive from England to Canada, if there was a long bridge?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Would it go  from Scotland to Iceland, Greenland and then Canada?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Does that seem the most direct route?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Did you know that it's a true fact that many people believe there's a bridge which connects New Zealand And Australia ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Would it be possible to construct underwater tunnels across all the oceans?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Would you ever dream of driving under the pacific  for a thousand miles ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

How do you suppose rest areas would be handled on such a journey?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 19, 2020)

Most earthquakes are centred on the sea-bed, would you worry about being caught up in one?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

And refueling, along the way, would be challenging as well, right?

Would you let others try it out, first, before you decided to take such a venture?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Wouldn't the scenery be fascinating though?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*would you love to be a deep sea diver in the South Pacific ... or the Australian barrier reef ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Would the tunnel under the Ocean, be windows all on the sides, for us to see the wonderful creatures, etc?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

What a wonderful vision we have created, do you think it's a viable possibility?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

is everything not a possibility?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Have you ever tried striking a match off a jelly ( Jello)..?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Is it possible to light a match by striking it on Jell-O?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

Wouldn't you be flicking bits of jello everywhere?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

How could one light a match off a food that's 99.9% water?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*did you not read my post saying it would be impossible to light a match off a jelly ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Did you try lighting one off the small *box*, that the Jello powder comes in?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *did you not read my post saying it would be impossible to light a match off a jelly ?*


People being what they are, they would need to prove it for themselves.

If you did manage to strike a match, would the heat melt the jello?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

Holly, how did you come up with the concept of striking a match via Jello?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Was it a riddle in a Christmas cracker?


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

Have you noticed that certain people come up with weird ideas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Do you have to be weird to have weird ideas?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Do we ever over-analyze a topic, due to the nature of this game thread?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Are you saying we take things a bit too seriously?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Perhaps, or do we simply pick things apart into the tiniest bit detailed segments possibly possible?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*qui nous ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Do _*you *_think so?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Do you think we would all make good investigators?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

Do you suppose good investigators are sidetracked by philosophical questions as easily as we are?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

*Do you think we're stupid ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't you think navel-gazers might be a more apt description?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

*Do you think star gazing is a worthwhile hobby ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Which type of stars would you prefer to gaze at?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Certainly not film stars! 

Aren't we just pondering the mysteries of life?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

Isn't it that answering questions with questions eventually leads us to philosophical questions?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

When you leave this forum, do you ponder on the things people have posted?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

When you leave this forum do you ponder on things people have posted, or is your attention diverted by the very first shiny object that catches your eye?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Holly, how did you come up with the concept of striking a match via Jello?


just as an aside.. this was a common retort given by my mother to anyone  who stated that ''nothing was impossible''


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> When you leave this forum do you ponder on things people have posted, or is your attention diverted by the very first shiny object that catches your eye?


 *Would you say you're like a  magpie when it comes to  shiny objects *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

Do magpies suffer from ADD or are they...oh wait a second,  is that a squirrel???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Were you , or _do you, _look(ing) out your window, while posting?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

are you looking at me through my window while I am posting?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Do you dislike being watched?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Could you be a stage performer ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Could you remember all the lines necessary to be a stage performer?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

* Have you ever worked in  the entertainment industry ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Does singing and dancing to amuse my children count?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Do you still sing and dance to children who are now  grown up ? *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Indeed I do.  
Do you secretly relish occasionally embarrassing your grown children by engaging in slightly outlandish behavior?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 23, 2020)

Are you trying to prove to everyone that your body might be old but your mind certainly isn't?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

Isn't it a fun feeling, 
to act out those inner parts of ourselves, that were more youthful, playful and active when much younger than now?
Or is it simply humor in general that feels so much fun?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

Have you never lost the desire to express yourmore outrageous tendencies?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 24, 2020)

Do you ever do silly things when you know no-one is watching?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*would everyone agree with me that they do?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

would everyone agree with me that they do what?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 24, 2020)

Are you being silly now?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Isn't there a difference between being silly and doing the unexpected?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Is it that doing the unexpected, might _or might not, _ be humorous, 
but that being silly nearly always includes an element of surprise?


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

Do you like to say silly things to your grandchildren?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Would some of us have enjoyed having a grandchild but don't?


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

Will pets suffice?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you pity  people who use animals as child substitutes?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Would you like to lavish love on a pet if you couldn't have children ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Don't most of us do that anyway...even when we DO have children? (I know I did)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Don't we have endless supplies of love to lavish on humans and other creatures?


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 25, 2020)

Isn't it sad when people have limited their ability to love?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you think that limiting one's ability to love is a protective action meant to limit one's vulnerability?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2020)

But can one find joy in other ways?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Haven't you met people whose greatest joys have come from careers, hobbies, traveling, sports, gardening, activism and more?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*Did you feel you got great satisfaction..or even happiness, from your career?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you think those who manage to achieve their ambitions feel fulfilled?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

do you feel fulfilled when you are ambitious?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

Can you remember some moments in life that felt very fulfilling?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Would you say you have a good memory ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

What did you say?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Can you not read ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Oops.  Did I forget to read it?
Have you noticed that memories tend to change and soften over time?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

Do some of your memories become cloudy and vague, while others remain vivid and sharp?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Can you remember  how old you were from your first memory ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

Do you prefer to think about more recent ones that you are more certain about?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Perhaps you prefer older memories in which your role has gradually transitioned as per the saying that we're all the heroes of our own stories?


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

Are you anyone's hero?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Isn't that for others to decide?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Would you prefer other to decide your future ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Surely it's better for us to take control of our lives, rather than letting others decide for us?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Haven't women spent the last 150 years asserting that exact sentiment?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Would you have been a suffragette back in the day ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Wouldn't you like to think that we all would have been?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Not that this is a humorous topic, as above,
but I remember enjoying the very humorous take on historical womens rights demands, in the original  Mary Poppins movie; did anyone else find that father and mother laughably fun to watch?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Not that this is a humorous topic, as above,
> but I remember enjoying the very humorous take on historical womens rights demands, in the original  Mary Poppins movie; did anyone else find that father and mother laughably fun to watch?


(_Mary Poppins_ was an exercise in caricatures, the mother's dilettante suffragette scenes included. My grandmother, whose mother marched many times for women's voting rights, harrumphed her way through those sections of the movie.)

In honor of Grandma's umbrage at the Mrs. Banks role, I will pose this question: 

Do you find it hard to laugh at mocking trivialization of things you take seriously, even when they're meant to only poke gentle fun?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*I often do; do you???*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, and when you show that you are upset, are you then the subject of mockery?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Don't you find that it depends on the sensibilities - or lack thereof - of those around you?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

I do find that sometimes I am insulted by humor of things that are misrepresented and hurtful to others,
 yet I do often find release in laughing at something I normally find serious, when it is clearly extreme inaccuracy meant for the exaggerated humor, rather than for critique or cruelty.

There are definitely some subjects that shouldnt be joked about, though,  imo.

Are there some subjects you wouldn't want to see _any form_ of joking/humor applied to them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Do you think mocking a disability is totally unacceptable?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Would you be appalled to witness a bullying situation towards anyone ... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

What would you do if you did witness such a situation?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2020)

Isn't disability mocking one of the lowest forms of bullying you can imagine?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Does anyone here have a disability? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't you find that the internet is a great leveller?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

Do you find the Great Leveller on the Internet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

On second thoughts, perhaps I'm wrong about all being equal on the internet?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Would you be surprised to learn that others agree with you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2020)

Or do you expect that most will agree with you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Do you think being a maverick is a good thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Would you describe yourself as a Non-conformist ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Can't we be a conformist in some areas, and very non-conformist in others?

Is that how any others of you, would describe yourself?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Would you agree that people tend to 'go with the flow' because they are afraid of being different?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Would most people prefer to "blend in" or get "lost in a crowd" and not "stand out" as being different....
Or do most people feel lost and alone, insignificant, and completely unnoticed and unimportant, in such a situation as that?


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 29, 2020)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Trick or treat?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

You want a treat, or to smell my feet?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

WHat are the _other options?_


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you have a particular candy that you give out most Halloweens?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Which type _would_ you give out, _if_ you did give some out, and _if_ you had someone to give it out _TO ?_


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2020)

I've always leaned toward Snickers, Reeces and M & Ms, how about you?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

If I came by your place to get some of those Reese's, would I need to be in a costume?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2020)

Wouldn't you think a costume would be appropriate in exchange for some Reeces?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you prefer funny costumes, or scary ones?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Isn't Hallowe'en all about scary things?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Did you ever trick or treat as a child ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you know that many people create very original costumes for Halloween, 
that are not scary at all, and instead, are extremely artistic or crafty, and friendly or funny?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't you think it's much more fun to have a Hallowe'en party than knocking on people's doors, and being a nuisance?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Do you encourage your grandchildren to trick or treat ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

I disapprove of this and never allowed my children to participate. Does that make me a killjoy, or someone who realises that many people only take part because it has become a tradition (albeit an imported one)?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Did you not delight in Halloween as a child and want to pass that joy along to your children and your neighborhood children?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

I organised our own little family party with Hallowe'en games. Don't you think that is nicer than going round knocking on people's doors?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Actually no.  
Do you think neighbors are resentful or annoyed by trick-or-treaters or do you think they delight in seeing kids costumed up and having a good time?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Tonight we had no trick or treaters , they'd been told to stay away from homes because of the risk of the covid-virus , has that happened where you are ? *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Families and children and communities nearby, switched to parties, many years ago here, and both ways were equally fun;
Haven't they switched over, in other places too, as safer (and still fun) even before the pandemic?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

We have also been asked to not welcome trick or treaters.  On a typical Halloween we see roughly 100 of them.  Does a canceled Halloween make you sad despite knowing it's the safest thing todothis year?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

What would you have dressed up as, for fun, if we'd had our own party, this time?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't your think a fortune teller circa Halloween 2019 would be a good costume?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

^^^^^ 

Would you try to costume yourself from items you already own, and might find in your own closet,
Or would you enjoy shopping for accessories to match your selected character and theme?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Isn't it more fun to pull together costumes from what you already have on hand?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Would you like to look through my closet, for items to utilize,  while I look through yours?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Sure.  Do you live anywhere near Los Angeles?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Is the East Coast, USA, near enough to the West coast?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Maybe just pull things together from our own closets.

When you were dating did you shy away from guys who were interesting but geographically undesirable?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

Did you shy away from most dating, unless someone seemed particularly compatible?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Did you date a lot before you married ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*Which of my multiple marriages are you referencing? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Do you think marriage should be made as difficult as divorce?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*would you agree that to enter marriage should be made even more difficult than divorce ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't you think that making "legal" marriages more difficult would simply cause people to just live together and have children with no formalities, or carry out marrige-ish ceremonies in front of friends and family, dispensing with the contractual legalities?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Does that raise the question of why  do so many couples get together, have children but don't stay together?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

Does what raise the question?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*Are some  questions hard to answer ?*


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

What questions are you referring to?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't you often find it difficult to turn an answer into a question?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*Would it make a good  fast talking quiz game on TV....answer a question with a question ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Aren't some of those shows a form of torture already?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*For the viewer or the contestants ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

For both, don't you think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Is that why we enjoy watching them?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

For the torturous experience or because one can fine absolutely nothing more entertaining to do, including scrubbing a toilet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Haven't you trained your family to clean up their own mess?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it that difficult to discern a joke illustrating the banality of game shows?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

Do your family leave the toilet in need of a scrub so that you have something to do while they are busy watching game shows?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2020)

Do you sometimes find that the best way to answer a question is to change the subject?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

*What subject would you like us to discuss... ?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

Would it ever be possible to have discussed all possible subjects?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2020)

Although not a fan of game shows, I am familiar with them.  So in that spirit, I'll take Change of Subject for $100.

Do you follow any sports teams and if so have you ever been a rabid fan?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> So in that spirit, I'll take Change of Subject for $100.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

Do you follow a sport, because you played it once upon a time?
 Or because you enjoy watching it despite not having ever done it?

 Or because you were simply desperate for adding a new distraction/recreation/interest, as you lost some previous ones as you got older?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*...are you admitting to getting older ?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

You didn't notice that I was?  
Is it that difficult to tell I am not very young any more?  
Do my good looks hide it that well?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*Have you always been told you're beautiful ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

If I say my parents were told they had a beautiful daughter, does that answer the question?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Would you say your parents were beautiful or handsome ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

My father looked like William Holden.....do you consider him handsome?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Would you say that the Hollywood stars of the 50's and 60's were the most attractive?  *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2020)

When is it too late to answer a question that was posed, many posts or days ago, now?


----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)

Did you miss giving your opinion about someone's post?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Would you say opinions are important in conversations*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

Aren't most conversations loaded with opinions?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*would you say you're very  opinionated ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

Is that difficult to discern by my posts?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Is it better sometimes to use tact rather than express your opinion?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2020)

Would someone help me come up with a tactful reply?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*is anyone going to help ? *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2020)

Do you often wish that someone _else_ would do something, instead of waiting for _you_ to do it?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Would you believe that's the story of my life ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Isn't that the lot of most wives and mothers?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2020)

*Are we all wives and mothers here ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

Aren't the self-sacrificing stereotypes of wives and mothers a little hard to swallow sometimes?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Don't you find that todays men still have the old-fashioned attitude towards women...i.e.....they are put on this earth to serve men's needs?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

Isn't that attitude becoming rarer among younger men, and aren't older (and younger) women less likely to put up with it?


----------



## RubyK (Nov 9, 2020)

Haven't many men, like my son, been raised by a single Moms and know better than to even think that women are here to serve men?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

Or raised by couples who fully embraced @RubyK's attitude?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Does it all depend on how men are raised?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

While many people evolve during their lifetimes, wouldn't it be a whole lot better if everyone were brought up with a presumption of equality?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2020)

Have you noticed that many countless words (including but not limited to the word "equality")
are used for vastly different meanings by different people?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't you sometimes  wonder whether people had such strong opinions before the internet came along? At the end of the day when a family gathered around the fire, did they all argue about politics etc, or did they discuss the events of the day?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2020)

Aren't these fascinating questions?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't you think it depended on the family?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Were people in the past just as deceived by propaganda as we are?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Or were they even possibly moreso?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 11, 2020)

Why do journalists love to discredit people?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2020)

Why do some people love to discredit journalists?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Did anyone hear about,
those penguins off the coast of South Africa, being saved by placing decoy replica's of other penguins, in safer, protected areas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 11, 2020)

Did anyone get the credit for thinking of that?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...oncrete-penguins-help-save-the-real-thing-aoe

Have you ever wished to have been a biologist ?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Unfortunately, it isn't working.  At least not yet.
"So far the fake penguins haven’t persuaded any wild birds to set up home in the new pseudo island, but Hagen will soon release young penguins from a Cape Town rehabilitation centre into De Hoop in the hope that this will lead them to breed there some years down the line, as penguins tend to breed at the places where they were raised."

Do you find the sciences a lot more interesting than when you were in school?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*would you prefer to have studied science  or geography nowadays when you can either travel, or travel vicariously through the medium of technology ?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Did you know that the method being tried for those penguins, 
had been successful when previously tried, with North Atlantic puffins,
and that the puffin project's success , had been the impetus for trying it with the penguins, in another part of the world?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

I sincerely hope this works.  I'm so fond of penguins that whenever I part from my grandson I say to him, "I love you my darling Sweetie-Pie" and he says to me, "I love you my grandma penguin.")  His little sister has picked it up, too!  

Do your children or grandchildren have cute names that they sometimes use for you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 12, 2020)

Am I the only one who wonders how Starsong got the nickname 'grandma penguin'?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

Do you think Star Song walks like a penguin ?...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

I got it because I love penguins.  

Although I don't happen to, would you find me more endearing if I did indeed walk like a penguin? 
If not:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

^^^^^


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Has anyone here actually seen a real penguin?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

Have you ever been to a place like Sea World where they have large penguin exhibits?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Can anyone here, not start laughing again, if you look at that video again, on previous page,
of the waddling penguin?

And during these trying times, Isn't it a relief, to find something like that, to laugh about, too?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Can anyone here, not start laughing again, if you look at that video again, on previous page,
> of the waddling penguin?
> 
> And during these trying times, Isn't it a relief, to find something like that, to laugh about, too?


I first saw that gif about 15 years ago.  It never fails to bring a smile.  This was the first time I used it in the context of penguins though.  I usually use it when someone is truly deserving of being batted through the ice.  

Do you have some favorite clips or videos that always bring you a little joy?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Do you use emoticons and gifs regularly ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Nope.   
 


Do you read people's signatures?


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

How do people come up with all the interesting and clever signature quotes?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*do you realise you can just google for signatures and quotes to add to your profile?*

*Does anyone have signatures blocked as I do ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

No.  However, since you've obviously missed my most recent bit of wisdom, here it is:
"If the Supreme Court has never decided whether you have the same rights as others, you have privilege."
For those who missed it because your signatures are turned off: You're welcome.  

Don't you find some of the signatures pithy and worth reading (fully expecting a positive response on this one, @hollydolly)?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

Don't you find signatures an annoyance?  ...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Don't you barely notice most signatures unless they're large, flashing, spinning or moving?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

Don't you just hate being preached at?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

Are you feeling preached at?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

When someone gives you the benefit of their knowledge, don't you wonder why they think you need it?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

Do you more often wonder why they feel compelled to express it - often repeatedly?  (Not saying I'm not guilty of the very same thing!)


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

I enjoy it when someone shares a bit of wisdom or fun, am I alone?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

When is the sharing too pushy, and when is it "just right?"


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Why do some people feel the need to prove that they are better than everyone else?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't you think that's a sign of insecurity?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Does anyone here suffer from Insecurity ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Does anyone here not suffer from insecurity?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)

Is the world not becoming uninsecured?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Does anyone have any idea what Uninsecured means ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

LOL - I was trying to figure it out, too.  

Maybe the question is whether the world is becoming less secure. If so:
Hasn't the world always been an insecure place?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Were people better off when they only had their immediate environment to concern them?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2020)

When was there a time when people only concerned themselves with local issues?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Wouldn't it depend on what dangers were presented by their immediate environments?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Is it better to just concern yourself with simply surviving, and let others worry about the bigger issues?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*Would you have enjoyed being a politician and having the right to decide the bigger issues ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

Would you rather live in a nation where the politics weren't so strongly divided?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

If a country is too absorbed in its own problems, isn't there a danger of a surprise invasion?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Can you imagine what it must have been like when the Romans invaded ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

Isn't absolute powerlessness against an overwhelming external force difficult to imagine, despite it occurring repeatedly throughout ancient and modern history?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 17, 2020)

Shouldn't all countries be prepared for attack from outsiders?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Growing up did you believe you would see another world war in your lifetime ?*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2020)

Isn't a war happening somewhere around the world all the time?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 17, 2020)

Wouldn't it be nice if there was no war and our service men & women came home?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

What if the rallying cry of the 1960s had caught on - What if they gave a war and nobody came?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Although many people say they disapprove of war, surely there are times when it is the only solution?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*If there was another world war, and you were of age, would you enrol...?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

Wouldn't you look closely at exactly what the war was about?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Surely it's just as vital to have a civil defence organisation?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Did members of your family fight in any of the wars ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Doesn't all our generation have grandfathers who took part in the last war?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

In answer to Holly's question, yes, my father and his brothers served in Europe during WWII.  My father-in-law and his brothers served in the Pacific.  

Do you find that more recent wars have far less clarity of purpose than WWII?


----------



## RubyK (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't you know that wars are mostly caused by religion?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Surely most wars are caused by a megalomaniac who wants to take over the world?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Do you feel comfortable discussing religion or politics outside of your own family group *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Do you think wars would be far fewer and much shorter if most political and religious leadership positions were filled by women?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Do you think that in many ways these days, women are often just as aggressive or even more so than men ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Not when it comes to warmongering and killing.  Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Did you ever hear of Margaret Thatcher ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

While I admit to never having followed Mrs. Thatcher or her career, despite whatever her stances don't you think there are fewer war-mongering women than men in politics?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Men have the minds of hunters, which means they focus on a single intent, do you think this makes them a more dangerous enemy?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Nearly all male mammals - herbivores, carnivores and omnivores - are more prone to battle than the females of their species; do you think testosterone or similar hormones cause that behavior?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Do you think the human female battle more than the males?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Physical battles?  No, do you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Physical or Verbal?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone heard about the insect, Praying Mantis, wherein the female _eats_ the male, when no longer required?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Does that not answer my previous questions?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Surely after mating, the male has no further use?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

But why must she eat him then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Is it so that no other female will have the same off-spring?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Would you opt for chemical castration for the human male after he's produced the first offspring ? *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

What sort of direction is this thread going now?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

Wouldn't you agree that's the question of the day?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

Do we need a new answer, perhaps?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Don't you think the world might be a better place if women only mated with the best breeding stock?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't know about the rest of you, but that worked well for me, @Ruthanne!  

Didn't it often feel like the best male breeding stock weren't interested in breeding with women?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 21, 2020)

How would you define the "best" breeding stock?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Doesn't that rather depend on what sort of children you want to produce?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh, I was focusing on the breeding act itself.  Were you asking about the very different objective of actually producing children?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

In other animals, the male has to prove his worthiness before the female allows him to mate. Would it be better if humans did the same?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Does anyone think the  younger males of today seem less masculine than the did when we were younger ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes, but isn't it likely  that pollution is affecting their hormone levels?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

Is it something to do with the water today?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

Did you know that water in a plastic bottle absorbs chemicals from the plastic?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Did you know if you buy a plastic bottle marked BPA free it won't absorb chemicals into your water or food *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Do any of you have a filter on your kitchen sink water faucet?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Do any of you have a filter on your kitchen sink water faucet?


*..are you talking about a kitchen Tap.. ?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Why didn't *I* think of that word for it?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

Doncha HATE when that happens?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 22, 2020)

Hate is such a strong word, doncha think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Why get into a flap over such a minor thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Do  you ever remember when you were no longer a minor ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

I was a minor before?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Are we incorrect in assuming at some point you were younger than 18?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

I was?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Do you think your recall of days gone by is pretty good, then some friends or family members describe an event where several of you were present and you draw a complete blank?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Have you ever had short or long memory forgets?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't understand the question, would you please explain what you're asking?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Which question are you asking about?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Would that be a "short memory forget", Kaila?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

How do I sort out short ones from long ones?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

I forget - can anyone else remember?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Could anyone be more specific?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

This morning my husband couldn't remember if his acupuncture appointment was today or tomorrow.  It was very bothersome to him to be unable to remember.  I said that it was normal forgetfulness - a cognitive loss would be if he forgot where the acupuncturist was or why he was going.  

Do you worry when things like this occasionally happen to you, or do you shrug them off as isolated incidents?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

You're right about that sort of normal forgetfulness, 
but what about things more serious than that, though still not as serious as the cognitive loss level?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Would you give an example of what might fit into that category?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Does your mind ever go blank when you have to fill in e-mail addresses and passwords?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

Does your mind ever go blank when righting down a word that you've known all your life..and can't suddenly spell it ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Does your mind ever go blank when asked for your own phone number, which you haven't yourself called in years?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 23, 2020)

Isn't your home phone number wrote down and kept in your wallet for situations like the one above?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you remember a memory game called 'Kims Game'?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Have you forgotten games that you played from you childhood ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you think games like Ma Jong help with memory?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you find your general memory is improved by playing Ma Jong, or that only your Ma Jong playing abilities are sharpened by playing Ma Jong?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Does anybody find Majong boring to play, like me ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

It never floated my boat either.  Do you enjoy some games that others probably find boring?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Is anyone a fast action, little patience person like me ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you think that similarity partly accounts for why I can so easily relate to you, Holly?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you agree with me that we're very alike in many ways @StarSong  ?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you suppose SF has other pockets of people who are very similar to one another?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Do you think that in a crowd there are going to be many similar people ?*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2020)

Did you know that in a crowd of 100 people at least 2 of those people have the same birthday?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Statistically speaking, that may be a probability, but when it comes to 100% positivity wouldn't you need 367 people to be sure of overlapping birthdays?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

Would that take an entire year to record, or could it be figured out in a day?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you find it exasperating when others cannot see your point of view?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you often find it difficult to see theirs, too?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Do I find it difficult to see their whats?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Is the word 'whats' a euphemism for the more private  aspects of a person?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Do non-sequiturs sometimes drive you a little crazy?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

(That word isn't in my dictionary so I'll have to guess at the meaning)


The question is...'does one ignore it or rise to the bait'?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Non sequitur - a statement (such as a response) that does not follow logically from or is not clearly related to anything previously said                                                               We were talking about the new restaurant when she threw in some _non sequitur_ about her dog.

Do you find it difficult to avoid rising to the bait?


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 25, 2020)

Can you easily forgive yourself for your mistakes?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

It depends on the mistake.  
Do you immediately apologize when you think you've wronged someone?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Are you someone whose pride goes before a fall ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)

Are you sure Prides Fall?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

What sort of pride are we talking about...Pride or pride?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Pride or pride?  Say what?  Am I the only one who's lost here?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2020)

*Did  I mean ( pride) as in pleasure or gratification or did I mean Pride as in Rainbow (Gay) pride.. does anyone know , do I even know ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

I've never noticed gay pride going before a fall, but sure have seen arrogant pride precede disaster, what about you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Isn't it satisfying when an arrogant person gets their comeuppance?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you think they self-reflect and become any less arrogant?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you know someone who refuses to see any fault in themselves?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you only get a fault in yourself when you fall and break something?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Have you ever broken anything in your body ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Have you broken more than one bone at the same time?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

Did you know that broken wrists from falling on ice is one of the commonest injuries during the winter?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Do you ever go ice skating ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you think ice skating is a safe activity for people over 65?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Would you think I'd lost my mind if I went skating ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

No, but I might think you'd lose the intactness of one of your hips!  

Do you engage in some riskier housework, yardwork or other activities despite others thinking they're unwise due to your age?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you do those things (that are over-extending yourself to the point of harm,)
_*less often*_, now that you've repeatedly seen the consequences?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you use age as an excuse not to do the jobs you hate?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you need excuses to avoid the jobs you hate?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Aren't there _better_ excuses, along with valid reasons?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you think we curtail our activities just because of our age?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*If you've had a fall of any type have you become more jittery about things you would normally take for granted *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Is there a dance called jittery


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Perhaps you could invent one, mike4lorie?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Have you ever invented anything ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you constantly think of different ways in which things could be done?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Are those fun inventions and interesting variations; Or are they inventions born sheerly of necessity?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Are there a surprising number of issues that some people seem to ponder in great depth, but you personally have no interest in?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Would it be impossible to be interested in absolutely everything?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Is it unwise to know a little about everything but nothing in great detail?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*...or is it preferable to know a little about a lot ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Are you ever surprised at how ignorant you are about some things?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2020)

Have you ever stumbled into a whole subculture whose existence was previously completely unknown to you?  (I went to a very small local dog show and was absolutely astonished by the beehive of activity including specialized merchants, equipment, product lines, foods, grooming products, etc.)


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Are you a member of an exclusive club?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*Would you like to become a member of my exclusive club ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Does your club do charity work?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Have you ever worked for a charity ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes, but isn't it better to work as part of a group?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

You want me to work with your group or theirs?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Don't you find that small groups are more efficient than large ones?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

How small is small?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Would you describe an atom as small ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

How small is that in people?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Were you good at physics?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Is Physics in science or gym class?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Didn't you find the sciences more interesting after your teens - once you had a little life experience under your belt?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Was science a bore at school or was it just the science teachers ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Or was it that many of us didn't know quite enough yet to appreciate and be interested in those things?  (What bored me to tears at 16 was far more interesting at age 26.)


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

Did you find you needed more time to understand the subject, but the lessons were too rushed?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Were your lesson periods 45 minutes like ours ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Weren't some subjects longer than others?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Which ones were longer?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Did your daily school schedule have one period longer than the others to accommodate staggered lunch times?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Am I right in thinking it was sports and cookery which were longer?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Am I right in thinking this was all so very long ago, that it seems like another lifetime?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Isn't it surprising how many of these long ago details still come to mind though?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Are you always surprised at how  an aroma,  or similar can set off a long forgotten memory ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

And how sometimes you know it's familiar but you just can't capture why?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Do you find that different towns have their own atmosphere?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Of course; don't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Is the atmosphere caused by the mindset of the people who live there, or is it the geology?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Both, plus maybe the size and age of the town, don't you think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't you find it applies to buildings too?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Do you love the smell of old buidlings , particualrly libraries and museums .. ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Do a lot of them not smell musty?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 3, 2020)

Don't you find old establishments smell of dirty carpets and dust?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Would you not find anything that smells of dirt and dust offensive ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

Does the amount of dust indicate the dirtiness of the atmosphere? (I am rather alarmed at how dirty my window-sills get, it shows how much dirt I'm breathing in).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*My window sills really don't get dirty very much, so would you suspect those that do get dirty are more likely in a built up area or with a lot of passing traffic ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Do you find that when it's very windy out your sills get a bit dirtier from the microscopic dust that gets blown in?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

Could the fact that there are new houses being built nearby have anything to do with it?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*It could also be from the sand pit down the road ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

I get it in my window edges, too; Is the whole world a sand pit?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*In Spain we get the red rain from the Sahara dust, does anyone else here  who lives in a hot area get that ? *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Mine isn't red; Is that because I live in a cold, not a hot part of the world?

(That was fascinating, Holly.  From the Sahara! To Spain. Wow. Thanks for saying.)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

So then, hot dust is a different color from cold dust?  

(The Rocky Mountains in western USA, do have red rock, so they have red dust, too!)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Don't most areas get dust that's the same color as their local ground and rocks?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

And then, an area as huge as the Sahara, the red dust gets into the prevailing winds, all the way, to come down in the rain in SPain?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> And then, an area as huge as the Sahara, the red dust gets into the prevailing winds, all the way, to come down in the rain in SPain?


(When the wind is coming from the south, the Sahara sand gets as far as England.Cars are covered in a fine red dust.)

Did you realise that the dust also gets into your hair?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Do you think Dusty Springfield had dust in her  Bouffant ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Is that how she got her name? (I know that Dusty was a nickname, do you know how she got it?)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Her name was Mary.. she became ''Dusty '' as child because of her tomboy ways..was anyone here a tomboy ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

I was - don't you think tomboys had a lot more fun than the girls who sat around playing with dolls?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)

*No, can I assume you were getting bandaged up all the time while I was indulging in tiny tea parties?*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

I certainly did, I climbed trees,  high walls, did everything, even football with my brothers' friends .. although I did have one treasured doll( a second hand tressy doll someone gave me) , but only because I used to make clothes for her for History class , and dress her in different ages .. from stone age.. right through to Victorian and Edwardian... ..anyone else enjoy History at school ?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

No on the history question.  Did you also make clothing for yourself?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

I cannot make your clothing, so on that note do you think I can make my own clothing?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)

*Who cares, when @hollydolly can make Stone Age doll clothes?

*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

I knitted a sweater for my son's Action Man, did anyone else do that?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

I made clothes for dolls too;   But did any of you make any clothing for your dog or your cat?

(And did Holly make Stone Age outfits for her grand-doggies? )


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

( I knitted a coat for my dog)


Does anyone else have a pattern book of items to make for pets?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*Does anyone have difficulty following patterns ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Do you sometimes change the pattern after you start?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

At the moment I'm knitting a jumper which is a hybrid, two designs combined. Does anyone else play around with knitting patterns?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Is playing with needles the same as playing with knitting patterns?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

Did anyone else learn to knit decades ago but forgot how?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

I did change patterns and combine some, a great deal, and made up my own, but not for any cats or dogs;

Is @Rosemarie  the only person in the entire world with a book of patterns for pets clothing items?  

(Was the dog cold, or was it to be decorative?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

(Kaila, the dog was a lurcher so didn't have much of a coat! She refused to tolerate the coat I made so it ended up as her blanket instead.)

Do you remember when wearing a hand-knitted jumper was a sign of poverty?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

* do you remember wishing you could have shop bought clothes regardless of how well made your own home made knitted  jumpers and home made   clothing was, just to be the same as others ... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Was your school very rigid about having the correct uniform?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Like us did you also have to wear a different type of uniform for Gym ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

One outfit for tennis, another for hockey..and yet another for indoor gymnastics...does that sound the same?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Did you continue with any Athletic pursuits after schooldays ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Athletic Pursuits like exercising?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

For how long after school did you continue any athletic pursuits?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Do you enjoy watching the Olympics ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Only a few Olympic competitions interest me, how about you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

I used to enjoy the Winter Olympics...but it seems to have lost something...or is it that I have lost interest?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Do you find that you don't really care how many medals your country wins?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Would you have any idea which  Olympic athlete is who nowadays ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Very few.  Have you ever personally known any athletes who've won Olympic medals?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes, one, plus a few I didnt know but were from my area.  
Have you had any that were from your town, that won them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

No, but I did meet an American medal winner in Africa...isn't it funny how things you think you've forgotten suddenly spring into your mind?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)

Does your brain remember everything?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Do you have a bad memory like me ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Isn't it true that our minds are like computers...all data is locked away there somewhere, it's just a matter of accessing it?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't you sometimes find it's a helluva chore to locate the keys that access that info?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Is it a sign of age or are our minds overwhelmed?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Aren't these great questions?
Do we wish we had more of the answers than we feel we do?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Do you feel you've forgotten more than you ever learned ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

_MORE_ than I ever learned, Holly??????
Is that even possible?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

What exactly is the definition of learning....retaining information or being able to use information?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

Wouldn't learning be gathering information, an education be the retention of a body of information, and wisdom be the ability to properly apply one's learning and education?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Would you have enjoyed being a teacher in a school ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't you find that the best teachers - especially in lower grades - aren't necessarily the smartest or best educated?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Do you think that children learn better in small classes?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, but *how small, would you think is best?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 10, 2020)

Church schools tend to get better results than secular schools, why do you think that is?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Is that a proven fact?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't you think some church schools do better than secular schools and some do worse?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Is that your experience...it certainly isn't mine?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*What would you say  you're more experienced at in life ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2020)

Street smart or book smart are you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

Wouldn't you think most seniors are both?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Do you think of yourself as being a 'senior'' ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm starting to but I hate it, don't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Do you find it difficult to accept your age?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

Isn't being old more startling and surprising than difficult to accept?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Are you sometimes amazed at just how long you have lived?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*Do you think some people mistake you for being born yesterday ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2020)

LOL.  Not hardly.  Do you intentionally cultivate relationships with people of all ages?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 12, 2020)

Do you find that younger people are patronising towards those they regard as ancient?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2020)

Not so far, do you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

No, actually...I get treated like a sweet little old lady!

Do you think a persons age is less obvious when they are wearing a face mask?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2020)

Are you in fact a sweet old lady who looks younger when wearing a face mask?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*do you wear a face mask  everywhere , even places you don't have to.., so you don't have to wear make-up*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2020)

My area requires masks everywhere.  That said, don't you put on a bit of eye makeup before going to the stores, since your eyeballs are still visible?


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2020)

Do you really think people notice whether or not you are wearing make-up?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2020)

Do you put on make up for yourself, for others or both?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

I never wear make-up, is that so unusual?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Why is not wearing make up unusual?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Am I wrong to think it is unusual?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Was Tom Jones referring to that, in his song ''it's not unusual'' ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Don't you think that women wearing makeup is neither usual nor unusual?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Surely it's not practical when wearing a face mask?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Don't you think the way some women apply make-up it already looks like a mask ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Touché, Holly!
Practical or not, i put on a little makeup when I go out.  After all, aren't there moments when you don't have on a mask (when driving, for instance)?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Don't you think that  a lot of elderly actresses believe  they can hide their age with make-up?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2020)

Aren't more of them apt to go the botox and plastic surgery route?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Has anyone here had Botox  ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2020)

Not me.  Have you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Have I what that you haven't?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 15, 2020)

Had botox, @mike4lorie.  I was answering the question with a question.  

Has anyone here had Botox?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

Not me, haven't there been instances of it causing an infection?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Who would want an infection of their face ?.. not me how about you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2020)

About seven years ago DH & I were on a Caribbean cruise that stopped in Belize.  While walking through the town we saw a large group of women excitedly leaving a pharmacy, all with shopping bags.  Our curiosity getting the better of us, when they cleared out we went inside and asked what was going on.  The clerk pointed to a package that included 12 needles preloaded with Botox.  Can't remember how much it was, but it was definitely cheap.  

Couldn't believe they'd buy over-the-counter Botox in a country with unregulated pharmaceuticals and inject them in their faces.      

My question: have you ever bought pharmaceuticals that were OTC in a much less stringently regulated country, but prescription-only in yours?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

OTC needles loaded with botox?  Yikes!

Don't some meds seem more justifiably needy of a script and limitations, than others?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

Shouldn't we think ourselves fortunate to be living in countries which have strict regulations about such things?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes I have bought meds in countries abroad, which require prescriptions here.. but they were perfectly safe there.. 

Do you feel saddened that some  other countries lack in basic medical amenities in this world of the 21st century ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

Do you find it hard to understand why it is that so many countries are less advanced than we are?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*Do you feel it has anything to do with corrupt governments in some places ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, it certainly isn't because we have failed to help them! Do you think we have perhaps made them a bit too dependant on us?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2020)

Or maybe because we colonized, politically intervened, or exploited the resources of those countries, leaving them dependent on us?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

Did anyone here, in this thread, besides me, get a foot ( .3 meters) or more of snowfall, today?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

Are you changing the subject?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*what subject are we on ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

Is it unusual to get snow in the winter?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Isn't it more unusual for some people than for others?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Has anyone been somewhere , where there's been extremely unusual weather activity for the area ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes, while in Cyprus, a hot sunny country, my father and I were once caught in a hailstorm.


Don't you sometimes think we might be better to go back to living in caves?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Is it possible where you have lots of snow by this time of year, that you might have a green Christmas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

Judging by the forecast, do you think it looks likely that we (Britain that is) might get snow at Christmas?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Would you like snow at Christmas ? ( I would) *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

If you go to Midnight Mass on Christmas Eve and it's snowing when you emerge from church, doesn't it make everything seem magical?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Once long ago, while I was temporarily in Florida, 
One day, It snowed a few inches, and seemed wondrous, being in that location;

Isn't it interesting , how the memory of that type of a single unusual event or moment, can remain vivid, for decades?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2020)

When my family moved from the northeast US to Los Angeles friends kept asking if it felt like Christmas because it was warm and there was obviously no snow.  
My mother told them that it felt even more like Christmas to her because it was very similar to Bethlehem's climate. 

Do you think that our expectations of holiday weather have been heavily influenced by artists (like Currier & Ives) and advertising?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Or are they more heavily influenced by our younger experiences of holidays?
...Or instead of childhood for some of us,  by the past holidays we most enjoyed?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*what if we didn't have enjoyable Christmas pasts ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 19, 2020)

Why do we have such high expectations of Christmas?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Did I sound like I do?  Or that I did? 
Of Christmas or of other holidays?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Well did you ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

(No, I definitely didn't and don't  !)

But don't these posts sometimes sound like we mean something other than what we meant?

Or is that only true about _mine_, and no one else's posts?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*do you find the written word is easily misconstrued without the aid of  nuances *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

And without knowing each other's backgrounds and experiences, or any context, as well?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Are you, like me, sometimes offended by the reactions on here to some innocent remark?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes, and like me, do you sometimes offend other posters when your remarks are misconstrued?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Can you sometimes sense someone's moods by the tone of their posts?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*Would you say you were highly intuitive ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 20, 2020)

Would over-sensitive be a better description?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Isn't it hard to know if we're over-sensitive or merely picking up the underlying message that's couched in an "innocent" remark?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Do you think some posts are rather ambiguous?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Can we be expected to understand everyone even tho' we don't know they're state of mind ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 22, 2020)

Don't you feel that you have a mental picture of each of the regular posters?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

I think I've got a pretty good sense of many of them.  Do you find that some posters' first impressions are very different from what you perceive after a few months?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, I wonder who doesn't?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Hmmm... Haven't your opinions of some posters remained very similar to what you first thought of them?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Are your first instincts about certain people usually right ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Or always right?  Or never right?  Or always wrong? .....


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Somewhere between, how about you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*My first instincts are almost always right about people, how about you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Not always.  In fact, I've been fooled by a few on this very forum.  Have you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Would I rather not recall?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Children often ask me if I'm a teacher...do you think that means I have an air of authority?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Could it mean they find you scary ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

Perhaps you project your voice so that it reaches the back of the room?  (My daughter & SIL practically shout during conversations, though the pandemic's online schooling has helped bring down their everyday volume.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Did you know actors project their voice in a theatre ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Haven't they changed theaters enough yet
(with technology and microphones, etc, not the building designs)
in recent decades,
so that actors would not need to project their voices as much, and cause damage for some of their throats?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

True, but not in classrooms.  Do you find amplified voices harder on your ears and more difficult to understand than naturally projected voices?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*True**-* most certainly.... 

*Would you class yourself as someone who is technically minded *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Not in the slightest, isn't it just as well that I'm not looking for work?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Wouldn't this be a dreadful time to be looking for work?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 24, 2020)

Do you think this pandemic has made people value their families more?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Don't we wish it had that effect on more people than it does?
I mean, don't we wish it had that effect on some of those which it doesn't?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes, I know what you mean. At a time like this, aren't you grateful for the internet?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Could you imagine not having the use of the internet now especially if you live alone ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

I was introduced to the internet by my son....and was soon spending hours chatting to people all over the world and buying things on ebay. I haven't lost that enthusiasm for it. Do you know how information is transferred to the web, surely it isn't all typed in by someone?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Could you imagine someone sitting in their back bedroom, typing all the data into the internet ? *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

I don't know either, but wouldn't it be fun to imagine many sorts of scenarios, like that one,
as to how so much info gets onto the Internet?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

(OH, could it be @Rosemarie  's son, who is doing what  @hollydolly  described ?   )


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Do you think Rosemary's son might be called Steve ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

How does he _get (receive?) _ all of the info that he types into the Internet, at all hours of night?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2020)

Or are there 3 billion Steves typing into the internet at all hours of the day and night?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Steves with 'jobs'' is that how that came to be ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

Well, that question got you all thinking, didn't it! It just shows how we take it for granted that anything we want to know is there on the internet, but we don't wonder how it all gets there!
I'm wondering now who Steve is...?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Might you be the only one whose never heard of Steve Jobs ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh dear...yes, I must admit ignorance. I obviously need to get out more!
Will someone be kind enough to enlighten me?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Steven*_ Paul *Jobs* was an American inventor, designer and entrepreneur who was the co-founder, chief executive and chairman of Apple Computer. Apple's revolutionary products, which include the iPod, iPhone and iPad, are now seen as dictating the evolution of modern technology._

*Are you the type of person who has no interest in the inventor of an item   only the use ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, I suppose I am. Just because someone has been given the credit for inventing something, doesn't mean they were the first person to do so.
What's for dinner today...turkey rissoles, turkey curry, or soup and turkey sandwiches?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Is three days in a row not enough turkey for awhile?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Is anyone like me and never eat Turkey ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Can you eat it in small quantities like me?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

Did anyone else have a turkey substitute?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Is anyone vegan like my husband ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

During the holidays do you relax or suspend some of your stricter dietary standards?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm definitely not counting calories just now. Are we all planning to go on a diet in the New Year?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

Have you managed to not gain weight during crazy 2020?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*has anyone (aside from those who are ill)  managed to not gain weight during 2020 ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Why is it that we can use our will-power to get down to a healthy weight, but gradually, the weight creeps back?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

What other things creep up?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Well, since you asked.....recently while out shopping, I suddenly felt a cold draught around my nether regions, looked down and saw that my coat had crept up and was now around my waist, creating a sort of balloon effect. Pulling it down achieved nothing. Luckily I was on my way home, where I was able to discern what the problem was. I was wearing a velour shirt and it seemed to have reacted badly with the lining of my coat, causing it to ride up. So beware, all velour wearers!

Anyone else had a similar experience with mis-behaved clothing?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

is it not time to retire clothing that acts badly?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Is this the first time you've heard about clothing misbehaving ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Didn't Janet Jackson experience a rather famous "wardrobe malfunction " during a Superbowl halftime show with Justin Timberlake?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*can you imagine how embarrassing that would have been , has the same thing every happened to you in public ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Don't you think that "malfunction" was planned, despite their protests that it wasn't?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Well do you think that they thought the public were too stupid not to realise that ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Well do you think that they thought the public were too stupid not to realise that ? *


Don't you think they believed everyone would buy their "oopsie" story and were surprised by the widespread public doubt?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

Does this confirm what many of us think....some people will do anything to get themselves noticed?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Do they seriously believe the old maxim to be unerringly true - that any publicity is good publicity?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Or, did (do) they think so before doing it, but then later, did (do) they think any differently afterwards?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Would you enjoy being a mind-reader ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

How do you know I'm not one already?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*How do you know I don't know ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

if you don't know and Rosemarie doesn't know, who does?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

You're _sure_ *I don't know, and am not one, either?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

so if you don't know, and hollydolly doesn't know, and neither does rosemarie, how am I gonna know?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

_IF_ a person _is_ a mind reader, is there a specific distance away, that their skills or gift, will not work?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Can you read my mind from where you are ?  *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Half the time I'm not clear about what's in my own mind, why would I want to try reading someone else's?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> _IF_ a person _is_ a mind reader, is there a specific distance away, that their skills or gift, will not work?


No


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Did you know that you can stop someone from reading your mind?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Did you know you could tell us how that works if you want ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

Would it be a useful skill to know?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Do you think this pandemic lockdown would be a good time to learn a new skill ?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

I believe it would do you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

Have you learned or relearned a skill during lockdown?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

have you relearned to teach through lockdowns?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

Were you ever a teacher?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2021)

Is everyone a _teacher, _as we lead by example, by our words and actions?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

*Were you..are you a hedonist ?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Me? A Hedonist?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2021)

Have you found the problem with hedonism is that most pleasures are expensive, illegal, immoral, fattening, and/or bad for the body?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Why do we so often feel guilty about doing something we enjoy?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*this is a very good question does anyone have the answer ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2021)

Isn't it interesting, that most questions have multiple answers?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

Does it help to give a broader outlook on people?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 4, 2021)

Are you saying people are broader nowadays?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Are you saying people are broader nowadays?


Well, yesterday, I was watching a programme about obese people. That problem seems to be more and more common. If people didn't have the money to buy so much food in the first place, do you think the problem wouldn't exist?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

*Do you think it's far more likely that people who are the most obese are those who eat cheap fattening food ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2021)

(Love the new avatar, Holly!)
Do you think serving sizes have also gotten out of control?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

If the serving size is small, do people just have more servings?


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

That would be a valid conclusion, don't you think?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

Is that so that restaurants can charge more?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

Don't people do it at home now too, as well as when dining out? 
 Eating in smaller portions, but multiple ones?
Possibly making it appear to themselves or to others like less food, and not over-eating, and for them feel less guilty?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't you find that most people find a way to justify their actions?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*why is it that we often feel we have to justify our actions to other people ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Human nature


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't you find it strange that we all need other people even though they cause us so much stress?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*Anyone wonder why we can't wander off alone like some jungle animals once they've mated *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2021)

I used to do that during my wild and wanton past, did anyone else?  Got what I wanted and moved on...


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Where did you move to?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Who says we can't mate and move on?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2021)

Don't a lot of people do exactly that?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*How many times have you moved home in your life ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2021)

Sixteen.  But eleven of those moves took place from ages 19-29 when I changed apartments like some people change shoes (not looking at you @hollydolly).  

Did others also move a lot during your early adulthood?


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

I did, didn't you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Yes* I did...one more than  @StarSong, many times as a child,  and also as an adult in my first marriage every 12 months to new Naval married quarters.. ( 17 in total) 

*Did you get taught at an Academy ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

If I say I'm not sure what you mean by Academy, would you take that as a 'no'?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Do people often say no to you... *?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Don't you find people often skirt around the word and find other ways of expressing a negative?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

Why do people wear skirts when dancing around a question?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Is it because they don't really want to answer?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Are they sometimes looking for others to take the hint that the question is out of bounds?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*When you were a child was there an area that was out of bounds to you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

Physical boundaries?  Yes, we had boundaries of certain busy streets, but could otherwise wander the neighborhood during daylight hours without restriction, didn't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

When my father found out I was spending time with the American soldiers on our base, he told me to keep away from them. Any idea why?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2021)

No idea.  I never fancied the military or people in service, so no one bothered to advise me to keep my distance.  

Are you from a military family?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, I grew up surrounded by men in uniform. Do you understand why motor-cycle cops are so sexy?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*would you believe me if I told you I don't find motorcycle cops or anyone else in uniform , sexy ? *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

I not only believe you, I agree with you.  What is it about uniforms that women find sexy?  Do they radiate an underlying message of power?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Do you know that some actors choose to play  German soldiers because they want to wear the uniform?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2021)

Don't many actors say that villain roles are often more interesting and complex than the good guys?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Do you think you'd make a good actor ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

When you read a book, don't you ever have the urge to act out the role of one of the characters?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2021)

If I act out one of the roles, will you act out the other story roles?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Are we going to argue about which parts to play?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*Are you lead role material, in life ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

Isn't that for others to decide (said she modestly)?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 9, 2021)

Are you generally modest when it comes to abilities and accomplishments?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

As I have zero accomplishments, do I have anything to boast about?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*Wouldn't  you be proud and perhaps boast a little  about raising children who have become decent adults ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

Do you think we sometimes give too much away on a site like this?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Don't you find it difficult to make connections without revealing some information about who you are and what you believe?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Do you believe in ghosts*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't know; Have you seen one recently?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

Not recently, but I have seen them. Do you enjoy watching films about ghosts?


----------



## RubyK (Jan 10, 2021)

Have you seen the films I took of ghosts in my house?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Do you know the song ''there's a ghost in my house'' by R Dean Taylor ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

Did Dean R Taylor sing a song about a house with a ghost?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Who is Dean R Taylor?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

Do you not know him?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Would I ask the question if I did?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

Would you not just ask the question to start a conversation?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Do I seem so desperate for something to say? ( I take little interest in the current music scene, so it was a valid question)


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

I've never heard of him or the song either.  
Circling back to the earlier point, do you think there are chain-rattling, mortal-threatening ghosts wandering about?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm not sure about 'chain-rattling', but certainly there are spirits which are a threat to the living. Did you know they are jealous simply because we are alive and they are not?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*R Dean Taylor..*.not Dean R Taylor....






you may also know him for this ....


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

I remember "Indiana Wants Me" very well, but never heard of the other song.  

So do these ghosts actually kill people sometimes?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

If so, would "Murdered by a ghost" be written by a doctor, on their death certificate, as the cause?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

Why is it that so many people refuse to believe in the existence of ghosts?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

*do you think it's because seeing is believing for most people ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Isn't it impressive the massive number of things we cannot see, that truly exist?

(Such as all of the tiniest living organisms, some of which caused major disease outbreaks before people even knew to do any hand-washing at all?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2021)

Have you noticed how often our pets see things which we can't (including ghosts)?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Is that what she gazes at, follows with her eye focus, and sometimes runs after.....or away from?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

So my cat isn't the only one who gets pestered by ghosts?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Might they possibly be intrigued, rather than pestered?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

You think I'm telling fibs?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 13, 2021)

Wait, your cats can see/sense ghosts?  Meaning you live with ghosts?  On purpose?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Ghosts go where they please! Anyway we are haunted by the spirits of my dead pets, they are welcome. Didn't I make that clear?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Would you be scared if you thought you saw  a ghost of stranger ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Wouldn't it depend on whether the ghost seemed hostile or not?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2021)

If the ghost was not hostile would you be scared?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*would you stay for a whole night alone in an isolated dark  haunted house ?*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2021)

Am I crazy?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Do you act crazy ?*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2021)

Do I act human?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Would your pets say their human acts more like their pet, than their owner? *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

Guilty as charged on that one.  Don't you think it's more likely to happen when there aren't a lot of other distractions in your life, like children living at home or full-time jobs that keep all the adults out of the house for 10 hours a day?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Did you enjoy working at a full-time job, at some time in the past?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

Sure.  Some jobs more than others though.  Didn't you also find that to be true?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't you often find that your work is spoiled by the people you are forced to work with?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*have you ever resigned from a job because you find the staff too difficult to spend 9 hours a day alongside ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes!! Have you ever felt that too much was expected of you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Yes... did you ever find that the more you did the more was expected of you, and the less people around you would do...?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

No.  Uh oh...  Do you suppose that means perhaps I was one of people you're complaining about?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes...(to Holly's question)
And did everyone around you, or the one person,
appear to be in total shock, when you stopped doing some of it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Did you also find that others would off-load onto you, so that you were doing someone else's work as well as your own?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)

why would you do others' work?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*Did you want to work at all ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Did you do a job that you felt had value, 
so you wanted to do it, for that reason in addition to (not solely for)  the earnings?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Isn't it much more rewarding to work because you choose to rather than because you have to?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't know because didn't others enjoy working for *both* reasons, like I did?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

During the last war, British women had to do the jobs which the men normally did. Did the same thing happen in America?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, very much.  And though difficult, it was considered very valuable to do:
Was it considered a source of pride, there too?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, but many women found it difficult to return to being housewives when the war was over. Did your parents tell you about their time during those years?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes and other people did too, but the schools here,  did not teach about what it was like for the personal lives of  people; did your schools do any better job with informing students and young people about those aspects of that time?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Since our parents were part of that generation, meaning it was the recent past, schools didn't delve deeply into social history and popular culture surrounding WWII.  They probably figured - mostly correctly - that we were learning about it elsewhere.  

Did your family members talk about their lives before, during, and after WWII?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Not much because my mum was a child only 11 years old when the war ended in '45... but other than that my family (grandparents)  were very stitched up the back about talking about _anything_ from the past, what about yours ?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, they did.  My parents were born the early 1920s and talked at length about growing up in a city during the Depression.  Dad's family struggled as his immigrant father went from job to job trying to support a wife and family.  Mom was more fortunate because her father always had a steady paycheck.  

My father was in England, France, Belgium and Germany during WWII and my mom worked a waitressing job that she quite enjoyed. 

Dad couldn't get a job prior to WWII because of the anti-Italian sentiment in the US during that time.   When he came home from Europe he went to college on the GI Bill while my mother continued working.  He was able to land a good job, my mother had to quit work because her widowed mother became very ill, they had a passel of kids, and that was the end of my mother's working years.  

I think some of your family's reluctance to talk about that era was connected to England's direct threats and suffering from bombings, don't you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Possibly, but my family were very buttoned up about most things, I grew up extremely  naive and uninformed  as a result... did any of you have the same experience ...


----------



## RubyK (Jan 16, 2021)

My mom and dad talked about "the good old days" all the time. Do you think you missed out on a lot because your parents didn't share stories?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

It shows how much the war impacted on people's lives, sometimes in a good way. In the forces, people were taught skills which helped them to find work afterwards.
My father was in the Middle East during the war, but never talked about his experiences. My mother joined the  WAAFS and was posted to a bombing station.
Did you know that our queen worked as a mechanic during the war?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*yes I knew that..I've seen many pictures of her in uniform...  would you have wanted to do a job that back in the day would have been seen as a Male bastion?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

How far back are we going?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*how far back can you remember ?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Remember what?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Would you please repeat the question?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

What are your earliest memories?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

I remember a few bits from before age 5, but my more reliable memories are from 5 on.  
Do you find that some of your "memories" seem to coincide with family photographs from that era?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*I had very few photos of me taken as a child.. did everyone here get lots taken ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

I did not, but am glad for those that I do have. Did you save all the ones you had?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes, I have photos of me as a baby. It used to be a tradition to have professional photos, taken in a studio. Do you have any?


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Do you have the address of any photo studios?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Do you know how to use google search ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Have you ever had a stranger take a photo of you in the street?


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

No I’d find that weird if I was aware of it ......would you take a photo of a complete stranger


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Not without asking first.
Do you still have a 'class' photo taken at school?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Did you have class photos or individual school photos? *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

I have a handful of photos from when I was a child.  They don't interest me, especially the school photos.  Didn't you toss most of those?


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

I really can't remember, did I?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

If you don't have any, and your parents bought them, what do you suppose happened to them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Does your town have a local history society?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

Sure.  Don't most?


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

I suppose they do, don't they?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*My local market town was built during Saxon times.. is your town as old as this?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

There are prehistoric remains on the moors here, and a hill-fort nearby, so presumably that means there has been people here since ancient times?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2021)

*Does it ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Did the structures build themselves?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

Did aliens from outer space build homes to stayin while they were visiting?


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Surely they would have to, wouldn't they?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2021)

Do these guesses in the above posts,  _prove_ something?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 22, 2021)

Doesn't it show how open-minded we all are?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

Or does it show how much our conversations meander?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2021)

Or does it show that we are creative and interesting people?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh, I vote that we go with your take on this, @Kaila.

Do you sometimes struggle for a good reply on this thread?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Why do you ask?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Did you hear me asking for something ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Perhaps you need to shout louder?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*I get a sore throat if I shout, anyone else get the same ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

When you get a sore throat, do you begin to wonder which of all the possible causes? 
OR, do you just simply have a glass of water?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Since I rarely get a sore throat I start off with some water.  
Does your body tend to show the same early symptom for most illnesses?  Maybe a sore throat, headache, sinus pain, or upset stomach?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Is that a theory of yours?  Or does your body do that?

(No, I don't think mine does)


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

My friend's first illness symptom is invariably a headache.  Any upper respiratory infection first presents as a sore throat in my daughter.  One of my sons gets an earache before other cold/flu symptoms appear.  My son in law gets it in his sinuses.  I tend to get chills and rarely get the other symptoms I mentioned.  

Do you think this is uncommon?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

It might be very common and moreso than I'd realized; Do you think so?


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

I very much doubt it, what proof do you have?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Since I rarely get a sore throat I start off with some water.
> Does your body tend to show the same early symptom for most illnesses?  Maybe a sore throat, headache, sinus pain, or upset stomach?


I was thinking of starting a thread on this subject.
Do we all get warning signs when we are about to succumb to illness?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't know if it's common because my information is anecdotal and limited to my own circle.  That's why I was asking if others notice the same phenomena in themselves or people close to them.  Might just be coincidences among my group.    

For instanace, I've never, ever had a hangover. When I drank waay too much I might have vomited, but whether I kept it all down or not, I never suffered consequences the next day. No headache, stomachache, thirst, etc. Always felt fine the following morning, no matter how much I partied the night before. When my husband and I were dating he was astounded by this, particularly the Mondays after Super Bowl Sundays. 

Every human has a slightly different physiology. That's why it's not a stretch for me to wonder why some people get headaches at the drop of a hat (pun intended) and others virtually never do. Ditto sore throats. 

That was what I was asking about.

p.s.  I'm a light drinker, and always have been, occasional evenings of debauchery in my twenties aside.  

To answer @Rosemarie's question, yes I do get warning signs.  Same question: Do others also?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes, I do. I very rarely get headaches, so if I do, I know there's something wrong. For me, the warning signs are usually sneezing and a nose bleed.
My husband used to notice that the children had a funny smell when they were about to be ill. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, I did but I also could tell by their eyes, could you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*In your family do you all have the same colour eyes ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes, my husband and I and all our children have blue eyes. 
Do you think people sometimes question the parentage of a child because of their eye colour?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Would  you think it unusual  if half the family have brown eyes and the other half blue/green or grey ?*.... (that's our family)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Isn't it odd that a couple can have any number of children and each one will be unique?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

Are the couple Unique?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Were your parents very different from each other in personality or looks ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

do you choose your family or friends


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Generally, do you think people tend to marry within their own class and social standing?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't many look for common values or interests, instead?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Are you calling me* *common* ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

If the cap fits.....

Surely our choices are restricted to the social circles in which we move?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Do you prefer to sit in the circle seats  in the theatre ?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Do theatres have circle seat?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Do we need to have seat preferences *in common, *in order to go to the theater together?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2021)

Would you go to the theatre with someone and then sit separately?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Why on Earth would I do that.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

If the person is just your bodyguard, then wouldn't it  be acceptable?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

Do you take a bodyguard to the movies with you?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

If you were unable to get 2 seats together, would you prefer not to go?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

Would it depend how badly you wanted to see the performance?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

What if the performance was really bad?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

Would you ask the person you went with
(or text them if they had to sit in a different section from yours  )

to ask if they agree to want to leave before it's done?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Have you ever left a theatre early because the production was so bad?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 28, 2021)

would you not know it was bad before you went?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

How would I know that?

(reply to above ' have you ever left early....'  : no to theater, yes to movies!)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Do you think performers get tired of doing the same thing night after night?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't they enjoy working to make their performances better each time?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

They do, don't they?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Do you know any performers you could ask?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Wouldn't they be too busy rehearsing and performing, the same thing over and over,
 and working at improvements, to answer my questions?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't you think they have lives outside of  rehearsals and performances?  How else would they have time for all those scandals?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Do they have more than the usual 24 hours per day, and more than 7 days per week,
that the rest of us have,
in order to fit all of the above,  into their schedules?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Is it perhaps that the general public need these 'celebs' and their tacky little lives to relieve the tedium of their own lives?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

*what makes you think celebrities all have tacky lives ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Did it sound as though I was making that assumption? I know many famous people are perfectly respectable, it wasn't a blanket statement. However, the ones in the news are hardly setting a good example to our young people, but because of our celeb culture they are unfortunately influenced by those who DO have tacky lives.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

I've known a couple of celebrities and met a number of others, none of which had tacky little lives.  On the contrary, they were remarkably good parents and spouses, gracious hosts, generous with charities and their communities, didn't seek to be the center of attention, and were helpful to those coming up in their industries.  

Don't you think they're the rule rather than the exception?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

We could hope so, can't we?

And, do the ones with multiple publicized _scandals_, get into the news more often than those who don't,
or are their supposed scandals even exaggerated possibly?
For the entertainment factor, or for that network or its advertisers to get more exposure?


Is that *too many *questions?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

No, it's pretty much on the same theme, Kaila.
 If the media ignored celebs for a while, would they quietly fade into obscurity, or would they find a way to remind us of their existence?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Can the media ignore them?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Can they?  Of course.  Will they?  That's another matter entirely. 
Wouldn't the world have managed just swell if none of us had ever heard of the Kardashians?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Who are they?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

I was just about to ask that!
Why is there this assumption that we are all fascinated by such people?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Personally speaking I'm not fascinated by them..  do they mean something to any of you ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

Certainly not to me....don't you get annoyed at the waste of time and space given to them in newspapers?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2021)

I only know as much about them as I can't possibly avoid knowing: That there are a whole mess of them whose first names all seem to begin with K, at least some are the offspring of Robert Kardashian (an attorney no one ever heard of prior to the OJ Simpson scandal), the girls all have giant butts - likely enhanced by surgery or falsies (though why anyone would want a huge a$$ is beyond me), they spend lots of time having plastic surgery and putting on gobs of makeup, they're famous for being famous or for marrying, fighting with, and usually ultimately divorcing famous people who've actually accomplished something (sports or music), they have or had a TV show that I've never seen, their faces are all over the supermarket rags, and they often seem to be feuding with one another. 

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2021)

Isn't it baffling, how or why, some people ever became such famous celebrities?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

Isn't it also true that some people have fame forced on them because the media won't leave them alone?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2021)

Did they come from a family that already were famous celebrities'?


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Not sure, do you think they pay the media to bug them?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*would you pay the media to bug you if you were famous ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't you think that journalists are very often insensitive?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Shouldn't sensitive journalists be mostly relegated to feel-good human interest stories rather than investigative reports?


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

You would think so wouldn't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Do you often buy a newspaper because you're drawn to a dramatic headline, and then wish you hadn't wasted your money?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Do you resist (most? many? some? all?  )
of the teaser headlines, you see on the Internet headlines?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

On the whole,yes. 
Do you ever buy more than one paper, just to read different angles on a particular story?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

So you buy online newspaper or magazine subscriptions, now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

No, I only buy the local papers...but read the on-line headlines. 
Do you buy specialist magazines?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*yes....do you have family members who buy you subscriptions for gifts*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

No, I get gift tokens.

Have you ever had anything published...articles, letters or even a book?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

No.  Have you ever been the featured subject of a newspaper article?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, I was a 'celeb' briefly and hated it.


Do you ever buy and sell items through your local paper?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

Like me have you had a child or husband whose had a media article in the newspapers about them .( good stuff)

what about selling on facebook or ebay ?..anyone ?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

No, but I've purchased through ebay and craigslist and sold a few items on craiglist.  

Have you had mixed success buying through those kinds of sites, as I have?  (Mostly very good though.)


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

I have mostly from eBay.

Like me, you love to change your decor at least once a year.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

LOL... I'm soooo not like you on that!  I don't change decor unless remodeling or revamping in a big way.

Like me, do you rarely notice when your friends get new furniture, paintings, and other home furnishings?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*I do..( or don't as the case may be )...I'm so unobservant


Like me do you carry a bottle of sanitiser in your car console..*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't because it gets too warm here so we're advised against it.  I do keep a 2 oz. bottle in my purse though.

Like me, you prefer hand sanitizer to alcohol sprays.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, I keep a bottle in my bag even though the shops supply it. 
Don't you find it's all getting rather costly, buying face masks,etc?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*Do you think your health is important at any cost ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, more important than anything else. However it's interesting that food banks are not asking for donations of masks or sanitizer.

Is there a food bank near you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*No ...the nearest food bank is in the next town...do you add extra food to your shopping at the supermarket to donate to the food bank ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2021)

I stopped a while back our local food banks want $$$, not food donations.  Like most charities, once you're on their list they hound you to death for more, more, more.  However, your post prompted me to spend 30 minutes looking for a nearby food bank that takes actual food.  Found a church that does so!   I added some of their recommended donations to my grocery list and will start donating food again  

Thanks for the inspiration, @hollydolly!  

You sometimes avoid donating to charities because you know they'll never take you off their mailing, email and calling list.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

Sadly, this is true....they think that giving a donation means you have bottomless pockets! Do you have a charity to which you give regularly?


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

I do, but I do not allow them to take money out of my account, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't either.  They charge my credit card each month though. Would you have a problem with that?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2021)

What type of problem, would I have?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2021)

Don't you know people who are very nervous about giving out their CC numbers?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

I make regular payments through my phone. Don't you think that is the most convenient way to make donations?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*... wouldn't you rather donate goods or time ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 3, 2021)

How is that possible when they are on the other side of the country...or not even in this country but helping people abroad?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Who is on the other side of the country ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

Don't you donate money to international organizations?  (I really like Kiva.)


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

I do, do you sometimes wonder what a difference your donation makes?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

That's what I like about Kiva - you choose which tiny business you'll support with a $25 loan and get repaid. Don't you find that personal connections tend to make you want to support a particular charity?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Have you ever worked for a charity, as I have ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

Not for pay, but did various years-long volunteer stints.  

Do you find that once you volunteer for an organization it's very difficult to extricate yourself from that situation?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Neve really thought about it, have you?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, because I've had difficulty leaving a couple of volunteer organizations.  Stayed way longer in the (non-paying) jobs than I'd intended because I felt so guilty trying to leave.

The result is I'm very unwilling to volunteer for ongoing jobs.  One-offs like organizing a dinner are fine, but long term committee responsibilities? No thanks.  

Haven't you had that happen to you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

Unfortunately, yes. Isn't it surprising how quickly people get to depend on you (or take you for granted)?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

It is.  It's also surprising how quickly they develop the mindset of "OK, that slot is filled, no need to worry about that again." with the assumption that you'll continue on it forever.

I admit to also having been guilty of relying long-term on someone else's kindnesses.  

Do you suppose that's why I felt like I was "bailing" on others in the organizations when various volunteers job had long stopped bringing me meaning, but I felt too guilty to hand in notice?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*Possibly, but do you think you may have a "people-pleaser" personality?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

More so as I get older.  I used to be much more of a "screw you and the horse you rode in on" person.  Raising children and years under my belt have mellowed me.  

Have you mellowed with time?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

And in addition, have you found that some things you volunteered for, 
it was expected or seemed important for you to be the one to find a replacement volunteer, for that task, at whatever point you discontinue doing it?


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

I guess that depends on circumstances, wouldn't you say?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*I was that same person..screw you etc... do you feel it's a lot less hassle to not react to button pushers... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Absolutely.  I remind myself often that I don't have to attend every argument to which I'm invited.  Also that despite some people being mean and scary, unlike lions there's no danger that they'll eat me!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

Do you think the current  situation ie. Lockdown...is making people more short-tempered, and liable to have arguments just to relieve stress?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*I do..in real life it seems people are far more aggravated and argumentative.. have you found yourself in an argument at all with a stranger during this period in history *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

Only on this forum.  Do you have enough outside contact with strangers to actually argue with them?


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Who started the argument?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Did you start it ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

I did shout at one of my neighbours, which is very rare for me...but I think I was justified. Have you ever moved house because you didn't get on with your neighbours?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2021)

Have you ever attempted to meet potential _future_ neighbors, before making a final decision  
on renting or buying or moving to a specific home?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

Which is worse....neighbours who ignore you or those who want to know everything about you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)

Is it not after they learn everything about you is when they want to ignore you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

Do you have the kind of neighbours who 'pop in' and never leave?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2021)

*We just moved about 2 yrs ago and honestly, I haven't met any of my new neighbors. My husband has and said they are really nice. I really don't want to get to know the new ones from the lessons I learned from where we lived before. When we lived there I was the person they came to when they needed anything. I was used and I won't let that happen again.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

Have you found that sometimes being too nice isn't always the best policy?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2021)

Do you sometimes find it difficult to decide what is helpful to do for others,
that you will want to have done, regardless of the unpredictable reactions and future actions of others, 
which might not be what we intended or wanted or expected or hoped?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Do you sometimes have difficulty understanding what question is being asked?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2021)

Should I take that personally, @StarSong  ?


(Do not worry; I didn't!  )

My present post:
Do you get confused about which type of help, or how much help, someone actually wants,
or what they mean by their question?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Apparently so.  

Do you occasionally find that people ask for one thing, but it turns out they want something completely different?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

When you get to know someone properly, do you often learn what motivates them?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm not sure what you mean by properly, but when I get to know someone well I learn about their background and therefore what makes them tick.  Don't you find that?  (Of course, we Americans are known for spilling our guts at the least provocation...)


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

What I mean is....people usually want to make a good impression at first, so may put on an act. Then you find out they are not what you thought. Doesn't that happen to you?


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Are you accusing me of being fake?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2021)

Are you calling me a trouble-maker?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*can you even  be bothered to make trouble for anyone ?... I couldn't >..  not unless they came for me first *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2021)

Why do some people insist on causing arguments?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Do you think they have a mental imbalance ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Had you ever noticed in the past,
that the word "proper" or "properly"
seems to mean very different things, in England than it does in USA?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Aren't there a lot of terms like that?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Are any of the others as commonly used, and as often misunderstood,  as that one?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*what is the difference between the English ''properly'' and the American one, what context do you use it in ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Properly here usually means correctly.  (Did you fill out the form properly?)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*It means the same here.. but it has several meaning, one which is in the way that @Rosemarie used it... get to know someone very well, is to get to know someone 'properly''...  also to act well, in a correct manner, is to act ''properly''

Do you use that word in those contexts?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

I've never used the term "getting to know someone properly."  Most Americans wouldn't know what I was talking about.  I'd say, "I've gotten to know her well." 

Acting properly is used here sometimes, as in act in a way that's correct or suitable for the situation.

Proper attire for a backyard BBQ differs from proper attire for a formal wedding.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Does that clarify?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*''proper attire for a backyard BBQ  differs from proper attire for a  formal wedding'' Don't you find that confusing...?

 Both means '' the correct attire for the occasion'' *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes, that was my point, which I apparently didn't make very clearly. 
Each would be the correct (proper) attire for the specified occasion.  But they would be different attires from one another.  

Better?


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Better than what?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Is that response better (clearer) than my previous answer?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Years ago, here in the USA, I'd only heard the word "proper" to strongly  imply that something met unusually high and unnecessary standards that someone _else_ had set, or imposed on others, according to their own beliefs;
often in another place and time, that were overly and exaggerated as in  "act and dress, prim and proper"

The unusually high and narrow standard meant that a person could not add their personal expressive touches, and needed to conform to very strict rules of assumed politeness, to an overboard extreme extent,
that might even be contrived and not honest or usual,
rather than to be basically polite, while remaining true to yourself, whatever your true style or habit or comfort would have directed you, yourself.

Am I the only one ?
who had originally thought it was only defined that way, until I heard others from UK especially, using it for a more general and accepting way, and not nearly as "judgmental" of others, as how I'd heard it used ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

There's another good thing about this site...being able to clarify the differences between the two variations of English. Is it different again in Canada?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Do you know why Canada are more akin to the UK in language than the USA ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Is it that many people have moved from UK to Canada,
 whereas, it seems that despite the proximity, there are reasons for not as many people moving between the 2 countries that share a border?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Wouldn't you guess that it's because your countries are more closely and recently related?  Canada and UK share spelling and grammar rules whereas the US has many of our own.    

Canada and the US swap plenty of slang terms that may not make it across the pond. What I hear from my niece in Toronto winds up in Los Angeles within a few months, and vice versa. ("No worries" for don't worry about it, and "Spendy" for expensive, come immediately to mind.)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Do we sometimes put the _question_ at the beginning of our posts, and sometimes, at the end,
for any particular reasons?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Isn't it because some of us have convoluted thinking processes?  (Like me)


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

Or is it because it is sometimes difficult to turn a statement into a question?


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

It could very well be, what do you think?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Who's asking?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Is there a question in all of this?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Are we going round in circles?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Are you getting dizzy?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Should we change the subject?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

What would we change it to?
Wildlife or humans?  Items or foods?  Tasks or hobbies?  
None of the above?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Is there anything which we all have in common?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*What about this forum , we have that in common don't we ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2021)

So it would seem.  How did you happen on here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Because of old age, how about you?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2021)

Searched for a forum that catered to seniors.  Is this the first forum you've participated in or considered participating in?


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes, it is, how about you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

No, I've tried several other chat sites but this is the best so far. Don't you find it's much better when the mods keep in the background?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Have you ever been on a site where the mods were censor happy ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes, and it's very frustrating. Don't you think that chat sites should be politically neutral?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Politics have become so polarized in the US, the past 4 years more so than ever.  Although I and others here stray into political waters now and then, TBH a politic-free zone offers great calm.  

Don't you find that even despite political neutrality here, you quickly figured out who's conservative, liberal and moderate based on various thread replies?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*absolutely not... it doesn't really work like that in the UK.... are you happy that we dropped politics from this forum?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

I didn't join until after that decision was made so it's hard to say.  For now, I'm happy to have it mostly politics-free.  If you're watching any of the US impeachment trial videos - even short snippets on the news - it's obvious how revved up and violent many became (and remain) over the election.  I wouldn't want to cope with that kind of anger here, would you?


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Absolutely not, it was pure madness, I would say it was very lucky that only such a small group were injured, wouldn't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Don't you think the biggest question to be asked is,' How were they able to enter the building so easily'? (I think this is more about national security than politics)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

I think it involves both, as many related questions do,
 so do others agree with me that it's best to steer clear of the topic here?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

I do.  
Are there other areas of your life that have been declared a politics-free zone?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you and your partner/spouse have subjects which you never discuss?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

If so, do you tell each other what they are?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Or do you try to skirt around them?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Do you wear skirts ?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

What length of skirts are we talking about?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Did you wear maxi skirts when you were young ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

...Could you make a skirt out of a large round circle of cloth?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Did you learn dressmaking in school ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Did you learn dressmaking at all?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes, we did dress-making at school, I made several items I was able to actually wear!
Did you learn embroidery as well?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Did your mother teach you to knit ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

No.  My HS boyfriend's mother taught me.  Her roots were Irish and all the women relatives were fabulous knitters.  He and I broke up before I progressed beyond long scarves, but because of her encouragement in the needle arts I later learned to needlepoint and crochet, both of which were a better fit for me. 

She was a big influence in a number of areas of my life.  My BF was an only child (she nearly died delivering him) and I filled the daughter role for his parents during the 3 or so years he and I were off-and-on.  I mourned the loss of relationship with them far more than with him.      

Did you become very close to any of your early boyfriends' parents?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

No, I never actually met any of them.
Do you think people show their true selves when with their families?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Did you get on well with your in-laws ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes.  Was particularly close with my FIL, and got along better with my MIL than either of my SILs did.  

Did your own parents get along well with their in-laws?


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

I guess so, did yours?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

No, but that might have been my mothers fault...she didn't get on with anyone!
Did you always insist on meeting the people your children were dating?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Yes...did you ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, but I already  knew them anyway because they were local...and interestingly,  my children were keen for me to meet them and gain my approval! 
Both my sons have married girls who look very similar....does that happen often?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Are your boys twins...did they marry twin girls ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Are your boys twins...did they marry twin girls ?*


Mine are twins, and perish the thought that they would have done that.  My sons were separated in school from preschool forward and encouraged to find their own footings in life.  To suit the very different men they've grown into, they married very different women who look quite different from one another (and are different races).  My sons remain quite close friends, happy to say. 

Don't you think the news stories of twins marrying twins (and usually subsequently living next door to each other) are living proof of twins who are ridiculously dependent on one another?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Do you think I should guess about that, while I am not a twin, and didn't have twin children or siblings, either?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Do you think I should guess about that, while I am not a twin, and didn't have twin children or siblings, either?


Do people need to have exactly parallel experiences in order to assess the emotional health of someone else's behavior?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

No, but surely you can only fully empathise  with  someone if you have had the same experiences?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*Would you describe yourself as being Empathetic..?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

I thought so, before I read these replies, but now, I am not as certain. 

What do you think?  Do you usually find me empathetic?


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Are you asking me?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*are we asking you what ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Could you repeat the question?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Wouldn't it be best not to get too personal?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Isn't it unlikely some scammer will figure out how to access our bank accounts by learning these tidbits?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Do you really think we're giving enough personal information for scammers to work on ?...*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't.  Do you worry that responding to questions about empathy are too personal?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*No...but then again, anyone who feels uncomfortable replying to a question, doesn't have to... would you agree ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Sure.  
Do you think Americans are more open about their lives and personal feelings than folks in the UK?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*I absolutely do.... would you agree that if the British confide in you it's because they think you're a close friend and trust in you  ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

No idea. My British friends were fairly Americanized by the time I met them.  They were a bit more circumspect than the Americans in the groups, but not tremendously so.    

Do you enjoy hearing accents from English speaking countries other than your native land?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

No, I have difficulty understanding people from other countries, even though they are speaking English. I'm obviously not alone in this, as many tv programmes have sub-titles, because people's accents are so strong.
When watching tv programmes from other  countries do you often get confused by the differences in the meanings of words?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> No, I have difficulty understanding people from other countries, even though they are speaking English. I'm obviously not alone in this, as many tv programmes have sub-titles, because people's accents are so strong.
> When watching tv programmes from other  countries do you often get confused by the differences in the meanings of words?


No - I actually have more difficulty here!  Are you sometimes stymied by idioms or slang used on SF?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*No..I'm pretty much up to speed with most  Australian & American slang, but do you find that despite being the mother tongue, many struggle with English Idioms ... ?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Some Idioms or all 25,000?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

Have you counted them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Do you think that changes in the language (English) are often change for the sake of change?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*Yes:..do you think it becomes a fashion with every new generation?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Is it a form of rebellion?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*Do you think it is , or what about a form of modernism ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Could language even be a form of artistic, creative expression and style, in addition to communication, especially where metaphors, idioms, and poetry are involved?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Isn't it also a way for new generations to develop their own code words, differentiating themselves from their parents?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

If that is the case, why are the rest of us expected to adopt the new words?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Do you think we're _expected _to do so, or that we pick them up because we hear them often?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Am I unusual by insisting on sticking to the old, and correct terms?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Or am I unusual for loving and embracing popular culture?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Perhaps it's because I'm English, but I do prefer my language to be spoken correctly.

Don't you think that when applying for a job, good language skills are important?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*I do, but do you believe it's becoming less important with employers?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Good language skills are important, but slang and idioms spice it up and keep it fresh.  

Perhaps it's becoming less important with employers, but many employees working with the public (whose English skills are less than perfect) are fully fluent in another language or two, making them highly valuable to their employers. 


Do you think ESL (English Second Language) rates are similar in the UK?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

I wouldn't have a clue, care to answer that one hollydolly ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*They are absolutely different here in the Uk than the USA.... *

Just as an instance we have a very low  population of Spanish for example..but a high population of Indians and pakistani's who have never learned English at all, yet been here for decades... 

Do you feel it's important to learn a second language regardless of where you live ?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry to back-track, but do you notice how many of the new terms used by younger adults,
 do not have any older equivalents?

Optional question: (  )
Have you had trouble becoming fluent in a 2nd language, once you'd learned the basics in it?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Can you give an example of what terms you mean, @Kaila?  Besides new tech, of course.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

(answering your first question)

Won't that be because a lot of the new terms apply to modern technology, which we didn't have until recently?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

I did mean lots of new tech words, 

but aren't there also lots of words for current social activities and modern pastimes, etc, as well?
Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Wouldn't you agree that fashion is another area where there are new words, which didn't exist before?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Does every day not come up with new words?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Am I the only one who gets confused by all this?


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Did you ever think you might be the only one not confused?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Would that be a _good_ feeling , or an unpleasant, difficult, and um...._confusing feeling? 
To wonder if you are the only one confused, or perhaps worse, the only one *not*_ confused?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*do you think you confused me with that last question ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Now I'm confused about the confusion.

Circling back to @mike4lorie's question, as a youngster I recall being taught the difference between "dead languages" that no longer have any native speakers (Latin, for instance) and "modern languages."  Modern languages keep evolving as speakers add new words and additional meanings to existing words.

Don't you enjoy fresh meanings and new words?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

No, if something works, why change it,  especially if  it doesn't actually make sense?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

This may be one of those agree to disagree topics.  I've always embraced younger generations and popular culture, but know that many in my generation do not. 

Do you have at least as many friends who are 20 or more years your junior than friends in your own age group?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Did you just ask if I have at least 20 friends?


If I count, could I include all of you here, in  order to make my total more impressive?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

You can count me in ... I have no problem with that... but in answer to SS 's question..no I do not have as many young friends as I do my own age.... would you think that was normal ?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

I think my situation is less typical.  Not even sure how it evolved this way but glad it did.  

To echo Kaila's question, do you have at least 20 friends? By friends, I mean people who would sacrifice a few hours of their day without resentmet if you needed a lift to the doctor or something similar? I'm talking about Non-Covid times, of course.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Would you believe we are blessed with a plethora of friends who would give you the shirt off their back if you needed it?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*I thought the question was did you have a lot of friends at least 20 years younger.. did I read it wrongly ? *


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Did I fail to include in my answer that, thanks to my work at and involvement with our golf course, I could name way more than a number of friends 20 years  younger than my wife and I who would be at our doorstep if we needed assistance?


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Do you need assistance often?


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Why would I need assistance when I am the most athletic, handsomest, strongest, healthiest, intelligent, smart 74 year old to ever set foot on God's Green Earth?   (And, a teller of tall tales!!!)  :>)


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

Are YOU sure YOU are the most athletic, most handsome, healthiest, and intelligent and smartest?


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Why would you ever question my high opinion of myself?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*How high did you have to climb to decide your opinion was high ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Do you need to take extra cautions, over and beyond those of an ordinary human, 
due to the higher we climb, the farther we possibly  fall?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm extremely uncomfortable on cliffs or edges of tall buildings.  Are you?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Did it make you nervous even seeing film of Superman, up on those tall city buildings?

(Or window washers, on scaffolding, next to the skyscrapers?  )


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Did you know my acrophobia kicks in on a 10 foot step ladder???


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

How would I know that?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Are we all afraid of heights on here ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

It would seem so.  When it comes to fears, I've got no issue bugs and spiders but rats and mice give me the shivers.  What about you?


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Would you believe my son and I begged my wife to have a pet snake but I hate bees, wasps, spiders, etc.?


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

And what was her answer?


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Would you prefer that literally or figuratively?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

is literally and figuratively dating one another?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Do you come to this forum to find a date ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

If so, lotsa luck!  Don't you think computer dating has come a very long way since the 1970s?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*I wouldn't have a clue, have you dated online since the 70's  ? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

No, but at different times, I have found a car, and a cat, online; Have you seen the websites that now show you all the cars on their lot, OR, all of the individual dogs and cats, at the animal rescue shelters?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*you've dated a car or a cat online ?*....


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Why not?  Better than a _blind date, _ don't you think?

(The car and the cat were both exactly as they were pictured and described online, unlike many online dates, I presume? )


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

I didn't date a car online, but DH online shopped for the car we bought last February.  We knew exactly what we wanted and he hunted through the dealership inventories until one popped up at a price point we thought was reasonable.  

Have you noticed that adopting a pet from a shelter is no longer a simple matter?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Do you mean during the Pandemic, or in recent years in general?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Do you mean during the Pandemic, or in recent years in general?


Recent years.  Friends who've adopted pets from shelters in the past five years have gone through rigamaroles that were previously unheard of.  Long questionnaires, home visits, etc.  And it's no longer an inexpensive undertaking.  It's sending people back to breeders.  

Have you seen that, too?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Is that from all the common, local animal rescues, as well as the larger more well known ones?

Some screening seems reasonable and warranted, but is it done so much that it discourages good people from adopting?


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2021)

Would you like to meet the little girl we rescued a couple years ago?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

We have a rescue chihuahua too.. she's 8 years old now, got her at about 2.... what make is yours ?


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2021)

Wouldn't you like to know why we are certain she is a mix... part Jack Russell Terrorist and part Criminally Conspiratorial Chihuahua?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Both those breeds are very lively dogs, do you have a hard time keeping up with her?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Or does she have difficulty keeping up with _you?
_


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Who is keeping up with what?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Did you mean, _what_ is keeping up with _who?_


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Are all small dogs more energetic than large ones?


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

As in humans, would you believe in our experience the energy level in dogs has more to do with age than with size?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

as the mother of a dog trainer, would you be surprised that I don't necessarily  agree with that ... ?


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Having had dogs in our homes for most of my 74 years, do you know we've had some extremely active large dogs and some really laid back... lazy... small dogs?


----------



## RubyK (Feb 20, 2021)

Did you know I've always owned large dogs and that they can be either laid back or extremely active? Does your small dog bark (or yap) alot?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*our little chihuahua is almost silent  all day long, except for when she meets a strange dog.. do you find small dogs all have small person syndrome *


----------



## RubyK (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't know. What is small person syndrome?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

small person ( more precisely man)  syndrome  ==

_Sometimes called the Napoleon complex, small man syndrome supposes that men who feel the least masculine seek power, war and conquest to make up for their physical shortcomings. ... And it appears to make them more prone to violence than men who feel comfortable in their own skin.
_
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ientists-confirm-short-man-syndrome-REAL.html


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

That is also known as 'Little dick syndrome'. Do women with small breasts feel less female than a woman with large ones? I don't think so, so why do men.....?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Are you sure that we really want to take the question game, farther in this direction?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

If so, don't you find that generalizations regarding humans or dogs, rarely hold up, in reality, with specific individuals?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Aren't generalizations only generally true, and rarely specifically so?  Sort of like average number of children (no such thing as a family with 2.3 children).


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Is everyone aware I am typing this with eyes and ears closed after seeing generalizations attributed to certain body parts???  :>)


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Didn't you realize this thread wouldn't be for the faint of heart?


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Being married to a beautiful blonde for almost 55 years, are you aware that "generalizations" such as telling 'blonde jokes' can get me in deep trouble??


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Telling stereotypical jokes eventually get most people in deep trouble and for good reason, don't you think?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

Telling blonde jokes on this thread will get you in trouble, @Patch, several of us here are blonde... ....

..answer to SS question
.*..  do you tell jokes when you;re at parties... or do you have a party piece.. *


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Do you realize why so many people tell blonde jokes is that blondes can't stop talking long enough to hear the punchline??  :>)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

Patch said:


> Do you realize why so many people tell blonde jokes is that blondes can't stop talking long enough to hear the punchline??  :>)


*Do you realise just how much trouble you're in now ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Let's please not go down an insulting road, even in so-called fun.  

Returning to HD. I'm more of a quip person than a joke teller. How about you?


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

What do you think about me?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't tell jokes but I do often say funny things unintentionally. Don't you think that very often people will laugh out of politeness, not because something is funny?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Is it any surprise that after catching up on this thread, I am now totally confused as to what question to ask or to answer, or to reply, or to post?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't worry, Kaila, can't you just ask  the first question that pops into your head?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Does anyone mind if I do that too...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Go ahead....shall we take the opportunity to ask all those things we have been wondering about?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Ok..let's start with, would you tell me how old you are ?*


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

If I were to tell you our home State turned 160 a couple weeks ago... and 160 doesn't seem that old, anymore... would that give you a hint how old I am?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Does it make you   150 ? *


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

If you divide 150 by 2, then subtract 1, would you believe you might be there?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Now why did you have to bring maths into the equation?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

I am a little younger than Patch, and a whole lot younger than Patch's home State;
And older than Holly, I've noticed from her past posts cultural references: So....
Do you prefer this post of mine,  to another math equation?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

While on the subject of states, which Patch sort of was, and he gave a broad enough hint that it was easy to figure out which state he lives in, I gotta ask:
Why do you suppose some SF members are reluctant to divulge their location on their member "about" page, whether their state or general geographical area, especially when they openly divulge it in various threads?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Do scammers want to read "About" pages, but they don't want to bother with the diversions and multiple directions of thread topic discussions?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Do you think that divulging my location as "Los Angeles Suburbs" with a weird user name actually places me in danger of being scammed?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Have you had any unusual problems, since you have posted that way, 
that you never had previously?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

I have not.  Do you consider yourself very cautious and use strong banking, cyber, and in-person security measures?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

How much  caution is the right amount of balance between too much, and not enough?
Are others sometimes confused on that, too?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Do you think i'm easily confused ..?..*.


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

In today's world of technology, and those who will abuse it to take advantage of others, is there any amount of security that can guarantee you won't be scammed?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Isn't the only guarantee in life that we all have an expiration date?


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Aren't there two guarantees, one being we all have an expiration date and, two, that someone will follow this post with another question???


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

When you say we all have an expiration date, does that mean we are destined to expire on a particular date?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Aren't expiration dates different for everything - and therefore for each life?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

It would seem so, don't you agree?


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

On some of us, would it be better to have an expiration date or have a "best used by" date??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Why are there so many time zones on the planet Earth? 

(I was told it is okay on this thread,  for me to sometimes just ask whatever question
pops into my head.    )


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

On second thought; 
Do you think they decide on an _expiration date _for an item , based on its typical spoilage,
or based on how frequently they want you to discard it and 
to purchase replacement product, more of the same?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Do you think it would be possible for all parts of the planet to have the same time?
On the subject of food, I would guess that the manufacturers test the food to see how long it stays fresh.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Is it possible to all change from midnight to 12:01 AM simultaneously?  Of course.  Anything not constrained by physical laws is_ possible_. The issue is whether it would be more unwieldy than our current system.

Wouldn't it be more complicated to try to memorize who has daylight hours starting at midnight, or 7 AM, or 9 PM, than look up their time zone?

If this question was more than a passing thought, here's a terrific, short article about it from Smithsonian Magazine:
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/one-time-zone-for-the-world-127795315/


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Has this question  now got you thinking about the whole time thing?


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

What time thing?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*How old were you when you learned to tell the time ?*


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2021)

What does time need to know that you want me to tell it?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Are you confused ? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

I learned it from a childrens book that I still remember I loved.
How did you learn to tell the time on a clock?


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2021)

Did you know I'm so old Father Time was unmarried, had no kids, and was still in 6th grade when I graduated from college?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

What time was it, when you first met him?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

On 2nd thought, how did you get to classes on time, then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

How do you cope with jet-lag when you travel to a different time-zone?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Do you always sleep on the plane to counteract Jet lag ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

I was under the impression that it was better to time your flight to arrive at bed-time. Is that not the best advice?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 23, 2021)

If it were, wouldn't you be late for dinner?


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Would you be 'late for dinner' or would you be late for breakfast if you traveled far enough east you landed in tomorrow?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*What would you prefer to be late for ?...breakfast or dinner *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Is it alright that I'd prefer to be late for *lunch?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you eat meals at specific times or when the mood strikes?


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Being somewhat OCD, don't you think I eat by a pretty regimented schedule?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't you find yourself following a routine whether or not you mean to?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Would it be considered my new routine, if I am late for lunch, repeatedly?
Therefore I would no longer be considered _late?_


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Are you sure you are always late for lunch or just very early for supper?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Will there always be bedtime snacks available, then?


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

What bedtime snacks are you referring to?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 23, 2021)

What does it matter what kind? Don't you like just about any snack?


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Did you know our dog has to have a bedtime snack of ice cream or she thinks we don't like her anymore?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 23, 2021)

Considering the cost of ice cream, are you sure you still like her?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

How did that habit start?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Have you ever touched  a Nuns' Habit ? *


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

If I had ever touched a Nun's Habit, would that be a bad habit or a good habit... since touching a Nun could be a bad habit but a Nun's habit would, most generally be a good habit... therefore, do you understand why I'm confused about habit touching being good or bad???


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Do you think I can understand gobbledygook ? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

*Can you?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

Babies talk goobledygook but their mothers understand them, so isn't it just a case of taking the trouble to make sense of it?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Is it the same, or different with babies and with adults?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Do you ever talk baby talk as an adult ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Only to babies or toddlers.  Have you ever had a nurse talk baby talk to you?


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Are you aware I find it difficult to remember 70 some years ago when a nurse might have spoken to me in "baby talk"?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Did you not realize I was speaking of nurses who talk baby talk to adults?  (There are plenty who do, believe me.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*does anyone have a mother who was a nurse, as I did ? *


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Not this way, do you respect nurses?


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Do you know with a number of surgeries over the years, I have deep respect for nurses?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Have you ever wanted to _be_ a nurse?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

No, I'm no good with sick people, but I did want to be a doctor (not the same thing at all). 
Did you have an ambition which never came to fruition?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Is it possible for everyone to fulfil their ambitions given the right education?*


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

Don't you know there are many highly educated/intelligent people who are not very smart??


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*did you know that there's more Intelligent people with no common sense than possibly the other way around ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Why, despite my having *some* of both (intelligence and common sense)
did it take me multiple readings, before I comprehended that last prior post?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Do you think I'm smarter than you ?.*..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Are you surprised that I had not considered that possible reason?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Yes , do you think I wouldn't be ?   *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Is that a double negative?  Or just a single one?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Okay, it was not a double, but did it not sound like it mightn't be one?

And in addition, Why am I suddenly getting so many ads for assisted living?

(And now that I asked, will I get even more of them?)


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Are you also getting a lot of snail mail ads pushing free hearing tests from hearing aid companies?  Ugh...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes and very annoying they are, but isn't it somewhat better , knowing that others are getting them as well, and it's not just you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

* I get no ads at all....Why don't you have an ad Blocker ?...*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

On this site, or on my computer?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Both...if it was on your computer it would stop ads on this site as well as other sites, didn't you know about it ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Wouldn't it be great if ad blockers also blocked ads from arriving via email and snail mail?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Wouldn't it be great if Ad blockers, also blocked ads in the.... ?
oops, I was about to type *snail mail*, but I re-read the above post, just in time!

Gosh, do I need to re-read every single post, multiple times?

Does anyone else need to do that?


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

I do, don't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

No, once is enough for it to take root. When on the internet, do you feel that the tech giants have too much power over your activities?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Did a tech giant direct you or others, to *this* site?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*No...did they direct *_*you ?*_


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't remember if a Search engine was involved;
Do each of you remember, how you first found _this site and forum?_


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

I searched via duckduckgo. 
Did you try other forums before settling on this one?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, and this one is less restricting than the others. Do you find that female overseers are more nit-picking and narrow-minded than males? (thinking of Gransnet, which is one of the worst)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*I agree about gransnet...it takes just minutes before someone starts an argument on there on any topic.... Are you an active member of more than one forum now... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

Never been on Gransnet.  I'm not an active member of any other forum.  Are you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*No not now...  (  gransnet is a Brit forum for seniors) ..  do you play games online ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

I wonder what duckduckgo is, (an app or search engine, etc)
but no need to answer. I can google that 

What did all of you use to look up general info, during the years before Internet?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

Depended on how desperate I was for the info.  If it was trivia, like where have I seen that actor before, I'd usually have to let the thought go unless the answer suddenly came to me a couple of hours later.  For general info I'd ask my mom, husband, children, or friends.  Dictionary and encyclopedias helped, too.  Like now, I was a frequent library patron, and often went there for answers. 

Same question - where did all of you go to look up info before the Internet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm a great reader of various subjects, so I have quite a collection of books to consult when I need information. 
Did your parents provide you with plenty of books when you were growing up?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Absolutely not... I was rarely out of the school library tho'.... at home I would read toothpaste tubes, cornflake packets... 

Can you recall learning to read in class ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

I remember reading out loud as a youngster - perhaps 1st & 2nd grade, but don't recall learning to read.  We had walls of books and I was a voracious reader.  Always read everything in front of me, just as Holly described.  

Do you still love to read?


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2021)

Does your community have a good public library that provides excellent reading material in the genre you enjoy?


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Why of course it does, doesn't yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Yes, but has yours given most of it over to computers and not getting any new books in on the shelves... ?*


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2021)

Then it's safe to assume you would like to visit our library, where we have rows of new fiction and non-fiction to choose from?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

Sadly, because of government cuts, our libraries have closed. I love browsing the book sections in charity shops, and have got several bargains. 
Did your mother teach you to read and write before you started school?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh crikey Rosemarie...all of your libraries closed ?... are you in the North ?

*NO....did you have siblings at school with you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes I had siblings at school, which is where all of us learned to read. 

Our library continues to offer and purchase traditional books. I occasionally read those, but can't beat the convenience of their ebook program.

Are you more apt to go with ebooks or traditional books when getting something new to read?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

I browse the free samples on Google play and then buy a book if there is one I particularly like.
It seems odd but, although I have three brothers, there was never a time when we all attended the same school.
If you did have  siblings at the same school, did the teachers compare your work?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Not that I am aware of, how about you?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

No @Tish  .  Sorry but I'm not aware of whether or not, your teachers compared your work with anyone else's.
Would any of you be aware of whether mine did that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Not unless you told us...but that did happen to me until the teacher realised that the other child had the same name as me, but was not related. My husband was constantly compared to his brother, who was much brighter.

Are you still friendly with people you knew in school?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*No, have you been in contact through social media with  people you knew in school days ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

No, I have tried but come up against blanks. I don't think I'd want to actually meet any of them, I'm just curious to know how their lives turned out. We are so hopeful when we are young, not knowing what the future holds.

Have you been preparing your garden for the summer?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Yes... out there yesterday and will be again today.. have you got good weather to work out in today ? *


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

We have exceptionally nice weather predicted the next few days and would you believe I will be working my fingers to the bone... playing golf every single day??????


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

You would call that *work?  *


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Do you have any idea how much work it is to bend over, retrieving your golf ball from the hole?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Is that as much work,
 as it is for others of us, to lift a cup of tea, back and forth, to and from mouth?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Why do golfers wear those funny clothes?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Will that comment insult any golfers among us?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

It might do, but surely it's a fair question. Is it necessary to wear certain clothing to play the game?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't courses near you have somewhat conservative dress codes?


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Why would they?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Because golf and tennis tend to have dress codes.  https://golftips.golfweek.usatoday.com/golf-attire-etiquette-1691.html

I've golfed a handful of times (didn't love it) and was advised what to wear by the person who was teaching me.  
Have you ever golfed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

I've had a go but was consumed by giggles...as I do at times....tried bowls but the same thing happened...just can't take it seriously.

Are your children ever embarrassed by your behaviour in public?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

I certainly hope so!  

Do you do things strictly for shock value, even now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, I must admit I do.

Do you like being regarded as a crazy old biddy?


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

If I am called grumpy, grouchy, crazy, over-the-hill, or any other derogatory term... and I hear it... doesn't that mean I'm still alive and isn't that a good thing???


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

I prefer to think of myself as irreverent and outlandish, rather than a crazy old biddy.  Then again, I've always been irreverent and outlandish.  

Has that part of your personality changed over the years?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*No, if anything i have become worse... what about any of you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Definitely have become worse.  Do you relish your role as a bit of an unpredictable troublemaker?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't relish it, just always have been ,so I take it for granted sometimes it's a curse sometimes .... I try and conform, but I have to figuratively sit on my hands , and stay home.. to keep out of trouble... ......have you ever been arrested ?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

If I had, would this be a great place to share that?  

Do we all know what the next posted questions would be then?  

What was your offense?  Disturbing the peace?.....
by dressing in an outlandish fashion, at a golf course?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

I haven't been arrested but only by the grace of excellent luck and fortuitous happenstance.  As I got a little older I learned to constrain my wilder side to remain on this side of the law. 

All things considered, did you suffer very few lasting consequences for risky moves during your early adulthood?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, looking back now, I had some lucky escapes. Do we all think 'it won't happen to me'?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Do you think that ?...I certainly never gave it a thought that it would happen to me rather than thinking it won't happen to me ..am I confusing  all of you ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2021)

The trouble is, we can't prepare for every eventuality. 
Don't you think a certain amount of risk-taking is part of life?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Definitely yes, and positive too, but how much is too much?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't our comfort zones for risky behavior change as we age?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Is that from simply having had more experiences?
or is it developmental that would be part of a natural aging process, regardless of experiences?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't you think it's all of the above?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2021)

Can you remember how old you were when you started to take an interest in what was happening in the rest of the world?


----------



## Patch (Mar 1, 2021)

What if I were happy in my little corner of the world, unbothered by what goes on across the globe?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes, but we were dealing with the Vietnam War and our brothers and siblings being drafted.  I was about 16 when I started to really pay attention.  How about you?


----------



## Patch (Mar 1, 2021)

Graduating high school in 1964, would you believe I enlisted in the U.S. Air Force in 1966... but was refused entry due to extremely poor eyesight?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Why would I not believe that?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*how old are you when you graduate high school in the USA ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Mostly 17-18.  How about in the UK (or other places, depending on who answers)?


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

17 Here in Australia, what about you?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

It's younger in the U.K, I think; Is that correct?

And I wonder, how old do people usually graduate high school in Canada, then?
Similar to nearby U.S.  Or to U.K.?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2021)

Is our college the equivalent of high school?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*it is for 6th form colleges, and those which used to be known as technical colleges.. but 18 or 19 for higher grade colleges within universities... did you go to university ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

No, ...I'm surprised that all my children did as I set a bad example!

Do you think the attitude of parents and teachers affects a child's progress at school?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

How could it not?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2021)

Aren't the influences of peers and friends, and of society, significant as well,
and stronger influence than parents and teachers, for at least some of the young people?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*No I don't think so.... don't you think the support of parents & teachers is fundamental ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes, but some people have surpassed those,
and some others fall short or far differently than those influences;
You haven't personally seen much of that?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

I have yet to hear or read successful people who don't name a parent, teacher, neighbor, pastor, or influential advisor whom they acknowledge to have been instrumental in their success.  
Don't you think that the early foundation of dedicated, invested parents and teachers is very important, if not essential?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes, isn't it sad that so many people don't feel any responsibility towards their child's development?


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Indeed it is, wouldn't you say?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*I just did a few questions back  are you reading the questions here? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

Was it worded differently?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*Do you believe that the children are going to easily catch up with the year of schooling they've missed ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2021)

No..2 of our Grand kids are having problems.

Do you think a change is needed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2021)

Are they finding it difficult to concentrate away from the school environment?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Of course many are having difficulty.  The entire construct of online schooling is different.  

Since nearly all children are in the same boat, don't you imagine a good portion of the early weeks of in-class instruction will focus on reorienting them, and assessing what deficits need to be addressed?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*Do you agree that all children in senior school should have an extra hour added to their day until they're caught up*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Is that being proposed or planned or done, there?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

actually more hours are being proposed... *do you think that when the children return to school again, teachers will again complain they're at risk of infection *


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Why do you ask?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Some are already voicing concerns. In response, many US states are now vaccinating teachers. 

Given how many teachers and school support staff are at risk because of age or other issues, don't you think it's reasonable for teachers to worry about being infected (particularly because so many children are asymptomatic while passing the virus?


----------



## Patch (Mar 3, 2021)

If every student requires one additional year of education to get caught up, isn't that sacrifice worth the trade off for potential loss of life?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*I agree... but do you think parents will agree to it ? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Not ALL or even most students will need another year of education.  Many have done well with online learning and most have done well enough to not require repeating a full year.  Adding a year would surely ratchet up dropout rates.  

At the end of your high school years weren't you so eager to be sprung that you could barely make it through to the end?


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Do you know I could not wait to graduate high school, get off the farm, and begin college?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*No, I didn't know that did you think we would ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Why didn't all of us know that? 
Are we all quite unobservant?


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't know, are we?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Haven't you proved the point, with that question?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Aren't we talking in generalities?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Do you  all usually generalise ?*


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Can we specifically generalize specifics?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Can you ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2021)

Can you do 2 things at once?  (Or 3, or 4 or 5? )


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm a woman, does that answer your question?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2021)

Not for me, but do others think so?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Yes, because I can often  do as much as that at any one time.....do you think men can multi-task ?*


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2021)

Married to a beautiful and patient lady for almost 55 years, don't you imagine I've had to perfect the art of multi-tasking... just to keep up with her????


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Have you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Isn't it more the case that men don't have to bother because they know a woman will do it instead?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*what about men who live alone ? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm married to someone far more organized and efficient than I am.  When it comes to bringing tasks alllll the way to completion, his ability to stay focused helps me stay on track.  Sure, I buy the cards and even write them out, but then they sit (unaddressed) for a few days until he casually says, "If you'll address those cards I'll take them to the post office while I'm out."     

Is our marriage unusual in that way?


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Not at all, why do you ask?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

Isn't that what marriage is about....sharing things?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Isn't it more the case that men don't have to bother because they know a woman will do it instead?


I asked because of this ^^^ comment.  

My husband is as apt to pick up my slack as I am to pick up his. Is that rare or unusual?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Do you think it's normal, are your married friends the same way ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Only a few of my (same age as me) married friends have excellent marriages.  Often both partners behave as if they're much put upon.  Putting the other down seems a perverse way to try to elevate oneself.  Perhaps that's why our parties and social group is populated by people from their 20s - 90s, with a strong emphasis on the 30s - 50s.  

I've found that discontent as well as joy can be infectious, have you also noticed that?


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

Certainly!  There's nothing more contagious than a bad attitude!!!

Which do you wear most often, a smile or a frown??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Have you ever tried to form both, a smile and a frown,  simultaneously?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 6, 2021)

Have you ever tried turning your frown upside down?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Would I need to stand on my head, in order to do that?


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm certainly not agile enough to place my head on the floor and get my legs to bend far enough to stand on my head, are you??


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

Am I right in thinking you don't do yoga?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Do  any of you do yoga ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, I do...is that why I don't have issues with mobility, or am I just very lucky?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Would you suggest everyone takes up yoga ?...do you have to have a laid back personality to enjoy Yoga *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

No, on the contrary, yoga relaxes you.....I am one of the most stressed out people on the planet.
Do you find that listening to music relaxes you.....providing it's your choice and not the neighbours?


----------



## Patch (Mar 7, 2021)

If I told you we live in a community that is home to a large university and a nearby military base, would you believe we "enjoy" lots of other people's VERY LOUD music as they drive down the streets near our home??


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*I would believe it, having lived right next to the Queens colour RAF squadron parade ground... where music practice went on all the time but especially early on Sunday mornings... ...have you ever been a member of one of the forces?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *I would believe it, having lived right next to the Queens colour RAF squadron parade ground... where music practice went on all the time but especially early on Sunday mornings... ...have you ever been a member of one of the forces?*


That reminds me of when we lived in Kenya and our men were training the Africans to take over the base. A squad were being taught how to march....my father went into the canteen and put 'Spanish Flea' on the jukebox. Africans have a strong sense of rhythm  and couldn't stop themselves dancing to the music instead of marching!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm not an African but find that it's a lot easier to dance to music than to march, don't you?


----------



## Patch (Mar 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *I would believe it, having lived right next to the Queens colour RAF squadron parade ground... where music practice went on all the time but especially early on Sunday mornings... ...have you ever been a member of one of the forces?*


Enlisted in the Air Force in 1966.  New bride and I planned on making it a career.  Was refused entry to any of the four services due to extremely poor eyesight.  Wore "pop bottle thick" glasses back then.  Our son is career U.S. Army.  He's in Korea at the present time.  Made E-8 this past year.  Still has about 5 years before he will retire.

Answering the last questions with a question... Do you know I have two left feet, having never mastered dancing or marching?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

How would I know that?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Is 2 left feet just another way of saying uncoordinated ? *


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Can people have two left feet?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Does one season change to another, quickly, where you live?
Or very slowly and gradual?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*did you know in the UK we can have 4 seasons in just one day ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2021)

Is that a meteorological fact,
 or a frame of mind and perspective,
 or a cultural phrase?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2021)

Or would that be in different locations in the UK, but on the same day?

(I'm obviously very confused by the idea in Holly's post, and curious about it.  )


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*It's fact and it can be in any part of the UK.... have you never seen that type of weather happen anywhere ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Is your weather typically that unstable?


----------



## Patch (Mar 8, 2021)

We say Kansas can see all four seasons... in a 24 hour period.  Living here going on 75 years, I've seen it happen.  We can have 50 degree, or more, temperature drop in a day.  We can see rain, snow, hail and, even, a tornado in the same day.

Have you ever seen "thundersnow"?


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

No, I haven't, can you please explain what it's like?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2021)

Would we need to go there, to fully comprehend it?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Evidently so.  Moving on.  

Does your area get frequent thunderstorms? (They're a rarity here.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes we often get Thunderstorms, do you get a lot of snow in the winter months?


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

We do, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

*Do you like it when you get snow ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

I do, but then again it's only a once in every 50 years experience (so far) in my area.  

Do you particularly like the hush of the world around you when snow muffles most sounds? (I do miss that.)


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2021)

I despise snow!  It's beautiful, but shuts down the golf course.  

As an adult, do you still build snowmen and have snowball fights or make snow angels?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*I don't but do you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Did you know there are less uncomfortable ways to have a snowball fight than to be pelted with freezing cold snow containing the occasional rock or ice pellet? 

(I bought this about 5 years ago - it's a hoot with people of all ages and gets to be a pretty good workout. These days I play it with my grands...


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

I did not know that, should I have?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

I didn't know, either. Are we out of touch, or is it a well-hidden secret?

Is it common and well-known, or is it not for sale, in many places?


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2021)

As long as you are the "pelter" and not the "peltee", what's the problem with being hit with a frozen sphere of ice??  :<(


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

I first found them on Amazon but have seen them for sale online in other places.  Not common but very fun! 

Do you get a charge out of finding and sharing very cool toys or games few others have come across yet?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*I don't have young people in my life... do you enjoy playing with the youngsters in your life ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

I do!  My grands love to pretend they own a restaurant - they bring me a menu, take the order, then bring pretend food.  I often play a cranky customer, or one who's hard of hearing, or a lying one (that's NOT what I ordered and I'm not paying for it), etc.  They love it!  

Do you think that a lot of adults are uncomfortable with kids (including teens) because they forget how to appeal to their senses of humor?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

People have a sense of humor???


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

No.  CHILDREN have a sense of humor.  Adults not so much.  

Do you despair at how many seniors have lost their ability to be silly now and then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2021)

Have you never watched the tv programmes featuring the daft things people do.....if you have you would know that silliness is not confined to the young.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

There are vast differences between being silly, foolish and stupid, don't you think?   Off the top of my head, I'd say that 
silly is splashing around in puddles in the rain, 
foolish is putting on a bathing suit and jumping in an outdoor, unheated pool during extremely cold temperatures, 
stupid is driving your truck on a frozen body of water as part of an ice fishing plan without first checking the thickness of the ice. 

The last is the kind of thing that winds up on TV shows.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Is that what Ice road truckers is about?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Tish said:


> Is that what Ice road truckers is about?


Never heard of it.  I was thinking about YouTube videos.  Have you ever seen these?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*Yes..and what do  feel about people who dive into ice to rescue an animal would you do it ? *


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2021)

Since I have never learned to swim, would it be a good idea for me to dive into any water... warm or cold?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2021)

Is swimming like riding a bike...once learned never lost?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2021)

Could you rescue an animal from icy waters using a bicycle?


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2021)

Is anything actually impossible?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Would you prefer to believe that some things are highly improbable ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2021)

If you mean could _I_ personally, rescue an animal from water , using a bicycle,
the answer is no,
but could _*someone possibly?
Or probably possibly?*_


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

What are the possibilities?


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2021)

Couldn't you mount an exercise bike on a raft, connect the bike flywheel to a propeller or paddle wheel, and "peddle" the boat out to save the animal?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Well could you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Wouldn't the freezing, drowning animal be history long before that was accomplished?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*what about if it was a seal , or a penguin ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

What are the chances either of those would require rescuing - and that an untrained human passerby would recognize their need for same?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2021)

Might the seal or penguin be more likely,
 or possibly, or probably, be able to rescue *you,?? 

R*ather than for them to need you to rescue them, and you to then find yourself probably unable to succeed?
Unless of course you had the specialized equipment mentioned in above posts, and the amazing speed required, as was also mentioned above?????

(  Thank you for this humorous thread, today, all of you!!!!)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*do you think they might be on a bike when they rescue us ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2021)

It's possible....OR, is it NOT possible?

Wouldn't this also make a good animated film?

Would they quite possibly be on a bike that is capable of flying through air to arrive at the needed destination for a rescue?
Like the bicycle  ridden by the window of the flying house, in the land of  Oz?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*would you rather be in Elliots' basket on his bike as he flew through the air to rescue ET?*


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Of course, wouldn't you?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2021)

What would happen if  he stopped pedalling?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

*Would you land on Neverland  with peter Pan ?*


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

How could you ever land on Neverland if Neverland had no land on which to ever land?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Wouldn't you rather land in Neverland than in No Man's Land?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

*Have you ever visited No Man's Land ?*


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

How could it still be referred to as "No Man's Land" if I... a male... had ever visited it??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it possible or probable that you *have* visited there? .....

and that you didn't notice you were the only one present?
And didn't in fact realize, that was where you'd landed?  (Or arrived.  ? )
Perhaps that occurred, _many times?
_


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

How many times are many times?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2021)

Would the answer be *too* many times?


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Don't you understand one's definition of "many" could be significantly different than another person's and, therefore, wouldn't it be perfunctory to assume I could answer the above question?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Do you know the meaning of perfumer... perfectomy...perfectory...  errmmm wot he said above ..^^^^^*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Is anyone _here on this perfunctory thread, _accusing anyone else here,
of being perfectoryific or perfumalific, or something similar?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

My father was a perfumer, does that count?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh yes, I would think that definitely counts a great deal!    
 Wouldn't we *all,
be able to agree, on at least that one fact?
*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

And I _MIGHT_ possibly, have had a cousin, who was believed to be (but not proven)
a perfectionist;  Would that count, as well?

(And I have had a neighbor who was so very perfumatic,
that it was problematic .......therefore,  Wouldn't that count, too?)


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

It should, but does it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Did you know that perfumieres did not catch the plague?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Did you know that perfumieres did not catch the plague?


Is that true?  Would love to read a link - I can't find anything on it though.

Do you also find that the hardest part of getting answers from search engines is properly phrasing the question?


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Totally!
Do you think they need to change the phrasing?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Did you know that they did change that system of key words, a while back,
to be more accurate?

Do you think they succeeded or not?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't you find it frustrating when the search engine picks up on one word, but it isn't what you're looking for?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Is that true?  Would love to read a link - I can't find anything on it though.
> 
> Do you also find that the hardest part of getting answers from search engines is properly phrasing the question?


It is thought that the essential oils used in the perfume industry sterilized the air, and killed any viruses.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Boolean searches are a mystery to me, much like electricity.  If I try to turn on a lamp and it doesn't work, I'll change the bulb.  After that, I've got nothing!  

I do try rephrasing (as I did with the perfume and plague connection), but that doesn't always guarantee success. 

Doesn't a search engine sometimes remind you of trying to find a word that you know exists but you can't remember it - so you struggle with a thesaurus, finding words that kind of work but not like the precise one you're looking for?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

It does often seem, that the most difficult topics to search for and find, are the ones that link 2 subjects,
such as what  StarSong was searching for, described above.

Have you found that, as I have, with many other topics as well?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

I have!  Great analysis - it does happen often when two topics are linked in the search but almost never linked in everyday life.   

Have you also found that despite narrowing down the time frame you often get results that are out of date?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes, and....
Isn't that amazing _HOW EXTREME the time periods are, 
away from current time frames,
or how different from whatever the time period you search for?_


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

I use Google Chrome for my search engine and don't seem to have issues.  Have found answers pretty quickly for most things I search for.  

Do you who are having issues use Google Chrome?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

Issues with Google Chrome???


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Are there any _other_ types of issues, that people might be having?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2021)

Is life s bowl of cherries?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2021)

The trouble with google is that they want your life story before you can search for anything. Does anyone else make a point of constantly clearing cookies?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

I do...* but would you rather eat cookies ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Who wouldn't?  

p.s. Duckduckgo is my go-to search engine. Google only comes into play if I can't find it on DDG - so maybe once or twice a month. And neither search engine had anything concrete to say about perfume makers being protected from the plague.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2021)

Are you suggesting I made it up? If so, I suggest you don't rely quite so much on the internet when doing research! I read the information in a book!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Are you suggesting I made it up? If so, I suggest you don't rely quite so much on the internet when doing research! I read the information in a book!


Whoa! I am not suggesting that.  As stated in post #3717, I'm saying that I can't find it, which I attribute to my inability to phrase it in such a way that a boolean search understands what I'm looking for and can retrieve the information for me.  I see it as a two-fold issue: a shortcoming of search engines and my own inability to phrase the question.

Let's get back to cookies...
Do you have a favorite kind of cookie, or is your favorite whatever happens to be in front of you at that moment?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Isn't a cookie sitting right in front of you, 
more deliciously desirable than any other type that is imaginary and out of reach? 

I imagine a giant soft Bakery-baked cookie, but I will accept any cookie in front of me;
Wouldn't you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

*What's your favourite biscuit/cookie ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2021)

Chocolate ginger cookies....which are yours? By the way, what happened to fig rolls...haven't seen those for ages.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

Still around, I saw them just the other day funnily enough..... is your favourite biscuit covered in chocolate ?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

If it was close enough for you to see it, did you eat it, Holly?

I'd love either of those mentioned by Rosemarie, but they are too imaginary for me to feel satiated; so could I have some other type, please?

I saw a couple of squash cookies, yesterday, so I ate them.  Has anyone ever had such a thing?

Isn't any cookie/biscuit tasty enough, due to sweet flavorings?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

I forgot to add, Isn't almost anything better when covered with chocolate?
(Any cookie/biscuit, that is!)


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

I would say so, have you ever had a Timtam?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Are they as tasty as advertised?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2021)

How about Jammie Dodgers....do you have those in America?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Yes @Tish I've had a tim-tam a few times . they taste a lot like penguins... 

Do you ever wonder why Penguins are not food like fish *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2021)

Have you realised that we do not eat animals which eat other animals?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Does that exclude fish like shark? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

I never thought about @Rosemarie's point before. Other than seafood and non-factory-farmed birds (that eat a lot of bugs and worms), humans tend to eat vegetarians.  With factory farming, that's even more true.  

I knew a woman who hated fish - she'd wrinkle her nose and say it "tasted too fishy." Weird thing was, she ate dark meat (not albacore) tuna canned in oil at least twice a week, which to me is among the fishiest of fish offerings on the market.

Is there a food you don't like even though you greatly enjoy a close cousin to it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Do you love Bacon but dislike Pork ? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

The only pork I love is Iberico Ham which I can only get in Spain, and occasionally a tiny bit of very good prosciutto.  Occasionally as in a couple of times a year.

When traveling do you eat local specialties?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2021)

I do enjoy sampling the local bakery items and cheeses but not any kind of meat.
 Do the different American states have their own cuisine?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Many regions or states have local specialties based on who settled there and what grows well in the region.  Texas's version of Mexican food (Tex-Mex) is quite different from California's version.  Kansas City is famous for BBQ, which is not the same as Texas's famous BBQ.  Minnesota and adjacent northern, middle of the country states were largely settled by Northern Europeans so their traditional foods tend to lean that way.  Southern food is its own animal altogether.  

Do various regions of England have specialty cuisines?


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm here in the MIdwest, but have traveled to the New England area.  They eat scrapple... something from the Pennsylvania Dutch heritage.  It's scraps of pork mixed with cornmeal.  I did NOT like it!!!  The South talks about liking chitlins and grits.  I've eaten both and have enjoyed them.  Chitlins (chitterlings) and mountain oysters taste really good until some folks find out what they are.

Do you enjoy trying different cuisines?  Where do you go for recipes?  Or, are you content with your current diet and not interested in trying new food choces?


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

I love trying different cuisines, I go to Google for new recipes, where do you go to get new ones?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*I go to Youtube for new recipes...don't you ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Do they cook the food for you, and offer samples?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Have you lost your mind ?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Is it that obvious?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Can't you tell???


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

Don't you know my persistent psychological problems are only shared with the numerous voice in my head?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

Do they ever get you into trouble?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't you find it comforting to have your other self to confide in?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Confidentially, do you trust yourself  to keep your secrets ? *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Nah.... I hold very few cards close to the vest.  Don't you think there are very few secrets in life, particularly these days?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Is my wildly creative imagination anything of a secret around here?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Btw, on a different topic mentioned above,  (_barely mentioned! )_

I've always liked *v*ests, but they are rarely worn, nowadays.
Do you have any, and do you ever wear one of any type?

(Starsong obviously has at least one, but does not keep her cards there, apparently )


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Is my wildly creative imagination anything of a secret around here?


A vivid imagination is a great asset.....don't let anyone tell you otherwise...they are just jealous!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, I wear vests...but in America a vest is what we call a waistcoat....which exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you for that wonderful viewpoint about imagination, Rosemarie!  I wish I'd had you around, when I was younger.
It took me many decades to realize the truth of it being  a very potentially positive asset, after having been strongly told the opposite.

I think I meant all the varying sorts of vests, (for males or females)
probably waistcoats included, but not primarily those.  
I've had all sorts of fabric, and crocheted and knitted ones, and self-designed numerous original types.

Has anyone else enjoyed wearing vests, or just liked the look of them?
(Are yours knitted or sewn fabric?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

I always wanted one of those crocheted ones which were popular during the sixties, along with those afghan coats. 
When you watch the old movies and programmes from that era, are you surprised at how smart everyone looked?


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

I am very surprised are you?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Wouldn't you rather say, shocked?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

This is a vest in the UK... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Waistcoat.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which do you prefer ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 18, 2021)

Which do you think would look best on me?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

Does this mean one can be wearing two vests at the same time, one as an under-garment and one over your shirt?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Which do you think would look best on me?


I can see you in the blue waistcoat what do _you _think?


----------



## Patch (Mar 19, 2021)

Vests or waistcoats??


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

*They are Vests..... wouldn't you prefer to wear a waistcoat ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

What you're calling a waistcoat we call a vest in the US.  Those other things are tank style undershirts and shouldn't be worn by anyone who isn't youthful and ripped.


I'm a big fan of vests myself, and have several beautiful silk vests that I pair with long sleeve blouses and dressy pants. A very smart look.
Do you have dressy vests/waistcoasts?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

*Yes..I know you Americans call waistcoats vests... it's wrong but I'll have to let you away with it ? 

Yes I have many dressy waistcoats and some casual ones too... ...do you wear shirts in preference to plain  Tees...*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Unless dressing up, I mostly wear tee shirts with whatever sleeve length is appropriate for the day's weather.  I live a very casual lifestyle in a very casual city.  

Do you mostly wear tee shirts or printed/patterned tops?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Do shirts with sayings count?

How long do your clothes generally last?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> What you're calling a waistcoat we call a vest in the US.  Those other things are tank style undershirts and shouldn't be worn by anyone who isn't youthful and ripped.
> View attachment 155444


The scruff around here call those wife-beaters. They look a lot like this guy. Youthful, if by youthful you mean still breathing, and ripped, if by ripped you mean full o' liquor and stuff.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> What you're calling a waistcoat we call a vest in the US.  Those other things are tank style undershirts and shouldn't be worn by anyone who isn't youthful and ripped.
> View attachment 155444
> 
> I'm a big fan of vests myself, and have several beautiful silk vests that I pair with long sleeve blouses and dressy pants. A very smart look.
> Do you have dressy vests/waistcoasts?


The only waistcoats I have are knitted ones I have made myself. 
I'm curious now....what sort of underwear do you wear in the really cold weather?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

Thermal type, (waffle knit fabric)  with or without, long sleeves, (for cold weather undershirts) Rosemarie.....
and btw, I could have made some of those popular 60's _vests_, for you, if I'd known you then,
or shown you how to make them.

I also like the look, warmth and comfort of the knitted ones with v-necks,
that were a vest style that men used to wear, long ago, on top of a shirt, often a turtleneck knit fabric shirt with long sleeves underneath.

Does anyone else, from other places, call a turtleneck, a turtleneck?

Much of my clothing lasts a lifetime or two. How about yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes we call this a turtle neck...half way between a round neck and a polo neck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*is it the same where you are...?

I take good care of my  clothes, does anyone have their clothes dry-cleaned regularly..*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

We would call that a mock-turtle neck, @hollydolly

because it doesn't fold over and down,  fully, like a turtle neck.
Nowadays, there are probably more mock turtle necks than the original, once extremely popular (fold over) turtle necks,
that we in cold weather areas, loved.  You could unfold the long neck, to keep more of your neck warm from wintery weather, when going outdoors, or when a room was chilly.

Is that you, Or,
Did you ever model clothing, like the people in these pictures?

(There goes my imagination again.   You might give the same reply to this one, that you gave me once, earlier in this thread. )


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

A neck that can fold down is called a Polo Neck here... 









 ...not to be confused with  a Polo _shirt.._. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Do you think I look like someone who has modelled clothes ?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

That is very interesting; Thank you for showing me
what you prefer to call a turtle neck, and that you get confused between a neck and a shirt.


Are we probably correct, if we guess that none of us here, look like clothing models? 

Except for perhaps.... who???


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

There are so many reasons why I've never been a clothing model, but will stick with the fact that at 5'4" I'm at least 6" too short. 

@hollydolly, to answer your question, I've never been much for getting things dry cleaned. Too much of a hassle and way too costly. "Dry Clean Only" on the tag of anything but an extremely dressy outfit is enough for me to put the garment back on the rack and continue searching.

Don't you get tired of clothing before it starts to look like it has seen better days?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Have you been going through my wardrobe?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

What's that unidentified thing hanging on a rack in there?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That is very interesting; Thank you for showing me
> what you prefer to call a turtle neck, and that you get confused between a neck and a shirt.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, me....I'm tall and slim so would have made a good model.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

I wonder how it is that we have different names for things? No wonder we get confused.

In Britain we wear pinafore dresses.....Americans call them jumpers.....which is our name for sweaters!
Do you know what knickers are?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

I think I know, what knickers are, but wouldn't my assumption likely be incorrect?


Are they 3/4 length pants, with a shirred cuff just below the knee?
Often worn for some type of sport activity? 

As for jumpers, they were such a unique and helpful, very comfortable, layered type of a dress
worn on top of warmer turtle neck top, 
That was way back 
during the years when girls were required to wear dresses to school, regardless of frigid cold and whirling storms.
Can you believe I was reprimanded in kindergarten, for wearing leggings (snowpants)
to school in an extreme winter storm?
Obviously made to feel so badly, that I've remembered the teacher's reaction, all my life?

(Don't worry; I'm over it, now. )


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

I forgot to ask....
Do you realize that when I hear the term, pinafore dress,
 I picture something a ballet dancer would wear in a formal stage presentation of Tchaikovsky's ...... Well, you get the idea, right?

(nothing like an informal jumper!  )


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

My use of those words are the same as Kaila's, which makes sense because we're both American.  

I wore a lot of jumpers during my youth through my 20s. Thought they were very cute. I had some adorable dressy overalls that I layered with blouses underneath. At some point jumpers fell out of fashion except for school uniforms and very young girls.

I had no idea what a pinafore was (other than it was some sort of dress) until I looked it up just now and learned it's what we call a jumper. 

Knickers went out of fashion 100 years ago or so, but I believe non-US English speaking countries use that term for underpants/panties. Correct?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes correct... we call ladies underwear knickers..or pants.. the former tend to be used to describe less frumpy pants .... mens' underwear are called underpants or brief..or boxers..

Our jumpers ( sweaters ) are also called jerseys although that's fallen out of fashion more recently,


 and these



 are called tank tops ......did you know that ?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Gosh no, I didn't. 
Tank tops, here, means very lightweight, summery ones,
worn by themselves, and with similarly low (or lower scoop-U shaped) neckline ,
and sleeveless, as pictured or often with even narrower shoulders,
for the less amount of clothing needed or wanted, in very hot weather.

The one you pictured would be one of the ones I'd originally meant when I mentioned _*vests.

Do you wish, now, that I'd never raised the topic?  *_


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Hard to believe it's the same language sometimes, isn't it?  On this same subject, I happened to watch a comedy standup special last night with Trevor Noah.  He riffed on being offered a "napkin" during his first Los Angeles taco truck experience.  It seems "napkins" in S. Africa are what we call diapers.  The taco truck owner was unlikely to have the term serviette.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*Kaila..the thinner these tank tops get , the more the name changes.. crop top..cami etc.... 

Now being as I have you both hostage so to speak..can you tell me why your forebears  changed the English language out of recognition ? *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

We were told when we were young,
that it was _your ancestors_ 

who made all words far longer than necessary or efficient, and those words didn't fit into our small newspapers, and wasted money for our printing presses.....

But somehow, as an adult, that explanation no longer makes *any sense* to me;
Does it, to anyone?
Did it to those people who told us such things?
Or did they conjure that up, and why?

Must we simply now, all accept that all languages evolve, wherever they are utilized?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't you think that the internet will smooth out a lot of the language differences over time?  English speakers from all over the world are communicating on a regular basis.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Over how much time would you say?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

At what point in time did it begin, 
so we'll have some idea, when it occurs , and how long it then will have taken?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

And, how will word spellings be _decided, or smoothed out? _

Will we need to negotiate and come to agreements, such as,

If you are willing to switch out colour for color, then we will spell flavor as flavour?????
Or do you prefer we exchange a more commonly used word in exchange, such as favourite
for your _admitting _that colour should be color?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I think I know, what knickers are, but wouldn't my assumption likely be incorrect?
> 
> 
> Are they 3/4 length pants, with a shirred cuff just below the knee?
> ...


During cold weather, we were allowed to wear heavy winter clothing while walking to school, but then had to change once we got there.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Kaila said:


> And, how will word spellings be _decided, or smoothed out? _
> 
> Will we need to negotiate and come to agreements, such as,
> 
> ...


A lot of English words originated in French, which has the extra letters. So, sorry to say it, but British English is the correct version, Americans have changed it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

Kaila said:


> And, how will word spellings be _decided, or smoothed out? _
> 
> Will we need to negotiate and come to agreements, such as,
> 
> ...


well of course we would never admit colour should be color because it never would , you do realise  we as a country have been talking.. living , fighting shopping, ,  for centuries  before you had civilisation much less learned how to speak English ... ? We have houses and graves in our cemeteries  in our Village older than your  once British  owned America... ...did you know that ?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Comment withdrawn.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Don't you know I'm stating facts ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Comment withdrawn.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't think we need to go there about slavery .. we can start a real war here about who were the worst slave traders... ... and as for the Indigenous people owning America, they certainly did... and they kept their language, however the vast majority who emigrated to the Americas..took the English language with them, and they changed it... the facts are ''not as I see them''..the facts cannot be disputed  that Britain as I said..was a civilised country long before America was recognised as a country...

That said if I can't state facts on this thread without someone trying to cause an argument I won't be posting here any more..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Please let's not do this.  You'll be put in a position of defending your country and I'll be put in a position of defending mine, with the end result of hurt feelings that could damage our friendship.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Please let's not do this.  You'll be put in a position of defending your country and I'll be put in a position of defending mine, with the end result of hurt feelings that could damage our friendship.


too late..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Would it be possible for us to continue asking questions of each other... sometimes rather silly and dumb ones... and not delve into subjects that can involve politics, etc.??


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Of Course, we can, don't you agree?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm good with that.  Would someone please offer up a new topic?


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Do you want to ask questions about four-wheel drive trucks and big ol' construction equipment or ask questions about doilies and crocheting?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2021)

I know nothing about vehicles and anyway, we might start arguing about the effect of 4x4 s on the environment, so we'll steer (!) clear of that subject.
Do you think the continent of Atlantis actually existed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> A lot of English words originated in French, which has the extra letters. So, sorry to say it, but British English is the correct version, Americans have changed it.


Why have people laughed, do they find it so difficult to face up to the truth? It's looking as though your attitude has lost both me and Hollydolly.
This just illustrates how poorly educated Americans are, otherwise you would  already know what we have stated. No wonder so many celebs who go to Hollywood, have their children educated in England.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

For the record I didn't disagree about why Americans speak English, nor that American spellings vary from the original version.  I put up a laughter emoji because whether a word is spelled color or colour is fine with me.  I don't disagree that the English version is historically correct.  That said, if my grandchildren spell it colour, their teachers will consider it a misspelling and reduce their grade accordingly.  

I took umbrage at what I perceived to be denigrating statements about the US and it fell apart from there.

The odd thing is, I'm not particularly patriotic.  It's not difficult for me to see the many ugly sides of America.  I know my relatively young country is  a melange of many cultures, and the English language is among the numerous indelible imprints England made in North America.      

Perhaps it's the kind of thing where siblings don't mind picking on each other but when someone outside the family kicks dirt on their shoes the family will band together and fight that person to the death.    

I apologize for my comments and withdrew them because I realize they were an overreaction. I'm hoping that our cyber friendship are large enough to contain this kerfuffle rather than to define it.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

I find it hard to believe, have you some proof it existed?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Why is a giant cookie so much smaller than a small mountain?


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

If you made "a mountain out of a molehill" and the Jolly Green Giant baked the cookies, could the Giant's giant cookies be larger than the mole's molehill mountain?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

But where would he bake them?


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Wouldn't the Jolly Green Giant have a giant kitchen with giant appliances and giant cookware where he makes his gigantic meals and could bake giant cookies?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Do you suppose there's a whole Jolly Green Giant family?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Where would they buy their clothing?


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Is there a store that could cater to them?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Could they fit in, through the doors?
And walk under the ceilings?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Don't you suppose that the Valley of The Jolly Green Giant has other giant families in the neighborhood?


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2021)

Do you mean "giant" families... where all family members are giants... or giant "families" where they are typical sized people but each family having a dozen or so children?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Patch said:


> Do you mean "giant" families... where all family members are giants... or giant "families" where they are typical sized people but each family having a dozen or so children?


The Jolly Green Giant was a large sized man.  Assuming that his family would likewise be super-sized, don't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Which continent do you suppose they live on?


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2021)

Wouldn't the "Green" Giant live in Greenland?


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Why would he live there?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

How could he possibly like anyplace else, any better than that?


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

Could he live in that South American country... Argiantina?  Or, could he be from the United States, living in Virgianta or West Virgianta?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Aren't those all excellent suggestions ?! 
for places where he and his giant family and his giant community members,
could vacation or visit?

Mightn't they want, after all, once in a while,
to see something fascinating that could only be found, outside of Greenland?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Do you think they'd want to feel relatively tiny?  If so, they could try Brobdingnag, the land of the giants that Gulliver visited after Lilliput.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Have they a map to get there?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Are there enough copies for everyone?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

Did you get yours?


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

Wouldn't it be easier to just use a GPS device than a road map?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

But isn't it so much more fun trying to fold and unfold the road maps?
Had you ever figured out how to do that consistently?


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

Do you understand that after being blessed to be married to one of the most beautiful, patient, and caring blonde ladies God put on this Earth for almost 55 years, you might find me hand her an unfolded road map just to keep her entertained for the next hour trying to refold it??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Shall I take that reply as a _no_?  
(To my question as to whether or not, you ever figured out how to fold them? )

Do they all fold the same way, or are there different ways for different designs?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't you think the same people designed fitted sheets and those giant maps?  Both are invaluable, but after the first use the original folds are nearly impossible to reproduce.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Were those the same people who also designed the very small, convenient-appearing and cute, portable cases and carry bags,
 for very large items, such as tents and sleeping bags?

That once you've taken them out the first time, you wonder how they possibly mean for you to be able to fit them back in and out, easily, and ever again, so that you can use those carriers??


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Can you really not get them back in?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Would you like to try it for me?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Will you help?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Shall I try to find the directions that came with the items?


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Why would you read the instructions before realizing you can't make it without them, then realizing you tossed the instructions in the trash and they are now covered with coffee grounds???


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Is the coffee any good then, at least?


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2021)

Do you not understand that strong, black coffee has a huge impact on the mental and emotional attitude people around me must put up with for the entire day?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Are you able to consume a fair amount of caffeine without becoming anxious or jittery?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2021)

Could we let you know that answer, later? 
... when we might be less anxious, and more able to string a sentences together without being jittery and chattery and high-strung,  @StarSong   ?


I also wanted to ask here, if anyone who has ever purchased any of the before-mentioned LARGE items, with a teeny-tiny portable carry bag,
Ever HAD received with them, ANY instructions on HOW to get the items into them?

Or did the directions, like mine, and the outer wrapper or bag or signage, JUST simply SAY that they will fit into the handy carrier which came included?
Often finding that  it doesnt even come in the so-called convenient, while very miniature travel bag, in the first place?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

My husband is pretty good at getting sleeping bags back in their bags.  Me?  I can't be bothered wrestling with them.  I roll them up, secure them with long fabric strips, shoelaces or heavy string, put them in a plastic bag, and call it a day.  

He's far better at spatial relations than, so he has little difficulty figuring out how things are meant to fit into those bags. I was always abysmal at test questions like these: 

Don't you find that it's a mental talent - most people look at spatial relations problems (real life situations or quiz questions) and can figure them out in a matter of seconds while others take far longer and still get them wrong?  

p.s. The single SR challenge that I do really well is figuring out bowl capacity when transferring food from one container to another. I almost never choose the wrong size.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2021)

Could I simply answer a clear resounding *YES, to the entire post?  


Isn't it equally amazing, that some people who ARE very good at those type of strange and perplexing SR test questions, 
fail miserably at guessing which bowl is the correct size for a quantity of food?
*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Honest to Pete, Kaila. From the moment I saw the first test question of that sort, what went through my mind was, Are You KIDDING ME?  Hasn't changed much over the years except for the expletive I now add before KIDDING!

Yes, no idea why hubby can never get the food container thing right and I always can.  Do you suppose that one is a matter of practice?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2021)

Do you think that some people do learn such things from practice,
while others can repeat the same tasks, for years, without any visible or noticeable  improvement?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Why would they not notice it?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Wouldn't that be because there haven't been enough improvements to garner their attention?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Would that be due to their low attention,
or due to the incremental size of the possible _improvements?  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

I have no idea, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Why do you ask so many questions?


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Why would you question the questionable number of questions by the questioners on an "Answer a Question with a Question" game?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Do you have any better and more sensible answer to the previous post than I did?


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Would not practice being only redundancy and not include implementation of changes during those practice sessions which would perfect an action, only work to perfect imperfect procedures?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Are you certain of that?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Are we certain of anything at this point???


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

How can you be certain of anything, when those certainties have come from writings of authors you've not known, teachings of teachers you have no idea who taught, or from family of which you are unfamiliar with the sources of information forming the certainties they have passed down to you?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

My need for certainty is fairly low when it comes to a forum game thread, isn't yours?


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

I guess it might be but what do we do about it?


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2021)

Why wud yew want two due enything about wurd games thet involve thee britest brains nown two man on a sinngle fourum where wee awl show hour expertise end desplay hour heigh IQ's???


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

What expertise and IQ?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Have expertise and IQ been a strong factor in this thread?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

If so, that would be expertise in *what category*? 

I've never heard of _generalized expertise_, have you?


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Not that I can recall, perhaps we need to be more specific, what do you think?


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

What if, in my own mind, I have genius level expertise in any field you might name?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Where are you going with this?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't know; _WHO_ started this direction or destination?


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

Can we flip a coin to see if it's 'Destination A' or 'Destination B'???


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

How large and heavy, is the coin?


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

If I bring English currency, would it weigh more than a "pound"?  :>)


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2021)

Do you have a scale to weigh it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

Would it be better to flip something other than a coin?

Perhaps a credit card?


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

What if you chip the chip in the flippin' card you're flippin'?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't know about flipping credit cards, but does anyone else remember flipping baseball cards?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 4, 2021)

Tossing cards into a hat?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2021)

No, flipping.  Like odds or evens.  Match or (as we used to say, "dis-match").  Match being both fell face up when they were flipped, dismatch being when one landed face up and one was stats up.  The loser of the previous round called it in the air.  If called correctly, you won your card back plus the card of the person you were playing.  

Did you never play this?


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Is the game based on luck?


----------



## Patch (Apr 4, 2021)

Are any games not based on a certain amount of luck?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes, the game is based on luck, @Tish.  

Wouldn't you agree that chess is based on skill rather than luck?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Chess might be based primarily on _your own_ skills, but also,
might it  partially in addition,
be based somewhat on the luck of getting a misstep or mistake of the _other player_?


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Given the top two chess masters in the world pitted against each other, don't they have very similar skill levels and do rely on the luck of a competitor's mistake?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Or are they relying on their superior skills at managing stress and foreseeing future scenarios, thus avoiding fatal errors?


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

How did they get their superior skills?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Like most experts, wouldn't it be likely that chess masters have innate ability that they honed with hundreds of hours of studying plus the experience of thousands of games?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

How would _we know?
_


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Like most experts, wouldn't it be likely that chess masters have innate ability that they honed with hundreds of hours of studying plus the experience of thousands of games?


After reading numerous opinions from chess experts, would you believe some feel there IS luck  involved... mainly having to do with who draws which color and which competitor you draw, as some competitors are a better fit for your style of play than others??


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

I would believe that some do feel there is luck involved, but I'd imagine that the better the player the less he/she believes luck is a factor, wouldn't you?


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

Do you understand I play golf every day and, matched with a player of equal handicap, we both rely on the occasional bounce of the golf ball to either give us an edge or give us heartburn??  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Skills for games and sports, and activities,
usually gradually improve over time with repeated practice;
Does luck improve as well?


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Can I use loaded dice?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Will they explode???


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

What are they loaded with?  Popcorn?  Rocks? Jumping beans?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Do you remember getting jumping beans as a kid?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Should they have been called something else, rather than _Jumping _beans?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Like maybe "beans with little worms in them that start moving around when held in a warm hand"?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Right; Would anyone have wanted them and been fascinated, then?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Did you never see these or have any?  (It wasn't an unusual souvenir from Mexico back in the 60s.)


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Did my questions make it seem like I hadn't?

(I did, and I did know they are what you said they are, but I did not know they were from Central or South America, Did others know that, back in the 60's? )


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

I believe they knew they came from Mexico (no idea if South or Central America have them), particularly because they were generally known as "Mexican Jumping Beans."  Isn't that the term you recall?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

I totally do not recall that part;
Isn't it interesting, which small facts and details, about many topics, do get into each of our long-term memories?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes, don't you find that to be true even among siblings and very long term friends?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Have you asked them about jumping beans recently?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

LOL - I don't believe I've thought about jumping beans in 30 years!  

Do you sometimes talk to someone you grew up with and find the other person has nearly forgotten an incident that was well impressed in your memory?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

If you do and you tell them something about it, do they then remember additional parts of it ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Should they remember it, if they have forgotten about it?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes, it's usually a "OMG - now that you talk about it, it's all coming back to me now" kind of moment.  

Don't you often find that it's less that we've forgotten these things entirely and more that we haven't pulled on particular memory strings in a very long time?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

How long and stretched out over time, can those strings become?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Mine stretch back to about age 7.  How about yours?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Can those strings be tuned?


----------



## Patch (Apr 8, 2021)

If there is an "adjusting screw" that can be used to tune our memory strings, would you please tell me where to find it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Is that how violins and violas remember and are able to play those long complex pieces?


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

But what if those strings break?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Could we find string at the Flea Market?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

If not at the flea market, surely at Target or Walmart, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

If not at Target or Walmart, then surely at E-Bay or Amazon?


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

Would you pay for express shipping if you order string online?


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Of course, wouldn't you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Is it charged _per string?  _

I dont really want to pay for a full pack, or for its shipping charge, if I don't use _ALL_ of the strings;
 Would you?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

If they were memory strings, wouldn't you want to have the full package?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Could they offer different packages, each of a specific category? 
Sort of like cable TV channels do, so that we could have the option of ordering just our favorite subject areas, and hopefully saving some cash as well?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Does that not defeat the purpose?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Maybe it does 
You realized that I hadn't even considered the _purpose?
_


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2021)

Can a string not have many purposes?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Wasn't string used much more when we were kids than it is now?


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

It sure was, why do you think it has become useless?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

Is it that People don't tie items together any more?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2021)

Do you suppose it's because we use more bags, tape and boxes that close securely?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes I do remember we used to tie boxed packages extra securely, with string, whether or not they had _ANY tape, and the string was nice to carry them, as well._
Doesn't it seem like they put cement on those tapes now?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Isn't good strong adhesive tape the best for sealing boxes?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes but wasn't it a fun craft activity,
 tying boxed packages up, round and round, and criss-crossed, and pulling tight and knotting, 
as if a live monster would be trying to escape from inside them, 
for the entire trip, short or long?


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

But, was it fun for the monster?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't know;  Did anyone here ask one?


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Would you want me to ask one, since Frankenstein is sitting across the room from me?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Haven't we all come across a few monsters who were cleverly disguised as humans?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Do you ever find that some questions, like the last one here now, (directly above this post of mine)

have _no good_ answers or replies? 

And, wasn't that a nice and brave offer from Patch?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

When that happens don't you find it easier to try a different tangent rather than going down a dead end?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

I sometimes feel _stumped, _

But wouldn't you agree that I usually _am_ able to come up with a different tangent?
as you wisely suggested? 

(If not, I wait and hope that someone _else_ will, such as possibly @Tish often does ;
 Is that what others here do too?)


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I sometimes feel _stumped, _
> 
> But wouldn't you agree that I usually _am_ able to come up with a different tangent?
> as you wisely suggested?
> ...


Agree completely.  I sometimes read the response and have no idea where to go with it.  

Sometimes I go back a question or two and build a new branch based on that, particularly when the latest post is an obvious dead end. 
When answering a question, do you consider whether it offers a buildable opportunity for the next poster?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

. . . And are you often flummoxed on how to continue?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Is that because it seems like a dead end,
 or that it doesn't pertain to you personally?

OR, is it due to having so many countless directions, in which to continue, that it's difficult to choose one?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't you sometimes have difficulty finding a good direction unless you move to an adjacent rather than direct response?


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

How would a person who does not know left from right or north from south be expected to "find a good direction"????


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Doesn't Frankenstein know?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Hmmm.... do you suppose Dr. Frankenstein added a good sense of direction to his monster's brain?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Does his doctor have an e-mail address or website, where we could ask him?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Does his doctor have an e-mail address or website, where we could ask him?


He might be looking for some spare parts - are you sure you want to start any kind of relationship with him?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Does he have a good bedside manner/


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Nevermind my above question; I changed my mind!
 Could I please get some help, now,
to switch this conversation to a different branch of the topic, or an entirely different direction?


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2021)

If we've been going in the wrong direction, do you have a compass we can borrow to actually see what direction we need to go?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Do we know which end is up?


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Is it not where the sky is?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Now that's established are we flying?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Wouldn't you love to be able to fly, with nothing attached or around you? 

You know; the birds fly; why oh why can't I ?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

I'd be crashing into trees, buildings and all manner of things aloft.  Not good at watching where I'm going as it is, but at least it's not a far fall when I stumble!   

Are there other super powers or animal powers you wish you had?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

May I select an unlimited number?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> May I select an unlimited number?


Whatever floats your boat...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Whatever floats my boat?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Choose however many superpowers you'd like.  What are they?  (My apologies if that wasn't clear @SetWave.)


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

May I be so bold as to choose them all . . . and then some?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> May I be so bold as to choose them all . . . and then some?


So, basically you're going for God-like abilities, right?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Is that asking too much? How about something along the line of SuperGuy?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

As long as we're friends, that'll work for me.  Wouldn't want to find myself on the wrong end of your wrath.  
Ummm...we are all friends here, aren't we?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

I should hope we are friends. Does having SuperGuy as your friend feel better?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Immensely!  Will you be able to travel at the speed of light to bail out damsels in distress?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Isn't that better than Uber, now?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

For those of us who do not want the full package of _ALL_ of the options,

Shall we put the desired selections in order of priority?  

And how soon, will our orders be filled?


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2021)

Doesn't that depend on when you placed your order and the number of orders placed before you placed yours??


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

How would I find out how many orders were placed before mine?

And how long each order would take to fill?

And when the best and worst times would be, to order?


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Can't you ask them?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Are they listening?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Who would I ask?

Isn't this the order form?

Wasn't this the place I would place my order and ask all of my questions?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

May we please talk to a supervisor?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Should I cancel my order, now? 
 And not order anything from here in the future, if they don't have any informed supervisor, nor a proper, functioning, and prompt customer service department?

Or would that mean I will never be able to order anything from anyplace again, if I hold to that standard?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Isn't the problem with ultimatums that they often come back to haunt us?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Do they really?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Sure - didn't you ever deliver an ultimatum to your kids?  If you do that, I swear I'll..... and then they'd do whatever it was.  AAAACKK!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

I was suddenly wondering:
Did it snow anyplace else on Earth today, besides in my neck of the woods?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

What about snow on other planets?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Surely it snowed somewhere else in the universe.

Do you suppose that our weather would be even crazier if we had more than one moon?


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

If we had more than one moon, would the additional one(s) also be made of cheese?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Shall we ask the cow that jumped over it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Is that cow a member here at SF?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't think that member likes being referred to as a cow, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

You all knew I didn't _mean_ it as an insult, right?  

Was it hopefully obvious?
That I had just wanted to know if we could easily find them, hereabouts, in order to ask the question raised in an above post?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Of course we did!    Just playing with you!  

Not many cows in Los Angeles.  Unfortunately, I don't speak any of the cow dialects so even if I approached a cow while traveling in more rural areas, it would be hard to get my question across.  

Do you think any people can truly communicate with animals?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Might that depend on what type of messages we are trying to relay to them?


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Would you believe our dog communicates her wishes better to me than I do my wishes to her???


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Well of course she does, didn't you know she is your best friend?


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Did you know our dog is my idol because all she does is eat and sleep?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Have you asked her recently, if she would like to play a round of golf with you?
(My cat loves to play with a golfball, in my living room, with me.)

Do others of you have (or had) an animal companion who plays a sport or game?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

what kind of game do you wanna play?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

What kind of games do you have?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

board or card games?


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Does anyone like to play Scrabble??


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

I do, but my husband is slightly dyslexic and therefore not a natural speller, so I don't play anymore.  
Have you moved on to games that work well for everyone, including small children? (UNO, Yahtzee and Bonanza are among our family favorites.)


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Would you believe we have a Super Scrabble that includes a much larger board and almost twice the tiles of the standard Scrabble?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)

After playing Scrabble on a computer, do you find that playing the game in person is very slow?


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

I certainly do, Do you play Euchre or Hearts?


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

We would much rather play Scrabble with tiles and on a board.  When our daughters visit, we often have a "Scrabblefest".  The Super Scrabble takes about 3 hours to play a game.  We will play a couple games, with snacks along the way.  Gets EXTREMELY competitive.  Challenges and all.  The oldest daughter and I joined a local Scrabble Club for a short time.  We were much too competitive for the club.  The "amateurs" were not used to being challenged when they played something that was not a good word.  

The Minnesota relatives grew up playing Euchre, @Tish 

Does anyone play Pinochle or Canasta?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

I used to play canasta, but haven't in a long time.  

How about Gin Rummy?  Any fans here?


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

@Patch I play Canasta.

Love playing Gin Rummy, how about Hearts?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

I've only ever played Hearts on the computer, I learned on Microsoft's old game packages.  

Do you use the old (not on line) Microsoft solitaire games rather than the detestable Windows 10 package?


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't use either.

Do you like doing jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

I do.  Roughly 500 piece puzzles are my favorite.  

Do you have a good area for putting together jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Why would I when I don't do them?


----------



## Patch (Apr 24, 2021)

If you had a place to do puzzles, would you do puzzles in the place you now have to do them in?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a most excellent place to do puzzles, and was gifted this most excellent puzzle board setup to contain everything.  I put puzzles together a few times a year.  
If you had a puzzle board setup like this, would you be more inclined to do jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I have a most excellent place to do puzzles, and was gifted this most excellent puzzle board setup to contain everything.  I put puzzles together a few times a year.
> If you had a puzzle board setup like this, would you be more inclined to do jigsaw puzzles?
> 
> View attachment 161727


That is awesome!!!  Do you know I may have to look for one like that as a Christmas present for one of our daughters and the two granddaughters?


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Where would you start looking?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

And when?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Is right now too soon?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

How would I know?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

How about looking right here?
https://www.bitsandpieces.com/product/jumbo-puzzle-plateau-1500


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Could I just build my own out of LEGOs?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

Are you a LEGO master?


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

What certifications do I need to be considered a "LEGO Master" when I have to ask Google how to spell "LEGO"???


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

If you could build that out of LEGOS, wouldn't most people consider you a master?


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Would they?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Is there a test?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Would they serve cookies and milk, during the test?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2021)

What kind of cookies?


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Wouldn't the LEGOs be stuck together for eternity, by the sticky goop from your fingers, if you were eating cookies while assembling them?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Do you favor gooey, sticky cookies?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

Is there any other type of cookie that exists, 
other than chocolate chip?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

My favorite cookie is my homemande biscotti (which I don't bake until it's as hard as cement!).

What are your preferred cookies?  We CAN have more than one!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

My favorites are whatever cookies that _you_'d like to bake for me!  

Aren't homemade ones of most any kind, so much better than any others?

And aren't bakery baked ones, second-best, but better than grocery store cookies?

Is anyone planning to bake any, _today _?


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Would you dare taste cookies baked by someone who, in his 74+ years, has never mixed up or baked any?


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

I would, wouldn't you?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

I *love *baking cookies - most holiday seasons I make in the neighborhood of 5,000 cookies, nearly all of which are given away locally as well as shipped near and far.   

My mother was often complimented on her (most excellent) cooking.  She'd later say to me, "Most food preparation isn't difficult.  It takes time, effort and a willingness to spend money on good quality ingredients."  

While I'm not terribly keen on cooking, I do love to bake.  I agree with her statement, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

If I agree , does that put me on the list?


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

If, in fact, you are put on the "list", how long is the list and is being found on the list a negative or positive reference to one's character?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Wasn't this particular list, only about _cookies? _


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Would the flavor choice of the cookies listed on the list on which you are subscribed be a positive to some and a negative to others?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Why must there be a positive and a negative, to this topic? 

Isn't there a scary possibility, that the positive and negative might add up to *zero*, and thus, no cookies at all?


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Considering how confusing some of the answers I type to "Games", hasn't it entered your mind to restrict me from sharing any of the cookies, anyway???


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Why would I restrict you when you share them with me?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Why wouldn't you someone want to spend more time with people who share cookies?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

What if they're nasty tasting cookies?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Wouldn't you just say then, that you are suddenly full and not hungry but thanks? 

(As long as we don't let @Sparky  add unusually strange ingredients, and I know @StarSong  would not add chemicals to her baking, so how could they not be very delicious?   )


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

What if poison made the cookies taste bitter and you had already swallowed a mouthful??


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

What if poison made the cookies taste better???


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Good heavens!  What kind of bakers do y'all hang around with?


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

What if I told you my baker got his degree from the "Crooked Criminals Culinary College"?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Does the CCCC offer online degrees?


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

They would have to, wouldn't they?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Is this a fun forum game, or a tv murder mystery?


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Did you know the CCCC's online lessons plan includes them emailing you raw eggs to use in your recipes?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Do you spend too much time, reading suspicious internet sites?


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

How could I spend too much  time reading suspicious sites when all my time is spent on this ridiculous "Games" forum????  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Do we need to start a support group for that? 
(spending too much time on this games forum)

Or do we already have one, right here?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Aren't there a lot worse ways to spend your time than on SF games?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

I like that outlook 

And do others here, do something else...
(such as I watch for, and observe, wild birds out the window)
at the same time as playing these interactive SF games?


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Would you believe that while sitting here trying to play "Games", the dog thinks I spend too much time not paying attention to her and insists on playing fetch every half hour or so???


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Do you spend more time playing games than playing with her?


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

What if I told you I spend more time playing golf than playing "Games" or playing fetch with the dog?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Could she use your computer and play games with us, during times you are out playing golf?
Or do you play golf inside your home, so that you could actually play fetch with her, on your breaks between holes?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Does anyone else's dog or cat use their computer, as mine enjoys doing, particularly the keyboard?


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Do you know I dictate while our dog types all the words into "Games"?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Why is it, that doesn't surprise me?


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Do find that the longer you live the few things take you completely by surprise?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Yes, Why do you think that is?


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Do you think it's because we have heard so many shocking stories that after a while very little surprises us? 

My mother used to say, "The older I get the better I realize how little I know about more and more."  Do you ever feel that way?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

No, but I enjoy hearing about the old phrases and expressions, like that one anyway, and especially of friends and family, or storybooks....

whether they are fully factual or not  (as long as they're not offensive!)

Do you find many of the expressions interesting and informative and thoughtworthy, too?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Is it true that a penny saved is a penny earned?


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

That little tidbit of wisdom has proven true in my experience.  
Do you find yourself repeating your elders' family wisdom with remarks like, "As my mother used to say..."?


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

I sure do, don't you?


----------



## Patch (May 2, 2021)

Would you rather return to those "good old days" or live in today's world of modern medical technology, cell phones, ease of travel... and the ability to waste significant amounts of time playing "Games"?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Could we possibly have a little of both?


And could we pick and choose, which parts we want, of each?


----------



## Patch (May 2, 2021)

Would that allow you to force the things you like on all of society, assuming some would prefer a different choice than you or I?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Could each individual person pick and choose for themselves?


... and then, we'd all live in different worlds, but next to each other?  

Or is that sounding a lot like what we are already doing?


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Do you think that people look at the past through rose colored glasses?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Could I borrow _your_ glasses?


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Lol - I have few delusions about the past being a better time.  Sure, it was pretty swell for white, middle class (and wealthier), Christian men who had no disabilities.  Not always so terrific for everyone else. 

Don't you think a wider range of humans have far more freedom and opportunities now?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

You would think so, however, do you find younger people are not as motivated as our generation was?


----------



## Zone (May 3, 2021)

Do you think they will agree with you?


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Don't you think young people have more on their plates than we had on ours when we were their age?


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Did they, themselves, take too much?
Or did we dish them out too much for their plates?


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Doesn't technology, no matter how great it has been for science, provide entirely too much social media "requirement" for today's youth... including peer pressure imposed by those social media platforms?


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Undoubtedly. Do you think you have a chance in explaining it to those youths?


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Do I appear, to think of myself , as having super powers?


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

If 'you' think of 'yourself' and have seven or more voices in your head, which of the voices is the one thinking of itself?


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Don’t all the voices in your head come from “yourself”?


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Don't you often hear your parents' words repeating in your mind?


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Do you sometimes hear a forum poster's words, repeating in your head?


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Sometimes, but not nearly as often as I hear my mother's.  Do you think the depth of the impressions in are brain are due to our young ages when we heard these things, or the sheer repetition of them?


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

How many times were they repeated, each one of those?   

Could you give an example of a fairly accurate number, for some of them?


If not a total number, could you tell us how often?  
Such as one time per year, or once a month, or every day, or every 5 minutes,
for how many years of childhood? 

Then, we could ASK in this thread, for someone to do the math!


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Kaila said:


> How many times were they repeated, each one of those?


Perhaps ignore the rest of my previous post,
and just count my initial question, for this thread?

In other words:
How many repetitions were there?


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Repetitions of what exactly?


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Yea, of what exactly?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

How many times did I hear, "If you don't have it in your head you have to get it in your feet?"  (Meaning, if you forget something you have to go back to get it.)  Hundreds of times over the course of my upbringing.  

So now, whether I forget something in another room, or forget it at home and have to drive back for it, I sigh to myself, "If you don't have it in your head, you have to get it in your feet - or your gas tank." 

Don't you have similar bits of parental wisdom echoing through your brain now and then?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Yes, I do, then I say, who let my grandmother in?


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Do you hear any reply, @Tish  ?


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Not very much, myself, but
 I often hear lines of poetry or song lyrics or quotations,
 that I picked up during childhood and adulthood...
Do others of you?


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

Is this not programming/conditioning recall?


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Isn't it more like an ear worm?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Why would I have or need one of those, 
when I do it all by myself?


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Wouldn't having worms crawling around in your ears cause significant itching or tickling?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

I wouldn't want to find out, would you?

And could we move on quickly, from that unpleasant question, please?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Hell yeah, we can, so what were we talking about?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

What would we *like* to talk about?


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

Is everyone ok to share we do in our free time?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Isn't it obvious what we do?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

What do you mean by _*free?
*_


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

Isn’t free means when one is not busy?


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Isn't freedom just another word for nothing left to lose?


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Do you look for items you lost, in your free time?


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2021)

Why would I look for something I misplaced if my memory is so bad I can't remember I misplaced something?


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Generally don't spend a lot of time searching, unless it's something I need at that moment.  Haven't you found that you usually stumble over misplaced items in due time?


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Couldn't you have reminded me of that, _before_ I spent hours searching?


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

I guess so, but didn't you have fun searching?


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

Could your definition of 'fun' be different than mine?


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

What's your definition of fun?


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

Must I have one?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Don't you want to have one?


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

What exactly are you offering one _of  ?

If it's an ice cream, then yes of course; Wouldn't everyone?
_


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

If you want my definition of fun, may I exercise my rights against self-incrimination afforded in the Fifth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States???


----------



## SetWave (May 8, 2021)

Is it really that much fun?


----------



## Zone (May 9, 2021)

How can that be fun?


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2021)

Could some things you think as fun not be fun to me while some things I have fun doing might not be deemed as fun by you and we might find some similarities in things we define as fun so, which or those fun categories of 'fun' are you asking about??


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Well this has sure gotten complicated.  

For me fun it's enjoyable activities that bring smiles and laughter at nobody else's expense.  
Do you define it differently?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Did I mention that I prefer not to define it? 
Even though I do enjoy and have fun defining, most words and concepts?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

No one has a reply to that?
Or a question regarding it?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

What was the question again?


----------



## Zone (May 9, 2021)

All are questions, which question is your question?


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Why are questioners questioning which question the original questioner queried the quorum of questioners with?


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Wouldn't you _like to know_?


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Can you tell me too?


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

If you want told the answers to these questions, don't we need to know the level of security clearance you have so we can be relatively comfortable the answers don't fall into enemy hands?


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Do you have one?


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

*IF* you had a security clearance for taking a walk outdoors, what questions would you ask?

(Does this question make _*any sense at all?  )*_


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

If I needed high level security clearance for just walking outside, wouldn't that mean something devastating had occurred and it would be dangerous to ask questions of anyone?


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Might we just ask questions such as, why is the sky blue?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Isn't the sky falling?


----------



## Zone (May 11, 2021)

Have you been reading Chicken Licken again?


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Where did the chickens come from? 

(And which came first, 
the chicken or..... Oh, nevermind that one! )


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Didn't the chicken just come from the other side of the road?


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Could you verify that?


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Do you know the chicken that crossed the road was a hen... a female... since she couldn't make up her mind what side of the road she wanted to be on or why?


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Is it important which day of the week it is?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Can someone tell me what day chickens cross the road?


----------



## Zone (May 13, 2021)

Didn’t you read the sign at the Chicken Crossing that says “EVERYDAY EXCEPT SUNDAYS”?


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Don't chickens only appear Sundays on the family dinner table?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

What else is good to eat, that's on the table?


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2021)

Aren't potatoes a yummy part of many family dinners?


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Shouldn't a chicken dinner have other meat choices such as muskrat, raccoon, rabbit or squirrel?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Should the dinner on the table include a great dessert,
 or should that be served a while later and totally separate?


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2021)

Shouldn't the dessert be presented later as a delightful surprise?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

How much do we have to eat before dessert?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

If any of the participants have not eaten _enough,
in order to qualify for dessert,_
then can we eat theirs in addition to our own?


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Do I have permission to stick a fork in the hand that reaches for my dessert?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Do you want an invitation or not?


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Are you suggesting if I continue being contrary, I might not be a welcome guest???


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Wouldn't you want some limits on what people do,
 especially perhaps at the dinner table, for guests other than yourself as well?

And, would you want or expect, others to follow any guideline that you yourself wouldn't?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Are these questions too _sensible_,
for this game thread?


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Shall we try something foolish?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Good idea! Do you have a foolish suggestion? 
Which foolish thing first?


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Has anyone tasted durian?

(You either love it or hate it)


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

After having to look up "durian" on Google, would you expect anyone attending to have nose plugs should durian be on the menu?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

I haven't tasted it, but I hate it. 

How do I know?  

How many other things entirely, do people either love or hate?
Loud music, for example?
Bright, neon colors?


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Doesn't it depend on the music and the setting?  (When at a Metallica concert I love the loud, booming music, but don't necessarily appreciate the screeching music pouring from the car next to me at a stoplight.)


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Do you know about the only things I dislike are loud rap music, idiots who refuse to discuss things rationally, and bogeys on the golf course.


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

So you are fine with the 1812 overture playing loud?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Isn't that one piece of music, that once heard a few times, 
stands out in one's mind, at least in its tone and impact?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

By the way, _how loud_ would one play the 1812 overture? 
In a residential neighborhood?


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Do you recommend me setting speakers out on the front deck, turning the 1812 Overture up as loud as I can, and see if neighbors respond?


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2021)

Did I mention I have a neighbor who does that and more?


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Do you not own a set of wire cutters???  :>)


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2021)

I do. 

Do you want to borrow them?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

Are you neighbors of each others?


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Doesn't everyone understand that really good people can be found most anywhere you go, even on a forum where people while away their time playing word games???


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2021)

*Exercise for the brain , doesn't anyone agree?*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

Which of the many topics on my mind, would you like me to start with?


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Can you forward a list of those topics, numbered by priority, 1 through 100??


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

How long could you give me to prepare that?


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

If the list is not too lengthy, could you ever send it via carrier pigeon?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Do you think that some of my local pigeons, 
might be willing to do it, or to have the required training, if training is required or preferable?


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Could you give a written quiz to the pigeons, having them show on a map what route they would take?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Is there a course available, for humans to take,
in order to learn how to create and design training classes, quizzes and maps, and apprenticeship programs,
for student pigeons aspiring to be successful, confident, and reliable carrier pigeons?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

I don't know, is there?


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Would it be proper for me to ask some professors at our local university... those that have PhD behind their names which I assume means 'Pigeon Herding Doctor'??


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Is there what?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Would you be willing to do that, or something else,
if it was considered only _partially proper,_
rather than _fully proper?_


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

You mean those last few posted questions weren't perfectly clear and comprehensible?


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Are we required to ask comprehensive questions of which the meaning would be easily understood by neophytes totally unaware of how unclear, unconnected and disassociated our questions commonly be?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> Huh?


Should we institute a requirement that questions and answers,
be a minimum of 2 words, (see Tish's) 
and a maximum of um....25? (see Patch's)


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Are you as confused as I am?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Why do you think so?


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

Am I to get the feeling that some on SF might be hinting another poster... me... could possibly be using lots of "word salad" to express himself and that plethora of words could easily be reduced to a short sentence such as this one????


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Couldn't it be?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

I don't know, could it?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Who could we ask?


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Her?


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Perhaps him?


----------



## Patch (May 21, 2021)

Wouldn't you be better just asking the lady first since he will, undoubtedly, have to ask her anyway?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Could we move on to more important matters, such as which game thread is the best one?


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

That's a great topic, apart from this one, which one is your favorite?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Have you tried _all of the games, _or at least looked at them?


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2021)

If I were to play all the games on the 'Games' thread, when would I have time to eat, drink, or sleep?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Have you heard of between bites?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

Can you see what I am doing , through this computer screen?


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Do you eat while on your computer?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

*Now you want some of my food?*


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

If you are offering, is there any ice cream involved????


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Do you want a list of all of our favorite flavors and snacks?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Do you have the list on you?


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Do you grocery shop with a fairly strict list or mostly cruise the store aisles to see what strikes your fancy?


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Can you imagine _what I would receive,_
if I just had someone who shops for me, cruise the aisles and choose for me, rather than my giving them a very specified list?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Ok, are you ready?


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Are you offering to grocery shop for me? 
OR, are you offering to list items you think someone would get for me, if I didn't give them a specific list?


----------



## Patch (May 24, 2021)

If I were to grocery shop for you, wouldn't the ice cream melt and the perishables spoil before I could deliver it to you?


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

None of you live nearby, at the North Pole? 
(And regularly shop at the Claus Family Grocer? )


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Do you suppose they sell provisions in elf-size and Santa-size packaging?


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2021)

If an elf on a shelf was as big as Santa, how much support would the shelf require?


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

And how difficult would it be to find a new hiding spot each day?


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

It sounds like fun; Could I try it and see?


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Did you ever start an annual tradition that everyone continued to look forward to even long your enthusiasm or creativity had waned?


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Are you thinking of a Christmas tradition?


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Aren't creativity and enthusiasm, 2 of the most wonderful parts of being a human being?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2021)

those are the only things that make our lives wonderful?


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Not necessarily Christmas traditions - but those come to mind. 

For instance: My GF has two kids who are well past the Santa Claus believing age, but she started hiding Elf on a Shelf when they were quite little and they continued to insist on it. 

The older and cleverer they got and the more hiding places she used up, the more of a chore it became. Hiding this guy every night was getting to be a royal pain. 

One night she wrapped his little legs in a bandage and splatted him on the floor beneath the kitchen counter.  Oh no!  E on S had fallen broken his legs!!!    When the kids found him, she fashioned a little bed and that's where he stayed for the rest of the Christmas season.  

That was a couple of years ago and he still hasn't recovered.  Laid-up Elf on a Shelf has become their new, easier tradition... 

Pretty smart, don't you think?


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

So it was you, who started the trend?


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Not me, my GF did the broken legs.  Elf on a Shelf started as a children's book about 15 years ago.  By that time my kids were entering their twenties.  However, I did start - and continue with - many Christmas traditions that weren't necessarily intended to go on for more than a year or three.  

Do you find the same to be true for your family and various traditions?


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Yes, (my daughter has kept up the bunny that landed in a talc factory, leaving talc footprints all over the house on Easter.)

You enjoy teaching your grandchildren, games that you played as a child.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

What a hilarious tradition about with Easter bunny and talc!  I just put that on my April 2022 calendar for fun with the grands!!!

I enjoy all kinds of games with my grands, including some I played as a child - and some my parents played when they were children. 
Do you play outdoor games with your grands that involve running? (Tag, nerf gun wars, etc.)


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Yes I do, we play tag, football, cricket and we have water balloon fights and snowball fights  
How about you?


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

I sure do!  Love running and playing with them.  Water balloon fights?  Now there's a great idea that I hadn't considered... used to do that with my kids when they were young.   

Do your grandchildren's parents roll their eyes at you a bit when you play these games with their kids?


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Yep, they sure do, but sometimes they join in, how about yours?


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Sometimes.  Mostly they don't though.  I'm much more impulsive than my daughter or son-in-law, which is right up a little kid's alley.  

Are your children more straight-laced than you were/are?


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Does that question assume you believe an old goat like me could actually have been described as being straight-laced???


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Wasn't pointing the comment at any particular person, and was suggesting that many in generations after us are more straight laced than we are or were.  Do you find that to be true?


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Hard to say, what do you think?


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Wouldn't you think technology that connects the world through social media... some good and some bad... has been a factor in society becoming less "straight-laced"?


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Some are, and some are not?


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Which are what and which are not what??  :>)


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

If I were to confuse the already confused, wouldn't it be confusing to determine who is the most confused?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Isn't this the perfect place,
 to ask a question, if someone is confused about any very general topic, and doesn't mind *not getting, *any helpful direct reply?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Is this thread becoming harder to answer for anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Where do you go to get answers, today, to life's difficult questions?  Google?  Siri??  Encyclopedias?  Elders?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Which of "life's difficult questions" could be answered by Google, Siri, an encyclopedia or elders?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Is this thread becoming harder to answer for anyone else or is it just me?


Could we try to go back to lighter and more fun posts, in this _game thread? _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes

Did you get married young


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes!  She had just turned 19 and I was already 19.  At that time, girls were "of age" at 18.  Boys weren't until 21.  I had to have my parents sign a 'permission form' before we could get a marriage license.  Still married 55 years later.

Did you and your spouse go on a honeymoon?  How far did you travel?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes.  Hawaii for three weeks - it was heaven.  Still very happily married 40 years later.

Have some divorces (among people you know well) taken you completely by surprise?


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Some have indeed. Do you get surprised easily?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Sure, especially when it comes to human behavior, don't you?


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

After the past few years, would you believe nothing surprises me when it comes to human behavior?


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Really? Nothing at all?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Interesting - human behavior shocks the hell out of me... 

Isn't there a difference between being surprised by human behavior and (sadly) believing as true the horrific stories in the news?


----------



## Patch (Jun 3, 2021)

Our purpose in life is to leave society and the Earth better than we found it.  My generation has failed... and failed miserably!  Seems every day I think human behavior can't dig itself any lower.  Low and behold... it does.

Is there anything we, as individuals, can do to change the loss of ethics, morals, and respect for our fellow man we have seen happen before our very eyes?


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Isn't showing small kindnesses one of the best ways to make the world a little better for everyone?  

(Let someone with a few items go in front of you in a grocery store.  Leave plenty of room between you and the car in front of you when driving and for Pete's sake, let a car - or even a (gasp) truck ahead of you when it's signalling that it needs to move over, etc.)


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

You would think so wouldn't you?


----------



## Patch (Jun 4, 2021)

If we all practice those small acts of kindness, wouldn't our neighborhoods be brighter... in turn our towns be brighter... in turn our states be brighter... and, in turn, our world be brighter?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

I think so.  About 25 years ago I saw a bumper sticker that said, "Drive like a Christian" and it stuck in my mind.  Regardless of our religious beliefs, if we all drove as we think Christ or the Buddha or the Dali Lama would, how much stress would that relieve?  
One kindness infects another.  

I try to bear that bumper sticker's wisdom in mind when I'm driving - I don't always manage it, but I do pretty well.  

Do you have any little reminders that help prompt you to be a little gentler to others?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

I do, what about you?


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Are little reminders often called "triggers" because if you remember incorrectly you may shoot yourself in the foot???


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Are you suggesting we had better "toe" the line?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Are you suggesting that we dont?


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

If you think you are "toeing the line" and can't see your toes, can you still see the line?


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

You're telling the story, you tell us, can you?


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

With my Superman vision, never before known to exist in the human race, do you know I can see beyond the "line" and far into the future?


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

And what does the future reveal or is that a secret?


----------



## Patch (Jun 8, 2021)

If I told you, wouldn't that possibly ruin all the dreams you have of what tomorrow might bring?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

How about if you just gave us detailed future information about the stock market?


----------



## Patch (Jun 9, 2021)

If I were to do that, wouldn't you all become billionaires and no longer need my counsel??


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

When did we need your counsel?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

One of the real b!tches of life:  We all need guidance, counsel and care when we're young, in young adulthood most go on to live fairly independently for the bulk of our lives, only to worry about needing guidance, counsel and care in our latter years.

Do you worry about becoming a burden on your children or other loved ones?


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

I do, but what can I do about it?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Being especially kind to those who will one day be making those decisions on one's behalf would be a good start, don't you think?


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Absolutely, I think it's time to change the subject, don't you?


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

And, what subject would you like us to question the questioners about?


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

How about History?


----------



## Patch (Jun 12, 2021)

Worlds history, local history, or personal history?  :>)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Wouldn't that be the choice of the person answering the question?


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

Should we make a poll, announce an election, or draw straws?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Straws I say, what about you?


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

As for where I fit in this phase of asking questions, would it be fitting and proper to allow me the honor of giving the ladies an opportunity to pose all questions and myself, a washed up old geezer, just sit in a dark corner... silent?


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Why so silent Patch?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Do others find this thread as difficult as I do?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Yes, is that why you don't play it constantly?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

It is.  I'd find it easier and more interesting if, instead of needing to answer with a question, the rule was to simply respond to the previous comment while remaining on topic.  

So now that I replied to your question, instead of someone adding an opinion to mine, they have to respond to a question that I insert, thus taking the thread off topic before the natural course of conversation would move it along.   

Here's the stilted question that'll likely take us off course: Is it just me?


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

I very much doubt that, don't you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

When is a question _actually a question? _


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Question me all you want my lips are sealed.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Is that a question, @Tish  ? 
Or, Does anyone else think it is one?


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

If it isn't one, is it two... three... four... zero?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2021)

I thought 5 came after four, doesn't it?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Does anyone remember that child's poem, that starts with: _One two, Buckle my shoe?_


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

Would you, if someone you did not know said _"... three four open the door..."_ would you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Who would say that?  Someone who's _name *is Three Four?*_


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Who is Three Four?


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2021)

Wouldn't someone who is 34 be older than someone 33 and younger than someone 35?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Are you referring to someone in particular?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2021)

where is this person you are speaking of?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Is there just one, or is it two or three or four, or more?


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Have you not counted them?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

How can we count them, while they keep moving about?


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Should we move them as we count?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Where should we put them?


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2021)

If you "put" people here and if you "put" people there would it be kidnapping or false imprisonment, I swear????


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Are you a poet Patch?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

Was it _people, _that we were counting?


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2021)

If we were counting sheep, not people, wouldn't we fall asleep and there would be no one left to play "Games" on SF?


----------



## RubyK (Sep 27, 2021)

Do you think we would fall asleep if we counted chickens instead?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

How long would it take, to count them all?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

Compared to how long it takes, _on average, _to fall asleep?


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2021)

Why am I "... to bed early and early to rise..." but not wealthy and wise????


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Do you believe _everything_ you hear?


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Who me? I am still counting sheep 75..76...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Is it possible and fun, to play SF games while at the same time, sleeping and counting?


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

How can you count if you're asleep or sleep if you're counting?


----------



## RubyK (Sep 29, 2021)

Did you ever hear of practice, practice, practice?


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Do you mean practise makes perfect?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Is there such a thing as _perfect?_


----------



## RubyK (Sep 30, 2021)

How would I know?


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Could you give us a hint?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

How _large a hint, would be helpful?_


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

I have no idea, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Do I need to answer my own questions?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

what questions do you want answers for?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

How many is each person entitled to?


----------



## Patch (Oct 3, 2021)

Questions or answers?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2021)

Answers would be my guess..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

Can't I have both?


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Don't you think that's a tad greedy?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

Did _*you *_want one or the other?


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Do you really expect me to choose?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2021)

No but _if you had to, then...._which would you choose?


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2021)

If I were to choose 'answers' would you question my choice?


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Can you give me one reason I shouldn't?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

Because some answers aren't always right are they?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Are you able to decipher which is _which?  _


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2021)

_Where_ were you _when_ you asked _which_ answer was decipherable about _what_???


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Do you expect me to remember?


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

Your "rememberer" isn't as old as mine nor as malfunctioning, is it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

It's quite difficult to compare, from these distances, isn't it?


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

It has to be, Wouldnt you say?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

Do you have an opinion on the subject?


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Nope, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Could you give me some time to remember it?


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Do I have a choice?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Could I let you know next week, _or next month, or next year?
_


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2021)

Next year would you know more or less.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Do most people become smarter, or ...um..._ do they become less smart, as time goes on?_


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2021)

It depends on the person, did you?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Have you happened to notice?


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

What are we noticing?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2021)

Is there anything special going on around you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2021)

are you not the special one around me?


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Is she?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

Is that possible when we have never met, and only interact on forum games?


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Well, we can play games, can't we?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

*Did I say how much* _I truly *do* enjoy playing these games, *with* the others who play them with me, here?
_


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't remember, can you say it again?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

How _many times, _would you like me to repeat myself?


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Let's see now, how about four?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

Wouldn't 3 times possibly be enough?


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

I don't know, could you record it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Why didn't you think of that in the first place?


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

If recording was what you should have done in the 'first place', what was your second option?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Isn't posting about stuff on here, the first or second option for everything?


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Where are you going with this?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 17, 2021)

Is anyone else going with them?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Should a destination be set, before heading out?


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

If you don't know where you are going, how will you know you are there when you arrive?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Aren't there multiple ways of knowing?


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

What about the internet?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

_What _about *what, *about the Internet?


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

How should I know?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

If I ask again later, would I get the same or a different answer?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

If I give a different answer will some one tell me if it was the same?


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

Are you confused?


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

How would I know that?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Could we ask someone in the area?


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Didn't we do that already?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Wasn't it too long ago...
 for us to remember what they told us back then?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 23, 2021)

Who wants to remember *what *they told us back then and* when* they told us?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Is it better if we don't?


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Why not try it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

But will things be worse, or better, if we try it and fail?


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

If we do fail can we start again?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Couldn't we try _many times_ again?


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Wouldn't be easier to just give up?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Would it be better for us to do something else, instead?


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

But what?


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2021)

If the choice of something different was yours, what would you choose?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Are rhetorical questions permitted within the rules of this game?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

_Are_ there many rules to this game?


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Shall we ask the Wizard?


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Do you know I just checked the members list and find no "Wizard", so who are we supposed to ask?  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

If we continue to ask each other, will we get the answer, someday?


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

If we got an answer that resulted in no more questions being asked, wouldn't the game be over?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Doesn't that sound like a terrible possible outcome?  
The possible loss of _one game? _


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

Instead of "Answer a Question with a Question" would we be left to start a new game "Question an Answer with an Answer"??


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Are you deliberately trying to confuse me?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Patch said:


> Instead of "Answer a Question with a Question" would we be left to start a new game "Question an Answer with an Answer"??





Tish said:


> Are you deliberately trying to confuse me?



Why does that confuse you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

If I knew that I wouldn't be confused would I?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Would you be willing to repeat your question?


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2021)

Your question was number 4,421 in this game, so of those 4,421 which are you asking to be repeated?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Which ones _*would* you be willing to repeat?    _


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Must I choose just one?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Could you pick any number between 1 and 4,424?


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

What if I don't want to?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Would you rather pick an even larger number than was previously suggested?


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Do I have to?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Wouldn't you _love to?  _


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

If you chose to pick a question numbered larger than 4,421, aren't your choices limited to only eight and does that make the choosing of a question easier or more difficult?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Do we know of at least some of the questions, _we would *not* choose?
_


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

How about any question numbered lower than 4,421, would that work?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

If I say _yes, _to that, then could we _move on?  _


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

If you _move on_ or off, left or right, up or down, east or west, north or south... what difference would that make in which question you choose?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Does it need to have anything to do with the question?


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

Does it surprise you that I have answered others' questions with so many confusing questions that I have confused myself to the point I have no idea what question we are talking about?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Do I seem surprised to any of you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

You could do, couldn't you?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

What does that mean?


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Why ask me?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Is there some other person, who might know better than ourselves, what we are thinking?


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Are we being spied on?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Did it sound like that's what I meant?


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Why ask me?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Does it seem like I am addressing my questions to only you personally,

 rather than to the entire human race, or at the very least, to every single member, past, present and future, of SF Senior Forum?


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

Do you really believe every single member of SF Senior Forum is part of the "human race" and not, at least a few of us, bots posting via artificial intelligence?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Haven't all of our members passed very strict robot tests, in order to participate in our high-level interactions?

Btw, why do sites ask me if I am a robot?  Don't they realize that if I was one, I could still answer _no?_


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

Could it be that the ability to answer no or yes at sign in was programmed into your artificial intelligence data base while it might not have been programmed into mine?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

What would happen, if I randomly (or alternating)
 answered all questions posed to me, with either _yes or no?   _


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Why don't you try it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Are you sure it's not too risky?


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

How can you answer each question with a simple "yes" or "no" and have that one-word answer be a question as the title of the Game requires?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

_No? _


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Why not try a"Yes"?


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2021)

Isn't the simple reply of a "Yes" or a "No" taking my attempt at keeping answering a question with a question as concise and to the point question just a little too far... since I never get "wordy" with my questioning answers?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes?


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes, yes maybe a No?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Is that a question, or an answer?


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

I have no idea, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Do I seem like an expert in anything?


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Well if not you then who?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Shall we interview _all_ of the SF members?


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

If interviewed, will I need my attorney present?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Wouldn't you rather get all of your advise from other SF members?


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

If the interviewer asks questions, may I answer his questions with question?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Are you sure that would be wise?


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Would it be wiser to answer the interviewer's question with a question than to answer his trick question with an incriminating answer?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Are you able to tell a trick question from a..... _an even trickier question?
_


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

No, why?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Did you read the previous 2 questions?


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Should I have?


----------



## Patch (Nov 16, 2021)

Is there a possibility some questioners don't understand the questions previous to the question to be answered with a question because they have to read it upside down since they are in the opposite hemisphere??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Is _everyone but you, _located in the opposite hemisphere, do you surmise?


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

I will have to ask around, starting with you, are you in the opposite hemisphere?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

How could I determine that?


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

How would I know?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Could that be put into a Search engine?


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Which one?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Which topic, or which search engine?


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Shall we search regardless?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes but... how do we do that?


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Are you butting me, missy?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Have you forgotten my name?


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Who me?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2021)

Has everyone gone on holiday?


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Who said that?


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2021)

Who said what about who... you????


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

Do you know the answer , or not?


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't you know the answer and are just being difficult by not telling the rest of us??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2021)

Does anyone truly want to know?


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Know what, where?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

When could we find out?


----------



## Patch (Nov 24, 2021)

If you can't find "out", how did you get in????


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Didn't we all come in, through the same door?


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

I climbed in through the window, what about you?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

We (or they) forgot to lock the windows?


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Where are the keys?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Who had them last?


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2021)

If the first person to have the keys was the last person to have the keys do you want to know who had them first or who had them last?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Where is the last place you saw them?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2021)

Didn't I see the keys laying in the middle of the street where someone had dropped them?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

_Which_ keys were the last ones you saw?
Do you know what they went _with_?


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Wasn't it the window ones?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

^^^ @Tish
_Why does that post of yours, strike me as so very funny???    

Is it because it sounds like you are attempting to make something logical, 
out of this entirely illogical thread?_


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> ^^^ @Tish
> _Why does that post of yours, strike me as so very funny???
> 
> Is it because it sounds like you are attempting to make something logical,
> out of this entirely illogical thread?_


Someone trying to find "out" crawled "in" an unknown building by way of a window instead of using the door and, when already inside, is looking for keys to lock or unlock the window they just crawled through and you are calling this thread "illogical"??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

I wonder what else I should have, _or might have_, called it?


----------



## Patch (Nov 28, 2021)

If this wasn't a "family friendly" forum, might you have found some more colorful terms to define it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't many things , including our forum, _defy definition_?


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Do they?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't you think so?


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2021)

Would my opinion have any bearing, whatsoever, on how whether other players feels our questions questioning questions defy definition?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

We could always guess  ; But, _how *could* we *ever *know? _


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Knowing isn't everything, is it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Why is it as difficult as it seems to be, for many of us to admit
that we don't know?


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Why would we admit it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

Because it was extremely obvious????


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Say's who?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2021)

It's alright for me to say so, as long as _I am talking about myself,_
and not about anyone _else, _isn't that *true?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

You don't expect me to answer that, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Isn't it very tempting to do so?


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Are you trying to tempt me?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

You don't think I would try to tempt others to do things that are not perfect for them to do..... _Do you?????? _


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

_*Why *is always even more difficult to answer than Who or When Or what, and btw, what *were* we talking about? and, When and Why?_


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Who's on first?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Not sure, but who's on 2nd anyway?


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2021)

How can Who be on 1st and also on second, at the same time, when Nobody is on 3rd?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Nobody is on third? ... and it's this late in the game?

(_How is that possible?  )_


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Could Who have been cloned?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Could a Clown be Cloned?


----------



## Patch (Dec 6, 2021)

Can cloned clowns comedy collectively compare credibly with the comedy of unclowned clones??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Patch said:


> Can cloned clowns comedy collectively compare credibly with the comedy of unclowned clones??



Why not?


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Sure they can, right?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Okay now, do we all *agree* on that?


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

Do you have a cloned clown in mind that we could ask if our assumptions are fact or fiction?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

How would I recognize and distinguish a cloned clown, from an actual one?


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

How indeed, @Patch  can you shed some light on the subject, please?


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

If I commit to clown cloning and you recognize the clown as being cloned, would I then suspect you could be a cloned clown yourself?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Does it _take one to know one???_


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

What kind of test do we need?


----------



## Patch (Dec 9, 2021)

Would it be a test conducted by the Confederation of Currently Cloned Clowns?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

Didn't somebody Close down that Cloned Confederation?


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Who closed it down?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2021)

Who regulates and oversees such things?


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

How would I know?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Can't you check?


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Do I have to?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

If _not you, _then, *who?    *


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

How about @Sparky ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

Has anyone *seen* @Sparky anyplace? anytime?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

@Sparky 
Where are you?  And why aren't you participating in this game?


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

@Sparky are you under the bed?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Should we *look* there?


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Can't someone else do it?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Can't someone else do it?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2021)

Last time we left something for them to do, _did they do it then? _


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Fine I will do it, you are helping, right?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh yes, you wouldn't doubt that I (and others here at SF!)
would be johnny-on-the-spot, and raring-to-go, and more-than-willing, to help, *would you?*


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Do you not understand using terms like "johnny-on-the-spot"... a term utilized for a portable latrine... and "raring-to-go"... a term utilized to describe often felt urges of an aging male bladder... may be enough to require me leaving my recliner to visit a restroom down the hall????


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Does it really?


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Why would you ever question the wise thoughts and legitimate concerns of a crusty old man??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2021)

Isn't everything on this thread, considerably questionable?


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

If the questions queried in a questioning thread seem questionable, why would you show surprise about the questionability???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Are any of you surprised, that I am up during the middle of the night?


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Somewhat, so why are you up?


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

Isn't 4:15 the time to wake up as in "early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise"?


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

@Patch did it work for you?


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2021)

Would it surprise anyone if  I were to declare myself as the second wisest in our home... and there are only the wife and I?????


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Not at all, why do you ask?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Do we need to have a _reason, _for asking a question?


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

How would you play a game called "Answer a Question with a Question" if you didn't ask a question with your answer to a question?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't know;*How would we? 

*


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Are you asking me?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2021)

Would you rather I ask Google _every single_ question I think of?


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Are you knot aware, Google es totally illiterate compeared to thee welth of nowledge and wisedom you have at yore fingertips buy jest axing wee who play "Games" on SF???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Do you ever use yur spellllchekker?


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Why bother?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Because somebody said it was a good idea?


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

Who said it?


----------



## Patch (Dec 26, 2021)

Is it possible the person who said we should use spellcheckers is the person who invented spellcheckers... and, maybe, that person can't spell???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

Does that person have a street address that we could pen a letter to ask them; Or, do they solely use e-mail? .... Or do they always text, and would _that be the reason they can't spell?!!!_?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Will spellcheck help?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Are we going in circles?

_Will spellcheck *help who?*_


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2021)

If we are required to answer a question with another question, never answering with a statement of fact, isn't the point of this game to keep us going in never-ending circles?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Couldn't we go back-and-forth, and up-and-down, and not solely in circles?


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2021)

If we just go back and forth or up and down, don't we always return to where we began... just as if we were going in circles??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

_Now why didn't I think of that? _


----------



## Patch (Dec 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Do you ever use yur spellllchekker?


Did you hear about the priest, rabbit, and minister who walked into a bar?  When the bartender came to take their order, the rabbit said "Nothing for me.  I'm only here because of autocorrect!"


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

Can you hear me all the way from here to there, and everywhere around the world, groaning, and saying, "_Arggggghhhhhh!" 
_


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Can you repeat, please?


----------



## Patch (Dec 28, 2021)

DO I NEED TO SPEAK LOUDER??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

*IS THIS LOUD ENOUGH? *


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Why are you yelling?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't know; could anyone help me remember?


----------



## Patch (Dec 29, 2021)

Huh?  What did you say?  Will you wait for me to put my teeth in so I can hear you???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

How long will that take?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

As long as necessary, how long will it take you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

How long did it take me, last time?


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Was I supposed to time you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> Was I supposed to time you?



You didn't? 
Now, how am I supposed to know how long it took?


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Why didn't you time yourself ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Why didn't anyone _remind me to time myself, and bring a timer for me to use, and start it for me?


(Welcome to the SF Games,   _@Mandee  )


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Do you need to time everything you do ?

(Thank you Kaila  )


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Why not?

)))


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Well does it matter how long it takes you to do something ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Look, do you want me to time you, or not?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Would you'all mind if I withdraw my previous 2 or 3 or 4 questions?


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Would you mind if we all said yes we would mind ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Would you, or anyone else, change your or their decision, from yes to no,  if I changed _mine?  From something to something _else?


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Something to something else  What Something's are you talking about ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

Why does the word _something, _even exist, if we don't know what it is or is not?


----------



## Patch (Dec 31, 2021)

Are you telling me there is a word, "something", that even Google is oblivious to what it is or is not?


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

That's exactly what she was telling you, why do you ask?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Have you noticed how _many_ questions get asked around here?


----------



## Patch (Jan 1, 2022)

It's rather surprising, isn't it, that every post to this thread seems to be a question??


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Could that be because nobody knows the answers to any of the questions ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Is it _*that obvious?  *_


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Is it _*that obvious?  *_


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Or maybe an *'educated guess'* ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Or is it an overly rapid assumption?


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

It could be, what do you think?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Are you filled with doubts?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

No, are you?


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

Are you insinuating I am not filled with a vast array of knowledge and might actually be a programmed robot answering these questions... with questions... just run up the post count?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

Are there any prizes given out, when we reach particular numbers of questioning posts in this thread?


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Has anyone received an award?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

What type of reward would you like, if you got one?


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

I got a huge check in the mail as a reward for all my questions, didn't you????


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

*You did? 
You got WHAT? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2022)

I have a headache, do you


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Do you need some medication for it?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Did you drink water and have something to eat?


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

Would the headache be from the posters on "Games", or are we just pains in the neck???


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Will the same medication work for neck pain?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Would a hot pad or cold pack, bring relief?


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

What do you suggest?


----------



## Patch (Jan 6, 2022)

Isn't the best cure for a splitting headache two Tylenol followed by turning on a hard rock station... with the volume as high as it will go??


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Is that right?


----------



## Patch (Jan 7, 2022)

Why would anyone doubt the medical advice offered by a know-it-all like me???


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Have any of you followed _your own advice, _that you gave to others_? _


----------



## Patch (Jan 7, 2022)

Don't you know I'm so old, I can't remember what I advised... or even said... an hour ago???


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Doesn't that make it a little difficult, to give advice?


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Who is giving advice?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Why do you ask?  Do you need any?


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Am I not allowed to ask a question.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Do you even *need to ask*, whether or not a question is allowed *here*?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> Am I not allowed to ask a question.


Would you please put a proper punctuation symbol at the end of this post of yours, *if it is truly*_ a question?      _


----------



## Mandee (Jan 9, 2022)

Why should it matter so much if there's a question mark or not ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

You don't think it does?  And, can we be 100% sure it's really a question, then?


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

With the name of this game being "Answer a questions with a question" one should be able to simply answer with "A question!" which would be answering with "... a question" and not require the aforementioned question mark.


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Do we agree that this is a questionable game?


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

I will if you will so do you?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

If I do, then _how do *you do?  *_


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

I am doing just fine, and you?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

To which aspects are you referring?


----------



## Patch (Jan 13, 2022)

How would you define "aspects" as referenced in your last question?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Is '_aspects'_ the best word selection for the meaning implied, or would it be better to use another term, instead?


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

Is there a synonym for 'aspects' that would better describe what your are asking, or is 'aspects' the best descriptive term?


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

It doesn't matter to me so how did we get where we are???


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Didn't we start at the beginning?


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

Is this "beginning" of which you speak the beginning of the year, the decade, the century... or at the beginning of time itself?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Might the beginning refer to a location or space or situation, rather than time?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

Do we really need to go down that rabbit-hole?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Could a better one be suggested?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

A better rabbit-hole?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

How many are there?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

Isn't "how many" another rabbit-hole itself?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Is *everything* a rabbit-hole?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Is *everything* a rabbit-hole?


Doesn't it feel like it these days?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Is this game a microcosm of life?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

Wanna take the next rocket to Mars?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

When is it leaving? (In other words, how long would I have to get ready?)
 And are we sure it takes passengers like us?


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

Could we pick the people we want on the voyage to Mars, hoping the Martians would keep them there????


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2022)

You mean rather than go on that voyage, ourselves?


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

What would be the point of that?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 15, 2022)

Who's willing to admit they got a little off-topic there (, Patch... )?


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

What fun is there staying focused and "on topic" when my feeble old mind can't remember what the topic is/was???


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 16, 2022)

You saying you don't want to read through 188 pages to find it?


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Why would I read through 188 pages looking for an answer when, in those 188 pages, there is nothing but more questions?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

But wouldn't the questions possibly imply the answers?


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

It could, but would it?


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

If you are suggesting we trust a questions that implies a fact, should we trust a question that might imply the questions I post as answers are nonsensical examples of worthless word salad???


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 16, 2022)

Patch said:


> If you are suggesting we trust a questions that implies a fact, should we trust a question that might imply the questions I post as answers are nonsensical examples of worthless word salad???


Who you calling nonsensical?


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Wasn't I pretty careful to use "I" so as to not offend other posters... who might not want to see in print what the voices in my head could be saying???


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 16, 2022)

True, so shall we just move on with more nonsense?


----------



## Mandee (Jan 16, 2022)

OK who's been talking nonsense ?


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Would the person or persons suggesting someone is talking nonsense actually be the nonsensical talker??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Is there _just one, _*or, *are there actually _many, _and if so, then *how many are there*_?_


----------



## Mandee (Jan 16, 2022)

@Kaila - Which one of those questions do you want me to answer ?


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Have we changed the rules of the Game to answer a question with two questions... answer those with three questions... answer those with four questions... answer those with ...........??????


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

And now, am I accused of actually thinking before posting????


----------



## Mandee (Jan 17, 2022)

'Accused of' - does that mean you actually don't think before posting ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

Is there any rule *against* changing the rules of this game?


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Mandee said:


> 'Accused of' - does that mean you actually don't think before posting ?


Would you believe that in 55 years of marriage, my beautiful bride might have suggested quite a few times I am prone to do things without thinking??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

When is it considered _too late, to begin doing something? _


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Isn't "late" a very subjective word, differing as to what quantifies it depending on who you might ask?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2022)

Well then, is it more relevant to ask if one might _begin_ at the _middle_, 
rather than all the way back at the beginning?


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Will it make a difference?


----------



## Mandee (Jan 18, 2022)

Does it matter if it does or doesn't ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

Shall we take a vote?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

How many options would be on the ballot, _if there was a vote?
 _


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

Anyone else lose track, or is it just me?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Is it anyone else in addition, or is it just me and you?


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Why would you ever think you two are the only ones registered, authorized, background checked, properly dressed, and meeting all other official requirements to vote????


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Weren't we discussing, who had lost track of options or topics?


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Don't you understand my feeble old mind is so confused by this going in circles with question after question I have no idea what the answer to your last question might be????


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Are we going in circles, or back and forth, or up and down?


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Didn't you leave out the possibilities of side to side or to and fro??


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Must you be so persnickety?


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

Did you know my Uncle Peter Persnickety, Aunt Paula Persnickety, and Penny Persnickety... my mother... are the reason I have Persnickety genes??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2022)

Did they sell Persnickers candy bars, and live in Persnicketyville?


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

No, but haven't you spied the Persnickers bars hidden in Piers' knickers??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Is *Spying* a good *hobby,* that some of us should consider taking up?


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Maybe?


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Can we be clandestine enough with our spying that we are not caught... or worse???


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Can there _be anything worse, _than _spying_ on our neighbor, when they are outdoors taking a walk, past our windows?


----------



## Patch (Jan 21, 2022)

Wouldn't it be worse if that neighbor were peeking in your window???


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

Would you inform the police if you saw your neighbour breaking the law?


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Which Neighbour?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't you have any neighbours?


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Why would you think a neighborly guy like me would be neighborless??


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Does a neighbour have to be right next-door?


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

I would think a "neighbor" could be next door, anywhere in your community, anywhere in your State, and not be restricted to a specific distance, don't you??


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

How about wild animals, can they be classed as neighbours?


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Just like certain people, aren't there certain wild animals you would rather NOT have as neighbors?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Do you have cameras on your property?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Does the camera I have _inside my window _count?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Surely it does let me know if they work, please?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

Is there such a thing, as a camera that cannot take pictures?


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

Would you rather have a camera that would take your chocolate cookies???


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

Did you see yesterday on the news that one of those robot vacuums escaped?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Where did the robot vacuum go first, after it escaped?


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Did the robot vacuum get a clean getaway?


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Did you help it?


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

If a robot vacuum is dancing, are they doing the Rumba or the Roomba?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Do they take any dance lessons?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 23, 2022)

Will it survive in the wild?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

*How wild is, *the wilderness?


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Where is this wilderness?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Is it possibly nearby?


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Our robot vacuum is a "Shark" and could you tell me if we need to be closer to the ocean?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 24, 2022)

Would it sink or float?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2022)

Could it be taught to _swim?  _


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 25, 2022)

Will it be a hazard to shipping?


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Hazard? What Hazard?


----------



## Patch (Jan 25, 2022)

Are you suggesting our vacuum could have been one of the "Dukes of Hazard"??


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 25, 2022)

Are they making a series about its adventures?


----------



## Patch (Jan 26, 2022)

Don't you remember the vacuum who starred in "From Dust to Dust"??


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Is that the same one which was hiding in a cupboard in 'Airplane'?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2022)

Was the airplane very clean then?


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

I don't know, was it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Are plane passengers very messy?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

Do airlines still serve ribs?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Do you hope they do, or hope they don't?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

What type of ribs?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Why would it matter?


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

Would grease from the ribs, if they still are served, be used to grease the emergency escape slide for a faster emptying of the plane??  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Could we take a train, instead?


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

Wouldn't how you travel by your choice?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

None of you are going *with me?  *


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

Are you paying for travel, lodging, and meals?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2022)

Meals on wheels would be very expensive , yes?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 27, 2022)

Do they deliver to airports?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

Have they ever?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't airports have their own catering system?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Is the food any good?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Could we know without trying it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

Should we organise a survey to find out?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Will anyone fill out the surveys?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Don't you have the answers for everything??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Doesn't _each_ person have at least _one? 
_


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Would you please go back through the 4,775 questions in this thread and see who has the most??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Patch said:


> Would you please go back through the 4,775 questions in this thread and see who has the most??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

If I agree to go back through this entire thread of questions, 
then, Will all of you agree to _wait for me, till I have finished counting? _


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Do you understand we won't trust your first count and will require you to count at least three times??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Wouldn't it be more accurate, and more fair, for every one of us,
to count _once?_


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 29, 2022)

What if we can't agree?


----------



## Patch (Jan 30, 2022)

If we all count and all come up with different totals, can we agree that my count is the accurate count and the one we go by?


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

I guess we could, couldn't we?


----------



## Patch (Jan 30, 2022)

Would that be fair to everyone else??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2022)

Don't we all know the answer to _that question? 
  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Can you run it past me one more time, please?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

Would that be likely to change your answer?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 31, 2022)

Could you write it all down please?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Would you like to read it in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS, 
_or is this print clear enough? _


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Can I have it in brail as well, please?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Are you trying to make things more complicated?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

Does it need to be simplified or further clarified?


----------



## Patch (Feb 1, 2022)

Isn't it difficult to know just how much clarification of the issue is required when you have no knowledge of the listener's ability to reason?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Should we take an intelligence test first?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

And then, for fun, what could we do afterwards?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 2, 2022)

How about a quiz?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Wouldn't that be more of the same?


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Does it have to be?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

In what ways could we change it up?


----------



## Patch (Feb 2, 2022)

Could we discuss theoretical physics problems and challenge the results with both mathematical and scientific equations?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 2, 2022)

Can I withdraw that suggestion?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Are there any time limits, for withdrawals like that one?


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Interesting question, do you have an answer to go with it?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Isn't there more than one answer for every question?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 3, 2022)

Is that one of the reasons why life is so complicated?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

How many reasons could we list?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Two, three perhaps four?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Couldn't we list lots *more* than *four*?


----------



## Patch (Feb 4, 2022)

Can you quantify the amount we could relate with your word "lots"??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

The term _Lots, _is *not* considered a mathematically specific quantity*?*


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 4, 2022)

Does the word 'lots' mean different things to different people?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Are we referring to a few people, or to _Lots and Lots, _of them?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

Should we draw lots to decide the answer?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Who would draw first?


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

Would the one drawing lots to decide how many are "lots" be the one with lots and lots of experience in parking lots and building lots and cattle feedlots??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

_IF_ you were able to knit a sweater, _Would_ you be careful to purchase all of the yarn before beginning the project planned,
in order to be absolutely certain to have enough yarn, that is all of the *same dye lot? *


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

For a non-knitter never knitting nothing, wouldn't I take the pattern with me and rely on the quantity recommended by the yarn retailer, a notably knowledgeable knitter??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Generally yes, *but*... Do you *always* rely on a business, who is selling you something, as to what quantity of the item you actually *need?*
_(As opposed to the larger quantity that they would prefer to sell to you?)_


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

How can you tell the difference?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Don't we wish that we *did* know the answer to that question#4819????!


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

Aren't you aware that I know the answer to any question ever asked, but how can I give you the answer when I have to respond with a question?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Isn't that the answer that we are *all trying* to figure out?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

Am I the only one who can reply 'yes' to that question?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Is it better for me to say _No, _referring to the most recent question posed?.....
_OR, _is it preferable that we reply to each question in order, thereby saying _Yes, _to the_ previous question? _


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Why not say both?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Wouldn't it confuse people, to answer their questions, _Yes and No?_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Would you rather I lie?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 6, 2022)

Is lying sometimes the tactful thing to do?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Can some tactful things be humorous as well?


----------



## Mandee (Feb 7, 2022)

Doesn't that depend on what different people consider to be 'humor'?


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

What do you consider humor?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2022)

Do you often find yourself to be the only one laughing at your own jokes?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 7, 2022)

Isn't it a good thing to be able to amuse yourself?


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, but why not share?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2022)

Have you *always* had such a strong sense of humor,
as you do now?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2022)

Especially during these trying  times,   doesn't  a good sense of humor  save your sanity?


----------



## Patch (Feb 8, 2022)

What if you lost your sanity playing "Games" on SF and your humor was lost with it?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

Would you be aware of what had happened?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2022)

Would you feel better if we laughed together?


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

How can we laugh together if we live so far apart?


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Zoom or skype?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2022)

Aren't we already often laughing while reading these posts? 

Have you heard of something called the  _in-ter-net?

_


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

Can everyone not see that all my posts are dead serious and not something to be laughed at?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 9, 2022)

Do you feel that people are making fun of you?


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Who me?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2022)

Were we _looking_ at anyone or any *thing, *in particular?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 10, 2022)

Don't you find that some people take offence too easily?


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Could it be that I am easily offended by others and easily offend others???


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Do you?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 11, 2022)

Is being sensitive a good thing?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Is it one of those things that are both bad _and_ good?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Does it matter whether it's bad or good?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Didn't someone ask?


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Let me think, was it me?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

I don't remember; Was it?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't you keep records of everything you've said?


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Are we supposed to?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't you want to CYA?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2022)

Would it even be possible?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Isn't all data stored in our brains?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Do you trust your own brain?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Could I borrow _yours_, to store some extra stuff?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 14, 2022)

Can you wait while I check if I have some spare storage?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Will my spare tire do the same?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Isn't it good to keep a spare of _everything, _on hand, _always? 

_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Is it okay to have a spare spouse?


----------



## Patch (Feb 14, 2022)

Are you asking that of me or of my wife who has put up with me over 55 years??


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Doesn't she deserve a medal?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Shouldn't we really have *more* than one *extra* spare, 
of everything that is *extra *important in our lives, such as spouses?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

If so, can both spouses each play a different role?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Do we really want answers to *any of these questions?    *


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Can't a lady like me even dream a little?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Is there *any* doubt that I would agree to that?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 14, 2022)

How about spare cash, anyone got plenty of that?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Would anyone _not want, _plenty of that?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

Would you tell everyone if you DID have spare cash?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Does that perhaps, depend on how much?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

Are you afraid the others would expect a treat?


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Not at all, why should I?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Will you buy me a drink or two?


----------



## Jace (Feb 15, 2022)

Would that be enough?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

Do you think that would satisfy their need?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

How great are their needs?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

How good are you at satisfying my needs?


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

@Murrmurr didn't you hear @MMinSoCal?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2022)

Might we have other things to do?


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

If you have other things to do why are you here or are the other things you have to do happen to be answering questions with other questions?  :>)


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Have you heard of 'Nunya Biz'?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 16, 2022)

Is that a regional expression?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Can the entire United States be considered a region?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Wouldn't it be very large for a _region? _


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

I have no idea, can anyone out there answer this?


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2022)

Would you believe the United States does have a number of regions, each having colloquialisms and unique mannerisms in their vocabulary and speech?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Doesn't most every country have that?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 17, 2022)

Am I considered a foreigner because I'm British?


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Am I considered a foreigner because I'm British?


Don't you know there are no "foreigners" on SF "Games" since, here, we're all one big happy family???


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Of course, we are @Patch what made you doubt that?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

*Did *_anyone _doubt that?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 18, 2022)

Are you still amazed at the whole internet thing?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Wouldn't it be difficult,  to name just _one *most* amazing thing about the whole, entire Internet thing?_


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 19, 2022)

Would the whole world grind to a halt if the internet suddenly failed?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

How was life for you back when there was no internet?


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

It was a lot more fun, how was yours?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Did you also think that owning (and using) a calculator was considered high-tech?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, lol.....and can you still recite your times tables?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Yes, but will I ever need it now in this computer age?


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

What if you were on a Desert Island with no electricity? ( No using coconuts to power up things )


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Will I also have Wilson like in the movie Castaway?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 20, 2022)

How about a Girl Friday?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

How about a cook? 
Or even better possibly; two or three cooks?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

What kind of food can they cook?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Would you want to go there, to find out?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Will they come to me instead?


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

If the cooks come to you, will you promise to eat anything they serve??


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Will the cooks promise to cook only what I will eat?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Could they send samples first, so we could decide if the cooks are good enough for us?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

May I first see a picture of what the cooks look like?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Wouldn't we rather request pictures of the foods they cook?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes, but don't good looks always help?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 21, 2022)

Will they be able to cope with large dinner parties?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

How many might we invite at one time?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 22, 2022)

Doesn't it depend on how many will fit around the table?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Could people bring their own?


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Bring your own what exactly?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Won't the cooks bring the tables?


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

If you want a cook who is extremely good looking and a fantastic cook, I could send my wife but does she have to bring MY tables????


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Couldn't any of us (that _includes_ you, @Tish  )
bring anything that we would like to add to the pleasant gathering?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Could your wife possibly be better looking and a better cook than Giada?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Have you found any way to *actually eat, any of the delicious-looking foods, that you take, or receive, all prepared and directly from your TV?*


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> Could your wife possibly be better looking and a better cook than Giada?


Do you understand my wife taught our son who has a wall full of gold and silver American Culinary Society competition medals, was chef at the Pentagon's Executive Dining Room for three years, and has been in a cookoff on stage with a Food Channel chef?  (All truth!!!)


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Is your son, the chef that your wife taught, better looking than Giada?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 22, 2022)

Is someone taking the opportunity to boast about their family's achievements?


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Who me?


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2022)

How does someone respond to that??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

By asking either a relevant or irrelevant question?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 23, 2022)

What do we do if we don't have a question to ask?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Do you ask _yourself_ questions, throughout the day, silently in your own head?


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

Is relevance of the answering question any more important that irrelevance of the question?


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Do you ask _yourself_ questions, throughout the day, silently in your own head?


If the voices in my head are overheard asking each other questions, does that count as me asking myself the questions?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Who else could be listening to them?


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

So, you don't hear those voices too??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Do many people see them as more than one, or do others frequently view them as all a one voice?


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Do you think you could shut them out?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Even if we could, wouldn't they likely get back in?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Would it be ok to talk to yourself just as long as you don't answer back and have what sounds like a conversation?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Would it be okay to have a conversation with yourself, as long as it was a respectful and friendly one?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Can this conversation be on mute so no one else can hear?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

If we hear that it couldn't be muted, then could they use sign language?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Will they need a mirror for this, to sign to themselves?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

^^^

And will they need a book of pictures of people signing to each other?


(_good night, friends...see you tomorrow)_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Pretty much like an idiot board?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 24, 2022)

If you see someone in the street apparently talking to themselves, do you assume they are on their phone?


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2022)

Is it sometimes better to converse with yourself rather than loudly speaking your mind??


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

If I hold a phone to my ear, 
then am I free to say _anything, _and to say it loud and clear?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

Would other people pretend not to notice if you were apparently arguing with yourself?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

You mean they _did notice,_ 
and they simply _pretended _not to????


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Exactly, but why?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Could it be they're really deaf?


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2022)

If a deaf person looks in your ear, can he lipread the voices in your head and see what they are saying?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

Is it normal to have voices in your head?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 26, 2022)

Is it normal to not have voices in your head?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 26, 2022)

Do you think perhaps everyone has voices in their head but don't like to admit to it?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Do we not want to admit it, because we don't want anyone to ask, _what are they saying???_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Does the voice sound like that of Siri's?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Does Siri have lots of triplets and twins?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Do you really want more than one Siri?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Did you think I meant all at one house?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

I did not, but does it really matter where all the Siris live?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Doesn't _everything we question here, *really matter? 

*_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

No, they don't, but can't we just admit that we're bored?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

If I admit it, then _will you?  _


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

If we both admit, will they laugh at us?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Probably, but do we care?


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Don't you think Alexa feels left out?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

But does she care about _us?  _


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2022)

I've never heard Siri's voice so do wonder, is it similar to Alexa's?  Isn't Alexa smarter than Siri, anyway?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Has anyone ever met either of them in person?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Are they actually meetable in person?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 26, 2022)

Is Alexa a sign of how lazy we are all becoming?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm not lazy, are you?


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Would I be considered lazy if our dog did the typing and posting on "Games" while I just dictated my thoughts to her?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Do you have a dog that can type?


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Won't I be able to teach her?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

So that you can carry on with your laziness?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Couldn't there be a different reason?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Isn't that the most convenient and plausible reason?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Have we considered all other possible options?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Can you name a few of these possible options?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Could I get back to you tomorrow about that?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 27, 2022)

Are you procrastinating?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Is going to bed at night, and leaving additional tasks and challenges for tomorrow, considered procrastinating?


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2022)

Could that simply be "putofficating"?


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Whatever it is can we just sleep, please?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Would you require lullaby accompaniment, in order to get to sleep?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 28, 2022)

Wouldn't it be kinder to use a mechanical device?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Do you suppose that would better aid sleep as well?


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

What mechanical device?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2022)

Is recorded music, or sound synthesizer, of some type (_any type)_
what might have been suggested, rather than the _raw talent of our own singing voices, perhaps? _


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 1, 2022)

Perhaps my attempts at being tactful were confusing?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Do you find, in general, that things said in posts can very easily be confusing, or misunderstood or misinterpreted or misconstrued?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 2, 2022)

Do you find yourself often having to alter your posts because you think the others might not understand you?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

How often, would be _often, _and how frequently, would be _frequent?_


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

How would I know?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 2, 2022)

What makes you think the question was aimed specifically at you?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

Well were you looking for more than one answer?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

How many answers to my question could I get?


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Three maybe four?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

Are you certain that would be enough?


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Would 20 answers satisfy you?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 3, 2022)

Would it be too confusing to have so many different opinions?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

What types of categories could I sort all the questions and answers into*?*

(_And why do many questions seem to want to end in a preposition, which is against grammar rules?    Well, nevermind *that *question.)_


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

How about living or dead?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

How about some _other categories, _please?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> What types of categories could I sort all the questions and answers into*?*
> 
> (_And why do many questions seem to want to end in a preposition, which is against grammar rules?    Well, nevermind *that *question.)_


Gosh, you've been properly educated! Everything is so lax these days, people don't seem to care about doing things correctly any more. My English teacher would be horrified at the way our language is mangled.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 4, 2022)

How about using a filing system?


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

Isn't a "filing system" just handing the data to your administrative assistant and say, "Here!  File this!"?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

Isn't that a sign of laziness...handing the problem to someone else to deal with?


----------



## RubyK (Mar 5, 2022)

Doesn't it enrich a person's ego to hand such piddly jobs to another person?


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2022)

Why would I perform menial tasks unbecoming of my social and business acumen??


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Pass


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Isn't it amazing, that there are more than 5,000 questions in this continuing questioning conversation game?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, and isn't it surprising that it all actually makes sense?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Does it make sense to only _some _of us, and not to others?


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

I would have to say Yes, do you agree?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Do I agree with _myself? is that what you are asking? _


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 6, 2022)

Isn't that better than arguing with yourself?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Aren't there more additional options?


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Are there?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Why do you keep asking me questions?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 7, 2022)

Don't you enjoy answering them?


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Do I have to?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Do we have to *enjoy answering*_, or do we simply have to do it?

_


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 8, 2022)

Do you feel it's your duty to answer?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Isn't it my far more important duty, to feed my cat?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 9, 2022)

Will your cat keep shouting until you feed it?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Could you please wait for an answer, till the unknown sound near my feet, stops?


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

What is that sound?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

*Which *sound do you mean?


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

How would I identify the sound to you if, at 75 years old, my hearing is gone???


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 9, 2022)

Where did it go?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

Didn't it sort of fade down the hallway?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2022)

I can hear better if the sound is close to me, can you?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Can you tell if the sound is coming from a person, an animal, or an object, even if you cannot make out any detail?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 10, 2022)

Am I the only one who can still hear perfectly?


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

@Lavinia What did you say?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

What does _perfect hearing _sound like?


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Is it possible that, instead of having poor hearing, some of us have "selective" hearing?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

Had we all heard enough on this topic, so we stopped posting here?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 11, 2022)

Yesterday, I couldn't access this site, did that happen to the rest of you?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Did you decipher and solve the problem, Lavinia?

Do any of you sometimes wait for others to take additional turns?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

Was the problem only in my area?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

(Mine gets intermittent problems, but....)

Did it last all day for you?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes, but was I wrong to leave it until this morning?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Did it upset you all day, yesterday, and might have felt better if you'd addressed it sooner, or did you enjoy a nice break from it, instead?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

Did it perhaps show how much of a habit this has become?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

How much of a habit has this become?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

If I start suffering withdrawal symptoms, should I assume it is an addiction?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

Would it possibly be better, to simply lower the usage,
rather than to give it all up very suddenly?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 13, 2022)

Did I give the impression that I was planning to give it up?


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2022)

Did you know I can only post or ask questions because my wife has all the answers???  :>)


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 13, 2022)

Is she dictating to you?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Is who dictating what?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

Why don't you scroll back and check for yourself?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

What or who,  would I be checking for?
And, is it possible to scroll _forward instead of back?
_


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

Wouldn't you then be moving into the realm of the supernatural?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Are you, or is anyone else, planning a move, to there or to someplace else, anytime soon?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, I certainly am not, are you?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

If I move there, would any of you *visit* me there?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 15, 2022)

Will you be having a house-warming party?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

Is the house cold?  
Or simply _too_ _cool, perhaps?  _


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 15, 2022)

How about a pyjama party?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

Would we serve _bedtime snacks?_


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Can we have Ice cream ?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

What flavor do you like, and  Could you bring enough of it, for all of us?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 16, 2022)

Can you give me a rough idea of how much we need?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Do you have any idea how many people to expect?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Ice cream in huge vats then?


----------



## Patch (Mar 16, 2022)

Have the vats been sanitized?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

What will we do if there's lots of leftovers?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 16, 2022)

Can anyone get a-hold of Timoc?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Did you think we should send him the leftover ice cream?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 16, 2022)

Will he mind if it has all melted?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Can it be reconstituted?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 17, 2022)

Could it be poured into moulds to make lollies (popsicles)?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Shall we try that ahead of time, just to be certain it will work?


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Wouldn't that delay the delivery?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Is he in a particular rush?


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

Why should we rush to satisfy one person's want of ice cream when we could take our time and eat it all ourselves?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Do we all agree that's the best suggestion we've heard so far?


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

As the marvelous individual who thought of my fellow posters to share in the ice cream, should I not be allowed the largest serving???


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

What flavor would be your preference?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 17, 2022)

Shall we buy a variety to satisfy each preference?


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2022)

Wouldn't it be gentlemanly for us guys to have the ladies choose what flavors they prefer?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Wouldn't *everyone* love a full buffet of wonderful options to select?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 18, 2022)

Perhaps we could allow people to mix flavours and create new ones?


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Can we do that?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Why couldn't we do whatever we might decide?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 19, 2022)

Are there any laws about it?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Has it ever been done before?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 19, 2022)

Should we take out a copyright?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

What about a contract?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Would anyone agree to it?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Is it worth the expense?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

How much would it cost?


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Is it risky to go without one?


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

Can you trust an attorney to have your best interest at heart if you hire him to write the contract?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Would you be willing to write the check to pay for it, for us,
and if everything works out well, then later on,
we would pay you back?


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

Now why would you ever think this broke old senior citizen from a little town in Kansas who can barely scrape enough money together to pay off his gambling debts on the golf course each morning would have enough money to hire a big city lawyer???


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Now who would have thought such a question would elicit someone's life story?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Do you enjoy reading biographies in general?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes, I think it's natural to be interested in other people's lives...isn't that why social media is so successful?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Weren't physical libraries wonderful places, to _browse the books,_ 
for hours on end?


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

They certainly are, do you miss them as I do?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

There are still plenty of libraries, are there none where you live?


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

Why don't you come visit our community where we have a fantastic library that my wife and I utilize almost every week?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

Why would I need to when there are three libraries within walking distance of where I live?


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

Must I choose one, to say that I liked it more than the others, which I loved as well?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Would you be surprised if I told you that I have never been in any of them?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Did you go to libraries, in past decades, when younger?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes, people tended to borrow from libraries rather than buying books.....do you remember that being the case?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Did you ever go to bookmobiles, owned by libraries, as well?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

There was a touring library which visited the farms and villages...is that what you mean?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

What difference does it make?


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

If the selection of new releases was similar, whether a "brick & mortar" library or a traveling library, why wouldn't you use the traveling version and not have to deal with as many users crowding the premises?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Is a library usually crowded?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Are we trying to avoid a crowd, even if it is very small, orderly, and respectful and friendly?


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2022)

Could I possibly be suffering from anthropophobia?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 24, 2022)

Does the fact that it has an official name indicate how common it is?


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

It must be don't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

_Should I be thinking about that, _when I would prefer to think about other topics?


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2022)

Are the other topics of which you want to speak easier to spell than anthropophobia?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't you find spelling a complex word is easier if you break it down into its components?


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Does that work?


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2022)

May I answer with an emphatic "Yes!"??


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Does anyone carry around one of those tiny dictionaries?


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

What for?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

I suppose you use your phone for all information?


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

Who needs a dictionary or a phone when, would you believe, I authored every volume of the Encyclopedia Britannica??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2022)

How long did that take?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Do you remember when there used to be people selling encyclopedias on the doorstep?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Did they take a series over time, of small partial payments for them?


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

How much was a small payment?


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

Would it surprise us how what we consider a "small payment" today would compare with a "small payment" back when Encyclopedia Britannica, World Book Encyclopedia, etc. were our main source of reference?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Did you find they helped with school work?


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Do you know I have memories of exactly where the Encyclopedia Britannica volumes sat in their bookcase and I used them many times to assist with school work.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

So your mother wasn't in the habit of re-arranging the furniture?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Isn't it amazing that we can remember certain details of our long ago past, such as where things were located in the household?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

Can you remember what your first swimsuit was like?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

No but does it count that I remember a few other garments from when I was very young?


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

You would think so, now where were we?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Do we need to know that, or could we simply go forward without going backwards first?


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Weren't we talking about libraries, encyclopedias, and if we remember what our first swimsuit looked like... even if that first swimming experience was skinny dipping in the neighbor's farm pond????


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Does the previous post _prove my point_, that we might do better to simply move onward now?


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Would it be impolite to just walk away from the last 5,155 questions posed by posters, leaving most of them unanswered?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Can't we consider them all having been answered, in some shape or form, having received replies to every one of them?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

Do I detect a bit of discontent?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Should I perhaps have made it more obvious and clear,  that I meant my comments to be humorous?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

Do our comments reflect our mood at the time we made them?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Wouldn't it be better for people to simply and directly say, that they are feeling grumpy ( or sad or moody or mad, or silly or excited) at the moment?


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Where is the guesswork in that?


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2022)

Isn't it more fun to sit here with a big smile on my face while keeping the folks of "Games" wondering when they let mental institution residents have access to a computer and the internet?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2022)

Have we all noticed that people can have very different definitions of _fun? _


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

Does that include those who enjoy making fun of someone?


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

That's a bit nasty, don't you think? (Watch out for Will Smith   )


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

Why is it nasty, it's just a different use of the word 'fun'.?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Can excitement be fun?


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2022)

Can't "excitement" span the entire spectrum of emotions from exhilaration to agitation to terror?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Does any strong feeling count as excitement?


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Should it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

_Could it?_


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

Is excitement defined by anything which makes your heart beat fast?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

_How fast _is *too *fast?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

If it gives cause for concern.....would that be regarded as too fast?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Wouldn't it depend on who was concerned, and what their concern was?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Would a doctor think that any increase in heartbeat was inadvisable, even if it signified pleasure for the patient?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Who is qualified to answer that?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

If we worry too much about our health, do we perhaps risk being deprived of the pleasures in life?


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

If one doesn't take care of their bodies, what pleasures can you get from life if you're dead????


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

couldn't you have fun haunting people?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Have you tried it? Was it fun?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Aren't you aware that we all have dead people around us?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

How many dead people have you seen around you?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

Should I ask how many there are next time I see them?


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Do you want to count them?


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2022)

If you were to count the dead people around you, wouldn't they have to be in their worldly bodies and, therefore, be in a state of decomposition??


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2022)

How often is best, to look in the refrigerator, to see if anything there,
 is in a state of decomposition?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

Do you open too many jars at the same time?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Isn't it best to have some variety available?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 4, 2022)

Do you have a selection of pickles and sauces open at the same time?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

No, but do those _ever_ go bad?


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Do you mean as in behavior?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Do pickles and sauces have behaviors?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 4, 2022)

Do you find they sometimes react badly with other food?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Are the foods in the refrigerator arguing amongst themselves?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 5, 2022)

Should they be kept apart until actually needed?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

How far apart might be adequate or advisable?


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Where did you put the measuring tape?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Who was the last one to use it?


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Should you have more than one refrigerator so you can adequately separate the feuding foods?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2022)

Would having more than one refrigerator, create disagreements or jealousies between _them?_


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Why don't you try it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2022)

Must I admit that I might be a bit nervous, about the results of an argument between 2 or more large appliances?


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

If the stove had too hot of a temper and the microwave radiated contempt, could the refrigerator just freeze the other appliances out of the argument?


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Are you talking from experience?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 7, 2022)

Do they get along better if they are colour-co-ordinated?


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Should that make a difference?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 8, 2022)

Could it be more important to them than we realise?


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Aren't there anti-color discrimination laws in the Aggravating Appliance Administration Act?


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 9, 2022)

Are we allowed to discriminate against Rust when discussing appliances?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Did any of your appliances of the past, suddenly want to move out?


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Move to where?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

To an Independent Appliances community?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 9, 2022)

Is that a new name for the scrapyard?


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

So, is a Senior Independent Living Community nothing but a "scrapyard" for old folk who have nothing more to offer society?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Is that how younger people might regard it?


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Could it be that is why some of us senior citizens are reluctant to move into an independent living center?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Do they think it is the last stepping stone to oblivion?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2022)

Do you like the metaphor and imagery of _stepping stones, _
as much as I do?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't you often think that our whole lives are like a series of stepping-stones?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2022)

Wouldn't that make a good basis for a poem or a story?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Could we make a film out of it?


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2022)

I've never made a film, have you?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Would we be able to get someone professional to help?


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Who would you suggest?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Would we need a team of people?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

Must they all be of the same type?


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Does it matter if they are not?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

Wouldn't it be _better_, if they're not?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 12, 2022)

Would a different approach bring a better result?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

How many approaches have already been tried?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

If a plane can't land on the first approach, how many tries can it have before the fuel runs out?


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Wouldn't that depend on the size of the fuel tank?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

Do they usually have a reserve 2nd tank as well?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

Do they calculate how much fuel is needed for each trip and just fill the tanks with that amount?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

Do we need to find an expert on the subject, or shall we move along to a different topic, that we might know more about?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 14, 2022)

Did you realise I was just keeping things moving until a new topic started?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

Do we do that, often?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2022)

And, are we moving in any particular direction?


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

Are we to the point we can't tell if we are entering or exiting?


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Which direction would that be?


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

If you are attempting to rescue Grandma because she's stuck in the attic,, wouldn't the "enter" direction by up and the "exit" direction be down?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 14, 2022)

How did she get up there in the first place?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2022)

Will she come down on her own, if we wait?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

If she doesn't will we have to rig up some sort of lift?


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Can you just toss Grandma out the attic window?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2022)

Is it an extremely, extraordinarily _short house?_


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Will she fit through that small window?


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Can we grab a chainsaw and either make the window larger or Grandma smaller???


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Does she have a toilet up there?


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

If not, do you really want to go up there????


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 16, 2022)

Does anyone have a bucket?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Can you go up and check, please?


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

If I volunteer to go up there, will you lend me a clothespin for my nose??


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2022)

What size clothespin do you need Patch ?


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

Do clothespins come in various sizes?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 16, 2022)

Did you know we call them clothes pegs, not pins?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Can you show them to us, please?


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Isn't it interesting how colloquialisms can change so many things within the same language?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

Did you know that gypsies used to make and sell clothes pegs?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Did they make all one style, or did they make differently shaped patterns?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Does it matter?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

Matter if i ask,  what's the matter?,


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 18, 2022)

Is that the same as asking, what's up?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Isn't it funny, the difference between "_What's up" _
and "_What's up *with that?"
*_


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2022)

If "What's up?" can be a means of asking someone why they are feeling down, why don't we just ask them "What's down?"


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Would _What's down, _instead seem to mean "_What's going down? _or_ What's gone down?_


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Could we please agree with one of them?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 19, 2022)

Is this another case of the meaning of something being changed?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

I have no idea, do you?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 20, 2022)

Do you find you have to adjust your language depending on who you're talking to?


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

No. do you?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2022)

Who is asking _whom? _


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

Does it matter who answers?


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2022)

Is questioning who answers a question with a question, a proper question to ask in this questioning thread??


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

Can you wait while I just make sense of that?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Can I eat while I am waiting?


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Do you need a serviette?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Could you possibly spare _more_ than one?


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

Is a serviette just the female version of a server??


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

What is the difference between a serviette and a napkin?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

_Is there _a difference? Is one often smaller than the other, for example, perhaps?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

Do babies wear serviettes?


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

If we didn't "ask" in each post on this thread, we wouldn't be playing correctly, now would we??


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

We would be more polite when not being whipped,,now wouldn't we?


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

What happened to society that has seen the loss of politeness to and respect for each other?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

Other people choose to copy those in the public eye.


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Does it matter if they do?


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 24, 2022)

Will it matter in ten years?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 24, 2022)

Doesn't it depend very much on what it is they are copying?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2022)

Is it good for me to copy what I myself did yesterday?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 25, 2022)

Did it give you pleasure?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Did what give me pleasure ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Don't you know?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 25, 2022)

Why can't people take the trouble to find out for themselves?


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Could it be that one might find it easier to just follow the masses than look forward and lead?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

You think people who behave like sheep are just lazy?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Why would people think that sheep are lazy?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Perhaps because they prefer to follow than lead?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Who do they follow?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Doesn't it seem that anyone with new ideas gets followed?


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Do you know I think I'm being followed by the people who own the voices talking inside my head???


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Are you certain they are people and not sheep?


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

If they were sheep, wouldn't I be hearing "Baa, Baa, Baaaaaaaa...."?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't you think that's a tall tale?


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Do you want me to measure it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

How specific could measurements be?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Will they stand  still long enough to let you do it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't they have to rest sometime?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

What do sheep count before going to sleep?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Do they teach math in _Sheep School?_


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Do sheep all look the same to other sheep?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Could that even possibly be possible?


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Are you talking about cloned Sheep?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Are you pointing out the difficulty of identifying individual differences between 2 _identical things?
_


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Are two things in nature ever exactly alike?


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Is a clone not part of nature?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2022)

Is that one of the more perplexing questions in this thread full of questions?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 28, 2022)

A clone is physically identical but is it the same mentally?


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Shall we put them to a test?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 29, 2022)

Can we test if their memories are the same?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2022)

Is it endless how many types of tests there are?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 30, 2022)

How about Kim's Game?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2022)

Are you aware of the history of that interesting game?


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Can you tell me about it, please?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 30, 2022)

How much time have you got?


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2022)

Would you begin with Rudyard Kipling?


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Do I have to?


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2022)

Aren't you old enough to determine for yourself what you want... or don't want to do/hear??


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2022)

Don't young children seem to be very good at that as well?


----------



## Lavinia (May 1, 2022)

How do you tell when they are just trying your patience?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

It is truly sometimes difficult to tell the differences between many types of optional possibilities in life, isn't it?


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)

Why does this thread give me a headache?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

Would you like a bit of friendship and a cup of tea, perhaps?


----------



## Lavinia (May 2, 2022)

You do know that no-one is under any obligation to participate in this game?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

If we did _require_ game participation of all members, 
then would we give people a minimum number of game threads to post in daily, *or *a minimum number of game posts, whether they are in the same or multiple game threads?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Are you trying to make this thread difficult?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2022)

Doesn't it just happen without anyone trying?


----------



## Lavinia (May 2, 2022)

Are people who are verbose on here, the same in real life?


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Do you expect me to answer that?


----------



## Lavinia (May 3, 2022)

Have you ever lived with someone who never stops talking?


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

Could you wait here, while I look around?


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

Is it okay to look around, without any particular thing in mind to find?


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Do you ever find yourself noticing things you had overlooked before?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

I sure do, is it just me though?


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2022)

Are there some things that couldn't be overlooked?


----------



## Lavinia (May 5, 2022)

You mean large intrusive objects which you would prefer not to notice?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

How can you ign ore large intrusive objects?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2022)

Are they moving about, or are they stationery?


----------



## Lavinia (May 6, 2022)

If they were moving about, would they eventually go somewhere else?


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2022)

What if these large intrusive objects have to go through or over you to go somewhere else?


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Are you serious?


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

Will it give a warning when it's about to mow me down?


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Wouldn't it take the _route of least resistance? _


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

What if it has no choice but to go straight ahead?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Shouldn't we change direction?


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Would it follow us?


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2022)

If the object could only move "straight ahead", how could it follow us if we went in the opposite direction?  And, If the object moved only straight ahead and we only ran in the opposite direction, wouldn't we meet again as we both were circling the Earth in opposing directions?


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Don't you get the impression that this object which we are discussing is blocking our passage and preventing us from moving in another direction?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

Is this all metaphoric, or is it an authentic giant *blob?
*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Are you asking me?


----------



## MountainRa (May 9, 2022)

Have we turned on to a Dead End?


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Do we have a duty to remove the object?


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

What Object, where?


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

Have we got you confused?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Do I look unconfused?


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

Are you trying to create a diversion?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

What if I am?


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2022)

Is the diversion more interesting than the destination, or are they both distractions?


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

Would you enjoy having to take a diversion and getting a different view?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Doesn't that sound wonderful?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Must we keep talking about diversions?


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Do you prefer to keep on the straight and narrow?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Should we go back and start _all over again?_


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Where exactly IS the start?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Would we eventually end up in the same place, _if we did go back and start again?_


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Do people always think in the same way?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

How often do we repeat ourselves?


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

Does that mean I'm not the only one who feels we keep going round in circles?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Aren't there other ways in addition, to get back to the same starting point, and then, later eventually, to the same conclusion?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Shall we give it a try?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Isn't that the best way to find out what will happen?


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

Shall we pretend we are strangers and just starting out?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

As an option to that, might we re-start just this game, with any simple question?

*Have any of you ever read the very first page, of posts, in this thread?*

(i think it's funny!  )


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Are we meant to do that?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Would you *like* to do that?


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Why would we go back and repeat our asking of nonsensical questions answering nonsensical  questions when we can go forward and ask even better nonsensical questions answering nonsensical questions?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Are we certain they will be better ones?


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Can we be certain of anything other than death and taxes???


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Why compare _this game, _to *those?*


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Am I comparing apples to oranges?


----------



## Lavinia (May 15, 2022)

Have you formed an impression of the participants, based on their posts?


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2022)

Wouldn't just knowing people posting here are blessed with an intellect and intelligence factor exceeding 99.9% of the global population... and they all are pretty good looking... be a fairly accurate impression???


----------



## Lavinia (May 16, 2022)

Are you trying to flatter us?


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Do you think that will work?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2022)

In what way, would it, or could it, possibly?


----------



## Lavinia (May 16, 2022)

Are we vain enough to be influenced by flattery?


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2022)

Being the perfect gentleman I am, isn't it my responsibility to flatter all the ladies posting on this site???


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Are there signs of Spring, where each of you are today?
And are you enjoying them, as I am?


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Is the sun shining?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Can you see out my window?


----------



## Lavinia (May 17, 2022)

Can one use telepathy to see what another person is seeing?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

Is telepathy for lifting and moving items?


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Isn't that called tele-kinesis?


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Could it be a poltergeist?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

Did you mean to say _podiatrist? _


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Did you just pick that out from a dictionary?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Do people often use a dictionary, for games like this one?


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

You mean to say I'm the only one?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

How many do?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Do we have to number them?


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Do you find a thesaurus useful too?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Did you ever find that a thesaurus is intriguing reading, in itself?


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

Oh yes, and does your dictionary have lots of other information too, as mine does?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Aren't those reference books full of fascinating facts, details, and history?


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

They sure are great, aren't they?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Couldn't they use a little stronger plot and character development though?


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

Are you confusing reference with fiction?


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Do people still use reference books ?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

Do people still _own any_, at their own homes?


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Surely I'm not alone in being surrounded by books, both fiction, fact and reference?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

I have them too, (_and love having them) 
_
but do you have as many as you once did, and do you use them as often?


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Do you keep track of how many you have by counting the book cases?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

Do you have fewer book cases than you always did?


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

I do how about you?


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Are you including childhood collections?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Yes, and do yours include how-to, or hobby instruction, or arts books, as well?


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Does a box of scrapbooking supplies count?


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Yes and also ,do Grimes Nursery Rhymes count too?


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Do you ever still read all those old books?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Wouldn't it be enjoyable to read favorite selections from them,
 to each other?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Which old books?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Which ones _do you still have or would still enjoy?_


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Do you own Where's Waldo?


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Does anyone have the stories of Brer Rabbit?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Wait I will check


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

Can you please write the check out to  tinytn.?


----------



## MountainRa (May 23, 2022)

Any signed first editions in your books?


----------



## Lavinia (May 23, 2022)

When you buy second-hand books, do you often find personal inscriptions inside?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Are they love notes?


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

Do you sometimes find strange objects used as bookmarks?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

What is the most surprising thing,  that people would use for a bookmark?


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2022)

Might the most surprising bookmark be a copy of your elementary grade card showing you received and "F" in reading??


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Have you found items of other people's, in books you borrow from libraries?


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Mainly Bookmarks, have you found anything interesting?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

How long has it been since you've _been *to *a physical library?_


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

Do you even live close to a library?


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2022)

Whenever you may have moved house, over your lifetime, is that one of the things you would have looked for, very soon in that process?


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Should I have done that?


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2022)

Do you wish you had?


----------



## Lavinia (May 29, 2022)

Wouldn't you take it for granted that there was a library nearby?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Do some of us take _more_ things for granted, than other people do;
Or, does each of us simply take _different things for granted?_


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Doesn't it depend on what you are accustomed to?


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

What if we step out of what we are accustomed to?


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Do you think  new experiences help to keep the brain active?


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Are you sometimes overwhelmed witth all the fast changing things?


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

Don't you find it better to hang back until everything stabilises?


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

When will it stabilize?


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

Would you please let me know, when it does?


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

Are you going into hibernation?


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Do I need to?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Don't you often wish you could?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

Would I need to pack food?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 2, 2022)

Do you think you'll get hungry?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

Doesn't everyone?
And therefore, should we all bring some food item to share?


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Hang on a sec, how much do we have to share?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 2, 2022)

Shall we each agree to bring something different?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 2, 2022)

Who will store, serve, cleanup?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Can't we share the chores too?


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Are you suggesting we all work together?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Would that be possible?


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Shall we give it a try?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Is there a key?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't you have it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 5, 2022)

Weren't you given a swipe-card?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

Is _that _what that was?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

Did you give it to someone?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Would they have asked for it?


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Enough already, now think, where did you last see it?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Can't you remind me what it looks like?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

Did you confuse it with your credit card?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 6, 2022)

Is that what was left at the ATM?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Is it possible that someone stole it?


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Should we call the police?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

What location would we give them?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Does it have an identity chip?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2022)

Does it have a name, and either a birth date *or* a password?


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Have you got a scanner?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2022)

Do they allow it to be copied?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 8, 2022)

Isn't there a chip?


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

What kind of chip?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Who had it last?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 9, 2022)

Do we know who actually owns it?


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Does it make a difference?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

Should we hold them responsible for its loss?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2022)

is getting lost and then found not a responsibility?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Shouldn't someone be punished for their carelessness?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Is being lost, enough of a punishment?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Will it convince them to carry a compass in future?


----------



## ossian (Jun 11, 2022)

Would a compass help if they could not read a map?


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Does the compass come with instruction?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Should someone be allowed out on their own if they are in danger of getting lost?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Is it a good afternoon, to _get lost in a book?_


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Do you agree that it is much better than getting lost in a tv programme?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Usually, though have you seen any interesting, educational or creative TV programs, recently?


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

On which channel?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

How many do you get?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Do you find that there are so many channels that it takes ages to scroll through them?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Is that why I lose interest so quickly?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2022)

How could anyone _else_ answer a question like that one?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Do you give up and go and do something else instead?


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Like what?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2022)

Do you tend to get _hungry_, while cruising the channels?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

What kind of channels and do you mean like  tv channels or a water channels ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2022)

Have you had any rides on a riverboat, recently?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

Do you live near a river?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

When is a creek or stream, large enough, to be called a river?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

A river is much *wider *then a creek or a stream ,which makes this a good answer, eh?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Did you know that we call a stream a beck?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

Beck?  i do not understand ...why do you call a stream a beck ?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Didn't you know that beck is a Viking word?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Wouldn't it be nice to have some friendly helper,
_at our beck and call? _


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Do you mean a servant?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Couldn't it just be a wonderfully and happily-helpful friend or family member, or instead, a very bored neighbor?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Do you know anyone who already has their partner behaving like a slave?


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

You don't say?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2022)

you don't say anything about you saying?


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2022)

Would it be better if I wrote my posts in Russia, Mandarin, or French instead of English??


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Would we then have to wait while someone translated?


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Can they do it in mime?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2022)

Isn't mime very fascinating to watch?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 17, 2022)

Isn't it amazing how the mind works?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 18, 2022)

does the working mind work in an amazing way or a magical way?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Is magic real or an illusion?


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Couldn't it be both?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Do people confuse magic with mystery?


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Maybe, Can we change the subject, please?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Have you seen a cheerful sight, recently?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 19, 2022)

Why do people think dogs are cheerful just because they always look as though they are smiling?


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Could it be their wagging tail?


----------



## Patch (Jun 20, 2022)

Could a dog with no tail ever be truly happy if it has no tail to wag??


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 20, 2022)

Did you know that cats shake their tails when they are angry?


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

I do know that, but do dogs?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Which are dogs more similar to; Cats or People?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

Don't you think life would be easier if more people were like dogs?


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

With or without a tail?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 22, 2022)

Do you think having a tail makes life more enjoyable?


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Shall we ask a dog about it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

Will it wag it's tail in reply?


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Shall we ask it and see?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 24, 2022)

Is there a dog available?


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Where will I find one?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Where have you looked, so far?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

How about in the park?


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Dog Parks or regular parks?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

are regular parks not dog parks?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 26, 2022)

Where I live, dogs are banned from some parks, is it not the case everywhere?


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Not over here, but some are banned from the beach, is it the same where you live?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Are they allowed at some specified restricted hours, 
*or* not at all?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 27, 2022)

Are all your parks patrolled by attendants?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2022)

Is that common in your area?


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Does it actually work?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 28, 2022)

Did you know that attacks by dogs are getting more frequent?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

In the dog parks, or at other parks, or in general?


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Are they on the beach?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Have you checked the dog hours scheduled, on the posted Notice, at the beach or park?


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2022)

Should I check the hours if I don't own a dog?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't you think that would be wise if you have a phobia of dogs?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

are you saying dogs have a phobia of dogs?


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

No, but could that be the case?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

Wouldn't you think it understandable for a small dog to fear a large one?


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Isn't there a saying it's not the size of the dog in the fight it's the fight of the dog?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Is that saying actually about dogs?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 1, 2022)

If you were a dog, which breed would you be?


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

I think I would be a sausage dog, how about you?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

Would I be dodging the question if I said I would prefer to be a cat?


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Can we change the subject, please?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Shall we search the internet, for a new topic?


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Will you research it?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

Do we want a general topic, or a specific subject?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 4, 2022)

Why not just shut your eyes and choose randomly?


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

What are the choices?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2022)

Are they _small, medium, large and extra large? _


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 5, 2022)

Or even free range?


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Shall we try the free-range, please?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

It certainly sounds better than _caged, _doesn't it?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 6, 2022)

Isn't it appalling how callously some creatures are treated?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2022)

creatures are callously treated?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 7, 2022)

You don't agree?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Shall we at the least, find some common ground?


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Where and on what?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Must we know, before we try to look?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 7, 2022)

Do you know what serendipity is?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Is it a _*very long *_word to not have even one letter _A or O either?_


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2022)

are you looking for words with a's and o's?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Don't most long words have one?


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Shall we look it up?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Is that the logical first step?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 8, 2022)

Do different countries have different spellings?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Do they still make _classroom globes?_


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Don't most people have a globe in their homes?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Have you seen one, recently?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

As I have one in my hallway, is it surprising that I pass one several times a day?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Is it one that was made several decades ago, or more recently?


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Does it light up?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Are we discussing different multiple types of _globes, 
Or are there some Earth map globes that light up?

_


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Have you seen many things converted into lamps?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Wouldn't it be fun and interesting, to see a collection of varying items that were turned into lamps?


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

It sure would be, do you remember making a light shade out of a tin can that you punched holes in it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2022)

how many holes did you have to punch in the tin can to let the light out?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Was there a candle, or a lightbulb, under the tin can?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 10, 2022)

Could something like that be used as a form of heater?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Couldn't that be a fire hazard?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

Isn't it amazing that there weren't more fires before we had electric lights?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Do you have many light fixtures (more than 1 per room) in your home?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Which rooms are you talking about?


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Does it matter?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Have you considered the size of each room, and it use?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Do we need to be logical, in order to get the best answers to our questions in life?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Does the size of each room, determine the use of it?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Is the Grand Ball Room used the same as the Study?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Is my left brain activity to weird?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Is the traveler going to give one hoot about lighting?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Is there a _guest_ _room_ for the traveler, with suitable lighting for that room usage?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

If the traveler turns into the _K_night, won't he ride away?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

Is there a damsel in distress waiting for him to rescue her?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2022)

Are not modern women free to choose their own way?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Are there horses readily available?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Surely a knight is not a knight if he is horseless?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

That's a requirement for a knight?


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

With or without a sword?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2022)

If without sword, would it be dangerous to come to the house if there are more than 10 light fixtures?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Would he be searching for his horse inside a house?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Are there modern-day knights, who do good deeds without horse or sword?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 13, 2022)

He will be searching for his lost horse inside, without sword, so could you please leave the porch light on?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2022)

Wouldn't that use too much electricity?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 13, 2022)

Would he be generous enough to pay the bill?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2022)

Good idea; and Wouldn't _any knight_ offer to pay that bill, and other bills, as well?


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Shall we ask them?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 13, 2022)

Will he clean up the mess the horse made?


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Did you give him a shovel?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

Would it be alright if I put it on my roses?


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Won't that make them smell?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2022)

Are you growing any vegetables?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Are peonies and honeysuckle edible?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 15, 2022)

Has anyone ever tried them to find out?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2022)

Is there a safer way to access that information?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Is there a volunteer in the house, er garden?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 16, 2022)

Will the hero be rewarded for their bravery?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2022)

Would simply *living*, through the experiment, be enough of a reward?


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

I think it would do you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)

You're not expecting a cash reward?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2022)

Is anyone offering one?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 16, 2022)

Should we have a whip-round and see if we can gather enough to offer one?


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Do we have to?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

How about a sponsorship instead?


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Wait, who are the sponsors?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2022)

What do they expect in return?


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2022)

Will they take my money?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 18, 2022)

Do you have any to spare?


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

should I go to the bank?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Are you totally skint?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2022)

Could _time_ be donated, instead of money?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Does everyone agree that this could be considered?


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Okay, can we please just go?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

Is somebody trying to hold things up?


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Hold on, where are my glasses?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 24, 2022)

Are they sitting on top of your head?


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

No just checked, any other ideas?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

What's the best thing about the destination?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 25, 2022)

Looking forward to the end of a long journey?


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

How long is long?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 26, 2022)

Did you see the programme I was just watching about a long train journey?


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

How long was the Journey?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 26, 2022)

Do you get Chris Tarrant's train journeys in your country?


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

No sorry, I don't, should I complain about that?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 28, 2022)

Do you think you are being denied something entertaining?


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Am I?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Do you enjoy watching travel programmes?


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

I do, have you seen the videos of train travel?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2022)

Do I need to find and view those, in order to take part in this thread?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Surely you don't think this thread is exclusive?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

No, but I have sometimes wondered....Do we need to know anything about a subject, before we post about it?


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Not really, do you think it would help?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

Well.....Luckily, SF is not a school, _right? _


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 30, 2022)

No, but we do teach each  other things, don't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2022)

Yes, but will we be giving out diplomas?


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Who is going to give them out?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2022)

Is that an offer? Doesn't it sound like we have a volunteer?


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

What about you?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2022)

How many people does it require?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 31, 2022)

Does it need a committee?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 1, 2022)

Does it need an organization or a symposium?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 1, 2022)

Are we making  things too complicated for ourselves?


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Should we simplify things?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 1, 2022)

Would it be less stressful?


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

For who?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

If you have a cat or dog, do they react to stresses as well?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 3, 2022)

Have you ever believed that your pet can read your mind?


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Do they have mind control as well?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

Aren't the answers to _some_ of our questions, quite obvious?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 3, 2022)

Only if you have pets....are you included in that category?


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

I might be, so what has been happening?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 4, 2022)

Did I tell you that someone came to fix the fence at last?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Oh Thank goodness, did he charge much?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

Would you have the same one come back again, in the future?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 5, 2022)

How do I judge...by his work, his charges or his manners?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Which qualities are most important to you?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

I think the quality of the work is the main consideration, do you agree?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Yes, but would you pay an extremely and unusually high price
for the high quality?


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Yes, I would, would you?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Could I say yes I would for certain tasks, but no, I wouldn't for every task?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Are you surprised at the number of people who get scammed by workmen?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2022)

Is the number greater than ten?


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Is it below ten?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 7, 2022)

If it were just a few, it wouldn't be amazing, would it?


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

You're telling the story, so would it?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2022)

Aren't _all of us _telling this story?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 8, 2022)

Surely the purpose is for us all to contribute?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2022)

And in addition, for all of us to _enjoy contributing, am I right? _


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 9, 2022)

Would there be any point in participating if we didn't get some enjoyment from it?


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

What do you think?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 9, 2022)

Has anyone actually learned anything from taking part?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

I am sure I have, but do you think I am able to recall an example at the moment?????


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 10, 2022)

Is it wise to tax your memory in this hot weather?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Will things be easier to remember in the coolness of winter?


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Could do, why do you think that is?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Shall we research the topic on the internet?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 10, 2022)

I wonder if the brain swells in the heat and that makes it difficult to think clearly?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2022)

Do we think better in the shade than we do in full sun?


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

For sure, where is the nearest tree?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 11, 2022)

Why do we get sleepy when it's hot?


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

I think we lose energy, can we change the subject now?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2022)

Have you seen many flying saucers recently?

(Have we covered _this subject already?  )_


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 12, 2022)

Do you mean when someone has lost their temper in the kitchen?


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Do we need to duck for cover?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2022)

Do you mean like the ducklings go to hide under their mum's feather blanket?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 13, 2022)

Do you often get news reports of ducklings needing to be rescued?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2022)

Would the potential/ volunteer rescuers
be pre-screened to see if they would provide good guidance for the ducklings?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

Do they need to pass an exam?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2022)

Knowing that the ducklings will then likely follow them for life, isn't it important enough?


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

It should be, shall we follow them around?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2022)

Shall we alternate SF members and the ducklings?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

Will we be regarded as heroes?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

By the community, or by the ducks themselves?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

Have you ever watched a mother duck and her concern for her offspring?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes, it was fascinating to watch, have others of you seen that too?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

Isn't it hard to understand how ducklings get themselves into such awkward situations?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

How often do you ponder such things?


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 15, 2022)

Don't you just hate it when a solution never comes?


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

If we wait, will it come?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

_How Long, _shall we wait?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

How many of us spend time observing nature?


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

All of us, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 16, 2022)

Would you  be surprised  to know that many people never notice birdsong?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2022)

Are those the same people who, despite having excellent hearing,
step off curbs into oncoming traffic, while staring at their phones?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 17, 2022)

Is it our modern living that is driving people into their own little bubbles?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2022)

When those _bubbles collide, _do the people in them bounce off each other's bubble, *or, *do their bubbles _burst?
_


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Shall we try it and see?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 17, 2022)

Are we turning into philosophers?


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Have you a better idea?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2022)

What else might we turn into?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Have we created an elite?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2022)

Could we turn into a plant or a creature, for an hour or a day?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Would you really want to?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2022)

Wouldn't it be a bit fun, if we were 100% sure we could change back?


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

It might be, but then where is the fun in that?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Wouldn't we all enjoy being someone's pampered pet for a change?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2022)

Would they insist I wear a certain haircut style,
or have silly ribbon bows to tie my ears up, into a ridiculous and embarrassing position?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 20, 2022)

Surely we could watch a few owners first, before choosing which home we wish to go to?


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Do you really think that is a good idea?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2022)

No *but, *it _is an idea, _*is it not?

*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Wouldn't it be enlightening to see how some people behave away from the public eye?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2022)

Why would we want to be thus enlightened?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Don't you think it might be interesting to know if everyone behaves as you do?


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Not really, what do you suggest?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2022)

If @Tish  and I behaved the same way as each other, would anyone be able to tell us apart?


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

That depends, will you be dressing the same as others?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2022)

Could we all coordinate our outfits?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

we are wearing our outfits where?


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

I wouldn't have a clue, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2022)

Shall we search for clues?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

clues as in the game clue?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Wouldn't our own original clues be more fun?


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Shall we give it a try?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Is that a question, or is _that a clue?  

_


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Why can't it be both?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Can it be a _question, _and a _clue, _and also a diversionary tactic?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Have you noticed that some people don't like to stay on one theme for long?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

Aren't we glad we do not have time requirements for each _topic_?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Would we struggle if we had to stick to a timetable?


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

It would seem to solve things, don't you think?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

_Which things _would it solve?


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Is there a checklist?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Could anyone locate a useful one?


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Where should I search?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

What was it, again, that we were looking for?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

For what ever it was , it does not seem to be here anymore !..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

But wasn't it here, yesterday?  

(_answer each question with another question)_


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 27, 2022)

Is it just a memory problem or are we needing a cupcake?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 28, 2022)

Do we need an excuse to eat cupcake?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Doesn't a cupcake sound like a good idea, the more times we say the word, _cupcake?  _


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 28, 2022)

If I referred to buns or fairy cakes, would you know what I meant?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Are any of them the same as what we would call _Cinnamon Buns, here?
And, are they as good as *cupcakes?  *_


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

What flavor cupcakes?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Which flavor would you like?


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Why are we limited to one?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

Is there anyone who doesn't like chocolate?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

I think I had heard of one or two people in my life, who didn't like chocolate; have any of you ever met anyone as unusual as that?


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Not liking chocolate?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Isn't that what I asked????


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Where can we find this sweet treat?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Did you know that chocolate was originally thought of as a health food?


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Can it stay as one?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2022)

Shall we all declare it as such?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Would we eat even more if we did?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

what would we eat more if we did what?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 31, 2022)

Would it lead to a shortage?


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Shortages again?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

But could it possibly lead to a _surplus..... of chocolate?  _


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

Would it cause farmers to actually grow more?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Wouldn't that depend on *other* factors, of which I have no knowledge of what they are or how to list?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

You mean whether or not they have enough land?


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Can we get them more if they need it?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Would anyone donate?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

Would the situation lead to shortages of other foods?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Could we get a better view of the situation, from up on a hilltop?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, you will bring your binoculars though won't you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, and which items will the rest of you be bringing?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Best I bring the picnic hamper don't you think?

_(I will sample all foods first as I am caring like that). _


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

I trust it will be filled with all of our favorites, isn't that correct?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh for sure you can trust me about that can't you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Could I peek at the supply, before we spend hours hiking up the hill?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Erm.. Can you give me a few minutes to think about that?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Doesn't _a few minutes, _often add up to an hour or more?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes because you need to take into consideration the time I need for testing all, as sure you are aware of that fact aren't you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

So you don't mind if I take a nap now, and come back later, do you all?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

You did bring your alarm clock didn't you?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

I presume there is no hurry to organise this picnic?


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

How much time do we have?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

How could I know that, after having lost my alarm clock in the blankets or pillows?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Can't you hear it ticking?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Is it possible that I need a new one?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

Can you afford one?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

I could lend some money if that is okay?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2022)

Could I just exchange some other item for it?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes of course, what would you like to exchange?


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

How many items can I exchange?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

Have you already seen a clock you would like to buy?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Instead of purchasing _anything, _How about we each put in any number of items, into a circle,
and then, we each take _out, the same number of *different* items?_


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Good idea, can I go first?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

How many items did you bring?


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

No matter how many items @Kaila brought, wouldn't it be more ladylike to allow the gentleman on this thread to have priority???


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Shall we draw straws intead?


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

If I just let you ladies go on ahead and make your exchanges, could I at least have a hot cup of coffee while I wait?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Is there a nearby coffee machine?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Has anyone donated one?


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

If we did find a donated one, could we trust it is not contaminated?


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

How will we know if it is contaminated?


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

If one of us tries the coffee from it first... and drops dead... then won't the rest of us know it's contaminated?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

was the coffee contaminated or the cream or milk, or sugar or the cup, maybe the spoon?


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

With so many potential points of contamination, should we just go to Starbucks?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

Are there not more germs in a Starbucks?


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Are you for real?


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

If I am not real, does that mean every time I reply to a thread I am a "ghostwriter"??


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

Are you telling me there are ghosts here in SF?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Whoooooo can be sure?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Are ghosts able to use computers?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

Would they type their posts with invisible ink?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Or do they use automatic writing?


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Couldn't there be ghosts on SF since the only reason some of us seniors stick around is to agitate the younger generations?


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Have you any proof on that?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 7, 2022)

Is line of questioning leading to an arrest?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

What *is *_automatic writing, _anyway?  Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Yes, Kaila, it is when a living person's hand is guided by a dead person (ghost), has that ever happened to anyone here?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 8, 2022)

has anything happened to anyone here that involves a ghost?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Have you ever wished you could step _through a wall?_


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

No, I haven't, why?


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

If you could step through a wall, where would be the first place you used that talent??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Wouldn't it be wise to try practicing it at home *first*, 
with very familiar walls and rooms, before trying it elsewhere?


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Why would I take the chance of giving my beautiful wife a heart attack, when I walked through a wall, instead of scaring some people on my "list" to death???


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

But who'd be _more scared, you or them?_


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

you or them be more scared of them or you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2022)

*Who* *is *on the other side of the wall?


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Good question, Who is it?


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Could it be another ghost?


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

How do we hide from it?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Remember The Cowardly Lion?


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Did he hide from ghosts?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2022)

Is there _anything or anyone, _that he *didn't hide from?
*


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

He didn't hide from the Tin Man, Scarecrow, Dorothy, or Toto did he??


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

I guess he didn't. Where did he go?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2022)

Didn't he hide, at first moments, from Tinman and from others, before he realized they would be his friends?

Have any of you similarly hidden from things and people, before you learned they were not as scary as they'd seemed?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Do you have a sense of intuition that safeguards you from certain situations?


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2022)

If I were to admit incidents in my life where I had to overcome a fear of someone or something, since we men are supposed to be strong and fear nothing, would I lose my "Man Card"?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Isn't fear superceded when anyone- man or woman engages to kick out or preserve themselves beyond whatever label they have given themselves?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

isn't that quite a question above?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Do we all agree that it's the question of the day, or of the month or year?


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Which one is it then?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Wasn't it clear that I don't know?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

is it clear you don't want what?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 13, 2022)

Does this mean that we all place restrictions on ourselves?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

What kind of restrictions do you put on yourself?


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

Since my wife and I consider ourselves as a single entity, do the restrictions she places on me count as my placing them on myself?


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2022)

Aren't there any experts available locally?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Patch said:


> If I were to admit incidents in my life where I had to overcome a fear of someone or something, since we men are supposed to be strong and fear nothing, would I lose my "Man Card"?





Owlivia said:


> Isn't fear superceded when anyone- man or woman engages to kick out or preserve themselves beyond whatever label they have given themselves?


My reply was in response to thinking you had admitted something vulnerable.  My mistake was in curbing my reply to spare your Man Card feelings.

I should have replied, you do you and don't be concerned with other people's opinions.

Unlikely though that reply would have gone amiss, I didn't see that I was actually misreading your question and found myself taking the bait.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Aren't there any experts available locally?



Exactly what are you looking for?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2022)

Is @Tish and @Kaila from the same planet?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

How many planets have each of us been to?


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

I can't remember, can you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

Did we keep records of all of our travels and destinations?


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

If and when y'all did visit other planets, by any chance did you bring some aliens back with you and those aliens are now posting on "Games"??


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Are you implying something?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Isn't it better if we _don't_ pursue this particular topic, any further?


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

What new topic would you suggest we pursue with question after question?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Could this thread be a good practice and training experience,
 for a would-be private investigator?


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

In my second life, could I return as a private investigator and spy on all the folks who post on SF "Games"??


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

I like Blueberry Pancakes, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Do you have a second choice, when blueberry is not one of the first ones available, that is possibly, nearly as delicious?


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

What about Raspberry?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

All those tiny seeds don't bother you?


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

If I swallow those "tiny pancake seeds" and they sprout in my stomach could that make this 75 year old belly "flat as a pancake"??


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 18, 2022)

When you were a child, were you warned not to swallow any pips or else you would have leaves sprouting out of your ears?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

did you have things growing in your ears?


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Don't all of us old men have hair growing in our ears... and other places it's not supposed to grow??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

Have you ever had gardens which grew wonderful plants, that you hadn't planted there?


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

What do you consider wonderful?


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

So, is someone suggesting that hair growing out of the ears and noses of old men is nothing but "wonderful plants"??

(Think I better refrain until we work ourselves to a different topic!)  :>)


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Isn't that question better directed to a vegetarian forum?


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

If a person had some "wonderful plants" growing our to their ears, would those plants be vegetables, fruits, grains, flowers, or what???


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

Could you look out a window, and tell me what plants are growing outdoors?


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Since it's pitch dark, here, how would I see what's growing outside?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

Would you look outdoors, tomorrow, and report back?


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't you know that I live in the future?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Does that mean that _this is the future, _or is this now _the past?
_


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Isn't this yesterday's future, today's present, and tomorrow's past??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Is it the same, in all time zones of SF members?


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

If someone is eating breakfast while someone in another time zone is retiring for the night, aren't both in "their" present state??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

But wouldn't the USA East coast, seem like _yesterday,_
to anyone living in Europe?


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

When someone in Australia is ringing in 2024 at 12:01 a.m. on January 1st while I am just preparing to eat lunch on December 31, 2022... and we are visiting with each other on our cell phones...  aren't we both living in the present?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Is that a scientific, or a philosophical, or a rhetorical question?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 19, 2022)

Can I have time to consider that before I answer?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Are you sure that wasn't your answer?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

If so, *which* question would it be the answer, _to?
_


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 20, 2022)

Are you as confused as I am?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

How could we measure and compare, our relative levels of confusion?


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Why would we want to do that?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Could we ask somebody else, that question?


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Would you ask a psychiatrist, a psychologist, or a Ouija board?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

Are there other additional, available and promising options?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 21, 2022)

Does anyone have an encyclopedia?


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Do you mean an online one?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

What other type is there, nowadays?


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Could my highly regarded mind be considered an encyclopedia?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

Does this mean that I am the only one who has an encyclopedia in book form?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

How many volumes does it include?


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

I would say all of them, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Wouldn't it be foolish for me to disagree, then be embarrassed when you were correct??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Do they usually have 16 volumes?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

Are they still something which people inherit?


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

From which parent?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 23, 2022)

Are fathers more ambitious than mothers?


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Would I dare say so with all the ladies who post on SF "Games"???

(Honestly, the beautiful lady who has put up with me for 56 years has been ambitious and worked her fingers to the bone raising our children and maintaining our home.  I would never downplay the ambition of a mother!!!)


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 24, 2022)

Does our gender show itself even when we use a neutral name?


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

No idea, should it?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2022)

Would it, or could it, even if not should-it?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 24, 2022)

Have you not found yourself mistaken about the gender of someone on here?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

How would I know that, if I did?


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Does it really make any difference the gender, race, etc. of any poster on "Games" as long as we all have fun and are kind to each other?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

Mind if I second that motion?


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Can I third it?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2022)

Are motions _fourthable?  _


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

I have no idea, does anyone know?


----------



## Patch (Sep 26, 2022)

Are you aware I know "pie are squared"?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 26, 2022)

Are you aware  that ancient man knew it too?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2022)

After our _Senior years, _would we be called _Ancient?  

_


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

What happened to Vintage?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2022)

Or possibly could _antique _might be considered for some of us?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 27, 2022)

When does a piece of old junk become an antique?


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

What piece of junk?


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Might you be referring to a 1958 Ford we once owned??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Do _Vintage _people collect _antiques?_


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

When people's hair turns grey do they color it?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 29, 2022)

Does everyone's hair turn grey?


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Are you asking me?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Don't some people have their hair turn white, moreso than grey?


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Would you like to see a photo of me and it prove there IS such a thing as white hair???


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

How about the hair color, that is called _salt and pepper?  _


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

If you stand out in the rain with "salt and pepper" hair and the raindrops run down your face into your mouth... will they taste salty or peppery?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Would you (or some other SF member reading?)
be willing to try that for us, for research purposes, and then, to submit a report on it, at a later date?


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

How would we know the test subject had not been sweating and the salty perspiration taint the test results?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Don't we always recruit the finest caliber of research testers, hereabouts, who would be certain to eliminate all mitigating variables?


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

We have a biosafety level 4 laboratory in our community, so would you prefer the test be done in that sterile of an environment?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Wouldn't that put our research planning above our budget restraints?


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

I think you are probably correct, so where do we go from here?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Where exactly did we start out, and in what direction and to which destination, would we hope to be heading?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

If you had grey or white hair would you shave it off?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Would that depend on where you are going?


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Why are we going there?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

*Who* could we ask, that might know the answer to that very good question?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 30, 2022)

If someone's hair is shaved off, can you still tell what colour it was?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2022)

How many colors of hair, are there actually?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Does Dennis Rodman keep tack of his hair colors?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2022)

Do you know how glad I am that I don't have a clue about the answer to that question?


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

So who is keeping track of it?


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Could you follow Dennis Rodman on Twitter, TicToc, Facebook, etc. and know his daily choice of hair color?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2022)

Couldn't I just ask other members here at SF, instead of those places,
if I wanted to know?


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Do you believe you would get more accurate answers, here, than with bots posting on social media?


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

What if we are the bots?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2022)

Would we be the bots, only for the Halloween season, or would we be trapped into being long-term bots?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 3, 2022)

Would someone be kind enough to tell me who Dennis Rodman is?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

I am surely kind enough, 
to do that, if I knew;
but are there others here at SF who are like me, in that I have no interest in googling random _so-called _celebrities?


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Who has the time to google them?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

Would you want to, if you did have the time to waste?


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

Aren't you aware Dennis Rodman is a retired NBA player who wears multicolored hair, is known for befriending the North Korea dictator to effect release of some prisoners, and is mostly regarded and an "odd duck"?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank you, Patch....is he actually a rather decent person who uses a silly persona to disguise his true intentions?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

He didn't seem so to me, but don't many of us often form incorrect impressions of others and of their intentions?


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Are you accusing me of something?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Do you tend to guess that everything said *and *_everything written_, is personal about *you, and only you*?


----------



## Patch (Oct 5, 2022)

Why would you think @Tish is the subject of all written and said when you should know my near godliness... my near perfection... should afford me that distinction?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 5, 2022)

Doesn't it make life difficult when you have to pussy-foot around someone?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes, but isn't it sometimes better than a direct challenge?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 6, 2022)

Why are there so many people always looking for an argument?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Do some truly enjoy arguing, even if it upsets others?


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Who enjoys it?


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2022)

Have you heard the saying, "If you argue with an idiot, it only proves there are two"?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Have you ever heard anyone argue with himself or herself?


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2022)

If you argue with yourself, is there a winner and a loser?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 6, 2022)

Is it truly arguing with yourself, or are you just exploring all sides of a problem?


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

How many sides need exploring before one comes to an answer?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2022)

Would you set a time limit for yourself, to decide on one of several options?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 7, 2022)

If you have to decide in a hurry, do you often wish you had made a different decision?


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

If you hurry a decision, don't you have to live with the consequences no matter what?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

Okay, do we all agree then?


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

If we all agreed, would not this thread end since there would be no more questions??


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Shall we give it a try?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

How else will we know the outcome, if we _don't at least try it?

_


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Why would we no longer post questions to answer questions if the answer to the last question posted might have to be posted as a statement?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Whadid-eee- say????


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Shall we repeat it again?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Don't we prefer to _not repeat, 
questions and posts that were incomprehensible the first time?_


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Is someone suggesting I might be a disciple of "Wordsaladism"???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Don't all of us who participate in wordy games, have a bit of that malady?


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Would you be offended if I agreed with you??


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)

Does your chewing gum loose it's flavor on the bed post overnight?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

What should I do, _if it *does? 

*_


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

I would toss it in the bin, wouldn't you?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Is there a bin near enough to the bedpost?


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Would you believe it does begin to lose the combination Juicy Fruit and Walnut bedpost flavor on about the third night?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

And you would know that, because...???????


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 11, 2022)

Now do you really want to know that?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

On second thought; what is a different question I could pose,
that would be more interesting and more fun and more positive,
than that one?


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Don't we have all of the experts on question creation, here on this thread?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 11, 2022)

Don't you think we are more like philosophers?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2022)

Do poets and philosophers have a lot in common?


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

If poets procrastinate can we philosophize as to the reason why?


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Why should we?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2022)

And _if we should, _or if we shall,
then could we do it *next week, *instead of this week?


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Does @Kaila have a current membership card to  "Procrastinators Anonymous"??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2022)

Does every _worthwhile _group, give out membership cards?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 12, 2022)

Doesn't that discourage new people from joining in?


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

If I don't have a membership card, could I have possibly joined the group incognito?


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

What happened to your membership card?


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Would you believe I procrastinated in getting my membership card to "Procrastinators Anonymous" and when I got around to pick it up, the office was closed because they were going to wait another day or two to open?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 13, 2022)

Didn't you ask them to post it to you?


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

Is it okay to wait until next week... or next month... to ask them??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

_What are we waiting for?  
Is there any reason to continue to further procrastinate? _


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Do we need a reason?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Isn't there a reason for most actions and inactions?


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

Even when those actions and/or inactions were the result of ignorance or stupidity?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Did I say there is usually a _good reason, _or simply a reason?


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Do you expect me to remember?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Do I seem foolish enough, to expect that?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 16, 2022)

Would you excuse me if I don't answer that question?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2022)

Would a _thank you, _often be even better and more appropriate than being excused?


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

I think we should try that, so who is going to say thank you first?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2022)

Shall we have some sort of contest, that the winner gets to be first?


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Can I go second so I can see what the one who goes first questions so I can question that?


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Must you question everything?


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

If I didn't question everything would you disqualify me for breaking the rules of this thread??


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

Could you put a statement in brackets, as an aside?


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Why would we do that?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Do you often use _brackets, _in your writings?


----------



## Patch (Oct 18, 2022)

Why would I use brackets when I can... as you will see here... use nuisance periods instead?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Why is it, that people often use hand gestures when wanting to attach a set of quotation parentheses, into their speech; yet  they *do not similarly u*se hand signaled brackets, for indicating inserted brackets or parentheses, when possibly appropriate?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

Is it because they could say something like...well you know what I mean?


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

What if I still don't get it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2022)

Could you ask someone else, to get it for you?


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Do you think I should?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2022)

Do you know of any better alternative?


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Should I?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 21, 2022)

Are you being deliberately obtuse?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2022)

Is _Obtuse _a mathematical concept, that would explain an _angle,_
or another shape of some _obtuse sort? 
_


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Who cares?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2022)

Which question, is it,
 that you are replying to, or referring to, with your above post?


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Would it be okay if I respond to an above post, even though I don't know which one to which I would respond???


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Which post are you referring to?


----------



## Patch (Oct 25, 2022)

Do I have to be specific?


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

If you are not, how am I to know?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2022)

Are you two able to get past this debacle?


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

What is a debacle and if there is/was one, did I enjoy it???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Do we agree that it is difficult to tell *when* an ordinary conundrum, turns into a major debacle?


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Do controversial conundrums corrode common conversation as they turn into diabolical debacles?


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

And what is wrong with diabolical debacles?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Wouldn't _delightful debacles _be better?


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Would the difference between diabolical debacles and delightful debacles be in the eyes of the beholder???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

What exactly would the beholder be holding?


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

If the beholder was a bee holder would he be beholding his bee holding hand being stung?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Which part of that statement is a statement and which part is the question?????


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

If it were a defined as a statement and not a question, wouldn't I be banned for not following the rules?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

In this scenario, wouldn't we give a _warning first, instead of a ban?

_


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 28, 2022)

Why do I get the feeling that someone has had an argument in the real world and is using this game to vent their anger?


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Did they?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2022)

Is there anyone who has never had an argument with anyone?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 28, 2022)

Do you believe those couples who claim they never argue?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2022)

Would you believe anything else they'd said after that?


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Should I?


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

Why would I take the time to argue if I'm always right??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2022)

Why are @Tish  's questions, shorter than the rest of ours?

Or in other words; Why are *our* questions longer than those, or why are _mine_, so long and so wordy?


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Why shouldn't they be?


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Should the owner of this software begin to charge us by the letter in these specific replies?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

If so, then could @Tish  make a video lesson, on how to write shorter posts?


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

She could, but will she?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

Why do some people enjoy winding others up?


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

If someone tried to "wind me up", would my spring break since it's in a body that qualifies as an antique???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

What type of question could follow one like that?


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Could we just tell jokes and sit around the campfire until a decision is made about how to proceed?


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't know any jokes so is it ok if I just listen?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Could you gather kindling, or bring snacks?


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Which would you prefer me to bring?


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Would you mind bringing both since I'm dead broke???


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2022)

Could you volunteer to do something that takes time instead of money?


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Would it help if I brought a bucket of water to douse the fire when we're done with our get-together?


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

Shall we have a barbeque?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

What type of weather are we expecting?


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

If it's snowing, can we build an igloo to sit in while we have the warm fire and barbeque brisket?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

Would we build the igloo around the campfire, after it is already going, if it suddenly began to snow?


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Wouldn't it melt?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

Could we do the cooking quickly enough to have food ready to eat, before the igloo melts?


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

If we are sheltering in an igloo, would it be better to just use a microwave for cooking?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2022)

Doesn't that seem a lot less fun?


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Could we change it so it is more fun?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Could we change _everything, _so that _everything is more fun?
_


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

How do we know what you would consider "fun" is something any of the rest of the posters would consider as such?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

Is that a reason that we shouldn't all try to have some?


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

Could it be the most fun I've had all day is playing "Games" on SF?


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Is it really, or are you pulling our leg?


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Would it be okay if I just let you decide if my question was truth or fiction?


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Why?


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Why not??  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2022)

Will we ever know?


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Does it matter?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2022)

Might we not know if it matters, till sometime much later?


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 8, 2022)

What would you all be doing if you didn't have these games to play?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2022)

Do we continue to do at least _some_ of those other things intermittently, or have some of us dropped _all of our other possible activities?_


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

I have no idea, do you?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2022)

Can you guess by using yourself as an example, or would that be totally inaccurate for predictions or theoretical possibilities?


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Wouldn't your question about one using first person as an example in itself be theoretical... or even boldly inaccurate... since you are unaware if that person would be posting their own opinion... or not?


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Can you give me an example?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2022)

What is the best way to answer a question that is too confusing to comprehend?  

(_Not referring to any particular question on this thread, of course)_


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Would it be easier if I kept the question answers short and concise?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2022)

Should we have a line limit, or would others here find that as stressful as me?


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Shall we put it to a vote?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2022)

Could you please not bring up the subject of voting, at this particularly sensitive time?


(_USA has been embroiled in close ones, this week.)_


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2022)

What would you think about just flipping a coin or drawing straws??


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

I call Heads, who has the coin?


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Is it okay if I use my coin on which both sides are tails.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2022)

Who examined the coins, before we started tossing them?


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Weren't you supposed to do it @Kaila?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2022)

Do you mind if I take a moment, to go look at the previous post of mine, on previous page now,
to see what it was that I might have been supposed to do?


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

And, if I mind, would that stop you from looking back??  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

And what would be the reason, why you or someone else might mind?


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Hey, I'm on your side @Kaila what about you @Patch?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 13, 2022)

What are you asking @Patch that you are on @Kaila 's side???


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Is it possible to remain neutral in this discussion that, if settled, could change the course of history??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

In which section or chapter, of the history books, would our game decisions be found?


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2022)

Don't you enjoy this type of research?


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

What type of research?


----------



## Patch (Nov 15, 2022)

Since Google knows everything, why wouldn't we just go there to find the history of our magnificent and globally famous game?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2022)

Who told you that Google knows everything?  

Did you ask Google how much it knows?


Better yet; *How much does Google know????????*


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Should I ask Alexa or Suri?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2022)

Could we ignore that we don't know, instead?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2022)

Do you think it's better to ignore it?


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

What are we ignoring and why?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2022)

Is there any way to answer these questions and at the same time, to continue ignoring it?


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Shall we give it a try?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2022)

How good are we, at going in 2 or more directions, simultaneously?


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

You can move clockwise and counterclockwise at the same time????


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

Do digital clocks go _clockwise and counterclockwise, _too,
or is it one of the countless things that we no longer do?


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Does it really matter which way they go?


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Doesn't time just fly?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

If we could fly too, could we get any of it back?


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Won't that depend on how fast it is traveling?


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Why would we want time back if we could not control whether it would be only the good times or only the bad times or a mix of both?


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Why don't we give it a try and see what happens?


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

If you try it, may I go along for the ride???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2022)

Would you buy it,I would.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Isn't it obvious I'm dead broke??


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Have you checked all your pockets?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

What am I supposed to do with lint and a used handkerchief???


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 27, 2022)

Has it been a while since you washed it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Will it be colorfast, when you do wash it, or must it be _washed seperately?_


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

@Patch how does one wash lint?


----------



## Patch (Nov 28, 2022)

Doesn't everyone have a lint washer sitting around their house?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

If we did, wouldn't they be busy all the time, rather than just _sitting around the house?  _


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

I have a dryer that collects all my  lint when it's done drying , doesn't everyone?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Does the dryer heat sterilize the lint, so that it's reusable?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

what would you use the lint for ??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

What *was *the original use for it?


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 28, 2022)

Is lint a substance which is naturally shed by everything?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

Could we answer that question in theoretical terms, rather than embarking on the time-consuming research required to reach a definite and complete conclusion?


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Don't we need a conclusion so we can move on?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

Don't we all hope that we can move on without any further delay?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2022)

It takes me forever to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2022)

Could this be paralysis through over-analysis??


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 29, 2022)

Do over-worked brains ever go on strike?


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

I don't know, do they?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2022)

Would they be likely (or not) to _tell us,_
if they did?


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Why are we using 'brains', plural, and 'they, a plural pronoun when I thought each of us only has one brain??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

Aren't there more than one of us?  

Or, should I say, _isn't there more than one of us? _


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

Isn't it funny when one thing is correct even though something else _seems or sounds correct?  _


----------



## Patch (Dec 1, 2022)

Would you believe I've tried for 56 years to convince my wife every thing I say is correct... and she still isn't convinced???  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

Why is that as _easy to believe _as it is, I wonder???


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Is it because it is easy?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2022)

*How *easy, is it?


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

How easy is what?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2022)

I was hoping that *you,* or someone *else *would remember* what;
you don't?*


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Isn't this a "senior" forum where no one remembers who we are, why we are looking for something but can't remember what or where it is, whether or not we took our meds... and you think we can remember what was discussed a half dozen posts ago????


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 3, 2022)

Don't you ever scroll back just to check whether we have deviated from the original topic?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Is it more in order to find out, *if* we *want* to deviate _back to it,
 or forward to something else, instead?_


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Why don't we put it to a vote?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 3, 2022)

What point is there in doing that?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Does there have to be a point?


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

What good would a pencil be without one??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

And how would we know which way to turn, when driving,
if the arrow didn't have one?


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Why do traffic arrows need points since so many people never use their turn signals anyway???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Aren't there giant signs at places like airports, telling you which way to turn, to get to your destination?


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

If signs at airports point to where you are going, wouldn't they all point up??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

What if you arrived and are now trying to locate a parking lot where you left your car?


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Couldn't you just hit the "Alarm" function on your fob and just go find the car with the horn honking??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

In one of several, or of 50, parking lots?

How long would that take?


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

All we have left in this world is time, so what difference does it make?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Wouldn't we choose to do something _else_ with our time,
 rather than using 3/4 of it, for searching for our vehicle amongst vehicles?


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Then how else will we find it?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Are there any volunteers who might search for it, _for us?

Or, might it eventually come home by itself, if we go home by bus?
_


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Even if I did volunteer, how would you expect me to assist in finding auto, bus, train, or plane when I'm hundreds of miles away???


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Can't you think of a way?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Could you think of a way, _for him?    _


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

If I ask Superman, do you think he might lend me his cape so I could fly where you are and help you look?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

You don't have a flying cape of your own?


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Why would I have a cape of my own when I'm scare of heights?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Did you fall out of bed as a toddler?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2022)

Or, fell off of Mt. Fuji?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Or out of a tall evergreen tree top, while chasing after an eagle?


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

What difference does it make?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Don't we all _care?      _


----------



## Patch (Dec 6, 2022)

My head still hurts!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Did you mean to say, *Does my head still hurt?  *


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Can someone please check @Patch's head?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Will he show up on time, if we give him an SF appointment?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Can we force him to see a doctor?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Wouldn't he be willing to, if we express our concerns?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

Let's ask him today, okay?


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Hang on, who is asking him?


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2022)

Would you believe I sincerely appreciate your concern for an old man's head... who some might say was "damaged" for most of my life???


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Have you sought out medical help for it?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

If your head was changed at this late date, would you still be interested in playing any of the games with us?


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

Can we take that to mean that you _enjoy_ playing these games _with_ us?


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Of course, I do, don't you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

Could you possibly have any doubt about it?


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Maybe, what do you think?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Do you find a reason to doubt _absolutely everything? 

_


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Do I do that?


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Do we just accept everything we hear as fact and/or truth or is in our best interest to question and find the facts or truth on our own?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Shall I ask Patch where he's been, or would we all doubt any shred of truth to his reply anyway?


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Would you believe I was a stowaway on the recent Artemis space mission to the moon?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Why _wouldn't_ we believe that?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Why did you decide to return to Earth, and thus, to SF and to us?


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

How was I to get the moon cheese I collected to you if I didn't return to Earth?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

How will we ever thank him (or you) _enough for the gift_?


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Should we start with a gift card?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Before we purchase one, Should we first _taste_ the gifted moon cheese, or perhaps attempt to _verify_ that it truly is moon cheese?


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Do you have a previous sample of moon cheese to perform a scientific analysis verifying the authenticity of my gift to you??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Would it make you very nervous, if we do?


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

That is a great question, well @Patch would it?


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

If you have moon cheese to use in an effort to validate the authenticity of my moon cheese, how would we validate the authenticity of yours?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Are you trying to earn our _Most Difficult Question to Answer
*Trophy, with that one?
 *_


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Why does he get the Trophy?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

Would you or anyone else, like to serve (volunteer-basis only!)
on the Awards Selection Committee?


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

What's in it for me?


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Wouldn't a volunteer's reward be having the honor of crowning me once the decision is made?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

You don't really think that's enough to give a volunteer, to show gratitude for them,  do you?


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Shouldn't the opportunity to meet someone of celebrity status such as mine be more than enough reward??


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

What makes you think that @Patch?


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Can I not play the part of a raging narcissist in order to keep questions that question the questioners flowing??


----------

